# Singles Trip to WDW in 2009 Part 2



## Jenroc

Here we go ..... Part 2.




Sha said:


> where is everyone Jen???



Build a new thread and they shall come !!!   


OK FOLKS  ..... here is a brief outline of the tours.  The ones that have (MG) after them are part of the Magical Gatherings and do have a minimum number of people required in order for us to attend.  Vote for all the ones you are interested in.  Nothing is final yet - we only want approximate numbers right now.  There are costs to all events but there is no sense quoting them now because they will probably go up by then.

1) Good Morning Gathering - Breakfast at Tony's Town Square in MK and the characters serve you your food.  (Wed. & Sat mornings @ 9 am)

2) Safari Celebration Dinner - End of the day safari at Kilimanjaro with dinner at Tusker's.  Characters and some real animals stop in.  Offered late Sun. & Thurs. afternoons.

3) International Dinner & Illuminations Dessert Reception - Dinner at an World Showcase location, storytelling and character appearance, with private viewing of Illuminations.

4) Magical Fireworks Voyage - Mr Smee and Captain Hook send us off on our voyage into the Seven Seas Lagoon to watch MK's Wishes fireworks.  Peter Pan welcomes us back to dry ground.

5) Around the World At EPCOT - Segway Human Transporter Tour around World Showcase.

6) Backstage Magic - A 7 hour exploration of all 4 parks and Utilidors.  Lunch and surprises included.

7) Dolphins In Depth - A 3 hour program that shows training sessions and you can interact with the dolphins.

8) Keys To The Kingdom - A 5 hour tour that stays in the Magic Kingdom

9) The Magic Behind The Steam Trains - A 3 hour tour that focases on Walt's passion for trains and the train in the MK

10) Mickey's Magical Milestones - A fun, 2 hour tour that traces the career of our favourite mouse.  LOTS of walking (like there was any doubt about that!)

11) The Undiscovered Future World - Walking tour around Future World to hear about Walt's ambitions and legacy

12) Wild By Design - A 3 hour tour in the park -- not a behind the scenes tour.  A light brakfast is included.


I think this gives you a basic outline of the available tours we can take.  If I have my way, we'll can do them all !!!! (might have to add on a few extra days to my trip to fit it all in !!!!!)


----------



## Sha

where is everyone Jen???


----------



## pdchris

I'm here! (And starting to sweat now that warm/hot weather has moved into NW MI.


----------



## Sha

pdchris said:


> I'm here! (And starting to sweat now that warm/hot weather has moved into NW MI.



and so you are. 

Think you have it all covered there Jen!!!


----------



## Care

Hi everyone! I'm over here, now. One more day of work, then I'm off for a 5-day weekend. Heading to Halifax, and hoping to see some humpback whales. Yippee!


----------



## Jenroc

ALL DONE -- for now !!

Soon we will start a countdown !!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

I made it. I tried voting but I think I voted for too many options.  The screen froze and started yelling at me!  

I think I'm going to buy an ap when I head back down in September.  It only makes sense...right???   Hopefully, I'll be living down there by then too


----------



## Jenroc

Care said:


> Hi everyone! I'm over here, now. One more day of work, then I'm off for a 5-day weekend. Heading to Halifax, and hoping to see some humpback whales. Yippee!



Have a blast Care !!!  Let us know how it was.  At least Halifax should be less humid than being here in good, old Southern Ontario !!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm here. Was in the middle of catching up with the disPosts when my boss called.  Just got off the phone with with him.  Had to do a last minute work related issue. He hardly ever calls me at home, so I knew it was extremely important

I put my vote in.....thanks Jen for all your hard work.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Heading to Halifax, and hoping to see some humpback whales. Yippee!



Enjoy! that sounds like it would be nice.... you do know that if the whales blow spray on you its whale snot right?


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> ALL DONE -- for now !!
> 
> Soon we will start a countdown !!!!



you mean we arent counting down yet??? hmmm speaking of where is the one for fact finding trip?


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> Enjoy! that sounds like it would be nice.... you do know that if the whales blow spray on you its whale snot right?



Ewww... I didn't even think of that, Sha. I'll try not to get *too* close to the whales, then. I'm not sure there is a detergent that will be able to get whale snot off my clothes. Of course, if I do get sprayed, that will make for a great introduction. "Hi, I'm Care and I've been sprayed by whale snot..."

By the way, it's one year, 3 months, 27 days until our Singles Trip. Not that I'm counting, of course.


----------



## rebecca06261

Care cheated!! She looked on her counter that she's already posted!!    Care is the best!


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Ewww... I didn't even think of that, Sha. I'll try not to get *too* close to the whales, then. I'm not sure there is a detergent that will be able to get whale snot off my clothes. Of course, if I do get sprayed, that will make for a great introduction. "Hi, I'm Care and I've been sprayed by whale snot..."
> 
> By the way, it's one year, 3 months, 27 days until our Singles Trip. Not that I'm counting, of course.



Most people don't think about that  but some take rain coats. 

I guess I could put that on myspace... no current disney trips on there to be counted.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Enjoy! that sounds like it would be nice.... you do know that if the whales blow spray on you its whale snot right?


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!!



rebecca06261 said:


> I made it. I tried voting but I think I voted for too many options.  The screen froze and started yelling at me!
> You should be able to vote for all the tours -- I did !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sha said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean we arent counting down yet??? hmmm speaking of where is the one for fact finding trip?
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure if I can do it yet -- will know by August.  Lots of notice, eh ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca06261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care cheated!! She looked on her counter that she's already posted!!    Care is the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww... I didn't even think of that, Sha. I'll try not to get *too* close to the whales, then. I'm not sure there is a detergent that will be able to get whale snot off my clothes. Of course, if I do get sprayed, that will make for a great introduction. "Hi, I'm Care and I've been sprayed by whale snot..."
> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
> 
> 
> By the way, it's one year, 3 months, 27 days until our Singles Trip. Not that I'm counting, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS !!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Still not sure if I can do it yet -- will know by August.  Lots of notice, eh ??!!



now see i thought it was already approved  you have my approval.. though, that doesnt probably work there


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi everyone.  Spent a stormy day shopping for new clothes for the new job.  My last job I got to where scrubs.  I think I need to put a pounds lost goal in my signature.  Trying on clothes was scary with the 3 way mirrors I was able to find a few though.  Thank goodness the job attire is pretty casual.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and hugs.  I have been on the boards for a while now and have always been kind of skeptical of getting close with anyone but I really am stating to feel a lot more comfy with yall.


----------



## ttester9612

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi everyone.  Spent a stormy day shopping for new clothes for the new job.  My last job I got to where scrubs.  I think I need to put a pounds lost goal in my signature.  Trying on clothes was scary with the 3 way mirrors I was able to find a few though.  Thank goodness the job attire is pretty casual.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes and hugs.  I have been on the boards for a while now and have always been kind of skeptical of getting close with anyone but I really am stating to feel a lot more comfy with yall.



It sounds like you got the job, congratulations  

I to hate those 3 way mirrors.  It can be scary somethings looking in them.


----------



## Sha

I may be wrong in doing this... Timmy posted on the old thread and I brought it here... Timmy and anyone else, sorry if I was wrong.



ANTSS2001 said:


> Hi Guys!!!  I got the lovely flower!!!  I am very thankful for all the kind words, warm thoughts and concern from all of my diser family.  Honestly it was really a big help.  As some of you know my good friends, very best friends came from this board.  And I am glad that this board have so many many members that  I have endless possiblities of meeting everybody.  And right now I know I have already met and have been blessed with the  few of the best ones.  Thank you for all your time.  The past few days I went on a very dark sad journey and it is heart warming to be welcome with such bright lights,  the lights shining from your hearts.
> 
> My deepest gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this at my door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I open the box it was wrapped with the perfect color.  Lime Power from my DisFriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is after taking off the perfect lime plastic and adding water with the plant food... and also in the background My Food.. courtesy of Domino's and  white bread for PBJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours later the magic begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at midnight it is in full bloom.​
> Thank you very much...



Timmy... HUGSSSSSSS They are lovely!!! Several wanted to send a card, but didnt have an address.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I saw that earlier Sha.  I think it was very sweet of you to move it here.  I don't think Timmy was aware of the the part two.


----------



## Jenroc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi everyone.  Spent a stormy day shopping for new clothes for the new job.  My last job I got to where scrubs.  I think I need to put a pounds lost goal in my signature.  Trying on clothes was scary with the 3 way mirrors I was able to find a few though.  Thank goodness the job attire is pretty casual.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes and hugs.  I have been on the boards for a while now and have always been kind of skeptical of getting close with anyone but I really am stating to feel a lot more comfy with yall.



I know the feeling about being skeptical but, everyone has been so wonderful !!!  Congrats on the clothes shopping.  I am not going to do any until I get to WDW in Nov/Dec this year.  Hopefully by then I'll be even smaller !!!  lol

And Sha -- by all means you did the right thing !! I can't see why anyone would think any different !!  I hope that everyone else transfers onto this thread now.  

And ANTSS -- we all send our hugs and prayers for you and your family.  I know there isn't alot most of us can do for you directly but I hope you know we will help you any way we can through this sad time.   

And to everyone else ---- if you get a chance this weekend please email a friend or two from the first thread to make sure they get redirected.  I would hate to lose someone in the shuffle.  Everyone we have "collected" for next trip seems so awesome, I wouldn't want to leave anyone out !!!


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes and hugs.  I have been on the boards for a while now and have always been kind of skeptical of getting close with anyone but I really am stating to feel a lot more comfy with yall.





Jenroc said:


> I know the feeling about being skeptical but, everyone has been so wonderful !!!  Congrats on the clothes shopping.  I am not going to do any until I get to WDW in Nov/Dec this year.  Hopefully by then I'll be even smaller !!!  lol



somehow I missed that post from Dizmom! Hugs




Jenroc said:


> And Sha -- by all means you did the right thing !! I can't see why anyone would think any different !!  I hope that everyone else transfers onto this thread now.
> 
> And ANTSS -- we all send our hugs and prayers for you and your family.  I know there isn't alot most of us can do for you directly but I hope you know we will help you any way we can through this sad time.
> 
> And to everyone else ---- if you get a chance this weekend please email a friend or two from the first thread to make sure they get redirected.  I would hate to lose someone in the shuffle.  Everyone we have "collected" for next trip seems so awesome, I wouldn't want to leave anyone out !!!



Thanks Jen and Dizmom. Just wasnt sure... 

think the ones I know know that it has been moved


----------



## rebecca06261

Well it's official... it looks as though I'll actually be single on the single's trip


----------



## Sha

Here is some info that I thought I would share with you even though some of you already know. Please feel free to forward the info (copy and paste into an email) and sign the petition. Maybe there wont be any influence, but maybe they could recreate it elsewhere on property. Can't hurt to try right? I really enjoyed taking my friends from school down to AC one night. 


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/orl-disney2808jun28,0,2367595.story

"For those of us that are sad to see this part of DTD bite the dust, You may try emailing Guest communications at..."

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com   OR 

"We ask that all correspondence for the Walt Disney World Resort be 
directed to the following regular mailing address:

Executive Offices
Walt Disney World Resort
Post Office Box 10040
Lake Buena Vista, FL  32830-0040

Please include a telephone number where you may be reached."


http://www.petitiononline.com/wdwaclub/petition.html   (sign the petition!!!!)

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw...eIslandFAQPage


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Well it's official... it looks as though I'll actually be single on the single's trip



is this a good thing??? and its a year away... things could change right??  


thinks I will be making a trip at the end of Sept now too


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good morning.  Its a HOT sticky day here.  I have never been to AC but I am going to sigh the petition for all who love it so much.  For the 2009 trip I know that will be a definite do for everyone, so I guess every signature helps.

Going to get my haircut and taking Jackson to a birthday part today.  Its Indiana Jones themed and he sooooo obsessed with it.  I think I might go get another Disney fix at the Disney Store.  They have the cutest T's on sale for him.


----------



## OlyWaguy

Just got back from Jellystone Park and I see the redirection to this new thread for the 09 trip. I'm still in it. In fact I just cast my hanging chad in the recent poll (it's Florida, isn't it?)


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Oly, glad you made it back! 

Sha, I'm sorry to hear things aren't working out with you and the relationship department... it's always hard to let go of something that means so much to you.  No matter what happens in a relationship, I know it alot to you.  As for my latest adventure, I'm disappointed but it just wasn't meant to be.  It would have been tough continuing with a long distance relationship anyhow.  Now I don't have to feel bad about having one of my guy friends go to disney with me in september  

Dizmom- how's the hair?  

I'm pooped. Time to do some disney daydreaming


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hey Rebecca.  I like the new hair, its I guess what the call one of those modern bob type things.  It is def. alot lighter, I have very thick wavy hair.  Gotta love my straight iron.  How is your day going?


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha, I'm sorry to hear things aren't working out with you and the relationship department... it's always hard to let go of something that means so much to you.  No matter what happens in a relationship, I know it alot to you.  As for my latest adventure, I'm disappointed but it just wasn't meant to be.  It would have been tough continuing with a long distance relationship anyhow.  Now I don't have to feel bad about having one of my guy friends go to disney with me in september



Ummmmm   That isnt me that is having trouble  ... thought you had something going on


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha- I'm sorry I misunderstood- I thought you had planned on going with someone, then when I read you were "now planning a solo-trip" I took it to mean there was trouble in paradise! Silly me...I'll pay closer attention next time


----------



## rebecca06261

UPDATE: It seems my dad wants to go to Disney with me this year too!  
I don't know if I can handle a week with him (it nearly killed me back in 1997,) but I'm going to enjoy it for all it's worth anyhow!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha.... I'm so disappointed that PL is closing especially AC, that's my favorite club.  I  did signed the petition, I pray they reopen AC in another location. 

Rebecca.... that's great that you Dad wants to join you, but I know what you mean. My dad lives with me to, I've never let him join me on vacations before,  because it's my time to get away.  But this December since we are celebrating his 80th BDay we're taking him to Disney.  On the + side he will be rooming with my son, not me.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I love going to Disney with my mom and dad.  Although my dad and I are more the laid back take it all in kind.  My mom does it commando style....ya know the kind that pulls the kids arms out of socket to get to Mickey and be first in line at Dumbo.  I dread the day that they are unable to go with us.  They say they will go even if I have to pull them around on gurneys.  I wonder way I get my love for the place from........


----------



## ttester9612

I've made my ADRs for the December trip to celebrate dad's 80th BDay. I'm taking him to the Hoop Dee Doo Revue (9:30 seating) and I booked the character breakfast at AK...I can't wait until I see his reaction to both, I believe he will just LOVE it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I never got to experience Disney with my mom before she passed, but I know she is with me every time I go.  My dad refuses to fly, or ride in a car for that long, so it doesn't look good to be able able to show him my love for the magic of Disney either.  That is ok though, I will just continue taking my Dd and nieces, and of course meeting my wonderful Disney loving friends at the World.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha- I'm sorry I misunderstood- I thought you had planned on going with someone, then when I read you were "now planning a solo-trip" I took it to mean there was trouble in paradise! Silly me...I'll pay closer attention next time



No problem! thought it was a bit humorous! Hope everyone is having a good day today!!! Am fighting some allergies (ongoing) because I am cleaning and stirred up some dust. Enlightening on a few things I have come across that had been forgotten about. 

Gonna run get in the shower to get to church.. everyone have a great day today!


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I never got to experience Disney with my mom before she passed, but I know she is with me every time I go.  My dad refuses to fly, or ride in a car for that long, so it doesn't look good to be able able to show him my love for the magic of Disney either.  That is ok though, I will just continue taking my Dd and nieces, and of course meeting my wonderful Disney loving friends at the World.



Jade, you not alone, my mom never experienced Disney before she passed.  Also my husband never experienced Disney before he passed.  We had plans go during the Summer of that year but unfortunately God was ready to bring him home.


----------



## rebecca06261

Teresa, that's so sad. I was actually closer to my step-dad than I am my real-dad now.  He passed a few years ago and would have loved to have experienced disney with him, but truthfully, it just wasn't his thing.  After that experience, Timmy's experience, and your experience, I feel very lucky to get to spend this time with him    While I may get annoyed and pissy along the week, I can always plan a shorter solo-trip for another time and of course, I always have our Oct 2009 trip to look forward to!:thumbsup

_Yes Teresa, he's still planning on that trip too, but I won't have to be around him then  _


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Jade, you not alone, my mom never experienced Disney before she passed.  Also my husband never experienced Disney before he passed.  We had plans go during the Summer of that year but unfortunately God was ready to bring him home.



I think God really has some bad timing sometimes.


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I think God really has some bad timing sometimes.



I thought that way at first, but then I realized that God's timing is not the same as ours.  Somewhere my faith just grow stronger with the knowledge that I knew my mom and husband were with Jesus.   along with Walt Disney, who probably built a Disneyland in heaven.


----------



## rebecca06261

That would be sweet!  I think I might have been 6 or 7 when my Sunday School teacher told us that heaven resembled our purest dreams... my purest dream is the Magic Kingdom  so I'm hoping that when it's my time to go, I'll be running from one end of the park to the other


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone, I spent the last 20 minutes trying to catch up. . .dang, but could you all take breaks when I am out of town. . .that would be appreciative. . .

I spent 3 glorious days in Anaheim at DLR with my son. . .we took lots of scenery around the parks. . .I think you will love them. . .sending you the link when I wake up.


----------



## rebecca06261

Has anyone noticed that things have been dragging around here lately???


----------



## Jenroc

WOW -- I just the last few minutes catching up and OMG --- what touching thoughts !!!!  My Dad passed away 24 years ago and I can still remember him in the old man's mask he bought at the Magic Shop on Main Street and how he made people laugh that night all through the Magic Kingdom !!!!  I was lucky enough to have lots of trips to WDW with both my parents when I was younger and also trip to DL with my Mom and her sister's family in California.  And as ticked off as I can get at my mom at times, I can't bear the thought of going to WDW without her when I take my kids. I love those candid shots I capture of my Mom and my kids while they are playing checkers in Frontierland, the group shots throughout all the parks (THANX PhotoPass !!), Mom being hugged by Pooh, etc etc etc !!   
WDW is a place to be with loved ones, whether it be family, old friends or NEW friends !!!!!  I guess this is why there is such a huge response for this trip ..... new friends make awesome memories !!!!!!!!!!!!  

OH YEAH -- HAPPY CANADA DAY (July 1st) to all us Canucks and a Happy 4th of July to all of our American friends !!! I hope everyone gets a chance to have a blast with friends and family !!

Let's get this party (thread) started !!!!!! (again !)


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> WOW -- I just the last few minutes catching up and OMG --- what touching thoughts !!!!  My Dad passed away 24 years ago and I can still remember him in the old man's mask he bought at the Magic Shop on Main Street and how he made people laugh that night all through the Magic Kingdom !!!!  I was lucky enough to have lots of trips to WDW with both my parents when I was younger and also trip to DL with my Mom and her sister's family in California.  And as ticked off as I can get at my mom at times, I can't bear the thought of going to WDW without her when I take my kids. I love those candid shots I capture of my Mom and my kids while they are playing checkers in Frontierland, the group shots throughout all the parks (THANX PhotoPass !!), Mom being hugged by Pooh, etc etc etc !!
> WDW is a place to be with loved ones, whether it be family, old friends or NEW friends !!!!!  I guess this is why there is such a huge response for this trip ..... new friends make awesome memories !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OH YEAH -- HAPPY CANADA DAY (July 1st) to all us Canucks and a Happy 4th of July to all of our American friends !!! I hope everyone gets a chance to have a blast with friends and family !!
> 
> Let's get this party (thread) started !!!!!! (again !)



I think some got lost with the thread transfer... 

Jen you nailed it with that last part... new friends make awesome memories!!!! That is one thing that I love about this thread. Its going to be a fun trip and the ones in between will be also. Speaking of... are you sure we have to wait until August to know if your Sept trip is approved?? I am trying to decide if I want to actually make a ressie at a resort with $ vs points... I am also probably going the last weekend of Sept for AC closing.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi.  Had a great first day at work.  I have soooo much stuff to learn about the business though.  The people at work seem to be nice although it is nothing but women.  OFFICE DRAMA!  I really think I will like it once I get the hang of it.  I just need to get used to being restrained at a desk for 8 hours a day.  I haven't had this kind of job in over 6 years.  More money for Disney!!!! 

Jen, I think my dad had the same mask from the magic shop on Main Street.  We used to love going in that store when we were kids.  Checker with my kids is my dads thing though.

Hope everyone had a good day(for a Monday).


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi.  Had a great first day at work.  I have soooo much stuff to learn about the business though.  The people at work seem to be nice although it is nothing but women.  OFFICE DRAMA!  I really think I will like it once I get the hang of it.  I just need to get used to being restrained at a desk for 8 hours a day.  I haven't had this kind of job in over 6 years.  More money for Disney!!!!
> 
> Jen, I think my dad had the same mask from the magic shop on Main Street.  We used to love going in that store when we were kids.  Checker with my kids is my dads thing though.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day(for a Monday).



you need a mr. potato head for your desk that you can change per mood in disney stuff


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> you need a mr. potato head for your desk that you can change per mood in disney stuff



If I had a desk. . .lol.  Love this idea. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> you need a mr. potato head for your desk that you can change per mood in disney stuff



Good Morning everyone.

Ooh good idea Sha, I'll have to remember to pick up one.. In my office, I know some ppl that would love it and some that would think it's bizarre. But it would be the talk of the office.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> If I had a desk. . .lol.  Love this idea. . .





ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> Ooh good idea Sha, I'll have to remember to pick up one.. In my office, I know some ppl that would love it and some that would think it's bizarre. But it would be the talk of the office.



Wish I could take credit for the idea but its a stolen one from my good friend Brenda  I just need Disney parts for mine

To our Canadian friends: Happy Canada Day!!! I have my flag out that I was given in May


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Canada Day all!

I also love the Potato Head idea! If I get the promotion that they are hinting at giving me, I will proudly  have one on my desk! lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

I am sooo upset.  I found out I won't be able to Disney in December.   They said December is way to busy for me to go at that time.  I need to pick new dates.  It might be Mardi Gras again.....depending on the kids holiday schedule.  

Sha, I will definitely get me one for my desk.  Right now he would have a very sad face.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am sooo upset.  I found out I won't be able to Disney in December.   They said December is way to busy for me to go at that time.  I need to pick new dates.  It might be Mardi Gras again.....depending on the kids holiday schedule.
> 
> Sha, I will definitely get me one for my desk.  Right now he would have a very sad face.



 I dont blame you there... I wouldnt be too happy either. I dread that about getting a new job. Is there a regular work schedule?


----------



## InstImpres

I thought things were too quiet.  Glad I found our new home! 

Jen it was nice catching up with you on the phone today...hope to talk again soon


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hi peeps... my days are getting better,  I finally survive my 1st day back at work yesterday but I know by the time I left the work place I gained a new title the "Lab B***ch"  but right now I guess I really dont care  ...

Anywhooo... I miss all my diser friends... I can honestly say the best comfort I got are from all of you.  Giving me enough time and space to find my way back here...

And about going to WDW ...  wish I can say it is next month... But I go on Sept. 5th... But it is ok...  I still have alot of loose ends to settle for that trip...

Well time to go back to work... again my DEEPEST GRATITTUDE to all of you... I am so glad I meet each and everyone may it be online or at WDW!!!

cant wait to see you all!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hi peeps... my days are getting better,  I finally survive my 1st day back at work yesterday but I know by the time I left the work place I gained a new title the "Lab B***ch"  but right now I guess I really dont care  ...
> 
> Anywhooo... I miss all my diser friends... I can honestly say the best comfort I got are from all of you.  Giving me enough time and space to find my way back here...
> 
> And about going to WDW ...  wish I can say it is next month... But I go on Sept. 5th... But it is ok...  I still have alot of loose ends to settle for that trip...
> 
> Well time to go back to work... again my DEEPEST GRATITTUDE to all of you... I am so glad I meet each and everyone may it be online or at WDW!!!
> 
> cant wait to see you all!!!



Yea!!!!you found us!! (you too InstImpres). I wouldnt worry much about the people at work. You have been through a lot  

how long is your trip in Sept Timmy?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Your spirit is very bright Timmy, and you are in my prayers.  It is a hard time, but you will get through it.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Yea!!!!you found us!! (you too InstImpres). I wouldnt worry much about the people at work. You have been through a lot
> 
> how long is your trip in Sept Timmy?



Sept. will be from the 5th to the 14th...  And on Dec it is from Dec. 6 to 10... any match ???  So far I know Care, rebecca and NH_Bubba is a match for Sept.  and hopefully to find Metro West so we get to hang out 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Your spirit is very bright Timmy, and you are in my prayers.  It is a hard time, but you will get through it.




thank you


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sept. will be from the 5th to the 14th...  And on Dec it is from Dec. 6 to 10... any match ???  So far I know Care, rebecca and NH_Bubba is a match for Sept.  and hopefully to find Metro West so we get to hang out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



You need to extend your Dec trip by one more day. . .we match on the tenth but you are flying out that day and I am coming in. . .I'll be in early as I always take a red eye the night before but hey, we need to meet and you should just extend your trip cause. . .


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sept. will be from the 5th to the 14th...  And on Dec it is from Dec. 6 to 10... any match ???  So far I know Care, rebecca and NH_Bubba is a match for Sept.  and hopefully to find Metro West so we get to hang out



I am waiting to see what Jen gets for her approval, as she wanted help with fact finding trip. But being 90 mins away I can go when I can/want to for the most part. I think PirateMel is going around the same time or at the end of your trip dates. Havent planned all of my December trips yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I am waiting to see what Jen gets for her approval, as she wanted help with fact finding trip. But being 90 mins away I can go when I can/want to for the most part. I think PirateMel is going around the same time or at the end of your trip dates. Havent planned all of my December trips yet.



Stop bragging. . .lol.


----------



## pdchris

nurse.darcy said:


> Stop bragging. . .lol.



Yeah, stop it already (being 90 min away).  I live in NW MI (lp) and it's either a very lonnnnng non-stop drive or a 2 day drive.

And speaking of that, my DS and I will be at WL Dec 6 - 12.


----------



## Jenroc

pdchris said:


> Yeah, stop it already (being 90 min away).  I live in NW MI (lp) and it's either a very lonnnnng non-stop drive or a 2 day drive.
> 
> And speaking of that, my DS and I will be at WL Dec 6 - 12.


Maybe we should car pool !!!  I am not too far from you -- 2 hours west of Detroit in Ontario !!!!   

And oh yeah ...... stop bragging.  You are making me cry !!


----------



## pdchris

Jenroc said:


> Maybe we should car pool !!!  I am not too far from you -- 2 hours west of Detroit in Ontario !!!!
> 
> And oh yeah ...... stop bragging.  You are making me cry !!


I know. I "google mapped" your city. 

Hmm. Maybe there's a 6 degrees of separation between us.  My friends' FIL is a Canadian.  One of my ancestors was a Canadian.  My other ancestors came to the US via Canada. And finally, our remote access product at work is from a Canadian company.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Stop bragging. . .lol.





pdchris said:


> Yeah, stop it already (being 90 min away).  I live in NW MI (lp) and it's either a very lonnnnng non-stop drive or a 2 day drive.
> 
> And speaking of that, my DS and I will be at WL Dec 6 - 12.





Jenroc said:


> Maybe we should car pool !!!  I am not too far from you -- 2 hours west of Detroit in Ontario !!!!
> 
> And oh yeah ...... stop bragging.  You are making me cry !!



Its not my fault you don't live closer and it is something that if you really want to remedy, you can  
 I know that someone is considering it at least


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Its not my fault you don't live closer and it is something that if you really want to remedy, you can
> I know that someone is considering it at least



I would either have to marry and American really quick or move in illegally and work undercover in order for me to get closer.   As a Canadian, I live just about as close as I can !!    Some days I wish my mom and dad had got their green cards way back in the late 70's so I could be in the States -- boy would things be different now !!!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I would either have to marry and American really quick or move in illegally and work undercover in order for me to get closer.   As a Canadian, I live just about as close as I can !!    Some days I wish my mom and dad had got their green cards way back in the late 70's so I could be in the States -- boy would things be different now !!!!!



I think you are in a good place regardless. Had a relationship with someone from Canada before... was an odd relationship (but enough said on that). We dont want you to have to work illegally and some say marriage is overrated  

I will try to call you back tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## Jenroc

I have enough real-life things to worry about -- figuring out a way to be a CM at WDW is just a daydream away !!! (and a lot less expensive !!  )  

HEY --- has everyone voted for the tours they are interested in doing ???


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> I have enough real-life things to worry about -- figuring out a way to be a CM at WDW is just a daydream away !!! (and a lot less expensive !!  )
> 
> HEY --- has everyone voted for the tours they are interested in doing ???



 Yes Ma'am


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> HEY --- has everyone voted for the tours they are interested in doing ???





ay ay captain!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Of Course. . .

And good morning everyone. . .


----------



## Jenroc

pdchris said:


> I know. I "google mapped" your city.
> 
> Hmm. Maybe there's a 6 degrees of separation between us.  My friends' FIL is a Canadian.  One of my ancestors was a Canadian.  My other ancestors came to the US via Canada. And finally, our remote access product at work is from a Canadian company.



Us Canadians aren't all that bad, eh ?!!   
What part of NW Michigan are you located -- as far north as the Soo or lower, closer to Flint ?


----------



## pdchris

Jenroc said:


> Us Canadians aren't all that bad, eh ?!!
> What part of NW Michigan are you located -- as far north as the Soo or lower, closer to Flint ?


Ludington


----------



## Sha

I be a good camper and did my poll response when you put it up. Have emailed a one person to remind them too, but have noted that he hasnt been online.

Hope everyone has had a wonderful day! I got some good news about something but cant say anything else


----------



## Care

Yes, Jen, I did respond to the poll. (Happy belated Canada Day, by the way. I was winging my way back from Halifax on Tuesday afternoon. Photos to follow...) 

Sha, I managed to see a whale. A fin whale, to be precise. Wow, was it ever big... And no, I did not get covered in whale snot although I now know how to look for whales out in the open water. 

Happy Fourth of July to our friends south of the border!


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> *And no, I did not get covered in whale snot* although I now know how to look for whales out in the open water.
> 
> Happy Fourth of July to our friends south of the border!



      

Happy belated Canadian Day to you too!! (since you were away)


----------



## Sha

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!!


----------



## Sha

Am moving some of the getting to know you questions that Jenroc and others had over on the first part of this thread. This is for the newbies who didnt post over there (or anyone who wants to redo them LOL) Dont forget to do the poll.

Quoting Jenroc, Antss2001 and Rebecca06261: "lets do 20 questions..."   

1. when is your birthday?

2. the 1st thing you do when you get to WDW?

3. favorite park?

4. what is your height?   

5. favorite food/cuisine?

6. in what year did you first visit the world? 

7. favorite Disney memory? 

8. favorite Disney ride? 

9. least favorite ride? 

10. are you a pin collector/trader?? 

11. Come on tell us the truth! The real reason your last relationship didn't work-out was because they didn't understand your love and affection for the Mouse, right??   

12. when was your last trip to the World? 

13. when is your next trip to the World? 

14. favorite Disney character?  

15. least favorite Disney character?  

16. Describe a dream Disney weekend get-away:

17. Own room, share with friend or group of friends?

18. How long you are interested in staying? (2, 3, 7 days, etc)

19. Hotel preference ???  (Value ?, Moderate ?, Deluxe ?)

20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with a the group?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Did I miss these questions from last time?  I don't remember seeing them at all. . .

1. when is your birthday?  _March 14, 1961_

2. the 1st thing you do when you get to WDW?  _Usually check in at the hotel.  In May, I went to AK and rode Expedition Everest first. Last August we went to Epcot first and rode Test Track_

3. favorite park? _I think its a tie between Animal Kingdom (love animals) and Epcot (love the World Showcase)_

4. what is your height?   _5'5"_

5. favorite food/cuisine?  _Wow, I love fish and seafood the most, but I love the flavors of Japan and Africa very much._

6. in what year did you first visit the world?   _2007, but if Disneyland Resort counted then I have been visiting Disney parks since I was a very small child._

7. favorite Disney memory?  _I make new memories every time I go, but my most recent favorite memory is my son (15 year old) and I on the Mark Twain Steamship at DLR.  Not something we normally do and we had an absolute wonderful time taking in all the sites while cruising around the rivers of America_

8. favorite Disney ride?  _Rock n Roller Coaster. . .followed closely by Expedition Everest._

9. least favorite ride?  _Least favorite means I still like it right?  That would have to be IASW_

10. are you a pin collector/trader??  _Just bought my first set of pins_

11. Come on tell us the truth! The real reason your last relationship didn't work-out was because they didn't understand your love and affection for the Mouse, right??  _Wish I could use that as an excuse. . ._

12. when was your last trip to the World? _May 2008_

13. when is your next trip to the World?  _August 2008 followed by December 2008_

14. favorite Disney character?  _Tinkerbell, followed closely by Cinderella_

15. least favorite Disney character?  _I am not a big fan of the Pooh characters. . .since they weren't originally Disney characters, they don't seem like Disney characters to me._

16. Describe a dream Disney weekend get-away:  _For a weekend at WDW, the dream getaway would be at BC or Boardwalk Inn with most of my time spent at Epcot and DHS.  For Disneyland weekends, I just need to stay somewhere close. . .you can do everything in a weekend._

17. Own room, share with friend or group of friends?  _That would depend on what I was doing.  If going on a singles trip and meeting others, I usually prefer my own room._

18. How long you are interested in staying? (2, 3, 7 days, etc) _I think a minimum stay for me would be 5 days due to airfare from the Western end of the US._

19. Hotel preference ??? (Value ?, Moderate ?, Deluxe ?) _Not sure of my preference yet.  I have only stayed at ASMu and Pop so far.  In August I am staying at POR and BWI, in December I am thinking about AKL.  I guess it would depend on who I am going with and/or who I am meeting.  I do like the Epcot location though_

20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with a the group?  _There are several things I have yet to do. . .an Illuminations cruise, a Segway tour, an early morning tour on Kilimanjaro Safaries. . .etc._


----------



## Sha

Just so you know you arent going Mad Darcy.. you didnt do them from the other thread. They were in the beginning of it.  


Morning everyone  hope everyone has a wonderful day today!!! Am going to go out and play this afternoon with a friend .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Just so you know you arent going Mad Darcy.. you didnt do them from the other thread. They were in the beginning of it.
> 
> 
> Morning everyone  hope everyone has a wonderful day today!!! Am going to go out and play this afternoon with a friend .



Its a wonderful feeling to know I am not going mad. . .lol.  I am meeting friends for breakfast this morning. . .may go out and play later. . .lol


----------



## Jenroc

I don't think I answered all the questions either (hehehe  hehehe)



1. when is your birthday?  April 4, 1964

2. the 1st thing you do when you get to WDW?  shed a tear of joy ..... seriously !!

3. favorite park?  I love them all but I guess I am more partial to MK !

4. what is your height? 5'5"

5. favorite food/cuisine?  ummmm - tough one -- I guess Italian 

6. in what year did you first visit the world?  1974 but I went to DL for the first time in 1969 

7. favorite Disney memory? WAY TOO many to list -- all of them have to do with family, though.

8. favorite Disney ride? the Magical Express ride from the airport

9. least favorite ride? the Magical Express to the airport

10. are you a pin collector/trader?? I am not so much, but my kids are !

11. Come on tell us the truth! The real reason your last relationship didn't work-out was because they didn't understand your love and affection for the Mouse, right?? That had a bit to do with it -- I just have to face facts that I picked a jerk.

12. when was your last trip to the World? Nov/Dec 2007

13. when is your next trip to the World? Maybe Sept 2008 and definiately Nov/Dec 2008

14. favorite Disney character? Mickey and Humphrey runs a close second !

15. least favorite Disney character? not sure 

16. Describe a dream Disney weekend get-away:Go down with my mom and my kids for a few days, have my mom take my kids at home, and like magic -- LOTS of friends (maybe even a special someone)show up and get the "party" started, lots of parks, fun and making a lifetime of memories !!!  Once it was all over, start planning the next trip while on the plane ride home !!!!!!! 

17. Own room, share with friend or group of friends?who knows now ??  I have met some many wonderful people - as long as we are all close by, it doesn't matter to me now.

18. How long you are interested in staying? (2, 3, 7 days, etc)at least 5 days

19. Hotel preference ??? (Value ?, Moderate ?, Deluxe ?)value because I don't plan on using it very much other than to sleep a few hours, shower and change clothes

20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with a the group?  The tours and slushies in France !!

I think that sums it all up.  Can't wait for next year !!!!


----------



## Jenroc

HEY Sha -- Awesome chatting with you last night !!!!  The yahoo thing didn't work on my computer because it said my version was newer - not sure what that is all about.  PM me your email address and I will add it to my list and we will see what happens.  Maybe someone out in computerland can help us !!!   

  I hope everyone is having a fabulous holiday weekend !!!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I don't think I answered all the questions either (hehehe  hehehe)
> 
> 7. favorite Disney memory? WAY TOO many to list -- all of them have to do with family, though.
> 
> 13. when is your next trip to the World? Maybe Sept 2008 and definiately Nov/Dec 2008
> 
> 20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with a the group?  The tours and slushies in France !!
> 
> I think that sums it all up.  Can't wait for next year !!!!



LMAO I think you answered some of them.... I pulled these couple out after talking with you last night. The things you have done are cool (that you were telling me about... Willie Aimes ) and we have to talk to that boss about September! and the slushies!   

Will email you a moment! was great chatting with you last night too... be fun with the planning etc. Knowing how big this has gotten is cool  and really great to look forward to even though there are other trips in between


----------



## cdn ears

OK, computer doing funny things, replied to this once and ended up with a blank screen, so let's try again...........

1. when is your birthday? May 15, 1961

2. the 1st thing you do when you get to WDW? Unpack and make dinner decisions/reservations

3. favorite park? hmmmm...MK

4. what is your height?    5'6"

5. favorite food/cuisine? ice cream / desserts!!!!

6. in what year did you first visit the world?  early 80's

7. favorite Disney memory?  tooooooo many

8. favorite Disney ride?  Tower of Terror

9. least favorite ride?  teacups

10. are you a pin collector/trader??  purchased a few

11. Come on tell us the truth! The real reason your last relationship didn't work-out was because they didn't understand your love and affection for the Mouse, right??    hmmm...relationship????

12. when was your last trip to the World?  Jan 08

13. when is your next trip to the World?  Feb 09 ???

14. favorite Disney character?   Mickey or any of the Henson characters (yes I know they aren't Disney, but they are on the property!!!

15. least favorite Disney character? hmmmmmm....... 

16. Describe a dream Disney weekend get-away: it's longer than a weekend

17. Own room, share with friend or group of friends? share

18. How long you are interested in staying? (2, 3, 7 days, etc) 13-14 days!!!

19. Hotel preference ???  (Value ?, Moderate ?, Deluxe ?) DVC member os BW, SSG, BC, WL.....

20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with the group?  meet more of the group!!!


----------



## cdn ears

just realized I'm younger than nurse darcy      

sorry, I know that I have to respect my elders.........


----------



## Sha

Is anyone from here going to be going to Mousefest???


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hope everyone had a good 4th.  Will try to catch up some more soon.  Trying to get used to lifes new schedule.  I haven't had real schedule in over 6 years. I found myself running to be in bed before 10 last week.

Jen, I just wanted to let you know that I LOVE Humphrey also.  A couple of weeks ago the cartoons on House of Mouse were all his.  

Do yall still use dismates to chat at night???


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Is anyone from here going to be going to Mousefest???



Not going this year but might look into it for next year !!  Boy ..... I better win a lottery so I can visit all the times I want to !1   



Dizmom0923 said:


> Hope everyone had a good 4th.  Will try to catch up some more soon.  Trying to get used to lifes new schedule.  I haven't had real schedule in over 6 years. I found myself running to be in bed before 10 last week.
> 
> Jen, I just wanted to let you know that I LOVE Humphrey also.  A couple of weeks ago the cartoons on House of Mouse were all his.
> 
> Do yall still use dismates to chat at night???



Humphrey Rocks !!!  

and yes we should use the dismates chat room so we can get the palnning done


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> just realized I'm younger than nurse darcy
> 
> sorry, I know that I have to respect my elders.........



Yeah, but not by much. . .lol.  When I saw that I was like, hey. . .I am the oldest AGAIN?. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Is anyone from here going to be going to Mousefest???



I know I will be there during mousefest, but haven't looked into the activities to know if I will be doing any of them. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> I know I will be there during mousefest, but haven't looked into the activities to know if I will be doing any of them. . .



Havent done any of them myself either. Last year I was studying during the day and out with friends at night just like I did in Oct. I am looking forward to not having to be doing that this time.


----------



## Sha

Good morning!!! Hope you all have a great day today


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning!!! Hope you all have a great day today



Hi !!

Good morning.. it is back to work for me today ... for the next 11 days  then going to Md to meet T !!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Is anyone from here going to be going to Mousefest???



I checked my schedule for my trip this winter and I am there for Mousefest but I am in different parks every day -- go figure !!!!!  If I didn't already have my ADR I would look into changing my parks but I can't mess up all my plans now.


----------



## rebecca06261

bumping it up so that new (or newly single) disers will know about our October 2009 Single's trip!  The only rules of the trip are as follows: you must be single & you must love disney!  

For the lurkers who may be interested, keep checking back! I know this trip is 15 months away but that's _*only 15 months away!*_ 
The single chicks on this board are doing a phenomenal job coming up with group outings and such.  It'll be a blast


----------



## Jenroc

I just came to a very sad conclusion after reading Rebecca's post ......


We have to wait 15 months, 2 weeks and 1 day before we can all meet !!!!!!!!!!  
I WANNA GO NOW !!!


----------



## InstImpres

Jenroc said:


> I just came to a very sad conclusion after reading Rebecca's post ......
> 
> 
> We have to wait 15 months, 2 weeks and 1 day before we can all meet !!!!!!!!!!
> I WANNA GO NOW !!!



Me too....maybe that is what inspired me to book a weekend trip in mid-August  

Couldn't wait for my end of August trip


----------



## Jenroc

Can you sneak me in your luggage ??   I'll find my own way home !!  I'll be there with you in spirit if you can't.


----------



## InstImpres

Jenroc said:


> Can you sneak me in your luggage ??   I'll find my own way home !!  I'll be there with you in spirit if you can't.



Not sure, I ended up with an airline that charges for the first bag so I may be carry on only


----------



## pdchris

What's the trip date again, I forgot?  Just saw that one of the shuttle launches in 2009 is scheduled for October 15. Being a big fan of all things "outer space" I'd love to see a shuttle launch (even better to be on one but I guess I'll have to settle for Mission: Space).


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I just came to a very sad conclusion after reading Rebecca's post ......
> 
> 
> We have to wait 15 months, 2 weeks and 1 day before we can all meet !!!!!!!!!!
> I WANNA GO NOW !!!



Dont think of that now!!! you do have some in between right? and lets hope that the boss approves for Sept. 

So where is everyone else that had been on the other thread when we moved it??


----------



## Sha

okay Jen... I have done my part for redirection to this thread today  

anymore directives boss lady? sent a PM LOL am going to have some fun I think! would be neat to do some of the same things for group but will talk to you about that later.


----------



## Care

Jenroc said:


> We have to wait 15 months, 2 weeks and 1 day before we can all meet !!!!!!!!!!



Jen >> According to my ticker's count, it's 15 months and 13 days... That's 2 days less already. And how's the September planning trip looking?



Sha said:


> So where is everyone else that had been on the other thread when we moved it??



I'm here, Sha. Just trying to wrap my mind around 3 weeks of all-day French classes. Oui, c'est un peu fatiguant et un peu difficile. My poor little head is ready to explode by the end of the day. Just give me a funding application and some financial statements to assess, and I think I'd actually be happier. 

I'm just going to sit and think happy thoughts.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> I'm here, Sha. Just trying to wrap my mind around 3 weeks of all-day French classes. Oui, c'est un peu fatiguant et un peu difficile. My poor little head is ready to explode by the end of the day. Just give me a funding application and some financial statements to assess, and I think I'd actually be happier.
> 
> I'm just going to sit and think happy thoughts.



just need some pixie dust and you could fly!!! would love to learn French. Wish I had done that instead of spanish. When is your birthday? noted it in your siggy


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> just need some pixie dust and you could fly!!! would love to learn French. Wish I had done that instead of spanish. When is your birthday? noted it in your siggy



Some would argue that one only needs to know a small handful of phrases in French. Among those phrases would be: "_bonjour_", "_merci_", "_où est la salle de bain_" and "_voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir_". I'd also offer up "_je veux te coucher_" which *could* come in handy during the Singles trip...  

Of course, my command of Spanish extends so far as: _paella_, _si_, and _por favor_. That's not going to get me very far -- and is far more likely to land me into trouble. 

Ah yes, my berfday. I turn 33 on Sept 19. I'm a Virgo, through and through. I'm looking forward to spending the day at MK and popping out to DTD for some dancing and the Adventurers Club that night. Wanna come along? I'm determined to get my sister inducted into the AC. Kungaloosh!


----------



## rebecca06261

ooh Care, you naughty little girl....!    I listened to disco...so I learned my fair share of french  

I speak fluent spanglish... that's my extent of culturalism.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Among those phrases would be: "_bonjour_", "_merci_", "_où est la salle de bain_" and "_voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir_". I'd also offer up "_je veux te coucher_" which *could* come in handy during the Singles trip...



 okay... Jen just translated for me because I had no idea what that song was! I recognized the words. I was not a child of the 70s really... I listened to what my sisters listened to. 

SOOOO... Jen said if this works let her know (regarding that line)


----------



## ANTSS2001

just got home from work...


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> okay... Jen just translated for me because I had no idea what that song was! I recognized the words. I was not a child of the 70s really... I listened to what my sisters listened to.
> 
> SOOOO... Jen said if this works let her know (regarding that line)



      tooooooooo funny !!!


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> okay... Jen just translated for me because I had no idea what that song was! I recognized the words. I was not a child of the 70s really... I listened to what my sisters listened to.
> 
> SOOOO... Jen said if this works let her know (regarding that line)





Jenroc said:


> tooooooooo funny !!!



And *YOU* were on the phone with me when this was done!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> And *YOU* were on the phone with me when this was done!




I KNOW !!!!!       

Who is around on the 19th and 20th of Sept for JRs and AC ????


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I KNOW !!!!!
> 
> Who is around on the 19th and 20th of Sept for JRs and AC ????



sounds good Jen!


----------



## Sha

Jen... this would all be in the name of FACT finding right??   And brainstorming for the trip for the welcome things? and shopping for things we talked about for J&J? or is it the mental break and disney addiction?


----------



## rebecca06261

Jen- I can do AC on the 19th!   (I'll be doing a factfinding mission earlier in the week to JR  )


----------



## ANTSS2001

I would be missing all the fun again.... rebecca.. Care.. Jen.. Oly... I am so jealous.. you better take alot of pictures!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Jen- I can do AC on the 19th!   (I'll be doing a factfinding mission earlier in the week to JR  )




rebeccaaaaaaaaaaa  your pre trip report is link with the the 2009 trip instead.. not your pre trippieeee.


----------



## rebecca06261

oH CRAP! I must have done that this morning when I was editing my siggie! Thanks Timmy!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Jen... this would all be in the name of FACT finding right??   And brainstorming for the trip for the welcome things? and shopping for things we talked about for J&J? or is it the mental break and disney addiction?


All of the above and MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



rebecca06261 said:


> Jen- I can do AC on the 19th!   (I'll be doing a factfinding mission earlier in the week to JR  )


ARGHHHHH Matey !!!  We be glad to having you join our crew !!!   



ANTSS2001 said:


> I would be missing all the fun again.... rebecca.. Care.. Jen.. Oly... I am so jealous.. you better take alot of pictures!!!


Tons of pics and maybe even a call or two !!


----------



## rebecca06261

Timmy, the solution would be for you to postpone your trip by a few days... better yet- Just extend your stay


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Timmy, the solution would be for you to postpone your trip by a few days... better yet- Just extend your stay



I  SECOND THAT MOTION !!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Timmy, the solution would be for you to postpone your trip by a few days... better yet- Just extend your stay






Jenroc said:


> I  SECOND THAT MOTION !!!!




I wish I can... but another diser friend... Poohbear aka Nancy... we're having her bachelorette party the Disney way.. and week later is her wedding day in Ohio and I am in the wedding... 

Ohhhh  I wish I am independently wealthy....


----------



## rebecca06261

You aren't independently wealthy??  

Wedding or more disney time??  

I just feel so confused!

 


It's okay Timmy, I'm jealous that you'll be in Disney before me.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Jen- I can do AC on the 19th!   (I'll be doing a factfinding mission earlier in the week to JR  )



Hey Jen... you need to figure out what night is what? Im getting whiplash   



rebecca06261 said:


> Timmy, the solution would be for you to postpone your trip by a few days... better yet- Just extend your stay



I agree also! The wedding is the important thing.. the bachlorette party is just fun, but can be missed  



rebecca06261 said:


> You aren't independently wealthy??
> Wedding or more disney time??
> I just feel so confused!
> 
> 
> It's okay Timmy, I'm jealous that you'll be in Disney before me.



isnt it like 6 hour drive for you??? you could make a weekend out of that for a fix


----------



## rebecca06261

> isnt it like 6 hour drive for you??? you could make a weekend out of that for a fix



The $100 roundtrip/  1&1/2 hour flight beats the drive at ANYTIME! Hopefully I'll be living there soon and can get an AP and drive there all of the time 

My last flight back at the end of May was $78 round-trip on Spirit.  I just got the sale listing for their $9.00 one way fares too- unfortunately, I can't afford to go to disney right now, even with a $18 rt plane ticket.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> The $100 roundtrip/  1&1/2 hour flight beats the drive at ANYTIME! Hopefully I'll be living there soon and can get an AP and drive there all of the time
> 
> My last flight back at the end of May was $78 round-trip on Spirit.  I just got the sale listing for their $9.00 one way fares too- unfortunately, I can't afford to go to disney right now, even with a $18 rt plane ticket.



OMG! that is an amazing price! too bad you cant! yes the airflight is normally a better option when the prices are low like that. Not everyone gets good ones like that I am told.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> OMG! that is an amazing price! too bad you cant! yes the airflight is normally a better option when the prices are low like that. Not everyone gets good ones like that I am told.



 Living within 15 minutes of the world's 2nd busiest airport has it's advantages sometimes.  We also have more flights to and from Orlando than any other airport.  Still, I'd rather be in Florida


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Living within 15 minutes of the world's 2nd busiest airport has it's advantages sometimes.  We also have more flights to and from Orlando than any other airport.  Still, I'd rather be in Florida



definite advantage. and of course the option of moving closer is always appealing to those who love Disney


----------



## Sha

Sorry I missed your call Jen... was on another and ended up disconnecting it trying to answer you LOL


----------



## Dizmom0923

Wow I am really am losing track of everything now that I am working. I wish I could be there in September, my birthday is the 23rd.  I just emailed my boss my new vacation dates.  It will be either New Years week or Mardi Gras, am hoping for New Years.  I really don't want to wait until Mardi Gras.
Once I am there for a few weeks I will probably get to keep up with everyone during the day but just still trying to get to know things in this new job.  I can't even keep up with the trip reports I like to read.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Wow I am really am losing track of everything now that I am working. I wish I could be there in September, my birthday is the 23rd.  I just emailed my boss my new vacation dates.  It will be either New Years week or Mardi Gras, am hoping for New Years.  I really don't want to wait until Mardi Gras.
> Once I am there for a few weeks I will probably get to keep up with everyone during the day but just still trying to get to know things in this new job.  I can't even keep up with the trip reports I like to read.



LOL when you start a new job you let them know you have a planned trip that you were going to take and will need 2 days off...


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> okay... Jen just translated for me because I had no idea what that song was! I recognized the words. I was not a child of the 70s really... I listened to what my sisters listened to.
> 
> SOOOO... Jen said if this works let her know (regarding that line)



 Yeah, it hasn't worked for me yet. Otherwise, I wouldn't be single... hehe.. But I'll keep practising and try to find some victims to work that line on. All in the name of research, of course. 



Jenroc said:


> Who is around on the 19th and 20th of Sept for JRs and AC ????



Jen, I'm still around on the 19th and was planning on hitting the AC to catch the Hoopla (Hoopla!) later in the evening. Let me know what you and Sha decide upon for the evening. 



Sha said:


> LOL when you start a new job you let them know you have a planned trip that you were going to take and will need 2 days off...



Yep. I agree. I've done this before -- told my new bosses that the only way I'd accept the offer was if I got the week off with pay. I had already booked and paid for a trip to England by then.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> It's okay Timmy, I'm jealous that you'll be in Disney before me.


 But I get to see you for a quick moment right ?? on the 13th or breakfast on the 14th ?  I fly out of MCO at 8PM the 14th...



rebecca06261 said:


> The $100 roundtrip/  1&1/2 hour flight beats the drive at ANYTIME! Hopefully I'll be living there soon and can get an AP and drive there all of the time
> 
> My last flight back at the end of May was $78 round-trip on Spirit.  I just got the sale listing for their $9.00 one way fares too- unfortunately, I can't afford to go to disney right now, even with a $18 rt plane ticket.



shoot if I am about 6 hours away I know I will be there every weekend!!!  like this past weekend they game me a quote of $120.00 for 2 nites at POP standard room I was so tempted!!!



Sha said:


> Hey Jen... you need to figure out what night is what? Im getting whiplash
> 
> 
> 
> I agree also! The wedding is the important thing.. the bachlorette party is just fun, but can be missed
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it like 6 hour drive for you??? you could make a weekend out of that for a fix


  I cannot back out on anything.. the original maid of honor had to step aside due to medical problems.. If I have gone missing.. Nancy might either kill me or go to the looney bin  and I promised her I got her back.. uh huh...


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> I cannot back out on anything.. the original maid of honor had to step aside due to medical problems.. If I have gone missing.. Nancy might either kill me or go to the looney bin  and I promised her I got her back.. uh huh...



oh no! dont want that if it has already happened once! You will have fun there too and find us all again soon.


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> But I get to see you for a quick moment right ?? on the 13th or breakfast on the 14th ?  I fly out of MCO at 8PM the 14th...



Absolutely!  I would love to do either  You'll be at Pop, right??


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Absolutely!  I would love to do either  You'll be at Pop, right??



Yup!! I will be at Pop from the 5th to 14th...


----------



## ttester9612

With all this talk about ppls upcoming trips to WDW, is making me want to be there.  My next trip isn't until Oct, but then that's only 3 more months..


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> With all this talk about ppls upcoming trips to WDW, is making me want to be there.  My next trip isn't until Oct, but then that's only 3 more months..



I think that is what got Jenroc into this dilema


----------



## Sha

Jen I am starting to plan for the weekend as if you are already approved! LOL... Thinking and all of what you want to try and get done etc. At least we dont have to worry about the buses and the time that takes because we will have my car. Be fun to if we could get some other singles to meet up to just hang out. Can just hear the guys at JRs!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> Jen I am starting to plan for the weekend as if you are already approved! LOL... Thinking and all of what you want to try and get done etc. At least we dont have to worry about the buses and the time that takes because we will have my car. Be fun to if we could get some other singles to meet up to just hang out. Can just hear the guys at JRs!



Sounds good to me !!!  Maybe Friday we can plan on doing MK/Wishes/MNSSHP  ?? and then head to JellyRolls   after fireworks that night.  Then DTD on Sat. afternoon with AC/PI that night.  Can we fit Hoop Dee Doo in our plans ????     No sense in sleeping -- I can do that when I get home !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Sounds good to me !!!  Maybe Friday we can plan on doing MK/Wishes/MNSSHP  ?? and then head to JellyRolls   after fireworks that night.  Then DTD on Sat. afternoon with AC/PI that night.  Can we fit Hoop Dee Doo in our plans ????     No sense in sleeping -- I can do that when I get home !!!



Whatever you decide! Just let me know to get the ticket to MNSSHP (may get there at gate). did you see the one ticker in my tickers???


----------



## Sha

Good Morning you wonderful Disney People!!!! Hope you all are doing well (so far this morning... have some coffee  ) May you all have a GREAT day today


----------



## Jenroc

MORNING !!!!!!!!!!  
        Happy Sunday ! 

After 20+ hours of sleep, I feel great !!  
        I see a trip to the happiest place on earth very soon !!!!!! 
Now it is time for laundry ..... yuck !


----------



## rebecca06261

It's laundry day for me too.   I had to cancel my "meeting," and it's pouring down rain. I wonder if God is just trying to make me mad


----------



## ANTSS2001

couple more hours and my weekend ordeal is over   Hope all is well with everyone... Jen.. got your PM I dont have anything for Dec but the MVMCP on the 7th  and a Safari ride meet with Bill Brown!!! As soon as I gather all my fyis for Dec.. I will PM/Post you.. right now all I have is what I am hoping to accomplish from Sept 5 to 14th


----------



## pdchris

rebecca06261 said:


> It's laundry day for me too.   I had to cancel my "meeting," and it's pouring down rain. I wonder if God is just trying to make me mad


Me, too. But nice sunny weather most of the day so I was able to hang everything on the line (well, almost everything, didn't want to shock the neighbors.   ).


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> :right now all I have is what I am hoping to accomplish from Sept 5 to 14th



We're getting together on either Sept 12 or 13, right? I'm trying to put the final touches on my itinerary, and right now I've got an ADR at Akershus on Sept 12, followed by Illuminations. Then, on Sept 13, we're having dinner at Boma, then I'm planning to introduce my sister to DTD and the AC. But I don't want to miss the chance to meet up with you before you leave. What do you have planned for your trip so far?


----------



## rebecca06261

pdchris said:


> Me, too. But nice sunny weather most of the day so I was able to hang everything on the line (well, almost everything, didn't want to shock the neighbors.   ).



  I remember as a kid we had a neighbor who would hang their laundry - I remember thinking that Mrs. Couch had the largest bra and panties _ever_!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> We're getting together on either Sept 12 or 13, right? I'm trying to put the final touches on my itinerary, and right now I've got an ADR at Akershus on Sept 12, followed by Illuminations. Then, on Sept 13, we're having dinner at Boma, then I'm planning to introduce my sister to DTD and the AC. But I don't want to miss the chance to meet up with you before you leave. What do you have planned for your trip so far?



Did you get my post/PM jellyrolls on Sept. 13th at 9:30PM rebecca is getting in that day and adr at spoodles then jellyrolls.. then SHA is being coerce to come too... and jamstew another solo.. and hmmmm I dont know who else confirmed... but so far thats whAt fyi I have!!!  I think I have AC for Sept. 12...  TOT at 3PM on the 13th and jellyrolls at 9:30PM also...


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Did you get my post/PM jellyrolls on Sept. 13th at 9:30PM rebecca is getting in that day and adr at spoodles then jellyrolls.. then SHA is being coerce to come too... and jamstew another solo.. and hmmmm I dont know who else confirmed... but so far thats whAt fyi I have!!!  I think I have AC for Sept. 12...  TOT at 3PM on the 13th and jellyrolls at 9:30PM also...


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca.. well regarding that cougar topic from the other thread...  we had Apppreciation dinner again tonight for all the weekend stuff... remember the blind that did not materialized ???  Well I finally met him tonight   not by accident either... and my fear came to a reality...  I am older .. shoot I never dreamt of saying that in a million years hahahaha  but I guess SHA might have a point there... I am close to Ethan Allen category hahahaha... 

we had a nice conversation...  and he have never been to the World... only to the land... which was refreshing since he was nice enough to listen me rant and rave about the World...  Anywhoooo... suggested to him to check DIS... and get more great fyi... that's about it...


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> rebecca.. well regarding that cougar topic from the other thread...  we had Apppreciation dinner again tonight for all the weekend stuff... remember the blind that did not materialized ???  Well I finally met him tonight   not by accident either... and my fear came to a reality...  I am older .. shoot I never dreamt of saying that in a million years hahahaha  but I guess SHA might have a point there... I am close to Ethan Allen category hahahaha...
> 
> we had a nice conversation...  and he have never been to the World... only to the land... which was refreshing since he was nice enough to listen me rant and rave about the World...  Anywhoooo... suggested to him to check DIS... and get more great fyi... that's about it...



But I also agree with what Ryan said... if you like each other, you like each other. Never know what could happen. And you arent close to EA category!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Was this the one that I encouraged you to forgive his umm... dumb a&^ mistake??


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> Did you get my post/PM jellyrolls on Sept. 13th at 9:30PM rebecca is getting in that day and adr at spoodles then jellyrolls.. then SHA is being coerce to come too... and jamstew another solo.. and hmmmm I dont know who else confirmed... but so far thats whAt fyi I have!!!  I think I have AC for Sept. 12...  TOT at 3PM on the 13th and jellyrolls at 9:30PM also...



I must have missed your post/PM about JR on Sept 13, but have now noted it on my itinerary. We'll head over to JR at Boardwalk after Boma. I've never been so I'll have to figure out the best way to get there from AKL. Hmm... I wonder if I might be too tired on Sept 12 to hit the AC after Illuminations. Perhaps I'll see you there. Must have a Kungaloosh, and attend the Hoopla.


----------



## rebecca06261

Okay, first things first - we need a general announcement since I'm sure we've confused the heck out of some of the October 2009 trip-goers. Here's my version, feel free to edit it to how you see fit 

_Attention soloists and anyone else who is going to be at wdw on the evening of September 13, 2008~  we are planning on hooking up at Jellyrolls just because I promised Timmy I'd buy her a very strong drink   If you would like to join us, please show up at Jellyrolls @ 9:30PM on 9/13/08 with drink money in hand!  This is a diser-drinking adventure. If you do not like drinking, please do not flame those of us who will be under the influence of too many glowtinis  _

How was that????


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Was this the one that I encouraged you to forgive his umm... dumb a&^ mistake??


No... this happen because months ago.. we added a new pick up window at the lab... he was stopping by dropping off some samples.. well.. I was under the table behind the counter and he was binging the bell 1 to many times.. I yelled "just leave it on the counter and I bit busy under the table"   he then said OK and left... the next nite he stopped by dropping yet another batch of sample and was asking where was the tech under the table   but I only work there every other weekend like tonight..  So my dear co workers were nosy enough to check him out and eventually had encourage him to work my weekend again so we get to meet!!!  At 1st I was gang ho to meet... but when they told me he is 9 yrs my junior  I backed out... he is 29... they told him I was 34 which I am NOT!!!!!!!!!  so from then on I hid like a bandit hahahaha well today I finally got caught !!!  We have this free dinner and when I got there some Greg my friend from HR had the desire to just yell my name and wave  while I am a bldg away which means everybody heard him... next thing I know someone was talking to me while I was debating how many pizzaaaaaaaaa  I am going to get geesshhhhhh... "Go ahead have the chicken bbq pizza and the tomato pizza.. I had them and it was good" Yikes!  I said excuse me???  when I turned around he said I I am Nick from the other side of the counter!!!!!!  I really almost and your Timmy from under the counter  after taking 2 pizza a sald and a carrot cake... I got invited to their table... Timmy = Ethan Allen furniture situated in a fraternity row !!!!





Care said:


> I must have missed your post/PM about JR on Sept 13, but have now noted it on my itinerary. We'll head over to JR at Boardwalk after Boma. I've never been so I'll have to figure out the best way to get there from AKL. Hmm... I wonder if I might be too tired on Sept 12 to hit the AC after Illuminations. Perhaps I'll see you there. Must have a Kungaloosh, and attend the Hoopla.




we'll figure something out.. worst come to worst.. we might just have to pick you up


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> No... this happen because months ago.. we added a new pick up window at the lab... he was stopping by dropping off some samples.. well.. I was under the table behind the counter and he was binging the bell 1 to many times.. I yelled "just leave it on the counter and I bit busy under the table"   he then said OK and left... the next nite he stopped by dropping yet another batch of sample and was asking where was the tech under the table   but I only work there every other weekend like tonight..  So my dear co workers were nosy enough to check him out and eventually had encourage him to work my weekend again so we get to meet!!!  At 1st I was gang ho to meet... but when they told me he is 9 yrs my junior  I backed out... he is 29... they told him I was 34 which I am NOT!!!!!!!!!  so from then on I hid like a bandit hahahaha well today I finally got caught !!!  We have this free dinner and when I got there some Greg my friend from HR had the desire to just yell my name and wave  while I am a bldg away which means everybody heard him... next thing I know someone was talking to me while I was debating how many pizzaaaaaaaaa  I am going to get geesshhhhhh... "Go ahead have the chicken bbq pizza and the tomato pizza.. I had them and it was good" Yikes!  I said excuse me???  when I turned around he said I I am Nick from the other side of the counter!!!!!!  I really almost and your Timmy from under the counter  after taking 2 pizza a sald and a carrot cake... I got invited to their table... Timmy = Ethan Allen furniture situated in a fraternity row !!!!



I love this story This is a great story and you are NOT ethan allen furniture... He's 29, waaaayyy past fraternity age! Sounds like he may have a thing for our Timmy  Can you honestly blame him???  Think of it this way, how many men have you dated that were at least 9 years older??? Me~ more than half of the men I've ever dated were older by 9+ years...I'm just sayin' that if roles were reversed, this would be completely normal and you wouldn't feel like a pedophile.  I only know this feeling because I recently dated a 23 year old... and I never could get past the Ethan Allen furniture/pedophile feeling.  Then again, he really was fraternity aged.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Yikes!! Reb... the difference I had been was about 3 yr my junior and about 7 yr my senior... plus.. I just got out of a semi serious attachment last Nov 07   which means right now I am just happy to be able to hang out... and share hobbies... and crazy it may sound.. my friends ranges from 18 to 75... I dont know if in this thread I mentioned about " my boys "  I go hang out with 5 boys to fish in Atlantic City/Ventnor, New jersey.  These are the boys I worked with for a good 10 years... and 5-6 years ago they all retired ( boys  ages 65 to 72 y/o),  they like to take me a long since I nag like their wives when it comes to vitamins.. sun block... snack.. water... dont carry this...  dont do that...  but at the same time dont bother them when they are girl watching at the boardwalk!!! Plus I am their walkinf 1st aid kit  Uh huh.. their wives calls me the "other woman"  to funny!!!  When we go out to fish... the wives have my number and would call me for anythign ebfore their husbands.. since their excuse for not answering the phone was either it was or.. or the hearign aid was off   And the funny part is when someone try to approach me when i am with them.. they go switch to "father mode"... what do you do.. where do you live... how much do you make .. how tall are you... hahahahahaa  thank God all their kids are married... now they are weaving through nephews for me   That is why I am very content with my situation right now...  and they have been very kind to me especially with the recent passing in my family  anywhooo  I am just thankful that I am blessed with so much great friends that keeps my life very amusing


----------



## Sha

Good morning! hope everyone has a great day today!

Timmy it sounds like a good bunch to have around you!


----------



## Jenroc

I will post this on both Part 1 and Part 2 of this thread .....

We are looking for a theme name for our trip next Oct.  There will be a special little prize for the name that is chosen when we all get to WDW.  Please PM me with your trip name so we can keep it anonymous (? - spelling isn't great first thing on a Monday morning )and we will have everyone vote on the favourite.  So ..... get those thinking caps on and come up with a name that reflects Disney and the meaning of this adventure, meeting new friends and making memories !!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes!! Reb... the difference I had been was about 3 yr my junior and about 7 yr my senior... plus.. I just got out of a semi serious attachment last Nov 07   which means right now I am just happy to be able to hang out... and share hobbies... and crazy it may sound.. my friends ranges from 18 to 75... I dont know if in this thread I mentioned about " my boys "  I go hang out with 5 boys to fish in Atlantic City/Ventnor, New jersey.  These are the boys I worked with for a good 10 years... and 5-6 years ago they all retired ( boys  ages 65 to 72 y/o),  they like to take me a long since I nag like their wives when it comes to vitamins.. sun block... snack.. water... dont carry this...  dont do that...  but at the same time dont bother them when they are girl watching at the boardwalk!!! Plus I am their walkinf 1st aid kit  Uh huh.. their wives calls me the "other woman"  to funny!!!  When we go out to fish... the wives have my number and would call me for anythign ebfore their husbands.. since their excuse for not answering the phone was either it was or.. or the hearign aid was off   And the funny part is when someone try to approach me when i am with them.. they go switch to "father mode"... what do you do.. where do you live... how much do you make .. how tall are you... hahahahahaa  thank God all their kids are married... now they are weaving through nephews for me   That is why I am very content with my situation right now...  and they have been very kind to me especially with the recent passing in my family  anywhooo  I am just thankful that I am blessed with so much great friends that keeps my life very amusing



I completely understand you wanting to just hang-out and make new friends.  COunter-boy sounds like he'd make a great new friend  

Your boys sound wonderful!  I know their wives are secretly grateful your there 



Sha said:


> Good morning! hope everyone has a great day today!
> 
> Timmy it sounds like a good bunch to have around you!



Hey Sha! Happy Monday  



Jenroc said:


> I will post this on both Part 1 and Part 2 of this thread .....
> 
> We are looking for a theme name for our trip next Oct.  There will be a special little prize for the name that is chosen when we all get to WDW.  Please PM me with your trip name so we can keep it anonymous (? - spelling isn't great first thing on a Monday morning )and we will have everyone vote on the favourite.  So ..... get those thinking caps on and come up with a name that reflects Disney and the meaning of this adventure, meeting new friends and making memories !!!!!




I'm going to leave this to all of the creative disers we have...I'm in now way witty enough to come up with a name!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning! hope everyone has a great day today!
> 
> Timmy it sounds like a good bunch to have around you!



Sha.. happy Monday!!!  And yes... they are great eggs!!!



Jenroc said:


> I will post this on both Part 1 and Part 2 of this thread .....
> 
> We are looking for a theme name for our trip next Oct.  There will be a special little prize for the name that is chosen when we all get to WDW.  Please PM me with your trip name so we can keep it anonymous (? - spelling isn't great first thing on a Monday morning )and we will have everyone vote on the favourite.  So ..... get those thinking caps on and come up with a name that reflects Disney and the meaning of this adventure, meeting new friends and making memories !!!!!



 hmm naaah... oh wait   hmmm nooo... OK let me work on it  




rebecca06261 said:


> I completely understand you wanting to just hang-out and make new friends.  COunter-boy sounds like he'd make a great new friend



OMG  counter boy


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I will post this on both Part 1 and Part 2 of this thread .....
> 
> We are looking for a theme name for our trip next Oct.  There will be a special little prize for the name that is chosen when we all get to WDW.  Please PM me with your trip name so we can keep it anonymous (? - spelling isn't great first thing on a Monday morning )and we will have everyone vote on the favourite.  So ..... get those thinking caps on and come up with a name that reflects Disney and the meaning of this adventure, meeting new friends and making memories !!!!!



have you gotten any yet????



rebecca06261 said:


> I completely understand you wanting to just hang-out and make new friends.  * *sounds like he'd make a great new friend






rebecca06261 said:


> I'm going to leave this to all of the creative disers we have...I'm in now way witty enough to come up with a name!



I bet you could!


----------



## gower525

Ok - I am finally getting around to posting, answering polls, etc.  I am reading this thread and thought I would chime in and answer these q's!  I am looking forward to getting to know ya'll!!

Quoting Jenroc, Antss2001 and Rebecca06261: "lets do 20 questions..."   

1. when is your birthday?  July 26, 1974

2. the 1st thing you do when you get to WDW? DTD

3. favorite park? MK

4. what is your height?   5'6"

5. favorite food/cuisine? Mexican

6. in what year did you first visit the world? 84???

7. favorite Disney memory? Aurora kissing dd3 (she was 2 at the time)

8. favorite Disney ride? Soarin'? I haven't been able to ride the big ones b/c of my little one.

9. least favorite ride? Stitch

10. are you a pin collector/trader?? No

11. Come on tell us the truth! The real reason your last relationship didn't work-out was because they didn't understand your love and affection for the Mouse, right??   No - my ex dh decided he would rather be with a 20 yo.

12. when was your last trip to the World? last month! 

13. when is your next trip to the World? October '09 with you all

14. favorite Disney character?  Belle

15. least favorite Disney character?  ?

16. Describe a dream Disney weekend get-away: stay at a deluxe!

17. Own room, share with friend or group of friends? ?? I would like to share b/c of my limited funding!  

18. How long you are interested in staying? (2, 3, 7 days, etc) probably 3- I am a teacher and have to teach those kids something afterall

19. Hotel preference ???  (Value ?, Moderate ?, Deluxe ?) Value- again limited funds.

20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with a the group? Any tours or special events
[/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey all, I am still here and still planning on going in October. . .just been real busy with a Disneyland Trip I took last month with DS and planning my August Jaunt to the World.  Wish I could join you all in September but my September vacation is later than your trip. . .so no world this time. . .


----------



## Jenroc

Welcome GOWER525

and to the rest of the world .....


MORNING !!!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Welcome GOWER525
> 
> and to the rest of the world .....
> 
> 
> MORNING !!!!!



good morning Jen! LOL 

good morning everyone! Hope that its a great day for everyone!!! 

am looking forward to all the trips!


----------



## rebecca06261

I can't believe how slow this thread is today!  Where's all of the single's trippers???  Has anyone come up with any good names yet??


----------



## ttester9612

Welcome to GOWER525

I've been around just been very busy with work.  I'm still thinking of a good name...but SHA's better at coming up with catching names.  She did the one for our May trip.


----------



## Sha

Evening everyone! Hope everyone is doing well this evening. 

Jen (and others  ), I have an updated list of all names who have shown interest in the trip. I read both thread to get names. Jen, check your email (execulink). 

 1. Jenroc
 2. Timmy
 3. Care
 4. Rebecca06261
 5. Sha
 6. InstImpres
 7. Carrieannew
 8. Connorsmom911
 9. Dismom0923
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jenny12
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. ttester9612
20. Nurse_Darcy
21. OlyWaguy
22. gower535
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie
25. NH_Bubba
26. SweetAmy31
27. Slugworth
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy6334
30. eeyoregon
31. ahoff
32. mjperry
33. Wunderwoman
34. Zeke
35. Piratemel (on fence)


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> but SHA's better at coming up with catching names.  She did the one for our May trip.



OH THE PRESSURE!!!!  

thanks for the vote of confidence Teresa. I think Jen is looking for overall input LOL


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha, did you hear Teresa talking about you or something??? She just mentions your name and *poof* you appear!

We will likely have a couple of locals who will be crashing the trip... lurkers...


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha, did you hear Teresa talking about you or something??? She just mentions your name and *poof* you appear!
> 
> We will likely have a couple of locals who will be crashing the trip... lurkers...



Well, I will admit my ears were burning (at least my left one, but that is occassional residual from the car accident). As far as local lurkers... no problem  , but if Jen doesnt have names and so forth, then if goodies get mailed out  (and some of you have had small sampling of what is in store) then they dont get anything!   Tink is helping Jen with a list of everyone (and no info will be shared outside of the planners, nor used for any other reason). Yes the trip is a good year away, but OMG, this is bigger and a lot more going into it at the moment!!!!


----------



## Care

Bonsoir, tout le monde! (Good evening, everyone!)

Sha, great job of putting together the list of all DISers who have expressed interest in the trip so far. I didn't realize we were up to the 30s already. For fun, we should calculate the male:female ratio later on. Maybe it could be a good selling point to recruit more guys for the trip? 

Off-topic: I just finished paying off my Sept trip. Yay! It's less than 2 months away now


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Bonsoir, tout le monde! (Good evening, everyone!)
> 
> Sha, great job of putting together the list of all DISers who have expressed interest in the trip so far. I didn't realize we were up to the 30s already. For fun, we should calculate the male:female ratio later on. Maybe it could be a good selling point to recruit more guys for the trip?
> 
> Off-topic: I just finished paying off my Sept trip. Yay! It's less than 2 months away now



Thanks!!!! and congrats on the payoff!!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Evening everyone.  I wish I could stay caught up with yall but I have just been so busy with work.  That really is a long list of people going, imagine what it will be like by the time the trip actually gets here.

The next 2 weeks will be relaxing.....NO KIDS!  I will have Jackson for this weekend and then he leaves again.  My daughter is at my brothers and my mom and Jacksons other Grandmother are  keeping him for me.  I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Jenroc

Good Evening Everyone :

As you can tell by some of the earlier posts, we are looking for a few things now from everyone. First of all we need entries for a title for the trip itself. You might want to consider something with a touch of Halloween flare and the magic of Disney. PM me your ideas and then I will post them and we can all "vote" on the most suitable one.
Second - we need information from everyone. I was speaking to Tinkerbelle today and she needs a list of things from all who are going. ABSOLUTELY NO information will be given out to anyone other than myself and Tink. Please be rest assured that the list is meant for good, not evil and there will be no sales calls/emails made. She would appreciate the following PMed to me ...
Name (and disboard ID)
Address
City, State/Province
Zipcode/Postal Code
Country
home number (if they want to give)
Cell number (if they want to give)
email address
Date of birth
Fav. Character
Tink has some tricks up her sleeve and we would hate to leave anyone out. Again I promise none of the info will be shared, published, or given to anyone else no matter how big the bribes get !!!!  


Have a great night and hope to hear form you soon !!!!!!


----------



## gower525

Dizmom0923 said:


> Evening everyone.  I wish I could stay caught up with yall but I have just been so busy with work.  That really is a long list of people going, imagine what it will be like by the time the trip actually gets here.
> 
> The next 2 weeks will be relaxing.....NO KIDS!  I will have Jackson for this weekend and then he leaves again.  My daughter is at my brothers and my mom and Jacksons other Grandmother are  keeping him for me.  I don't know what to do with myself.



I know how you feel.  My kids (dd3 and ds6) are with their dad for 2 weeks!  I have never been without them for more than 2-3 days.  I am a teacher, so I am not even working now.  I am about to go insane!  I have planned a dinner with a different friend every night this week.  I am going to gain 10 pounds.  I am so bored that I think I will go back to school to get my room ready tomorrow - we only have a couple weeks left anyway.


----------



## Jenroc

Good Morning all !!

I have already had 3 people reply to the request for info (heyyyyyyy !! )  but nothing (except from Sha  ) for the name of the trip.  The sooner we get the name, the sooner Tink and I can get the party started !!!    All the plans are falling into place quite nicely and I think everyone will find that pre-Halloween week is going to be an amazing time to be in the resorts.
Well it is that time of day AGAIN for me  so I must go and get it done before the day care kids show up.
Have a "spectromagical" day !!   (new contest -- make up new Disney adjectives to describe the day you are having ??? UMMMMMMMMM  have to think about that one !!)  I need a life !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Good Morning all !!
> 
> I have already had 3 people reply to the request for info (heyyyyyyy !! )  but nothing (except from Sha  ) for the name of the trip.  The sooner we get the name, the sooner Tink and I can get the party started !!!    All the plans are falling into place quite nicely and I think everyone will find that pre-Halloween week is going to be an amazing time to be in the resorts.
> Well it is that time of day AGAIN for me  so I must go and get it done before the day care kids show up.
> Have a "spectromagical" day !!   (new contest -- make up new Disney adjectives to describe the day you are having ??? UMMMMMMMMM  have to think about that one !!)  *I need a life !!!!   *



LMAO... need a life! At least its a Disney Life! And yes I gave *ONE* trip name idea. I was pressured by Teresa though   (and yes Teresa.. I had logged out, gotten in bed and thought about it. Got back up and turned the computer back on... and sent Jen the one name that I could come up with) Not sure how good it is?


----------



## Sha

GOOD MORNING everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning. Started here with the power being out LOL but my alarm clock is in my Cell so that wasnt a bad thing (plus a 3 client day, so will be home early).


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I've used my cell as my alarm for years now.  But, when ya hit Snooze until it stops, doesn't do much good.  Ugh...guess I'm working from home today!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> I've used my cell as my alarm for years now.  But, when ya hit Snooze until it stops, doesn't do much good.  Ugh...guess I'm working from home today!



Its funny, I have used mine for years as well. . .I can't wake up to my regular alarm so I always have to have the cell next to the bed. . .lol


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I've used my cell as my alarm for years now.  But, when ya hit Snooze until it stops, doesn't do much good.  Ugh...guess I'm working from home today!



I am normally awake and up by the 3rd time it goes off. I have let the alarm go too occ. but that is also because I knew I had set 2 alarms on it  so I could sleep longer if I really wanted to I have used mine for years also... but didnt work in Germany... no signal  thankful for wake up calls.


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> I've used my cell as my alarm for years now.  But, when ya hit Snooze until it stops, doesn't do much good.  Ugh...guess I'm working from home today!



I use my cell to..but I set 3 alarms 15 minutes a part.  I figured one of them will get be moving.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

This is what we need:

http://www.alarmclocksonline.com/Clocky.htm


lol!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> This is what we need:
> 
> http://www.alarmclocksonline.com/Clocky.htm
> 
> 
> lol!



OMG that is hilarious. . .lol.  The worlds first perfect alarm clock. . .


----------



## Sha

Am moving some of the getting to know you questions that Jenroc and others had over on the first part of this thread. This is for the newbies who didnt post over there (or anyone who wants to redo them LOL) Dont forget to do the poll.

Quoting Jenroc, Antss2001 and Rebecca06261: "lets do 20 questions..."   

1. when is your birthday?

2. the 1st thing you do when you get to WDW?

3. favorite park?

4. what is your height?   

5. favorite food/cuisine?

6. in what year did you first visit the world? 

7. favorite Disney memory? 

8. favorite Disney ride? 

9. least favorite ride? 

10. are you a pin collector/trader?? 

11. Come on tell us the truth! The real reason your last relationship didn't work-out was because they didn't understand your love and affection for the Mouse, right??   

12. when was your last trip to the World? 

13. when is your next trip to the World? 

14. favorite Disney character?  

15. least favorite Disney character?  

16. Describe a dream Disney weekend get-away:

17. Own room, share with friend or group of friends?

18. How long you are interested in staying? (2, 3, 7 days, etc)

19. Hotel preference ???  (Value ?, Moderate ?, Deluxe ?)

20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with a the group?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

1. when is your birthday?  Oct.

2. the 1st thing you do when you get to WDW?  Freak out (like Stewie from Family Guy)

3. favorite park?  Magic Kingdom

4. what is your height?   5' 8

5. favorite food/cuisine?  I have to pick one? Um, lately it's been Mexican.

6. in what year did you first visit the world?  Oh geez...1977?

7. favorite Disney memory?   Walking around World Showcase after Illuminations with hardly anyone around; Riding BTMRR over and over while Wishes was going on; Watching Wishes from a balcony in a CR Tower room.

8. favorite Disney ride?  DS - Tower of Terror; MK - BTMRR; Epcot - Soarin'; AK - Expedition Everest

9. least favorite ride?  Stitch or that Narnia thing. 

10. are you a pin collector/trader??  Nope.

11. Come on tell us the truth! The real reason your last relationship didn't work-out was because they didn't understand your love and affection for the Mouse, right??   Nope...more like having to do with lies and deception.  

12. when was your last trip to the World?  2006

13. when is your next trip to the World?  Aug. 2008 (*fingers crossed*)

14. favorite Disney character?  Donald Duck

15. least favorite Disney character?  Stitch

16. Describe a dream Disney weekend get-away:   Two full weeks at Beach Club or Boardwalk (maybe a couple nights somewhere in there at the CR...Tower MK-view room)  Take the time to tour the parks properly and not kill myself doing it 

17. Own room, share with friend or group of friends?  Own room

18. How long you are interested in staying? (2, 3, 7 days, etc)  Whatever I can get away with!

19. Hotel preference ???  (Value ?, Moderate ?, Deluxe ?)  Rent a DVC unit; otherwise, a moderate like POFQ

20. Is there anything that you have never done at WDW that you want to do with a group?  Considering there's so much I haven't done, sure, but I couldn't say what since I'd be here all night typing!


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> This is what we need:
> 
> http://www.alarmclocksonline.com/Clocky.htm
> 
> 
> lol!



   My dog would would be sooooo mad if I got one of these 

I think I'll get one  

I hope everyone has a fantabulous day.  On a side note, I can't believe how hard Jenroc is working on our trip! _Thanks so much for all you're doing, Jen! _


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> On a side note, I can't believe how hard Jenroc is working on our trip! _Thanks so much for all you're doing, Jen! _



Thank you so much.  I also have to pass credit on to my Tinkerbelle helper too!  Tink is an amazing !!


----------



## ttester9612

KyDerbyMan said:


> This is what we need:
> 
> http://www.alarmclocksonline.com/Clocky.htm
> 
> 
> lol!



OH yea....I need one of those.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

yessss am still alive.... one more day and I have the weekend off... thank God!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> yessss am still alive.... one more day and I have the weekend off... thank God!



Good to hear Timmy!!!!   

Good Morning everyone!!! Happy Friday!!! Hope everyone has a great day and those going to the meets this weekend (one in PA and the other that TTester is hosting in MD) have a GREAT time!! 

Timmy are you going to that?


----------



## Jenroc

Happy "almost" weekend to all !!!  I hope everyone has a tiggerific great time at whatever it is they are doing.   I get to do housework !!!!!!  YIPPEE - not.
Oh well ..... it is a dirty job and I am the only one who can do it !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Happy "almost" weekend to all !!!  I hope everyone has a tiggerific great time at whatever it is they are doing.   I get to do housework !!!!!!  YIPPEE - not.
> Oh well ..... it is a dirty job and I am the only one who can do it !!!



you are not the only one who will be tackling that idea!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> you are not the only one who will be tackling that idea!



  Maybe we should get together and do some research with some "magical" people to see if we can make it a little more enjoyable !!!    Gotta love fact finding missions !!!!!!!  I can create one to Disney for ANY reason, as I am sure most of us could !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Maybe we should get together and do some research with some "magical" people to see if we can make it a little more enjoyable !!!    Gotta love fact finding missions !!!!!!!  I can create one to Disney for ANY reason, as I am sure most of us could !!!!!!!!!!



I would be glad to help you two with brainstorming for ideas  I know I am already going to be storing things here for before going since its a little hard for you to ship all of that before trip


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Jenroc said:


> Happy "almost" weekend to all !!!  I hope everyone has a tiggerific great time at whatever it is they are doing.   I get to do housework !!!!!!  YIPPEE - not.
> Oh well ..... it is a dirty job and I am the only one who can do it !!!



I'm going to engage in some heat stroke at a local amusement park (well, if you call an hour west "local").  At least the soft drinks are free there and I hear the water park is quite nice.


----------



## Sha

Hope you had fun!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> Hope you had fun!



I'll let ya know on Sunday!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'll let ya know on Sunday!



I did mean that for the weekend  not sure why I typed had vs have


----------



## gower525

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'm going to engage in some heat stroke at a local amusement park (well, if you call an hour west "local").  At least the soft drinks are free there and I hear the water park is quite nice.



Oh, You must be going to Holiday World!  We love Holiday World.  Free drinks, sunscreen, and parking.  The food is cheap too!  The waterpark is great- I think.  I can't do the slides b/c my kids are too little/scared but the other stuff is fun.  Have a good time!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

gower525 said:


> Oh, You must be going to Holiday World!  We love Holiday World.  Free drinks, sunscreen, and parking.  The food is cheap too!  The waterpark is great- I think.  I can't do the slides b/c my kids are too little/scared but the other stuff is fun.  Have a good time!



That's the one.  In beautiful Santa Claus, IN!  My daughters have been a few times but I never have for some reason.  Got an invite to go along and thought, what the heck!  There is no Mickey or Donald or Goofy or... but they have some of the top wooden coasters around so I'm looking forward to that.  

Wonder if I can squeeze in another hour of shuteye...probably not (stupid insomnia...)


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!!

Wishing you all the most wonderful day today!! I was going to not see any clients, but offered to see one after seeing them yesterday. 

Never heard of Holiday World. Guess I will google it. Sounds like one of those places to mail Christmas cards from.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> Wishing you all the most wonderful day today!! I was going to not see any clients, but offered to see one after seeing them yesterday.
> 
> Never heard of Holiday World. Guess I will google it. Sounds like one of those places to mail Christmas cards from.



That's a common thing to do, to get the Santa Claus, IN postmark!  

Holiday World is broken out into different holidays...Fourth of July, Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas (and then the water park - Splashin' Safari).  They have some KILLER wooden coasters including one that won best wooden coaster in 2007 and I can see why!  EXTREME for a wooden coaster.  It rocked!!   

Just got home a few minutes ago and still feel like I'm going side-to-side and up and down.  lol!


----------



## nurse.darcy

KyDerbyMan said:


> That's a common thing to do, to get the Santa Claus, IN postmark!
> 
> Holiday World is broken out into different holidays...Fourth of July, Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas (and then the water park - Splashin' Safari).  They have some KILLER wooden coasters including one that won best wooden coaster in 2007 and I can see why!  EXTREME for a wooden coaster.  It rocked!!
> 
> Just got home a few minutes ago and still feel like I'm going side-to-side and up and down.  lol!



Sounds like you had a great time. . .I'll have to check this place out. . .


----------



## Sha

Glad you had a good time! Like Darcy said, it looks like it would be nice to check out.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! hope all is well with you all this fine day  

Hey Jen... just curious... have you gotten anymore suggestions for the trip theme??? I am going to get a bin to help with storage of things for the trip that we need. Actually, I wont need to get one, just empty one I have LOL also was thinking about something else you brought up, but will tell you about that one the phone or PM.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! hope all is well with you all this fine day




 good morning to you too!!!  Met T yesterday and really enjoyed everyone's company... we talk up a storm... and the crab cakes !! well they're gone now but def'ly would be going back!!  






Now .. can't wait to meet you in Sept!!!     And yes.. yes.. I got my hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what a lovely feeling !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

I will see you in a couple months   and whomever else will be hanging out with us. I will need to get a room for that trip, and decide if I am coming down for one night or two. What night is everyone planning to meet up for AC (or was it JR) while you are there?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I will see you in a couple months   and whomever else will be hanging out with us. I will need to get a room for that trip, and decide if I am coming down for one night or two. What night is everyone planning to meet up for AC (or was it JR) while you are there?



I know I am meeting reb and care and and jamie hopefully west and HRC and of coruse *YOU* on the 13th.. that is Saturday the 13th


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning to you too!!!    And yes.. yes.. I got my hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what a lovely feeling !!!!!!!!!!



Am glad you got your hug. T has a great spirit about her and hence, you feel it with her hugs.


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know I am meeting reb and care and and jamie hopefully west and HRC and of coruse *YOU* on the 13th.. that is Saturday the 13th



okay... then that is the night I want to be staying down there so I dont have to drive home  now to decide about Pop or a Moderate.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> okay... then that is the night I want to be staying down there so I dont have to drive home  now to decide about Pop or a Moderate.




POP!!  me and reb and care and HRC... hmm not sure where Jamie is and West is local.. are all staying at POP


----------



## Sha

I will see what I can do when I book in 2 weeks. Need you to PM me a number to reach you at so can find you and I will send you mine.


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know I am meeting reb and care and and jamie hopefully west and HRC and of coruse *YOU* on the 13th.. that is Saturday the 13th



Okay, this is where my lack of knowledge about the Disney bus transportation rears its head... What is the best (and easiest/fastest) way to get from AKL to JR in the evening? Do I need to go to DTD to transfer buses? It will likely be around 9:00pm by the time I leave AKL. Thanks!


----------



## rebecca06261

If it were me, I'd take the bus to epcot, then wait on the bus for Boardwalk. The main park busses tend to come around more than the dtd busses... but then again, I didn't exactly master the bus system either, that's why I usually rent a car  Go to  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/transportation/transportation1.cfm
They may know better than I do.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Okay, this is where my lack of knowledge about the Disney bus transportation rears its head... What is the best (and easiest/fastest) way to get from AKL to JR in the evening? Do I need to go to DTD to transfer buses? It will likely be around 9:00pm by the time I leave AKL. Thanks!



Taxi is fastest and yes, you would need to go to DTD or another park that would still be open and swap buses


----------



## rebecca06261

Oh wait, I just tried doing it and there wasn't a route listed. Sorry


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> If it were me, I'd take the bus to epcot, then wait on the bus for Boardwalk. The main park busses tend to come around more than the dtd busses... but then again, I didn't exactly master the bus system either, that's why I usually rent a car  Go to  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/transportation/transportation1.cfm
> They may know better than I do.



I dont think there is a bus to the Epcot resorts from Epcot because they are out the back gate, within walking distance or via the boat.


----------



## rebecca06261

Good point...I didn't think of that. I took the boat from epcot, now that I think about it.  That taxi suggestion of yours is looking really good Sha!


----------



## Sha

I like that link. Did try to see if it would show from resort to resort, but it didnt work. I hadnt seen it before so had to play with it.


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning to you too!!!  Met T yesterday and really enjoyed everyone's company... we talk up a storm... and the crab cakes !! well they're gone now but def'ly would be going back!!
> 
> Now .. can't wait to meet you in Sept!!!     And yes.. yes.. I got my hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what a lovely feeling !!!!!!!!!!



I saw your pics on the dismeet thread, it looks like you had a great time!  How come you weren't wearing green like the rest of the girls??  

Too bad there aren't any crab cakes at Jellyrolls!


----------



## Care

Thanks, Sha and Rebecca. It sounds like I might have to cab it over to JR. Otherwise, I'd end up lost somewhere on the Disney bus system -- and you'll all be wondering what happened to me. My sis has a terrible sense of direction so she won't be any help in this instance. Okay, I'll put aside some money for a cab.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! Hope you are all doing well this morning. Would like to stay in bed a little longer but no worries. Hope Monday isnt too bad for everyone. Just a day closer to a disney trip 

Jenroc you were MIA yesterday... hope all is ok


----------



## NH_Bubba

Care said:


> Thanks, Sha and Rebecca. It sounds like I might have to cab it over to JR. Otherwise, I'd end up lost somewhere on the Disney bus system -- and you'll all be wondering what happened to me. My sis has a terrible sense of direction so she won't be any help in this instance. Okay, I'll put aside some money for a cab.



If MGM is still open you could take the bus over and than walk or take the boat over to boardwalk. It's a much shorter walk to the boat launch at MGM than at Epcot.


----------



## Sha

NH_Bubba said:


> If MGM is still open you could take the bus over and than walk or take the boat over to boardwalk. It's a much shorter walk to the boat launch at MGM than at Epcot.



Very true.... DHS closes at 8pm that evening but I dont recall how long the buses run there after closing.


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm glad she's taking a cab. If Care take the bus to DTD from AKL at 9:00 PM, then waits on the Boardwalk bus from there, that's _atleast_ an hour - hour and a half commute.


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm glad she's taking a cab. If Care take the bus to DTD from AKL at 9:00 PM, then waits on the Boardwalk bus from there, that's _atleast_ an hour - hour and a half commute.



Very true. That's an hour and a half less drinking time! Very important to note, folks. Valuable drinking, partying time might be lost in the transit shuffle. I can't wait to get to Disney. (Of course, my colleagues just roll their eyes when I go on about how I have everything planned except for figuring out my MNSSHP costume. I wish I could sew!)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> Very true. That's an hour and a half less drinking time! Very important to note, folks. Valuable drinking, partying time might be lost in the transit shuffle. I can't wait to get to Disney. (Of course, my colleagues just roll their eyes when I go on about how I have everything planned except for figuring out my MNSSHP costume. I wish I could sew!)



hmm what time are you going to be done at Boma???  I am coming from POP... the only agenda I have for that day is TOT Meet at 3PM at DHS.. am trying to coordinate times with HRC who is also arriving that day at POP and will try to do the TOT meet... lets play it by ear for now.. if I can get out of POP around the time you are getting done maybe I can just pick you and your sis up at AKL.. BTW  if you see a Brian/Valet at AKl.. tell him I said hello


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmm what time are you going to be done at Boma???  I am coming from POP... the only agenda I have for that day is TOT Meet at 3PM at DHS.. am trying to coordinate times with HRC who is also arriving that day at POP and will try to do the TOT meet... lets play it by ear for now.. if I can get out of POP around the time you are getting done maybe I can just pick you and your sis up at AKL.. BTW  if you see a Brian/Valet at AKl.. tell him I said hello



Timmy, I'll gladly tell Brian the Valet that you said hi if I should see him. Do you want me to give him a smooch for you, too? 

I think my ADR for Boma is 6:30pm or 7:00pm, which should give us plenty of time to eat and head over to JR. We'll explore AKL before heading to dinner. Don't worry about driving; I thought we were all planning to cab it back to Pop... You're right though, let's play it by ear for now. Besides I have your cell number, and will not hesitate to use it if stranded


----------



## Sha

So how is everyone doing this evening??? Did we have a good day??

Jen.. sending you something via snail mail.


----------



## rebecca06261

I know our trip is a looongg way off, but we should start recruiting more new people. doncha think?


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> I know our trip is a looongg way off, but we should start recruiting more new people. doncha think?



Good idea, Rebecca. Do you have a plan in mind? Has anyone called (or emailed) the DIS Unplugged team to ask if they could pass along word of our gathering next October? 

By the way...

Happy Tuesday evening, everyone!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I know our trip is a looongg way off, but we should start recruiting more new people. doncha think?





Care said:


> Good idea, Rebecca. Do you have a plan in mind? Has anyone called (or emailed) the DIS Unplugged team to ask if they could pass along word of our gathering next October?
> 
> By the way...
> 
> Happy Tuesday evening, everyone!



I was talking to Jen this morning, and she hasnt gotten info from everyone who was going. I think only like 8-10 of the 35+ who have said anything about going have sent her info (address etc). It is far away but from what she was telling me about what is being planned, its nice to get that little info out of the way, from my past experience in doing things.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> So how is everyone doing this evening??? Did we have a good day??
> 
> Jen.. sending you something via snail mail.



Hey you .... thanks for the kind ear and listening to me babble this morning.  It continues to amaze me that whenever a major life problem/event/decision faces someone on the DISboards how wonderful everyone even though you really don't "know" each other.  Thanks again for listening and being concerned ..... it really helped  !!  The magic of Disney lives on !!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Hey you .... thanks for the kind ear and listening to me babble this morning.  It continues to amaze me that whenever a major life problem/event/decision faces someone on the DISboards how wonderful everyone even though you really don't "know" each other.  Thanks again for listening and being concerned ..... it really helped  !!  The magic of Disney lives on !!



Not a problem! anytime!!!


----------



## Jenroc

WOW !!
After the rotten weekend we had here, I can't believe the week is half over !!

I hope everyone has a an awesome "hump-a-luff" day !!!   
(humpaluff is the name one of my kids called Dumbo when they were little)


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> WOW !!
> After the rotten weekend we had here, I can't believe the week is half over !!
> 
> I hope everyone has a an awesome "hump-a-luff" day !!!
> (humpaluff is the name one of my kids called Dumbo when they were little)



lol... isnt that what they were called in Winnie the Pooh? humpaluffs and woozles (spelling I am sure is off)


Hi everyone! hope everyone is doing well this morning. 

I had gotten distracted Care and Rebecca with my other post and meant to say that there has been other recruiting on the other threads (of the single variety) with including the link into other posts when newbies come in.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> lol... isnt that what they were called in Winnie the Pooh? humpaluffs and woozles (spelling I am sure is off)
> 
> YUP ... he called it that before Pooh made it "fashionable" to say it !    He had only been talking for a short period of time and that is how he came up with elephant.  Great minds think alike !!!!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! hope everyone is doing well this morning.
> 
> I had gotten distracted Care and Rebecca with my other post and meant to say that there has been other recruiting on the other threads (of the single variety) with including the link into other posts when newbies come in.



Happy recruiting !!!  I have set up another thread for people in my city and I think there might be a couple singles on there too !!  We are going to set up a Dismeeting night, hopefully once a month, and I will inform all singles about our trip then.  I can see this gathering becoming more than GRAND !!!  It is going to be ..... stupendous (sp?) !!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Happy recruiting !!!  I have set up another thread for people in my city and I think there might be a couple singles on there too !!  We are going to set up a Dismeeting night, hopefully once a month, and I will inform all singles about our trip then.  I can see this gathering becoming more than GRAND !!!  It is going to be ..... stupendous (sp?) !!!!!!



I think you may be right


----------



## AGrumpyFan

Hello everyone its me Brian


----------



## Sha

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello everyone its me Brian



Hi Brian.. glad you used the links. am sure you will find lots of nice friends here on the threads. I remember you posting before on other threads, only because I remember the face painting.


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Brian!  Are you putting your name out there for the trip as well??? The more the merrier!


----------



## Jenroc

HEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Brian !!   :  You may find us a bit crazy but it is all in fun ! :yes::
 So  and hold on ..... it a ride  that you may never forget - for good or bad !!!


----------



## Care

AGrumpyFan said:


> Hello everyone its me Brian



Hi Brian!  Welcome to the pre-trip planning party! As Jenroc says, we might get a wee bit crazy and off-topic at times, but we're good folks and we're planning for a grand gathering next October.


----------



## rebecca06261

Off topic, us???


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Off topic, us???



NEVER!!! wait... what was the topic again?  

Jen and I have talked about a possible other trip and I am going to start a thread on that subject. Not sure if I will do all the things she and Tinkerbell are planning.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


>




  _Happy Bday to you.. Happy Bday to you.. Happy Bday Happy Bday...  Happy Bday to you!!!!!!!_


----------



## Sha

wrong Jen Timmy


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> _Happy Bday to you.. Happy Bday to you.. Happy Bday Happy Bday...  Happy Bday to you!!!!!!!_




Thanks anyways Timmy - you put a smile on my face this morning !  
 My birthday is in April !


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Thanks anyways Timmy - you put a smile on my face this morning !
> My birthday is in April !



Wait! if you look at it this way: its the third month and 20th day of the celebration of you birthday


Morning everyone!!! Hope all is sunny and bright for everyone!


----------



## rebecca06261

Good morning happy single people! I had another sleepless night... that makes 3 in a row with less than 4 hours sleep.  It won't be long before I become delusional, irritable, and irrational


----------



## Jenroc

OK then Sha - I guess we all can sing ..... 
   (everyone now .....)
Aaaaaaaaaaa very happy unbirthday to me from you
A very happy unbirthday from me to you  

I hope everyone has a VERY HAPPY UNBIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> OK then Sha - I guess we all can sing .....
> (everyone now .....)
> Aaaaaaaaaaa very happy unbirthday to me from you
> A very happy unbirthday from me to you
> 
> I hope everyone has a VERY HAPPY UNBIRTHDAY !!!



LOL... that does go with my year of celebration!

did start the DL thread and I have one taker for it


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Good morning happy single people! I had another sleepless night... that makes 3 in a row with less than 4 hours sleep.  It won't be long before I become delusional, irritable, and irrational



Then you'd be perfect for posting in political threads in the community board!  


 


I found exercising late in the evening and/or showering a couple hours before bed (and maybe a glass of wine, too) really helps


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I found exercising late in the evening and/or showering a couple hours before bed (and maybe a glass of wine, too) really helps



recommends a cool, dark place with little to no light. No noise from PC if you leave that on. Turn off TV or get away from PC/TV about an hour before bed to unwind and go through a routine. Do not stay in bed when tossing and turning... get up and read or something in another room. Course, then there is tea and all sorts of other things that can be told.


----------



## Jenroc

Sooooooooooooooooo ..................

Where's the link to the DL trip ???  I NEED to sign up for that one too !!!!


----------



## Sha

Here you go... sorry didnt call you back last night  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1895860


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good morning all.  Just wanted to pop in and say hi and I am still alive.  I really can't keep up with all that is going on with the thread so if I miss anything really good someone needs to update me.  I can't wait for the weekend I will actually have my kids again.  I can't imagine life without them....this has been a very long 2 weeks.

Jen, did you get my message?
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Sha

Hi Danielle!!

may not be working today... waiting to find out


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> wrong Jen Timmy



Yikes.. see what happens when you DIS after work... you get discombobulated!!  Well I like Jenroc.. so today is her bday...

can I tell you a secret SHA... sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh... when I post there... I tend to be very extra careful... some of them scares me... I dont want to step on anybody's toes which I was told occasional times already... 


But I like going there becuase T and Acm is there... 



rebecca06261 said:


> Good morning happy single people! I had another sleepless night... that makes 3 in a row with less than 4 hours sleep.  It won't be long before I become delusional, irritable, and irrational



hangin' there woman!!!  August is a sneeze away!!!  Bless You!!!



Jenroc said:


> OK then Sha - I guess we all can sing .....
> (everyone now .....)
> Aaaaaaaaaaa very happy unbirthday to me from you
> A very happy unbirthday from me to you
> 
> I hope everyone has a VERY HAPPY UNBIRTHDAY !!!



   



Sha said:


> LOL... that does go with my year of celebration!
> 
> did start the DL thread and I have one taker for it





KyDerbyMan said:


> Then you'd be perfect for posting in political threads in the community board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found exercising late in the evening and/or showering a couple hours before bed (and maybe a glass of wine, too) really helps



in my case.. anything that is electrically operated is not allowed in the room... only the bedside lamp is allowed    No TV.. No PC.. even the alarm clock is battery operated!!!!!!!!!1  Well The cel phone is used for that purpose too


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes.. see what happens when you DIS after work... you get discombobulated!!  Well I like Jenroc.. so today is her bday...
> 
> can I tell you a secret SHA... sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh... when I post there... I tend to be very extra careful... some of them scares me... I dont want to step on anybody's toes which I was told occasional times already...
> 
> But I like going there becuase T and Acm is there...



Oh I feel so special  and we like having over there.   Just ignore those that scare you or bite.  Most of us are harmless


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> Then you'd be perfect for posting in political threads in the community board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found exercising late in the evening and/or showering a couple hours before bed (and maybe a glass of wine, too) really helps



There's a political thread too???  *rushes outta here in search of _that_ thread* 

 

sorry..........you'd have to see my myspace page to understand


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Oh I feel so special  and we like having over there.   Just ignore those that scare you or bite.  Most of us are harmless



 T !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes.. see what happens when you DIS after work... you get discombobulated!!  Well I like Jenroc.. so today is her bday...
> 
> can I tell you a secret SHA... sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh... when I post there... I tend to be very extra careful... some of them scares me... I dont want to step on anybody's toes which I was told occasional times already...
> 
> 
> But I like going there becuase T and Acm is there...



Aw! dont let them scare you!!! and dont worry about stepping on toes!!! Anyways, Jen called me this morning and told me happy unbirthday! so its all good! I just thought it was funny since i shouldve done the Jen1 and Jen2 (similar to thing 1 and thing 2). But which one is to be which Jen? 



ttester9612 said:


> Oh I feel so special  and we like having over there.   Just ignore those that scare you or bite.  Most of us are harmless



you are special T!


----------



## gower525

Sha said:


> Aw! dont let them scare you!!! and dont worry about stepping on toes!!! Anyways, Jen called me this morning and told me happy unbirthday! so its all good! I just thought it was funny since i shouldve done the Jen1 and Jen2 (similar to thing 1 and thing 2). But which one is to be which Jen?
> 
> 
> 
> you are special T!



Hey, I am a jen also!  Can I be Jen3?  - and my birthday is on Saturday.


----------



## Sha

gower525 said:


> Hey, I am a jen also!  Can I be Jen3?  - and my birthday is on Saturday.



Of course you can be Jen3! birthday on Saturday! very cool  (not sure why you have a scornful face there)


----------



## ttester9612

It appears that Jen is a very popular name. I hope I can keep up with them all.    How many Jen's do we have now?...


----------



## ANTSS2001

gower525 said:


> Hey, I am a jen also!  Can I be Jen3?  - and my birthday is on Saturday.


hello jen3


----------



## Vegas_escapee

Hello everyone, I'm Jeff.


----------



## Jenroc

Vegas_escapee said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Jeff.



Hello Jeff and welcome !!  
I am Jen2, also known as Jenroc.  Are you looking to join our merry band of Disney-anics and meet us in the happiest place on earth next fall ???  Or even in Disneyland later next year ????  If  you and anyone else who hasn't done so yet so, please vote in our poll and if you wouldn't mind ..... PM me your name, site name, snail mail address, phone #, email address, fav character.  This all goes on a master list so that Tinkerbell and I can send off important info as our trip draws nearer.  Don't worry, info will not be used for anything other than for this trip.  NO telemarketing, sales or otherwise, PROMISE !!!!!!!!

And to everyone else .....   MORNING !  IT IS FRIDAY !!  I am going to be taking my kids and day care kids on a surprise adventure today.  They have no idea where we are going and I am not too sure myself.  I love doing trips like this !!!!!!!  I am going to drive them nuts with Disney tunes playing in the van all day !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Hi Jeff! Welcome to the thread. There are a couple others you may want to look into. Also there are some others that are in the Vegas area. May need to create a little meet out there Darcy.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1802106

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1850513

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828690

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352


----------



## Sha

Jen2 I am sure that the kids will enjoy the adventure *and* the Disney Tunes


----------



## ttester9612

JenRoc,   Enjoy your adventure today.. I know the kids and you will have fun.  




Vegas_escapee said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Jeff.



 Jeff...I hope you will join our merry adventure next year and maybe this year to.


----------



## rebecca06261

I wish I were with Jenroc on her magical little adventure right now  
Just for one day, wouldn't it be so cool to be one of Jen's kids????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Vegas_escapee said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Jeff.



 jeff from Vegas.. 



rebecca06261 said:


> I wish I were with Jenroc on her magical little adventure right now
> Just for one day, wouldn't it be so cool to be one of Jen's kids????



OMG she resurfaced from work...


what's for lunch... me this is my last day of the week to play with my food... home made  shrimp veggie roll


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> jeff from Vegas..
> 
> 
> 
> OMG she resurfaced from work...
> 
> 
> what's for lunch... me this is my last day of the week to play with my food... home made  shrimp veggie roll



 I did resurface... I'm having a very stressful morning so you inspired me to dis while i had a second.  Did you really make those shrimp rolls?? They look yummy!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I did resurface... I'm having a very stressful morning so you inspired me to dis while i had a second.  Did you really make those shrimp rolls?? They look yummy!!!


yes ma'am... if ever you are going to be there when I at SSR ( ok.. am I the only one who is loving a kitchen at SSR ??? ) I can surely make some for you!!!  I do love to invite peeps to share that table for lunch or dinner!!!  hehehe sometimes mousekeeping share breakfast with me there


----------



## nurse.darcy

Vegas_escapee said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Jeff.



OMG, another Vegas escapee. . .lol

There are a couple of us here Jeff. . .lol


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I wish I were with Jenroc on her magical little adventure right now
> Just for one day, wouldn't it be so cool to be one of Jen's kids????



Well we could in September!!!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> yes ma'am... if ever you are going to be there when I at SSR ( ok.. am I the only one who is loving a kitchen at SSR ??? ) I can surely make some for you!!!  I do love to invite peeps to share that table for lunch or dinner!!!  hehehe sometimes mousekeeping share breakfast with me there



they look good! and no you are not the only one... all the DVC kitchens are nice.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Well we could in September!!!



some of us can't....


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> some of us can't....



for one night we can! you leave the next day dont you?


----------



## Jenroc

WE'RE BACK !!!!  What a day !!!  
The sun was out, the temp. was about 78*F, nice breeze .... need I say more.  We departed around 9 am My passengers included DS  DD  day care kid Matthew and his little sis Julia.  After we picked up a friend of mine we were off :MickeyMo  Mickey tunes a blaring )!!!  We went to a quaint little mom & pop craft store in the middle of nowhere and the kids explored the grounds for about 1 hour.  We then  to the beach, had burgers & fries at the best burger joint in Ontario and then they built sand castles for about 2 hours (science lesson in construction  ).  We left the beach and headed for the ice cream factory for cones  and then went and visited Dumbo's father's memorial site (that is Jumbo the famous circus elephant that was hit by a train in the late 1880's in St. Thomas, Ontario.  He was trying to save Col. Tom Thumb from being hit, or so they say !!  A history lesson today too  )  Then  I piled my monsters    back into the van  and headed back to the day care kids' house and they all swam for about 2 hours.  It is now naptime for Mommy !!!!! hehehe
Boy am I glad today is over !!!!!!  Now the weekend is going to be worse - I am going to tackle changing my house around -- furniture to move, walls to clean to get ready to paint, dust bunnies to tackle and the best of all ....... I am redoing my day care room into a Disney themed room.  Now I can display a bunch of my things and have an excuse !!!!!  :


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sounds like an awesome day!!!

Kick back and grab a drink!


----------



## Jenroc

That will happen as soon as my 2 kids are in bed for the night !!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> yes ma'am... if ever you are going to be there when I at SSR ( ok.. am I the only one who is loving a kitchen at SSR ??? ) I can surely make some for you!!!  I do love to invite peeps to share that table for lunch or dinner!!!  hehehe sometimes mousekeeping share breakfast with me there



You mean peeps actually cook when they're on vacation??  
Sounds like a great plan, Timmy! When will you be at ssr again?



Sha said:


> for one night we can! you leave the next day dont you?


Yes I do, but it looks like I'll be spending it with someone special  
...not that you and she aren't special  

 



Jenroc said:


> WE'RE BACK !!!!  What a day !!!
> :



Wow! What a day! It sounds like you had a very magical adventure! Some of the most memorable days are the unplanned ones, sounds like you made the most of this one   Hearing about it really makes me wish I had been with you rather than where I was  



KyDerbyMan said:


> Sounds like an awesome day!!!
> 
> Kick back and grab a drink!



Very wise words... and I think I'll take you up on your suggestion


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Yes I do, but it looks like I'll be spending it with someone special
> ...not that you and she aren't special



No worries, you know that! after all I was told it was also a fact finding trip for the October 09 trip. I think Jen just wanted a reason to go to WDW


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> No worries, you know that! after all I was told it was also a fact finding trip for the October 09 trip. I think Jen just wanted a reason to go to WDW



Do you really think she'd pull one over on you like that???


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Do you really think she'd pull one over on you like that???



I dont think so, but then again, someone says do you want to go to disney, the answer is almost always yes.


----------



## rebecca06261

Ahh... to be able to go to wdw on a whim...


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> lol... isnt that what they were called in Winnie the Pooh? humpaluffs and woozles (spelling I am sure is off)



They're Heffalumps...and my favorite is Lumpy!!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Do you really think she'd pull one over on you like that???



I would never pull one over on anyone -- I just need to justify my need to travel to another country to go and play !!!!!      And ohhhhhh do I like to play.  And as for the fact finding -- ask me a fact and I will find it !! (that doesn't even make any sense  )
I think I was out in the sun too long today.  Have a great evening all !!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> I would never pull one over on anyone -- I just need to justify my need to travel to another country to go and play !!!!!      And ohhhhhh do I like to play.  And as for the fact finding -- ask me a fact and I will find it !! (that doesn't even make any sense  )
> I think I was out in the sun too long today.  Have a great evening all !!!!



What if you changed the name to "intelligence-gathering mission?" This way, you're not limiting yourself to just "facts."  

Just so you guys know- if you don't hear from me for a few days, I haven't died, I haven't run away permanently, and I haven't kidnapped Timmy and moved to the castle. Instead I will be visiting my mom in Huntsville, Alabama.  This translate into a 4 hour drive and time with other family that I really don't care for. She couldn't possibly have moved 4 hours south of Atlanta!  Nope, she chose 4 hours north-west of Atlanta. She's mad because I haven't visited in a while and won't be able to do so again until sometime in September.  I think I have more reason to be mad. Who wouldn't wanna move closer to the mouse???


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> What if you changed the name to "intelligence-gathering mission?" This way, you're not limiting yourself to just "facts."
> 
> Just so you guys know- if you don't hear from me for a few days, I haven't died, I haven't run away permanently, and I haven't kidnapped Timmy and moved to the castle. Instead I will be visiting my mom in Huntsville, Alabama.  This translate into a 4 hour drive and time with other family that I really don't care for. She couldn't possibly have moved 4 hours south of Atlanta!  Nope, she chose 4 hours north-west of Atlanta. She's mad because I haven't visited in a while and won't be able to do so again until sometime in September.  I think I have more reason to be mad. Who wouldn't wanna move closer to the mouse???



I like the way you think !!!   Go and check out the DL trip link ..... I think the plan is that Care and I are going to drive down, pick up Kyderbyguy, and continue on to Atlanta to get you, Sha and whoever else we can find !!       hehehehehe  can you just imagine ????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> for one night we can! you leave the next day dont you?



I am the one who's flying back home the next day... the 14th... JR is the 13th  at 9:30PM has this been changed???  



Jenroc said:


> WE'RE BACK !!!!  What a day !!!
> The sun was out, the temp. was about 78*F, nice breeze .... need I say more.  We departed around 9 am My passengers included DS  DD  day care kid Matthew and his little sis Julia.  After we picked up a friend of mine we were off :MickeyMo  Mickey tunes a blaring )!!!  We went to a quaint little mom & pop craft store in the middle of nowhere and the kids explored the grounds for about 1 hour.  We then  to the beach, had burgers & fries at the best burger joint in Ontario and then they built sand castles for about 2 hours (science lesson in construction  ).  We left the beach and headed for the ice cream factory for cones  and then went and visited Dumbo's father's memorial site (that is Jumbo the famous circus elephant that was hit by a train in the late 1880's in St. Thomas, Ontario.  He was trying to save Col. Tom Thumb from being hit, or so they say !!  A history lesson today too  )  Then  I piled my monsters    back into the van  and headed back to the day care kids' house and they all swam for about 2 hours.  It is now naptime for Mommy !!!!! hehehe
> Boy am I glad today is over !!!!!!  Now the weekend is going to be worse - I am going to tackle changing my house around -- furniture to move, walls to clean to get ready to paint, dust bunnies to tackle and the best of all ....... I am redoing my day care room into a Disney themed room.  Now I can display a bunch of my things and have an excuse !!!!!  :



sounds a like asuccess trip to me !!!!



KyDerbyMan said:


> Sounds like an awesome day!!!
> 
> Kick back and grab a drink!



did you finish your laundry young man ???????  "hand on hips" 



rebecca06261 said:


> You mean peeps actually cook when they're on vacation??
> Sounds like a great plan, Timmy! When will you be at ssr again?




I am gonna try to make it for our Oct. 2009 trip.. so if anybody just want to waste a nite and have a quick bite we'll have some room or maybe hang out by the pool before or after a meal!!! 


OK are we still on for JR on Sept. 13th at 9:30PM ?????????????? Someone answer me!!! Well I guess if you guys are not going I still am going since I did try to coerce a few single disers from the other boards...


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> I like the way you think !!!   Go and check out the DL trip link ..... I think the plan is that Care and I are going to drive down, pick up Kyderbyguy, and continue on to Atlanta to get you, Sha and whoever else we can find !!       hehehehehe  can you just imagine ????



Woohoo!!  As long as we're in our pretend fantasy land, why don't we all fly instead??!!    Of course, some of the most memorable trips have been road trips  



ANTSS2001 said:


> I am the one who's flying back home the next day... the 14th... JR is the 13th  at 9:30PM has this been changed???



Sha is coming in just to hang with us at Jellyrolls.. then Jen2 will arrive on the 19th.  Right Jen2?




ANTSS2001 said:


> I am gonna try to make it for our Oct. 2009 trip.. so if anybody just want to waste a nite and have a quick bite we'll have some room or maybe hang out by the pool before or after a meal!!!



Sounds like another great excuse to have drinks again  




ANTSS2001 said:


> OK are we still on for JR on Sept. 13th at 9:30PM ?????????????? Someone answer me!!! Well I guess if you guys are not going I still am going since I did try to coerce a few single disers from the other boards...


  YES!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> did you finish your laundry young man ???????  "hand on hips"



umm...yeah!  All folded and put away!

No, seriously!   I mean it!   


Actually, it will be a long, arduous, all-weekend-long process.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Woohoo!!  As long as we're in our pretend fantasy land, why don't we all fly instead??!!    Of course, some of the most memorable trips have been road trips



I could follow along on my scooter (or I might even have a motorcycle, too, by then).  Either way, room for two on it...   ha ha ha!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am the one who's flying back home the next day... the 14th... JR is the 13th  at 9:30PM has this been changed???
> 
> I am gonna try to make it for our Oct. 2009 trip.. so if anybody just want to waste a nite and have a quick bite we'll have some room or maybe hang out by the pool before or after a meal!!!
> 
> 
> OK are we still on for JR on Sept. 13th at 9:30PM ?????????????? Someone answer me!!! Well I guess if you guys are not going I still am going since I did try to coerce a few single disers from the other boards...



Yes, I will be there on the 13th and going to JRs with you and the others. The other things was for when Jen2 shows up on the 19th. We will need to see where you are staying then Timmy as you may want to be more central with the room with a kitchen instead of being at SSR (maybe BWV or BCV)  



rebecca06261 said:


> Woohoo!!  As long as we're in our pretend fantasy land, why don't we all fly instead??!!    Of course, some of the most memorable trips have been road trips



the original idea that Jen2 had was for all with connecting flights to meet in Atlanta and fly out together


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!!

Hope its a wonderful day for you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Woohoo!!  As long as we're in our pretend fantasy land, why don't we all fly instead??!!    Of course, some of the most memorable trips have been road trips
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh road trips ..... some of life's best memories !!!
> 
> Sha is coming in just to hang with us at Jellyrolls.. then Jen2 will arrive on the 19th.  Right Jen2?
> 
> If all that is good in the world is willing ..... I WILL BE THERE !!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like another great excuse to have drinks again
> 
> 
> YES!!!!





rebecca06261 said:


> What if you changed the name to "intelligence-gathering mission?" This way, you're not limiting yourself to just "facts."
> 
> Just so you guys know- if you don't hear from me for a few days, I haven't died, I haven't run away permanently, and I haven't kidnapped Timmy and moved to the castle. Instead I will be visiting my mom in Huntsville, Alabama.  This translate into a 4 hour drive and time with other family that I really don't care for. She couldn't possibly have moved 4 hours south of Atlanta!  Nope, she chose 4 hours north-west of Atlanta. She's mad because I haven't visited in a while and won't be able to do so again until sometime in September.  I think I have more reason to be mad. Who wouldn't wanna move closer to the mouse???



I hope everything goes well ... drive safe.  We need you to help us get out of Atlanta when we go to DL !!  But seriously, I hope it goes well for you !!!



Sha said:


> Yes, I will be there on the 13th and going to JRs with you and the others. The other things was for when Jen2 shows up on the 19th. We will need to see where you are staying then Timmy as you may want to be more central with the room with a kitchen instead of being at SSR (maybe BWV or BCV)
> 
> hehehehe  I am good to just go with the flow !!  Point me in the direction of all the facts and I will go finding !!!
> 
> 
> 
> the original idea that Jen2 had was for all with connecting flights to meet in Atlanta and fly out together


----------



## Sha

gower525 said:


> Hey, I am a jen also!  Can I be Jen3?  - and my birthday is on Saturday.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN3!!!!!

      ​


----------



## Care

Happy birthday, Jen3! May you have a magical year ahead!


----------



## Sha

Hey Jen3 LOOK at this link!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1897678


----------



## ttester9612

JEN3....I pray it will be a wonderful day for you.


----------



## sand2270

help...what are the dates for this?  

I am seriously thinking of trying to make it out for this...so add to any list as a strong maybe!


----------



## Sha

22-26th... its on the dates I gave for my trip


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> 22-26th... its on the dates I gave for my trip




ok great, I am sure as I get the list updated I will get clarity.


----------



## Jenroc

I just got a Neverland email from our fairy friend, Tinkerbell, and she is a little ticked that we don't have a lot of names sent in for our trip.  Here is what has been submitted so far .... (they are in alphabetical order)

Disboards Singles Disneyfest October 2009

Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009

Dispeeps Magical Carpet Ride to Adventure

Girls Gone Wild - Disney Style

Singles Spooky Meet October 2009

Spooky Singles Meet October 2009

Spuds Meet Buds - Halloween 2009  
     ( Mr & Mrs Potato Head in costumes are the mascots)

Let me know if you have any other ideas or if you have a preference for the ones already submitted.  The sooner we chose a name, the sooner Tinkerbell can start spreading her pixie dust ixiedust:.  And don't forget to PM me your address, birthdate, etc.  She needs that, too !

Have a great weekend !!!!!


----------



## Care

Jenroc said:


> Here is what has been submitted so far .... (they are in alphabetical order)
> 
> Disboards Singles Disneyfest October 2009
> 
> Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009
> 
> Dispeeps Magical Carpet Ride to Adventure
> 
> Girls Gone Wild - Disney Style
> 
> Singles Spooky Meet October 2009
> 
> Spooky Singles Meet October 2009
> 
> Spuds Meet Buds - Halloween 2009
> ( Mr & Mrs Potato Head in costumes are the mascots)



I kinda like the sounds of "Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009". As for the "Girls Gone Wild - Disney Style", I have a feeling that the guys in our group might be a bit worried about that one.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Evening everyone.  Hope everyone had a good Saturday.  I have to agree with the Disboards Singles Disneyfest October 2009 as for the trip name.

It is storming here.....hoping the lights don't go out.  I think I am going tohave some wine and read a book. Once the kids come home there will be no chance of reading.

Hi Care.  I just looked at all of your pictures they are really good.

Is there room for me on this fantasy trip????  I'm pretty sure I can off of work for this one.


----------



## gower525

AHH! Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I can't believe that I am 34. That seems so old. Especially now that I am basically starting my life over. (post divorce) I am actually happier than I have been in a long time, however. The future is unknown and the possibilities are endless! Being single is starting to be fun - I have dates with 2 different men this week!

I want to go on the fantasy trip too.  Just come by Nashville and pick me up.  

My kids are finally home from 2 weeks at their dad's.  It was really odd for them to be gone, but all is well now.  In fact, I am taking them camping tomorrow.  I love to camp, but haven't attempted it since not so dxh ran off, but I have decided to finally go for it.  Our s'mores may be cold if I can't get a fire started, but we will have fun anyway.  Wish me luck.

Jen3


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Glad your little ones are back with you and I hope you have great weather for the camping.   I couldn't handle my kiddos being gone for 2 weeks.  Yikes! 


This trip next year could end up being the most supercalifragilisticexpialidocious trip of all time!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

KyDerbyMan said:


> I could follow along on my scooter (or I might even have a motorcycle, too, by then).  Either way, room for two on it...   ha ha ha!



Be a long ride on A Bike/Scooter need lots of rest stops But with the right passenger it could be fun!
What're you looking at for a Bike? I have a Harley Electra Glide and A Honda VTX 1800. Recently sold the Suzuki Boulivard 800.


----------



## Sha

gower525 said:


> AHH! Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I can't believe that I am 34. That seems so old. Especially now that I am basically starting my life over. (post divorce) I am actually happier than I have been in a long time, however. The future is unknown and the possibilities are endless! Being single is starting to be fun - I have dates with 2 different men this week!
> 
> I want to go on the fantasy trip too. Just come by Nashville and pick me up.
> 
> My kids are finally home from 2 weeks at their dad's. It was really odd for them to be gone, but all is well now. In fact, I am taking them camping tomorrow. I love to camp, but haven't attempted it since not so dxh ran off, but I have decided to finally go for it. Our s'mores may be cold if I can't get a fire started, but we will have fun anyway. Wish me luck.
> 
> Jen3


 
Hope you have a great time camping and glad you had a wonderday yesterday! You are right the possibilities are endless  enjoy your dates


----------



## Jenroc

gower525 said:


> AHH! Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I can't believe that I am 34. That seems so old. Especially now that I am basically starting my life over. (post divorce) I am actually happier than I have been in a long time, however. The future is unknown and the possibilities are endless! Being single is starting to be fun - I have dates with 2 different men this week!
> 
> I want to go on the fantasy trip too.  Just come by Nashville and pick me up.
> 
> My kids are finally home from 2 weeks at their dad's.  It was really odd for them to be gone, but all is well now.  In fact, I am taking them camping tomorrow.  I love to camp, but haven't attempted it since not so dxh ran off, but I have decided to finally go for it.  Our s'mores may be cold if I can't get a fire started, but we will have fun anyway.  Wish me luck.
> 
> Jen3



I know how lost you must have been.  Luckily my not-dxh has not been the picture at all since August 17, 2005.  But that is another story that is far from fairy tale and no happy ending, sad to say.  But on a happier note -- have a fantastic camping trip witht the little ones and give us an update when you get back !!!!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!!!! hope that everyone has a great day  

am watching the Tour de France and working on some pics here and there while doing some other projects


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Disboards Singles Disneyfest October 2009
> 
> Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009
> 
> Dispeeps Magical Carpet Ride to Adventure
> 
> Girls Gone Wild - Disney Style
> 
> Singles Spooky Meet October 2009
> 
> Spooky Singles Meet October 2009
> 
> Spuds Meet Buds - Halloween 2009
> ( Mr & Mrs Potato Head in costumes are the mascots)


 
there are a couple there that I like. Jen is there a cut off date for submissions for ideas?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

NH_Bubba said:


> Be a long ride on A Bike/Scooter need lots of rest stops But with the right passenger it could be fun!
> What're you looking at for a Bike? I have a Harley Electra Glide and A Honda VTX 1800. Recently sold the Suzuki Boulivard 800.



Oh, if/when I go the motorcycle route, it will be a vintage British bike...like a Triumph or something.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> there are a couple there that I like. Jen is there a cut off date for submissions for ideas?



I think another week should do it.  So lets say the cut off for submissions will be Sunday August 3, 2008 at 11:59:59 p.m.


----------



## ANTSS2001

am sneaking again in the broom closet where I found this working pc   work has been crazy... Dr. Count has been working  and every body is leaking   Red Cross is soooo sick of me...  but guess what??!!  I found a "dude" who DIS at Red Cross that is why I had to log on...  Well.. I was on hold and as one of my coworkers was going for lunch.. I yelled TTFN!!!  not knowing that he was already on the other line... he said... "Oh I am a big Tigger fun and as old as I am I still ran after him the last time I was at the Disney"  so of course... patient on the table.. but more important matters needed to be dealt with  we started exchanging fyi's about the World.. he then said "you know you better check this site I go to.  Alot of great information... the disboards"  As I was about to interrupt... his bell ding.. and so I just had to give him my order and he had to go... bummer... I did not even get to tell him.. "Hey man!!!  I Dis too"   

Ok.. gotta run


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Well.. I was on hold and as one of my coworkers was going for lunch.. I yelled TTFN!!! not knowing that he was already on the other line... he said... "Oh I am a big Tigger fun and as old as I am I still ran after him the last time I was at the Disney" so of course... patient on the table.. but more important matters needed to be dealt with  we started exchanging fyi's about the World.. he then said "you know you better check this site I go to. Alot of great information... the disboards" As I was about to interrupt... his bell ding.. and so I just had to give him my order and he had to go... bummer... I did not even get to tell him.. "Hey man!!! I Dis too"
> 
> Ok.. gotta run


 
So who is your new Dis friend?


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> am sneaking again in the broom closet where I found this working pc   work has been crazy... Dr. Count has been working the O.R. and every body is leaking   Red Cross is soooo sick of me...  but guess what??!!  I found a "dude" who DIS at Red Cross that is why I had to log on...  Well.. I was on hold and as one of my coworkers was going for lunch.. I yelled TTFN!!!  not knowing that he was already on the other line... he said... "Oh I am a big Tigger fun and as old as I am I still ran after him the last time I was at the Disney"  so of course... patient on the table.. but more important matters needed to be dealt with  we started exchanging fyi's about the World.. he then said "you know you better check this site I go to.  Alot of great information... the disboards"  As I was about to interrupt... his bell ding.. and so I just had to give him my order and he had to go... bummer... I did not even get to tell him.. "Hey man!!!  I Dis too"
> 
> Ok.. gotta run



Oh it would be so cool, if he reads your post...maybe you already know him from the Boards...


----------



## Sha

Timmy- do you  have 2 phones????


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> am sneaking again in the broom closet where I found this working pc   work has been crazy... Dr. Count has been working  and every body is leaking   Red Cross is soooo sick of me...  but guess what??!!  I found a "dude" who DIS at Red Cross that is why I had to log on...  Well.. I was on hold and as one of my coworkers was going for lunch.. I yelled TTFN!!!  not knowing that he was already on the other line... he said... "Oh I am a big Tigger fun and as old as I am I still ran after him the last time I was at the Disney"  so of course... patient on the table.. but more important matters needed to be dealt with  we started exchanging fyi's about the World.. he then said "you know you better check this site I go to.  Alot of great information... the disboards"  As I was about to interrupt... his bell ding.. and so I just had to give him my order and he had to go... bummer... I did not even get to tell him.. "Hey man!!!  I Dis too"
> 
> Ok.. gotta run



 You go girl ..... hunt him down !!!!!   lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> So who is your new Dis friend?



I did not get his dis name... but he is kevin!!



ttester9612 said:


> Oh it would be so cool, if he reads your post...maybe you already know him from the Boards...



Yikes... scary!!!!!!!   



Sha said:


> Timmy- do you  have 2 phones????



one is work and 2nd is personal 



Jenroc said:


> You go girl ..... hunt him down !!!!!   lol



hahaha  can't.. can't hang out with the co-worker, workl related peeps... not good in the biz!!!


BTW iit is 12:40AM and I am finally home.. I survive the weekend !!!!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> one is work and 2nd is personal


 
yes... confused me with the random text from the work phone LOL  but that  has been fixed 



ANTSS2001 said:


> hahaha can't.. can't hang out with the co-worker, workl related peeps... not good in the biz!!!


 
is it hanging out when you are only talking Dis on the boards?



ANTSS2001 said:


> BTW iit is 12:40AM and I am finally home.. I survive the weekend !!!!!!


 
Knew you could do it!

Good morning everyone! Here is to having a great day today!


----------



## Jenroc

Where did my weekend go ??

 ?? GOOD ?? Monday morning to all !!  Boy ..... do I need my morning coffee !!!  It is the start of a new work week and I start my new P/T job tonight after a 9 1/2 hrs daycare day with 5 kids plus my own 2.  I have to be crazy !!!!!    I hope everyone has a great week !!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

So I'm gone for all of two days and I miss so much!  Let's start from the beginning, shall we??

1.  I made it back safely and ended up having a good time with my mom.  We ate a lot of ice cream - our new vice since we quit smoking   I'm now available to show All of you '09 Disneylanders the Hartsfield tour of Atlanta. As much as I hate Atlanta, I do love our airport.

2.  Happy belated 34th birthday, Jen3!  

3.  Timmy confused me with the 2nd phone too...but then again, I'm easily confused.  I'm glad I wasn't the only one this time around.

4.  I think Timmy came up with _Dispeeps Magical Carpet Ride to Adventure_

5.  I missed the disboards while I was away  

6.  Only 25 days until I'm back in Orlando for a weekend trip and only 47 days until Disney!!


----------



## gower525

Hi everyone!  The kids and I are back from our camping trip and guess what??  You don't need a man to go camping!  We did just fine on our own.  The fire was pretty pitiful - but who cares?  

Anyway, I have met a few men through e-harmony - and 2 of them have disney trips planned in the next few weeks.  How weird is that?? - Must be a good sign.

I have been racking my brain to come up with a good title/theme for our trip - but no luck yet.  I am still thinking.

Jen3


----------



## Sha

We missed you to Reb!!! glad you had fun with mom!


----------



## ShannonRT

On the subject of eHarmony...

I joined a little over a month ago.  They sent me an offer I couldn't pass up.  It's a 3-month deal and they have not sent me the first match!  I did e-mail them last week about it and told them I thought it was a waste of money.  When they responded he said I should fill out my questionnaire again since it had been since 2005.  So I did and still nothing!  

Funny...ex-DH met his now-wife on eHarmony, but according to DD they fight all the time!


----------



## sand2270

ShannonRT said:


> On the subject of eHarmony...
> 
> I joined a little over a month ago.  They sent me an offer I couldn't pass up.  It's a 3-month deal and they have not sent me the first match!  I did e-mail them last week about it and told them I thought it was a waste of money.  When they responded he said I should fill out my questionnaire again since it had been since 2005.  So I did and still nothing!
> 
> Funny...ex-DH met his now-wife on eHarmony, but according to DD they fight all the time!



oh do I have eharmony stories!!  Ask Joe, I filled him in on a few the other night.  My eharmony dating life kept my friends entertained for months.  Disaster after disaster.

But I also know at least 2 couples who met that way and are now married. Works for some people.


----------



## sand2270

Let's just say after getting matched with 3 coworkers and having one date ask me if I was a communist...I decided it was time to quit.


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Greetings!

I am Tinkerbell. I know there has been some questions about who I am. I really am hoping to keep that as a low profile kind of thing. I do exist. I know Jennifer and am getting to know Sha. I tried to pm you Jennifer after I set this up but I need to build posts. I am reading them though and appreciate the information you are sending me for the database. The sooner the better for information as this may be a lot of work.

Sha, thank you for the information that you have used in other trips. I may make my own version of them. Maybe I can get there to meet you at the world with Jennifer. It is not an easy thing for me to do, as you have been told.

For those who have sent in information for the database, I have some ecards set up to go to you all for birthdays. I hope that is alright? Gower525 I sent you one already (belated Happy Birthday from me). I will not be sharing the information to anyone else. My email address is based in yahoo, so if you see one that is from Tinkerbell, that is from yours truely. I will use Hallmark. 

Thank you again everyone! Stay safe and watch out for Capt. Hook!


----------



## Sha

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Sha, thank you for the information that you have used in other trips. I may make my own version of them. Maybe I can get there to meet you at the world with Jennifer.


 
Hi Tinkerbell!!! glad you got it all set up. You are welcome for the info!!! That would be great if you could meet us! Some others will be there too.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> oh do I have eharmony stories!! Ask Joe, I filled him in on a few the other night. My eharmony dating life kept my friends entertained for months. Disaster after disaster.
> 
> But I also know at least 2 couples who met that way and are now married. Works for some people.


 
I have a Disfriend who met his DGF on Eharmony... was on the last day he was a member too. He went ahead and quit it after they got info swapped.


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi Tinkerbell! Wow! She really does exist!  

 

I think I'm the only one here who has never done the whole online dating thing.  Well, I can't say "never." I did when I was in college for a while, and I did have my profile on a couple of sites... but I always chickened out before actually meeting someone.  Times have certainly changed but I'm still nervous about the whole thing. Once I move to Florida, I think I'll consider doing something like that though


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell! Wow! She really does exist!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who has never done the whole online dating thing.  Well, I can't say "never." I did when I was in college for a while, and I did have my profile on a couple of sites... but I always chickened out before actually meeting someone.  Times have certainly changed but I'm still nervous about the whole thing. Once I move to Florida, I think I'll consider doing something like that though



Rebecca you're not the only one that's never done the on-line dating.  When I was younger we didn't even have computers. Had to do the dating thing the old fashion way.  Where a man asked the woman out.  Times have sure changed.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I think I'm the only one here who has never done the whole online dating thing. Well, I can't say "never." I did when I was in college for a while, and I did have my profile on a couple of sites... but I always chickened out before actually meeting someone. Times have certainly changed but I'm still nervous about the whole thing. Once I move to Florida, I think I'll consider doing something like that though


 
I havent either... and doubt that you would have trouble anyways sweetie! so when are you moving??


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> Rebecca you're not the only one that's never done the on-line dating.  When I was younger we didn't even have computers. Had to do the dating thing the old fashion way.  Where a man asked the woman out.  Times have sure changed.





Sha said:


> I havent either... and doubt that you would have trouble anyways sweetie! so when are you moving??



You guys are awesome!  

I haven't heard anymore from my current company about a transfer so I'm still applying to jobs down there. A majority of the jobs are in Tampa and Orlando - and even more so in Orlando in recent weeks.  As soon as I have a good offer, I'm gone lol.  I literally told my boss "Here is my notice, I am seeking employment in Florida. As soon as I'm offered a position that I want to accept, I will be resigning immediately." He didn't like this too much which is why he offered me the transfer to Florida to begin with. The only problem is that I haven't heard anymore about it and I don't like my job enough to inquire further. 

I do know that if I do get to move to Orlando, all of my diser friends will be welcome to visit anytime!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell! Wow! She really does exist!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who has never done the whole online dating thing.  Well, I can't say "never." I did when I was in college for a while, and I did have my profile on a couple of sites... but I always chickened out before actually meeting someone.  Times have certainly changed but I'm still nervous about the whole thing. Once I move to Florida, I think I'll consider doing something like that though



I can honestly say I have never tried the online dating thing -- kind of scary. I think I watch the news too much !!!

Hi Tink !!!!!    Glad you finally made it to the site !!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> You guys are awesome!
> 
> I haven't heard anymore from my current company about a transfer so I'm still applying to jobs down there. A majority of the jobs are in Tampa and Orlando - and even more so in Orlando in recent weeks.  As soon as I have a good offer, I'm gone lol.  I literally told my boss "Here is my notice, I am seeking employment in Florida. As soon as I'm offered a position that I want to accept, I will be resigning immediately." He didn't like this too much which is why he offered me the transfer to Florida to begin with. The only problem is that I haven't heard anymore about it and I don't like my job enough to inquire further.
> 
> I do know that if I do get to move to Orlando, all of my diser friends will be welcome to visit anytime!


Just try and live in Seminole County (or at least north of the Disney area) if you can.


----------



## rebecca06261

How come???


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> How come???



Areas south are apparently a bit more crime-ridden from what I've read/heard.

Just be sure you research areas well before you move!


----------



## rebecca06261

Good idea! I have a couple of friends who have lived in Orlando, I'm hoping they'll give me the 411.  I really want to go... so badly I can taste it. I'm going down again in a couple of weeks and cannot wait just to be back in Orlando, even if I don't get to see the mouse!


----------



## Care

Hi Tinkerbell!

Happy Monday night, everyone! I hope you had a great day at work. It was tough getting through my first day back in the office after 3 weeks of intensive French classes. And now, it's pretty much time for bed.

As for eHarmony, I didn't find the site to be valuable for me. However, one of my colleagues met her BF of one year on the site, and while they are well-matched, neither would have likely given the other a second glance had they randomly met otherwise. My matches were all terrible, but there was one guy who was so egotistical that I had the best laugh reading his profile. He tried to come across as some super-stud, which failed miserably. It was an interesting experience for me, but I'll stick with other options. The traditional dating route has never worked for me so far.  It's almost enough to give a girl a terrible complex.


----------



## rebecca06261

I know all about the terrible complexes. I had given up on dating about 5 years ago.  I actually got engaged with a man who I romanticized in my head to be a good match, but that ended very badly.  Since then, I've been out on a few dates, but nothing worth really mentioning.  Coincidently, they were all much younger men  (I have to admit, I did enjoy that aspect.)

Most would expect me to say that I've given up complete hope and that my pirate doesn't exist, therefor I'm giving up for good! But, I CANT! I'm forever hopeful...one day I'm hopeful that patience and my pickiness will be fruitfull in the end 

_**I have to confess that there are many times I am not hopeful but then God puts someone in my life to change my mind again._


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> I can honestly say I have never tried the online dating thing -- kind of scary. I think I watch the news too much !!!



How did I miss this???  I don't think it's scary, I just feel foolish doing it. I don't know why either. I know it's the norm, rather than the exception. I think it's great that others are so willing to put themselves out there like that. I'm just not one of them...  

I do have a confession (if you can call it that.) I have "met" a couple of men from the Dis. I haven't met either in person yet but I have a non-refundable plane ticket that securing a meet & greet with Dis-Gentleman #2.  
If I chicken out this time, I'll be out some money- I hate losing money so that isn't even an option.


----------



## gower525

Thanks Tink.  I did get my ecard.  It was very cute!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> Hi Tinkerbell!
> 
> Happy Monday night, everyone! I hope you had a great day at work. It was tough getting through my first day back in the office after 3 weeks of intensive French classes. And now, it's pretty much time for bed.
> 
> As for eHarmony, I didn't find the site to be valuable for me. However, one of my colleagues met her BF of one year on the site, and while they are well-matched, neither would have likely given the other a second glance had they randomly met otherwise. My matches were all terrible, but there was one guy who was so egotistical that I had the best laugh reading his profile. He tried to come across as some super-stud, which failed miserably. It was an interesting experience for me, but I'll stick with other options. The traditional dating route has never worked for me so far.  It's almost enough to give a girl a terrible complex.





rebecca06261 said:


> How did I miss this???  I don't think it's scary, I just feel foolish doing it. I don't know why either. I know it's the norm, rather than the exception. I think it's great that others are so willing to put themselves out there like that. I'm just not one of them...
> 
> I do have a confession (if you can call it that.) I have "met" a couple of men from the Dis. I haven't met either in person yet but I have a non-refundable plane ticket that securing a meet & greet with Dis-Gentleman #2.
> If I chicken out this time, I'll be out some money- I hate losing money so that isn't even an option.




my mom always have told/reminded me that when God created a man the enxt one was a woman who is his match.. so ladies.. dont feel silly or foolish ... there's always one for everyone!!!


----------



## Jenroc

_Greetings and Salutations !_
It is a beautiful Tuesday morning heading to be a hot, sticky diaster of a day.  I started my new P/T job last night and it looks like I will be working about 3 shifts a week for the next bit.  Hoping to get even more hours to help pay for my shopping in DTD in Sept (right, Sha ???   )
I am so glad Tink has made her presence known -- she has sooooooo many cool things planned and she is going to be a tremendous help to me !!!!  Can't wait to get started !!!
Have you picked your favourite trip name yet ??


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> my mom always have told/reminded me that when God created a man the enxt one was a woman who is his match.. so ladies.. dont feel silly or foolish ... there's always one for everyone!!!


 
That is a nice way to think of that  sounds like your mom is wise  


Good morning everyone!!! Another beautiful day out there today  even if is suppose to rain   Hope everyone is doing okay this morning!

yes... you need to get those things you want sent to your children.


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> my mom always have told/reminded me that when God created a man the enxt one was a woman who is his match.. so ladies.. dont feel silly or foolish ... there's always one for everyone!!!



I hope you're mom is right...  



Jenroc said:


> _Greetings and Salutations !_
> It is a beautiful Tuesday morning heading to be a hot, sticky diaster of a day.  I started my new P/T job last night and it looks like I will be working about 3 shifts a week for the next bit.  Hoping to get even more hours to help pay for my shopping in DTD in Sept (right, Sha ???   )
> I am so glad Tink has made her presence known -- she has sooooooo many cool things planned and she is going to be a tremendous help to me !!!!  Can't wait to get started !!!
> Have you picked your favourite trip name yet ??



So this is how you pay for all of your Disney-ing  

Don't work too hard! 



Sha said:


> That is a nice way to think of that  sounds like your mom is wise
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!!! Another beautiful day out there today  even if is suppose to rain   Hope everyone is doing okay this morning!
> 
> yes... you need to get those things you want sent to your children.



 I picked some flowers for you, Sha


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I picked some flowers for you, Sha


 

awww Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

a quick break from sleeping...



Jenroc said:


> _Greetings and Salutations !_
> It is a beautiful Tuesday morning heading to be a hot, sticky diaster of a day.  I started my new P/T job last night and it looks like I will be working about 3 shifts a week for the next bit.  Hoping to get even more hours to help pay for my shopping in DTD in Sept (right, Sha ???   )
> I am so glad Tink has made her presence known -- she has sooooooo many cool things planned and she is going to be a tremendous help to me !!!!  Can't wait to get started !!!
> Have you picked your favourite trip name yet ??



jen2 ... ok now I am confused.. I think i got everyones dis-nick- name straight.. who is Tink ???  



Sha said:


> That is a nice way to think of that  sounds like your mom is wise



Yes she is...



rebecca06261 said:


> I hope you're mom is right...
> 
> 
> 
> So this is how you pay for all of your Disney-ing
> 
> Don't work too hard!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked some flowers for you, Sha



and yes she is right !!!  just dont use me as an example.. I am the exemption to the rule...   

Honestly I think I must have found Mr. Right twice.. but then... some screws got loose in me head... shiver me timbers...  ack..ack..ack.. ack..

BTW Counter Boy made an appearce last Sunday... and nope nothing is going on...   he came in at the wrong time at the wrong window... I was fliipin like a craze chicken   but then later on saw him at the parking lot... and he seems OK..  so I guess we're still friends...  hmm : 9 year gap...

and nope.. no news from ReDCrossDisser... he must be off... or maybe in hiding   

Sha was not sure if this was the thread where you ask about hanging out.. hmmm.. this is how I see it...

DIS Board + Chat... meet great peeps for the love of peeps...

Dis Meet ...  meet the great peeps in real life... hopefully to find freidns for life.. ( I did I have a couple who have been friends with since 2005 and making new ones... )

Dis Single meet... still meeting great peeps you met online...

Dis Groups/Single Meet Hang out ... a Blast...

go home.... dis some more... then if you get lucky... that you find good chemsitry with... he/she might ask you to Dis Meet... one on one... 

Dismeet single one on one... a good day to ride all the rides... and if by the time you go home there is really chemistry.. you must have found your Disney Pal !!!

I know.. I know.. to long to boooooooooooot...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

timmy has the energy today!

Can we bottle that up and use that for the road trip?!   lol!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> Honestly I think I must have found Mr. Right twice.. but then... some screws got loose in me head... shiver me timbers...  ack..ack..ack.. ack..



I manage to screw up every time I meet Mr. Right too.  I just figure that I'll always screw up and it'll take someone extremely patient to put me in my place 



ANTSS2001 said:


> BTW Counter Boy made an appearce last Sunday... and nope nothing is going on...   he came in at the wrong time at the wrong window... I was fliipin like a craze chicken   but then later on saw him at the parking lot... and he seems OK..  so I guess we're still friends...  hmm : 9 year gap...
> 
> and nope.. no news from ReDCrossDisser... he must be off... or maybe in hiding



Have you ever met someone and just *knew* that the person was going to play an intimate part of your life??  You may not know when, how, why, etc, but you just have that feeling.  I tend to smell these things a mile away  and they both smell funny  



ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha was not sure if this was the thread where you ask about hanging out.. hmmm.. this is how I see it...
> 
> DIS Board + Chat... meet great peeps for the love of peeps...
> 
> Dis Meet ...  meet the great peeps in real life... hopefully to find freidns for life.. ( I did I have a couple who have been friends with since 2005 and making new ones... )
> 
> Dis Single meet... still meeting great peeps you met online...
> 
> Dis Groups/Single Meet Hang out ... a Blast...
> 
> go home.... dis some more... then if you get lucky... that you find good chemsitry with... he/she might ask you to Dis Meet... one on one...
> 
> Dismeet single one on one... a good day to ride all the rides... and if by the time you go home there is really chemistry.. you must have found your Disney Pal !!!
> 
> I know.. I know.. to long to boooooooooooot...



That made no sense whatsoever  Go back to sleep, Timmy!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> Hi Tinkerbell!
> 
> 
> 
> As for eHarmony, I didn't find the site to be valuable for me. However, one of my colleagues met her BF of one year on the site, and while they are well-matched, neither would have likely given the other a second glance had they randomly met otherwise. My matches were all terrible, but there was one guy who was so egotistical that I had the best laugh reading his profile. He tried to come across as some super-stud, which failed miserably. It was an interesting experience for me, but I'll stick with other options. The traditional dating route has never worked for me so far.  It's almost enough to give a girl a terrible complex.


 went back and saw this...  

care.. with e harmony.. do you put your home state or do you put 32830  Orlando...




KyDerbyMan said:


> timmy has the energy today!
> 
> Can we bottle that up and use that for the road trip?!   lol!



did you see what reb just post.. and she said I am not making any sense...   Hmmm well excuse me   this is a woman who is fueled with a couple fo winks and a pot of kumodo dragon coffee of course my brain wires are all twisted and stuff.. but I tell you this.. "hands on waist... toppin' foot" you dont want me in any other way!!!



rebecca06261 said:


> I manage to screw up every time I meet Mr. Right too.  I just figure that I'll always screw up and it'll take someone extremely patient to put me in my place
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever met someone and just *knew* that the person was going to play an intimate part of your life??  You may not know when, how, why, etc, but you just have that feeling.  I tend to smell these things a mile away  and they both smell funny



Ok.. well you are my friends now.. right.. so I will tell you my handicap....   But I am done using the lame excuse.. oh yeah it is me...  

always excuse I get ... reason why I became an ex (meaning got traded for the young convertable.. is it my fault if I am more of a off road terrain hahahah) are.....

"timmy .. you dont get jealous enough... I dont feel my worth..."  

"timmy you gave me room to cheat... I asked you to if I can go to the party and you let me go"  


and the best one... "You trust to much" !!!!!

Ok my logic is... 

why do I need to get jealous.. 

a woman can flirt with you all day all night.. if you know you are committed... you should not be carried away with this flirtations.. and if we are in a committed relationship... we should be able to trust each other... 

I can go to hang out with my friends and sure to go home not taking anybody with me and I expect you to do the same.. again... Trust is the key word...  Am  wrong or am I wrong...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ok... time for another nap... see you all in the morning... that is if I dont get call in at 10AM at the other job   I just got a text message... my super is out on medical leave as off today.. so the pions are making all decisions.. and you know how it is... when you get the go ahead for extra help  

sweet dreams


----------



## pdchris

ANTSS2001 said:


> went back and saw this...
> 
> this is a woman who is fueled with a couple fo winks and a pot of kumodo dragon coffee



Kumodo as in SB's brand?  I noticed when I stopped at an SB that they have Gazebo in stock again.  That is far and away my favorite brand.
I stopped in at my local SB (due to be one of the victim's of the Starbucks list of stores closing  ) and they opened up a 5# bag and and sold me a pound.  Now that I've had a few cups, I think maybe I should've just bought the whole 5 pounds!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> timmy has the energy today!
> 
> Can we bottle that up and use that for the road trip?! lol!


 
No kidding! we may need that!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Have you ever met someone and just *knew* that the person was going to play an intimate part of your life??  You may not know when, how, why, etc, but you just have that feeling.  I tend to smell these things a mile away  and they both smell funny



I managed to find someone that I never ended up meeting that I felt that way about.  You'd think it would have been easier to get over that type but....

A couple of things  I did find rather interesting (amusing even?) about online dating sites:  1. Most women are nurses/teachers.  2. Too many profiles with Glamour Shots photos.  I want to see the real person, not some goofy pose with a ton of makeup on and a fuzzy focus photo.


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> I managed to find someone that I never ended up meeting that I felt that way about.  You'd think it would have been easier to get over that type but....
> 
> A couple of things  I did find rather interesting (amusing even?) about online dating sites:  1. Most women are nurses/teachers.  2. Too many profiles with Glamour Shots photos.  I want to see the real person, not some goofy pose with a ton of makeup on and a fuzzy focus photo.




i just wanted them to stop matching me with coworkers LOL!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> did you see what reb just post.. and she said I am not making any sense...   Hmmm well excuse me   this is a woman who is fueled with a couple fo winks and a pot of kumodo dragon coffee of course my brain wires are all twisted and stuff.. but I tell you this.. "hands on waist... toppin' foot" you dont want me in any other way!!!



Wouldn't even THINK of suggesting anything other than the natural timmy!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> i just wanted them to stop matching me with coworkers LOL!



Where's the spit-take smiley???


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Where's the spit-take smiley???



no kidding...I finally sent them an email and said "could you add an employer filter because it's getting embarrassing being matched with people I work with"


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> did you see what reb just post.. and she said I am not making any sense...   Hmmm well excuse me   this is a woman who is fueled with a couple fo winks and a pot of kumodo dragon coffee of course my brain wires are all twisted and stuff.. but I tell you this.. "hands on waist... toppin' foot" you dont want me in any other way!!!



 I love Timmy 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok... time for another nap... see you all in the morning... that is if I dont get call in at 10AM at the other job   I just got a text message... my super is out on medical leave as off today.. so the pions are making all decisions.. and you know how it is... when you get the go ahead for extra help
> 
> sweet dreams



Oh thank goodness, she's finally getting some more sleep!  



KyDerbyMan said:


> I managed to find someone that I never ended up meeting that I felt that way about.  You'd think it would have been easier to get over that type but....



I know exactly what you mean. Been there, done that... they do tend to be the ones that are harder to get over. I think it's because we fall in love with who we think they are.  



sand2270 said:


> i just wanted them to stop matching me with coworkers LOL!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Been there, done that... they do tend to be the ones that are harder to get over. I think it's because we fall in love with who we think they are.



Weird, ain't it?  


But onward ho!!

_*We keep moving forward, opening new doors, and doing new things, because we're curious and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths. *_


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I managed to find someone that I never ended up meeting that I felt that way about. You'd think it would have been easier to get over that type but....
> 
> A couple of things I did find rather interesting (amusing even?) about online dating sites: 1. Most women are nurses/teachers. 2. Too many profiles with Glamour Shots photos. I want to see the real person, not some goofy pose with a ton of makeup on and a fuzzy focus photo.


 
I havent done one yet... and now Im not. (is a nurse)


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Oh but now you have to!!!

lol!!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh but now you have to!!!
> 
> lol!!


 

I dont have any glamour shots.. i still dont qualify then


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> care.. with e harmony.. do you put your home state or do you put 32830  Orlando...
> 
> why do I need to get jealous..
> 
> a woman can flirt with you all day all night.. if you know you are committed... you should not be carried away with this flirtations.. and if we are in a committed relationship... we should be able to trust each other...
> 
> I can go to hang out with my friends and sure to go home not taking anybody with me and I expect you to do the same.. again... Trust is the key word...  Am  wrong or am I wrong...



Timmy, I've been putting my home postal code. Maybe that's been the problem, and I should have been putting in Orlando's zip code all along... And you're absolutely right, trust is always the key. We should all be able to trust our partners (and in turn, be trusted by them) to know and do what's right. After all, I have lots of guy friends, and I'd hate to think that someone would be jealous of the time I spend with them -- or worse, think terrible things of me for having such awesome men in my life. 



sand2270 said:


> i just wanted them to stop matching me with coworkers LOL!



Not a chance of that happening at my office. We're 80% female, and of the men, they are either married/engaged or batting for the other team  



KyDerbyMan said:


> _*We keep moving forward, opening new doors, and doing new things, because we're curious and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths. *_



Hmm... I really like that statement, KY. It could also help explain why I keep getting myself into trouble -- because my innate curiosity leads me down paths so far untraveled. 



Sha said:


> I dont have any glamour shots.. i still dont qualify then



Aw, Sha. I think you'd get lots of responses if you posted that sexy profile pic from MySpace


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha- You _do_ have that one pic that I made that suggestion about...


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Aw, Sha. I think you'd get lots of responses if you posted that sexy profile pic from MySpace


 
    my hidden mickey shot?!  



rebecca06261 said:


> Sha- You _do_ have that one pic that I made that suggestion about...


 
I guess I need to see if I can do that one *as *you suggested it


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> my hidden mickey shot?!



Yep. That would be the one. Might get the boys wondering what other hidden mickeys you might have


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Yep. That would be the one. Might get the boys wondering what other hidden mickeys you might have


 

shhhh! nobody else knows about those!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> shhhh! nobody else knows about those!



  I'm scared to find out how Care knows about those!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm scared to find out how Care knows about those!


----------



## rebecca06261

Don't act all innocent Sha...


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Don't act all innocent Sha...


 
 Im innocent on some things... not on others..
as I say, my halo is held up by my horns, just like _everyone_ elses


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Im innocent on some things... not on others..
> as I say, my halo is held up by my horns, just like _everyone_ elses



That is the best quote I've read in a very long while! Kudos, Sha!  
I might have to put that quote in my siggy ~ I'll give you credit of course


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> That is the best quote I've read in a very long while! Kudos, Sha!
> I might have to put that quote in my siggy ~ I'll give you credit of course


 
LOL okay... but you send the tag fairy to me if you get tagged for it  
I have been saying that one for yearssss


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> LOL okay... but you send the tag fairy to me if you get tagged for it
> I have been saying that one for yearssss



Deal!


----------



## ANTSS2001

pdchris said:


> Kumodo as in SB's brand?  I noticed when I stopped at an SB that they have Gazebo in stock again.  That is far and away my favorite brand.
> I stopped in at my local SB (due to be one of the victim's of the Starbucks list of stores closing  ) and they opened up a 5# bag and and sold me a pound.  Now that I've had a few cups, I think maybe I should've just bought the whole 5 pounds!



yup!!  But I graduated from the "Bold" except for the Komodo Dragon Blend... ever since my friend went to Iraq and introduced me to the Arabian Mocha Sanani which thank God is being sold here now here in the US market  plus Sumatra.. and italian Roast.. all EXTRA bold  



KyDerbyMan said:


> A couple of things  I did find rather interesting (amusing even?) about online dating sites:  1. Most women are nurses/teachers.  2. Too many profiles with Glamour Shots photos.  I want to see the real person, not some goofy pose with a ton of makeup on and a fuzzy focus photo.




hmm I need to get that glamour shot then....  but I am only pt nurse so I am good with "just" shots... Patron.. Cuervo...  



sand2270 said:


> i just wanted them to stop matching me with coworkers LOL!



I guess thats in any work place... your friends just care... well that's what mine did say when they took 4 years off my age and told counterboy I was 34  



KyDerbyMan said:


> Wouldn't even THINK of suggesting anything other than the natural timmy!!



Good!! as long as we are clear on that....  



rebecca06261 said:


> I love Timmy




Awwwwwwwww  I wonder if you would still love me  in the morning.. (after JR nite on the 13th  )


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmm I need to get that glamour shot then....  but I am only pt nurse so I am good with "just" shots... Patron.. Cuervo...


Around these here parts that'd be shots of Woodford!  



> Good!! as long as we are clear on that....


Crystal!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Around these here parts that'd be shots of Woodford!
> 
> 
> Crystal!



Good Morning KDM !!!!!!!!  gettin' ready for work ????  me???  Came from work    and yes I am having  as I DIS


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Well, get some sleep.  I'll be envious as I slave over a keyboard ALL day today.

*sigh*


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmm I need to get that glamour shot then.... but I am only pt nurse so I am good with "just" shots... Patron.. Cuervo...


 
LOL



ANTSS2001 said:


> Awwwwwwwww I wonder if you would still love me in the morning.. (after JR nite on the 13th  )


 
Hmmmm 

am sure we will just love you MORE Timmy


----------



## Sha

Good morning wonderful Disney Peeps!!!!

How you doing this morning???   

Here is to having a great day today!


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning everyone !!  It is such a dark and dismal morning here today.  This may be the 1st day my day care kids HAVE to be inside because of weather.  They have been outside every day so far this summer vacation !!!  NO DULLING THE MIND WITH VIDEO GAMES HERE IN MY CARE - although it would make life soooooooooooo much simpler !!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmm I need to get that glamour shot then....  but I am only pt nurse so I am good with "just" shots... Patron.. Cuervo...



You're my kind of girl  



ANTSS2001 said:


> Awwwwwwwww  I wonder if you would still love me  in the morning.. (after JR nite on the 13th  )



Of course I'll still love you... but "respecting" you may be an entirely different issue  



KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, get some sleep.  I'll be envious as I slave over a keyboard ALL day today.
> 
> *sigh*



I can't help but notice that you dis more than even *I* do... what do you do for a living that it affords you such luxuries?? I want _that_ job 



Sha said:


> Good morning wonderful Disney Peeps!!!!
> 
> How you doing this morning???
> 
> Here is to having a great day today!



Good morning Sha! Did you check out the new signature??  
I even linked your name for the tag fairies so that they'd know exactly where to find you  



Jenroc said:


> Good morning everyone !!  It is such a dark and dismal morning here today.  This may be the 1st day my day care kids HAVE to be inside because of weather.  They have been outside every day so far this summer vacation !!!  NO DULLING THE MIND WITH VIDEO GAMES HERE IN MY CARE - although it would make life soooooooooooo much simpler !!!!!!



So what kind of activities do you have planned for us, Jen?


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> I can't help but notice that you dis more than even *I* do... what do you do for a living that it affords you such luxuries?? I want _that_ job



I could tell you but, of course, you know, I'd have to kill you afterward.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my future travel friends. . .hope everyone is well this morning.


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> I could tell you but, of course, you know, I'd have to kill you afterward.



You just love to let the diswomen on this thread,think you're all mysterious, don't you  


Did I mention that I have security clearance???  It's not super-duper top level or anything... and it really don't help at the airport... or anywhere else for that matter... I guess what I'm trying to say is, you really wouldn't have to kill me- it could be our little secret!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> You just love to let the diswomen on this thread,think you're all mysterious, don't you
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I have security clearance???  It's not super-duper top level or anything... and it really don't help at the airport... or anywhere else for that matter... I guess what I'm trying to say is, you really wouldn't have to kill me- it could be our little secret!



We'll meet at rendezvous point Zebra.

The coyote howls at night.  I repeat, the coyote howls at night.


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> So what kind of activities do you have planned for us, Jen?



Weeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllll ..... the rain finally let up so 9they spent the morning indooors playing a bit of video, Go Fish, Crazy 8's and watching my favourite MK video) they are going to go out and dry off the outside furniture so they can sit and enjoy their lunch while it is still cool.  Then the boys are going to go and build a fort in the trees behind my house and the girls are going to be making jewelery.



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my future travel friends. . .hope everyone is well this morning.



Morning !



KyDerbyMan said:


> We'll meet at rendezvous point Zebra.
> 
> The coyote howls at night.  I repeat, the coyote howls at night.



Hey ..... I know some french !!  But what makes the coyote howl ????????


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> We'll meet at rendezvous point Zebra.
> 
> The coyote howls at night.  I repeat, the coyote howls at night.



10-4 



Jenroc said:


> Weeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllll ..... the rain finally let up so 9they spent the morning indooors playing a bit of video, Go Fish, Crazy 8's and watching my favourite MK video) they are going to go out and dry off the outside furniture so they can sit and enjoy their lunch while it is still cool.  Then the boys are going to go and build a fort in the trees behind my house and the girls are going to be making jewelery.



I remember building forts in the trees   My babysitter wasn't as good as you, I never got to make jewelry - she'd always kick us outside too.   It weren't for her, I wouldn't have broken my hand and nose playing with the boys... then again, I wouldn't have fond memories of playing with the boys in the forts either


----------



## ANTSS2001

hmmm  Miss me, hello wonderful  peeps?????  



KyDerbyMan said:


> Well, get some sleep.  I'll be envious as I slave over a keyboard ALL day today.
> 
> *sigh*



Indeed !!!  what a wonderful way to consume your work day.. slave away !!! 



Sha said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> am sure we will just love you MORE Timmy



oh Sha.. such kind words.... 


: "the potion is working... my plan is really working "







rebecca06261 said:


> You're my kind of girl
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll still love you... but "respecting" you may be an entirely different issue




respect?????????????  who needs that! 



KyDerbyMan said:


> I could tell you but, of course, you know, I'd have to kill you afterward.




Ok.. before any killing.. howling and whatever else you two plan to concuct... make sure it is after 2010 Ok.. I have plans.. grand plans with my Dis Gals...



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my future travel friends. . .hope everyone is well this morning.



howdyhoooooooooooo  



rebecca06261 said:


> You just love to let the diswomen on this thread,think you're all mysterious, don't you



mysterious ??? "tilting glasses.. looking at KDM" did you say Mysterious???  If you stop mentioning about your laundry and sighing about folding it.. I might believe you    but for now.. you are just KDM man... "looking into his eyes....  you will believe you are just KDM the laundry guy... and when you wake up... you will not remember any of this... I am gonna snap my fingers.. 1 to 3 and on 3 you'll wake up... and say... "Anything for you your majesty"... 1....2....3... snap.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> the girls are going to be making jewelery.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ..... I know some french !!  But what makes the coyote howl ????????




can i come and make jewelries tooooooooo...

Jen got your pm for Dec!!!  as soon as I got  my Dec. mapped out I will pm you!!!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> I remember building forts in the trees   My babysitter wasn't as good as you, I never got to make jewelry - she'd always kick us outside too.   It weren't for her, I wouldn't have broken my hand and nose playing with the boys... then again, I wouldn't have fond memories of playing with the boys in the forts either



       They do have to learn to play nice with each other, don't they ????



ANTSS2001 said:


> can i come and make jewelries tooooooooo...
> 
> Jen got your pm for Dec!!!  as soon as I got  my Dec. mapped out I will pm you!!!



Great ......  looking forward to crossing paths !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

so what do you do again KDM ? 













































hmmm you think he'll notice... maybe he'll just answer without even thinking...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Jenroc said:


> Hey ..... I know some french !!  But what makes the coyote howl ????????



Why, the full moon of course!


(or maybe a cactus needle he just stepped on....)


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> so what do you do again KDM ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm you think he'll notice... maybe he'll just answer without even thinking...



I.... work!


ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!


here's a hint, though:


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. before any killing.. howling and whatever else you two plan to concuct... make sure it is after 2010 Ok.. I have plans.. grand plans with my Dis Gals...
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious ??? "tilting glasses.. looking at KDM" did you say Mysterious???  If you stop mentioning about your laundry and sighing about folding it.. I might believe you    but for now.. you are just KDM man... "looking into his eyes....  you will believe you are just KDM the laundry guy... and when you wake up... you will not remember any of this... I am gonna snap my fingers.. 1 to 3 and on 3 you'll wake up... and say... "Anything for you your majesty"... 1....2....3... snap.....




"What is thy bidding, master?"


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> "What is thy bidding, master?"



 

Well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How tall are you again ????


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> "What is thy bidding, master?"





ANTSS2001 said:


> Well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How tall are you again ????



Hey you two, cut it out!!!  Where are the Mods when you need them  ??? This is supposed to be Disfriendly!! 

  

I love watching the two of you... so funny


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How tall are you again ????



Tall enough to ride the grown-up rides!!


----------



## gower525

Hi. Sorry to change the subject .... but ...

I noticed rebecca's myspace link in her siggy and now she is a friend on my myspace page.  If you have a page, please add me!  It always helps to add a face/myspace to a name.  --we are going to disney together afterall. 

Timmy, you are already on my page!  

http://www.myspace.com/jennifererinnorman

BTW, are we all just picking a place to stay, or are we going to try to stay in the same resort?  

-Oh and one of my e-harmony friends is going next week and staying at GF !!  He knows nothing about it - he said the travel agent said it was "nice".    He has no idea how the dining plan works and he has it.  I am calling him tonight to give him the 411.


----------



## sand2270

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey you two, cut it out!!!  Where are the Mods when you need them  ??? This is supposed to be Disfriendly!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching the two of you... so funny




that seems pretty friendly to me...I'm just sayin'


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey you two, cut it out!!!  Where are the Mods when you need them  ??? This is supposed to be Disfriendly!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching the two of you... so funny




reb !!!!!!!  ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! this is much better than a pool boy....    and hush woman!!! you might break the spell... 




KyDerbyMan said:


> Tall enough to ride the grown-up rides!!



you see... I am only 5'2....  and I am good at doing anything eye level.. or sometime even sitting or kneeling down  .... but here is where the problem lies... I tried using step stools to reach but that end up a major disaster.  

and by looking at you.... "eyeing KDM  from head to toe" you might be able to do it with no problem!!!  It involves.... rubbing... washing... and drying !!!!!!!!









I need the top of my car cleaned


----------



## ANTSS2001

gower525 said:


> Hi. Sorry to change the subject .... but ...
> 
> I noticed rebecca's myspace link in her siggy and now she is a friend on my myspace page.  If you have a page, please add me!  It always helps to add a face/myspace to a name.  --we are going to disney together afterall.
> 
> Timmy, you are already on my page!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/jennifererinnorman
> 
> BTW, are we all just picking a place to stay, or are we going to try to stay in the same resort?
> 
> -Oh and one of my e-harmony friends is going next week and staying at GF !!  He knows nothing about it - he said the travel agent said it was "nice".    He has no idea how the dining plan works and he has it.  I am calling him tonight to give him the 411.




Wait!!!!!!  Wait!!!!!!!!!!1  myspace... shoot ????!!  I forgot my password.. errr hmm whcih one is you..


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> that seems pretty friendly to me...I'm just sayin'



thank you saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.. as much as possible I try to stay GP


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> thank you saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.. as much as possible I try to stay GP



i'm here to help.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey you two, cut it out!!!  Where are the Mods when you need them  ??? This is supposed to be Disfriendly!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching the two of you... so funny



Wait...what??

This isn't being friendly?!?!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> i'm here to help.



yah think reb broke the spell... hmm ohhhh KDMan..........  where art thou


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> reb !!!!!!!  ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! this is much better than a pool boy....    and hush woman!!! you might break the spell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see... I am only 5'2....  and I am good at doing anything eye level.. or sometime even sitting or kneeling down  .... but here is where the problem lies... I tried using step stools to reach but that end up a major disaster.
> 
> and by looking at you.... "eyeing KDM  from head to toe" you might be able to do it with no problem!!!  It involves.... rubbing... washing... and drying !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the top of my car cleaned




Awww...what a cute ... car?  


I could reach the top of that and I might even wear my lime green tutu while doing it!! 

(depends on how well that spell works)


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> Awww...what a cute ... car?
> 
> 
> I could reach the top of that and I might even wear my lime green tutu while doing it!!




oh the visual I am getting...


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Wait...what??
> 
> This isn't being friendly?!?!



"looking at KDM... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





"what does it.. just like that ??? After all the things we  have been through... youn dont feel being friendly anymore ?? huh... huh .. huh...huh... !!!  And here I am hoping you were different!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Awww...what a cute ... car?
> 
> 
> I could reach the top of that and I might even wear my lime green tutu while doing it!!
> 
> (depends on how well that spell works)



 Ohhh wait.. wait.. delete..delete.. ignore.. ignore the previous message.. that was not for you.. that was for.. hmm  hmmm sand.. yes that was for sand !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhh wait.. wait.. delete..delete.. ignore.. ignore the previous message.. that was not for you.. that was for.. hmm  hmmm sand.. yes that was for sand !!!!!!!!!




you want me to wash your car in a lime green tutu??  uh...uh...maybe


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhh wait.. wait.. delete..delete.. ignore.. ignore the previous message.. that was not for you.. that was for.. hmm  hmmm sand.. yes that was for sand !!!!!!!!!



hmmm...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

sand2270 said:


> you want me to wash your car in a lime green tutu??  uh...uh...maybe



sweet!

Then we just need NYRedNeck in his peach one and we'll have entire ensemble!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> you want me to wash your car in a lime green tutu??  uh...uh...maybe




lol sand.... well.. the more the cleaner it will be.....   



KyDerbyMan said:


> hmmm...



awwwwwwwwwwwww KDMan!!!!!!  

will... you forgive me....  "hiccups.. sobs... more hiccups...  it was a mistake.. an honest mistake.. it was not me... sand made me do it  


a peace offering...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















"looking at KDMan again... hmm he is still busy with the flower.... prepping hose.. soap... wax... and spray.... and a nice Iced tea.................  for me while I supervise his work....  "


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> lol sand.... well.. the more the cleaner it will be.....
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwww KDMan!!!!!!
> 
> will... you forgive me....  "hiccups.. sobs... more hiccups...  it was a mistake.. an honest mistake.. it was not me... sand made me do it
> 
> 
> a peace offering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "looking at KDMan again... hmm he is still busy with the flower.... prepping hose.. soap... wax... and spray.... and a nice Iced tea.................  for me while I supervise his work....  "



ahh...purty flower.

Ok, me forgives you.


And, uh, btw, my eyes are up *here*!!  



(I always wanted to say that!!)


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> ahh...purty flower.
> 
> Ok, me forgives you.
> 
> 
> And, uh, btw, my eyes are up *here*!!
> 
> 
> 
> (I always wanted to say that!!)




awwwwwwwwwww  I know you are a very very very reasonable man!!!!  If you keep behaving like this I might just give you a party you will never forget on "pasta Day" ... (hint since you know aboutn the the cheesecake day you might know the past day too) ... 

Well I bid you adieu....  





Kids... play nice....  

brrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom  of she goes to work....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> awwwwwwwwwww  I know you are a very very very reasonable man!!!!  If you keep behaving like this I might just give you a party you will never forget on "pasta Day" ... (hint since you know aboutn the the cheesecake day you might know the past day too) ...
> 
> Well I bid you adieu....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids... play nice....
> 
> brrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom  of she goes to work....



hmm....pasta day.  This intrigues me.

For all I know is what I have read here

August 8 is one of my favorite days.  But, alas, I'll be in sunny F-L-A (at Disney Studios!!!) and will be unable to leave a zesty zucchini on my sister's porch next-door.  *sigh*

Guess I should get back to work, too.  *double-sigh*


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmm Miss me, hello wonderful peeps?????
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed !!! what a wonderful way to consume your work day.. slave away !!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh Sha.. such kind words....
> 
> 
> : "the potion is working... my plan is really working "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> respect????????????? who needs that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. before any killing.. howling and whatever else you two plan to concuct... make sure it is after 2010 Ok.. I have plans.. grand plans with my Dis Gals...
> 
> 
> 
> howdyhoooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious ??? "tilting glasses.. looking at KDM" did you say Mysterious??? If you stop mentioning about your laundry and sighing about folding it.. I might believe you  but for now.. you are just KDM man... "looking into his eyes....  you will believe you are just KDM the laundry guy... and when you wake up... you will not remember any of this... I am gonna snap my fingers.. 1 to 3 and on 3 you'll wake up... and say... "Anything for you your majesty"... 1....2....3... snap.....


 
OMG!!! You have me LOL here!!! 
drinks more of TImmy's potion  Of course we missed you Timmy!!!!



KyDerbyMan said:


> "What is thy bidding, master?"


 
 



KyDerbyMan said:


> Tall enough to ride the grown-up rides!!


 
and which rides are the "grown-up" rides????



ANTSS2001 said:


> reb !!!!!!! ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! this is much better than a pool boy....  and hush woman!!! you might break the spell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see... I am only 5'2.... and I am good at doing anything eye level.. or sometime even sitting or *kneeling down*  .... but here is where the problem lies... I tried using step stools to reach but that end up a major disaster.
> 
> and by looking at you.... "eyeing KDM from head to toe" you might be able to do it with no problem!!! It involves.... rubbing... washing... and drying !!!!!!!!


 
you did *not    *



KyDerbyMan said:


> ahh...purty flower.
> 
> Ok, me forgives you.
> 
> 
> And, uh, btw, my eyes are up *here*!!
> 
> 
> 
> (I always wanted to say that!!)


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> and which rides are the "grown-up" rides????



I thought everyone knew what they were.

Why...they're all of them!!   



(whew!  Got out of *that* one!)


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I thought everyone knew what they were.
> 
> Why...they're all of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> (whew! Got out of *that* one!)


----------



## rebecca06261

********No spells have been broken*************

 

Timmy - I've always wanted an FJ cruiser, take me for a ride please!  (I'll let you drive my prius  )     I used to have an suv, I don't think the top of it ever got washed.


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey you two, cut it out!!!  Where are the Mods when you need them  ??? This is supposed to be Disfriendly!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching the two of you... so funny



Don't you know, that if you want NO drama then you need to go to the other thread. So on this thread you will have to take what they or anyone else dishes out.


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> I need the top of my car cleaned



See Timmy your car is bigger then Mark's so you should do the driving...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> Don't you know, that if you want NO drama then you need to go to the other thread. So on this thread you will have to take what they or anyone else dishes out.



YEAH!!


----------



## rebecca06261

gower525 said:


> Hi. Sorry to change the subject .... but ...
> 
> I noticed rebecca's myspace link in her siggy and now she is a friend on my myspace page.  If you have a page, please add me!  It always helps to add a face/myspace to a name.  --we are going to disney together afterall.
> 
> Timmy, you are already on my page!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/jennifererinnorman
> 
> BTW, are we all just picking a place to stay, or are we going to try to stay in the same resort?
> 
> -Oh and one of my e-harmony friends is going next week and staying at GF !!  He knows nothing about it - he said the travel agent said it was "nice".    He has no idea how the dining plan works and he has it.  I am calling him tonight to give him the 411.



Speaking of Myspace and Timmy ~ I've been waiting on you to approve me for over a month now!  

this eharmony things sounds interesting... I'm just not so sure about the men who dont' know anything about how to plan a disney vacation  
Then again... clueless men don't care what you do (or don't get to do) while at disney  



sand2270 said:


> that seems pretty friendly to me...I'm just sayin'



 Ya think???   



ANTSS2001 said:


> Wait!!!!!!  Wait!!!!!!!!!!1  myspace... shoot ????!!  I forgot my password.. errr hmm whcih one is you..



So that explains you ignoring my request....  



ttester9612 said:


> Don't you know, that if you want NO drama then you need to go to the other thread. So on this thread you will have to take what they or anyone else dishes out.



The drama I can deal with... it's the "Alternative Lifestyles of the Disboard Peeps" that I find so amusing  



KyDerbyMan said:


> YEAH!!




Yeah~ just keep agreeing tu-tu man


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Yeah~ just keep agreeing tu-tu man



You laugh now...  just you wait!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> hmm....pasta day.  This intrigues me.
> 
> For all I know is what I have read here
> 
> August 8 is one of my favorite days.  But, alas, I'll be in sunny F-L-A (at Disney Studios!!!) and will be unable to leave a zesty zucchini on my sister's porch next-door.  *sigh*
> 
> Guess I should get back to work, too.  *double-sigh*



daaaaaaaaaaaahlink "in a sha sha gabor's voice"  You should know when is Pasta Day.. I guess I better stop  all these hoooopla then since you seem to have not a clue.....  
and what is Aug. 8 ?? one of your daughter's bday   Def'ly NOT your bday!!!!!!!!! 



rebecca06261 said:


> ********No spells have been broken*************
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy - I've always wanted an FJ cruiser, take me for a ride please!  (I'll let you drive my prius  )     I used to have an suv, I don't think the top of it ever got washed.



reb.... got mine as soon as it got out.. fresh from the press.... I have been driving small cars since I learn how to drive.. and my last straw with small cars was last 2007 when I woke up under a Hummer     Learned about the FJ an early age.. during the FJ40's basically grew up with them.. and survive a cliff with it... soooooooooooo just in time after my civi c got mauled by a hummer.... the new update FJ came out... and mind you I di a pretty good job in getting it and I mean Goooooooooooooooooooooood!!! it pays to be a woman sometimes and NO KDMan  this did not involved cleavage and legs!!!!!!!!!!  Really wanted an avalon or a Prius or even the Highlander hybrid... but I can't pass not to get the FJ.. so yup  the 2nd reason why I work hard.. 1st for the mouse and then for Pluto (my FJ ) since it only drinks premium grade 

reb... last Nov..  I had an FJ for a rental... hopefully next time we're together at the World I can get the same car and your wish will be fullfilled 



ttester9612 said:


> Don't you know, that if you want NO drama then you need to go to the other thread. So on this thread you will have to take what they or anyone else dishes out.



drama ??? what drama ??????? T... so far the  mailman had not stop by for anything yet   .........  the package must have been left alone.. I wonder though....   

and T!!!!!!!  I can only fit 3 comfortably in my car... and I dont think nobody would want to sit by the 2nd raw... no window.... no doors.. but if you guys dont mind.. I wouldnt mind... 



rebecca06261 said:


> Speaking of Myspace and Timmy ~ I've been waiting on you to approve me for over a month now!
> 
> this eharmony things sounds interesting... I'm just not so sure about the men who dont' know anything about how to plan a disney vacation
> Then again... clueless men don't care what you do (or don't get to do) while at disney
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think???
> 
> 
> 
> So that explains you ignoring my request....
> 
> 
> 
> The drama I can deal with... it's the "Alternative Lifestyles of the Disboard Peeps" that I find so amusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah~ just keep agreeing tu-tu man



Ok I will try to focus...... aaaammmmmmmmmmmmm.... aaaammmmmmmmm....  what was my password.... hmmmm I think I got it I think I do... opppss not yet.. that was my neighbors name..  



 tu-tu man !!!!!!  I love it !!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaahlink "in a sha sha gabor's voice"  You should know when is Pasta Day.. I guess I better stop  all these hoooopla then since you seem to have not a clue.....
> and what is Aug. 8 ?? one of your daughter's bday   Def'ly NOT your bday!!!!!!!!!



Well, since National Pasta Day is ON my birthday, I guess I should celebrate it with great abandon!  

As for Aug. 8, it's Sneak Some Zucchini on Your Neighbor's Porch Night!!!  



> tu-tu man !!!!!!  I love it !!!!!!!!



  







Oh, and hey...I never said a woman couldn't manage to get a great deal on a new car.  

That reminds me, though... Back several years ago when I ended up selling cars for about 2 months, there was a woman that had come in with her daughter.  The daughter was wanting to unload a recently purchased Eclipse as the payments were too much for her (she was at least $5000  on it and there was nothing we could do to help).  Anywaaaayyy.... a week or so after I left working there, the mom apparently came back asking to speak to the guy who looked like Kevin Bacon (me...I get that sometimes)   And I told the guy telling me this, "And you didn't give her my phone #?!?!"


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Speaking of Myspace and Timmy ~ I've been waiting on you to approve me for over a month now!


 
awwwww 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok I will try to focus...... aaaammmmmmmmmmmmm.... aaaammmmmmmmm.... what was my password.... hmmmm I think I got it I think I do... opppss not yet.. that was my neighbors name..


 
you can do it Timmy!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning all you Disney travelers! 

How are you all this morning??? Hoping that those who have not been feeling well are feeling better today. 

 hi Timmy


----------



## Jenroc

I am one sleep anway from a long weekend .....     triple banana dance for my 3 days off !!!

Lots more laundry   to do and time to get things rolling for back to school  .  I can't wait !!!
 "It's the most wonderful time of the year" ......... BACK TO SCHOOL !
... now back to our regularly scheduled program  
Have a fantastic day !


----------



## KyDerbyMan

???

ACK!  no more!!



My eyes are open but I'm not awake.  But, time to get moving and head into work.


----------



## connorsmom911

Jenroc said:


> I just got a Neverland email from our fairy friend, Tinkerbell, and she is a little ticked that we don't have a lot of names sent in for our trip.  Here is what has been submitted so far .... (they are in alphabetical order)
> 
> Disboards Singles Disneyfest October 2009
> 
> Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009
> 
> Dispeeps Magical Carpet Ride to Adventure
> 
> Girls Gone Wild - Disney Style
> 
> Singles Spooky Meet October 2009
> 
> Spooky Singles Meet October 2009
> 
> Spuds Meet Buds - Halloween 2009
> ( Mr & Mrs Potato Head in costumes are the mascots)
> 
> Let me know if you have any other ideas or if you have a preference for the ones already submitted.  The sooner we chose a name, the sooner Tinkerbell can start spreading her pixie dust ixiedust:.  And don't forget to PM me your address, birthdate, etc.  She needs that, too !
> 
> Have a great weekend !!!!!



I like the "Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009"!! 



gower525 said:


> Anyway, I have met a few men through e-harmony - and 2 of them have disney trips planned in the next few weeks.  How weird is that?? - Must be a good sign.
> Jen3





ShannonRT said:


> On the subject of eHarmony...
> 
> I joined a little over a month ago.  They sent me an offer I couldn't pass up.  It's a 3-month deal and they have not sent me the first match!  I did e-mail them last week about it and told them I thought it was a waste of money.  When they responded he said I should fill out my questionnaire again since it had been since 2005.  So I did and still nothing!
> 
> Funny...ex-DH met his now-wife on eHarmony, but according to DD they fight all the time!



Everytime my mom sees one of their new commercials on tv, she keeps asking me if I'm going to join e-harmony as soon as my divorce is final??  Thinkin' about it, but we'll see...



sand2270 said:


> no kidding...I finally sent them an email and said "could you add an employer filter because it's getting embarrassing being matched with people I work with"



OMG, if that happens I will die!!  No fishing off the company pier!!  I work with 200 firefighters...THAT novelty wore off about 9 years ago... 



Jenroc said:


> Good morning everyone !!  It is such a dark and dismal morning here today.  This may be the 1st day my day care kids HAVE to be inside because of weather.  They have been outside every day so far this summer vacation !!!  NO DULLING THE MIND WITH VIDEO GAMES HERE IN MY CARE - although it would make life soooooooooooo much simpler !!!!!!



I'm trying to cut down on the video gaming, but sheesh! my 5 yr old keeps kicking my butt in Lego Star Wars on the Wii...I feel so old!!! 



gower525 said:


> I noticed rebecca's myspace link in her siggy and now she is a friend on my myspace page.  If you have a page, please add me!  It always helps to add a face/myspace to a name.  --we are going to disney together afterall.



No myspace, but anyone on facebook??

Hi all!!!!


----------



## sand2270

connorsmom911 said:


> OMG, if that happens I will die!!  No fishing off the company pier!!  I work with 200 firefighters...THAT novelty wore off about 9 years ago...
> 
> 
> Hi all!!!!



the nice thing is is you can decide when to show your picture so I would never show mine unless I saw his first.  If I recognized a co-worker I closed communication.  But the first time it happened...oh that is a story for another time...but it was pretty funny.

Shouldn't surprise me, we have lots of couples where I work.  Wasn't too much of a shock to find out I had been matched with other people working there.


----------



## gower525

sand2270 said:


> the nice thing is is you can decide when to show your picture so I would never show mine unless I saw his first.  If I recognized a co-worker I closed communication.  But the first time it happened...oh that is a story for another time...but it was pretty funny.
> 
> Shouldn't surprise me, we have lots of couples where I work.  Wasn't too much of a shock to find out I had been matched with other people working there.



Good morning everyone.  I am also  

I certainly don't have the problem of e-harmony matching me with coworkers! There are only 3 male teachers at my school (all married).  

I can't believe the summer is over.  Back to school I go next week!


----------



## Jenroc

gower525 said:


> I can't believe the summer is over.  Back to school I go next week!



Can I come and live where you live   PLEASE !!!???  My daycare kids really need to go back to school NOW !!!!  They are driving me nuts today !!!!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Jenroc said:


> Can I come and live where you live   PLEASE !!!???  My daycare kids really need to go back to school NOW !!!!  They are driving me nuts today !!!!!!




Yeah, what's up with that?  Why do our kids up north not start back to school until after labour day??  What do you guys put in the water down there to get them back to the books so early??


----------



## Jenroc

connorsmom911 said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?  Why do our kids up north not start back to school until after labour day??  What do you guys put in the water down there to get them back to the books so early??



I think we are getting ripped off up here Tracey !!  I think we need to move south !!!  I think somewhere warm, shaped like a pan handle and infested with "A" mouse would be nice !!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Jenroc said:


> Can I come and live where you live   PLEASE !!!???  My daycare kids really need to go back to school NOW !!!!  They are driving me nuts today !!!!!!



One of the big problems they had here was that the week of Memorial Day, a lot of kids were absent (family vacations) and the schools were losing money (they get money/incentives based upon attendance levels).  Sooo...we now start the 2nd full week of Aug. and school ends the Friday before Memorial Day.

I'd rather they go into the 1st full week of June and start the week before Labor Day (like it was when I was a kid).  Then I could take advantage of some Free Dining (for a short bit).


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning all you Disney travelers!
> 
> hi Timmy




hello.. just woke up about an hour ago... and now waiting for my cookies to ding!!!   Since I am coming in late to work.. I grab some of my frozen cookie dough "crazy for nuts" mixed nuts in chocolate dough and "just peachy" cookies.. vanilla cookies with dehydrated peaches... to bring to one of my fave housekeeping... he is about to retire in 12 months and today we start our count down together!!!  well he doesnt know it yet...

this is the same guy.. last March when I 1st met himmm told me his bday was June but that's all he said he was telling me.. he will never tell me when... 

so everyday I ask him.. he said "J Square   (that's what he calls me J Square!!! to cute ) you can ask but that's all you are getting June.. 

so June came... and as soon as saw him I belted out  "happy bday song in the middle of the floor and he started laughing... He said.. sorry not today... at lunch saw him again and sang again.. and again... and again.. well every single day and every time I see him I sang.. doesnt matter who was/were around.. finally he pulls me aside and said.. Fine.. Fine FIne.. youn wint my bday is June 8th... (that was june 5 when he told me)  now will you stop singing... everyday the folks at housekeeping are greeting me a happy bday  

on his bday I did not make any fuss... like I forgot... he greeted me that day.. and I just gave him a nod... but at lunch time... I drove as fast as I can ( I only leave 3.6 miles away) grab the cake and the gift that I bake and bought for him and when he came around to cleaning our floors... I have it in the middle of the hallway... lights off .. candle on and gift..!!!  I dont think I got hug as tight as he did.. I still walk sideways to this day!!! 

see what story you will get just because  am making cookies... sorry... i know I talk to much.... esp'ly after a good nite sleep!!!!



KyDerbyMan said:


> ???
> 
> ACK!  no more!!
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are open but I'm not awake.  But, time to get moving and head into work.



"handing KDMan coffee" here hope it perks you up!!!

Laundry??????????  I have mountain in my living room  



connorsmom911 said:


> No myspace, but anyone on facebook??
> 
> Hi all!!!!



I think I have both.. but with my schedule.. I dont think I even remember on how to get there 



gower525 said:


> I can't believe the summer is over.  !



Thank God    now I can get ready for cold air... snow and blizzards!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> ...the 2nd reason why I work hard.. 1st for the mouse and then for Pluto (my FJ ) since it only drinks premium grade


  



ANTSS2001 said:


> reb... last Nov..  I had an FJ for a rental... hopefully next time we're together at the World I can get the same car and your wish will be fullfilled


  



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok I will try to focus...... aaaammmmmmmmmmmmm.... aaaammmmmmmmm....  what was my password.... hmmmm I think I got it I think I do... opppss not yet.. that was my neighbors name..


  



Sha said:


> Good morning all you Disney travelers!
> 
> How are you all this morning??? Hoping that those who have not been feeling well are feeling better today.
> 
> hi Timmy



 Hi Sha!  (Hope your feeling better Teresa!)



Jenroc said:


> I am one sleep anway from a long weekend .....     triple banana dance for my 3 days off !!!
> 
> Lots more laundry   to do and time to get things rolling for back to school  .  I can't wait !!!
> "It's the most wonderful time of the year" ......... BACK TO SCHOOL !
> ... now back to our regularly scheduled program
> Have a fantastic day !



Poor thing... I hope it comes quickly for you!  Why the long weekend? 



KyDerbyMan said:


> :
> My eyes are open but I'm not awake.  But, time to get moving and head into work.



WAKE UP!  



connorsmom911 said:


> Everytime my mom sees one of their new commercials on tv, she keeps asking me if I'm going to join e-harmony as soon as my divorce is final??  Thinkin' about it, but we'll see...



My dad has offered to pay for a subscription to eharmony for me  




KyDerbyMan said:


> I'd rather they go into the 1st full week of June and start the week before Labor Day (like it was when I was a kid).  Then I could take advantage of some Free Dining (for a short bit).


We always went back to school the Wednesday after Labor day


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> hello.. just woke up about an hour ago... and now waiting for my cookies to ding!!!   Since I am coming in late to work.. I grab some of my frozen cookie dough "crazy for nuts" mixed nuts in chocolate dough and "just peachy" cookies.. vanilla cookies with dehydrated peaches... to bring to one of my fave housekeeping... he is about to retire in 12 months and today we start our count down together!!!  well he doesnt know it yet...
> 
> this is the same guy.. last March when I 1st met himmm told me his bday was June but that's all he said he was telling me.. he will never tell me when...
> 
> so everyday I ask him.. he said "J Square   (that's what he calls me J Square!!! to cute ) you can ask but that's all you are getting June..
> 
> so June came... and as soon as saw him I belted out  "happy bday song in the middle of the floor and he started laughing... He said.. sorry not today... at lunch saw him again and sang again.. and again... and again.. well every single day and every time I see him I sang.. doesnt matter who was/were around.. finally he pulls me aside and said.. Fine.. Fine FIne.. youn wint my bday is June 8th... (that was june 5 when he told me)  now will you stop singing... everyday the folks at housekeeping are greeting me a happy bday
> 
> on his bday I did not make any fuss... like I forgot... he greeted me that day.. and I just gave him a nod... but at lunch time... I drove as fast as I can ( I only leave 3.6 miles away) grab the cake and the gift that I bake and bought for him and when he came around to cleaning our floors... I have it in the middle of the hallway... lights off .. candle on and gift..!!!  I dont think I got hug as tight as he did.. I still walk sideways to this day!!!
> 
> see what story you will get just because  am making cookies... sorry... i know I talk to much.... esp'ly after a good nite sleep!!!!




I Love this story


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> My dad has offered to pay for a subscription to eharmony for me




well.. I am about done... my aunt got me this for Xmas present last year.. after everybody were   coz I am finally done with my ex of 10 years   so now everybody in my family is gang hooooooooo to set me off to sail again  even my dad's last message to me before he passed away this June... he said.. this time find the right one.. the right one for you   but going back to eharmony... just like myspace.. I seldom get on it... so by the time I check.. the matches they have found have left and gone   so be sure to check them everyday... 



rebecca06261 said:


> I Love this story



Timmy<--- talks alot... and a bit odd too.. I seem to remember things from I was 2 y/o    see now why I cannot find at eharmony.... LOL life will never be harmonious!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> hello.. just woke up about an hour ago... and now waiting for my cookies to ding!!!   Since I am coming in late to work.. I grab some of my frozen cookie dough "crazy for nuts" mixed nuts in chocolate dough and "just peachy" cookies.. vanilla cookies with dehydrated peaches... to bring to one of my fave housekeeping... he is about to retire in 12 months and today we start our count down together!!!  well he doesnt know it yet...
> 
> this is the same guy.. last March when I 1st met himmm told me his bday was June but that's all he said he was telling me.. he will never tell me when...
> 
> so everyday I ask him.. he said "J Square   (that's what he calls me J Square!!! to cute ) you can ask but that's all you are getting June..
> 
> so June came... and as soon as saw him I belted out  "happy bday song in the middle of the floor and he started laughing... He said.. sorry not today... at lunch saw him again and sang again.. and again... and again.. well every single day and every time I see him I sang.. doesnt matter who was/were around.. finally he pulls me aside and said.. Fine.. Fine FIne.. youn wint my bday is June 8th... (that was june 5 when he told me)  now will you stop singing... everyday the folks at housekeeping are greeting me a happy bday
> 
> on his bday I did not make any fuss... like I forgot... he greeted me that day.. and I just gave him a nod... but at lunch time... I drove as fast as I can ( I only leave 3.6 miles away) grab the cake and the gift that I bake and bought for him and when he came around to cleaning our floors... I have it in the middle of the hallway... lights off .. candle on and gift..!!!  I dont think I got hug as tight as he did.. I still walk sideways to this day!!!
> 
> see what story you will get just because  am making cookies... sorry... i know I talk to much.... esp'ly after a good nite sleep!!!!



That deserves so many  that I don't have room for them all!!





> "handing KDMan coffee" here hope it perks you up!!!
> 
> Laundry??????????  I have mountain in my living room



Coffee?? Nah...I have some Premium Green Tea today, though.  

And a mountain of laundry?  No mountain for a climber!  



rebecca06261 said:


> WAKE UP!



NO!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Jenroc said:


> I think we are getting ripped off up here Tracey !!  I think we need to move south !!!  I think somewhere warm, shaped like a pan handle and invested with A mouse would be nice !!!!



Nope, not giving up my free health care, and I'd melt in the Florida heat!!!



rebecca06261 said:


> OMG...I'd feel like a total charity case if that happened...


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> well.. I am about done... my aunt got me this for Xmas present last year.. after everybody were   coz I am finally done with my ex of 10 years   so now everybody in my family is gang hooooooooo to set me off to sail again  even my dad's last message to me before he passed away this June... he said.. this time find the right one.. the right one for you   but going back to eharmony... just like myspace.. I seldom get on it... so by the time I check.. the matches they have found have left and gone   so be sure to check them everyday...
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy<--- talks alot... and a bit odd too.. I seem to remember things from I was 2 y/o    see now why I cannot find at eharmony.... LOL life will never be harmonious!!!



 



KyDerbyMan said:


> NO!!



 Lunch time, wanna go grab some grub? I'll buy if you promise to be nice to me  



connorsmom911 said:


> OMG...I'd feel like a total charity case if that happened...



Yeah.. not a fun moment in my life.


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


>



so you found out when pasta Day is huh!!!!!   Smart Boy!!!  "throws a cookie bone"  I mean gives him a  



connorsmom911 said:


> Nope, not giving up my free health care, and I'd melt in the Florida heat!!!



maybe I should work as a traveling tech to Canada.. would that get me free health care also!!! 


is it time to go ?????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Tracey... Jen2... and Care... do you know what I want most from Canada????  



This!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




found it in Canada well of course by Epcot.... and bought 3 bottles and hoping I will find it back home  in our regular State Stores.. well it has been 2 years now.. and last year I did not even see this at F&W ... so I tried to track it down via internet... but no such luck...  to find who delivers...






A lovely CM who gave us great help


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> Tracey... Jen2... and Care... do you know what I want most from Canada????
> 
> 
> 
> This!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it in Canada well of course by Epcot.... and bought 3 bottles and hoping I will find it back home  in our regular State Stores.. well it has been 2 years now.. and last year I did not even see this at F&W ... so I tried to track it down via internet... but no such luck...  to find who delivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely CM who gave us great help



mmm that looks good.


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> mmm that looks good.



Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelish!!!!!!!!!! 

Good Morning sand !!!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelish!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good Morning sand !!!



Good morning!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Yummy...I've had many a bottle of Mission Hill.  I've never been to the winery myself, but my mom and sister toured it a few years ago.  It is beautiful, very expansive, very manicured.  They obviously have spent a lot of money to do it up properly and invest a lot in the quality.  

Do you know where they get their money from???  They also own Mike's Hard Lemonade...it's the cash cow that lets them enjoy the winemaking!  

Don't know how you would get it delivered down south, but I'll trade you for any wines from Old Mission Peninsula or Leelanau Peninsula in Northern Michigan.  It gets super expensive when we try to bring back 20+ bottles every year we go over for our mother-daughter vacation...our excise taxes pretty much double the price of every bottle!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> so you found out when pasta Day is huh!!!!!   Smart Boy!!!  "throws a cookie bone"  I mean gives him a



*woof* *woof*

See? Can teach a not-so-old dog some new tricks!



> is it time to go ?????



One week and I'm there!! yay!


----------



## ANTSS2001

connorsmom911 said:


> Yummy...I've had many a bottle of Mission Hill.  I've never been to the winery myself, but my mom and sister toured it a few years ago.  It is beautiful, very expansive, very manicured.  They obviously have spent a lot of money to do it up properly and invest a lot in the quality.
> 
> Do you know where they get their money from???  They also own Mike's Hard Lemonade...it's the cash cow that lets them enjoy the winemaking!
> 
> Don't know how you would get it delivered down south, but I'll trade you for any wines from *Old Mission Peninsula or Leelanau Peninsula in Northern Michigan. * It gets super expensive when we try to bring back 20+ bottles every year we go over for our mother-daughter vacation...our excise taxes pretty much double the price of every bottle!!!




heard of them but had never tried any of their wine.. will def'ly check this out... 

if ever you go to a wine store... if they have a website I can check into would be a big help.... and yes I am up for the trade.. which one do you recommend/like so I can check it here in Delaware if they carry it... 

Ohhhhhhhhh  Tracey!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> Good morning!!



sand what is cooking... I have been on hold now for 25 minutes... checking for availability for December   needs  to get this through....



KyDerbyMan said:


> One week and I'm there!! yay!



I am so jealous!!!


----------



## Jenroc

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'd rather they go into the 1st full week of June and start the week before Labor Day (like it was when I was a kid).  Then I could take advantage of some Free Dining (for a short bit).



I think the kids should get shorter summer holidays and an extra week at Christmas and maybe at March Break.  A lot of the children I deal with have no imaginations and would be happier blowing up things on a TV screen then being outside, enjoying nature and using their imagination.  I understand it is a different time now but it is sad that our kids are missing out on the simpler things like playing tag, hide n' seek, hiking, or just playing !!!! (There's my rant for the day !   ) 

Isn't it remarkable how some of us plan our lives around what is going on in the parks ??!!


----------



## Jenroc

connorsmom911 said:


> Nope, not giving up my free health care, and I'd melt in the Florida heat!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Let's just be Snowbirds then -- that would be nice.  But I would have to see snow for Christmas.  HEY ... I'll just go to Blizzard Beach !!!!  Problem solved !!
> 
> 
> OH REBECCA -- we have a civic holiday this coming Monday.  Not too sure what is for but I'll enjoy the day off with pay anyways !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

December is sold out for all DVC resorts!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> sand what is cooking... I have been on hold now for 25 minutes... checking for availability for December   needs  to get this through....
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous!!!



Hey ya!  DBF just showed up about an hour ago.  We are both camped out at my dining room table since we both have meetings we have to call into soon.

Eesh on the wait!  December is crazy...beautiful...but crazy.  At least it is in DL


----------



## NH_Bubba

Jenroc said:


> connorsmom911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not giving up my free health care, and I'd melt in the Florida heat!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Let's just be Snowbirds then -- that would be nice.  But I would have to see snow for Christmas.  HEY ... I'll just go to Blizzard Beach !!!!  Problem solved !!   QUOTE]
> 
> Hey you can always go to MGM and walk down Main Street In NY. It snows there every night leading up to Chirstmas and the light are beyond belief.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenroc

NH_Bubba said:


> Jenroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connorsmom911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not giving up my free health care, and I'd melt in the Florida heat!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Let's just be Snowbirds then -- that would be nice.  But I would have to see snow for Christmas.  HEY ... I'll just go to Blizzard Beach !!!!  Problem solved !!   QUOTE]
> 
> Hey you can always go to MGM and walk down Main Street In NY. It snows there every night leading up to Chirstmas and the light are beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I can go to all the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Parties because it snows on Main Street there too !!!!  YIPPEE !!!!!  One problem solved -- now how do I get all those people I didn't invite to "my" house to pick up after themselves ????
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## connorsmom911

ANTSS2001 said:


> heard of them but had never tried any of their wine.. will def'ly check this out...
> 
> if ever you go to a wine store... if they have a website I can check into would be a big help.... and yes I am up for the trade.. which one do you recommend/like so I can check it here in Delaware if they carry it...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh  Tracey!!!!



Here is Mission Hill's website www.missionhillwinery.com/ but again, don't know how we'd do the trade...both sides of the border are very picky about shipping alcohol.  I wouldn't even know where to start!  But hey, we'll arrange some kind of trade on the 2009 trip!



NH_Bubba said:


> Jenroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connorsmom911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not giving up my free health care, and I'd melt in the Florida heat!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Let's just be Snowbirds then -- that would be nice.  But I would have to see snow for Christmas.  HEY ... I'll just go to Blizzard Beach !!!!  Problem solved !!   QUOTE]
> 
> Hey you can always go to MGM and walk down Main Street In NY. It snows there every night leading up to Chirstmas and the light are beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to pack up my whole "grand" family (mom, dad, sisters, brother-in-law, kids, etc) in order to make that move work...tried a similar move solo after university out to BC and had to come back after a year and a half because I couldn't get them all to move out there!
> 
> But yes, it's on the agenda to make a trip one year in early Dec to see the xmas stuff, just not when there's crowds...hmmm, maybe 2010?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> No myspace, but anyone on facebook??
> 
> Hi all!!!!


 
got that too Tracey



ANTSS2001 said:


> hello.. just woke up about an hour ago... and now waiting for my cookies to ding!!! Since I am coming in late to work.. I grab some of my frozen cookie dough "crazy for nuts" mixed nuts in chocolate dough and "just peachy" cookies.. vanilla cookies with dehydrated peaches... to bring to one of my fave housekeeping... he is about to retire in 12 months and today we start our count down together!!! well he doesnt know it yet...
> 
> this is the same guy.. last March when I 1st met himmm told me his bday was June but that's all he said he was telling me.. he will never tell me when...
> 
> so everyday I ask him.. he said "J Square  (that's what he calls me J Square!!! to cute ) you can ask but that's all you are getting June..
> 
> so June came... and as soon as saw him I belted out "happy bday song in the middle of the floor and he started laughing... He said.. sorry not today... at lunch saw him again and sang again.. and again... and again.. well every single day and every time I see him I sang.. doesnt matter who was/were around.. finally he pulls me aside and said.. Fine.. Fine FIne.. youn wint my bday is June 8th... (that was june 5 when he told me) now will you stop singing... everyday the folks at housekeeping are greeting me a happy bday
> 
> on his bday I did not make any fuss... like I forgot... he greeted me that day.. and I just gave him a nod... but at lunch time... I drove as fast as I can ( I only leave 3.6 miles away) grab the cake and the gift that I bake and bought for him and when he came around to cleaning our floors... I have it in the middle of the hallway... lights off .. candle on and gift..!!! I dont think I got hug as tight as he did.. I still walk sideways to this day!!!


 
awesome story Timmy!!! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Tracey... Jen2... and Care... do you know what I want most from Canada????
> 
> 
> 
> This!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it in Canada well of course by Epcot.... and bought 3 bottles and hoping I will find it back home in our regular State Stores.. well it has been 2 years now.. and last year I did not even see this at F&W ... so I tried to track it down via internet... but no such luck...  to find who delivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely CM who gave us great help


 

MMMMM ICEWINE!! make mine Inniskillen though



ANTSS2001 said:


> December is sold out for all DVC resorts!


 
Already have mine!!! waitlisted for a bump up though... resort swap if it comes around. If not that is okay.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> December is sold out for all DVC resorts!



Start hitting up the DVC Rental forum!


----------



## Care

connorsmom911 said:


> No myspace, but anyone on facebook??



I'm on facebook, or as I call it "crack-book" since it gets a bit addictive at times... 



gower525 said:


> I can't believe the summer is over.  Back to school I go next week!



Wow... That is early. I'm so used to the Canadian school year where the kids go off to school after the first Monday of September (Labour Day). Of course, I remember going to kindergarten in Asia where we were in school most of the year. We were learning multiplication tables in grade 1, and students were ranked by percentile for each course, regardless of what grade they were in. 



rebecca06261 said:


> My dad has offered to pay for a subscription to eharmony for me



I'll trade you for your dad. You can have my mom instead. She thinks I'm a hopeless case, and that no one would want me  Way to go, positive reinforcement  



ANTSS2001 said:


> Tracey... Jen2... and Care... do you know what I want most from Canada????
> 
> This!!!!



Hmm... I'll see what I can do for ya, Timmy. All alcohol must be checked in, so I'm not sure the bottle would survive the trip down to Orlando in Sept. Let me think through the logistics of it. 



Sha said:


> MMMMM ICEWINE!! make mine Inniskillen though



Same here, Sha. I do like the Inniskillin ice wines. Plus, the winery isn't too far from home - just an hour's drive away. There are so many excellent wineries in the area, actually. Okay, let me see if I can figure out how to bring down a couple bottles of ice wine - one for you, and one for Timmy. Hmm...


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Hmm... I'll see what I can do for ya, Timmy. All alcohol must be checked in, so I'm not sure the bottle would survive the trip down to Orlando in Sept. Let me think through the logistics of it.
> 
> Same here, Sha. I do like the Inniskillin ice wines. Plus, the winery isn't too far from home - just an hour's drive away. There are so many excellent wineries in the area, actually. Okay, let me see if I can figure out how to bring down a couple bottles of ice wine - one for you, and one for Timmy. Hmm...


 
Brought 3 bottle of wine from Germany. I had them packed in plastic and then wrapped in clothes in my checked bag. No problems.

if that helps


----------



## rebecca06261

Can someone please explain to me how facebook works? I have it, have no clue how to use it!  



Care said:


> I'll trade you for your dad. You can have my mom instead. She thinks I'm a hopeless case, and that no one would want me  Way to go, positive reinforcement




 I don't think you're hopeless... 

One odd factoid about me... I always LOVED being single. I never understood why people wanted to marry young... or in some cases - at all.  I harped on the negative relationships I saw around me blah blah blah.  Then one day it hit me.. like a ton of bricks.. it wasn't about having kids, or having the wedding of your dreams... or even having a beautiful diamond to show off to your girl friends.  Unfortunately, I think it dawned on me a little too late. Most men I've met think there's a problem if you've never been married at 32 and don't have 3 different kids by 3 different daddys  

Of course, I don't have an interest in those types either


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how facebook works? I have it, have no clue how to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're hopeless...
> 
> One odd factoid about me... I always LOVED being single. I never understood why people wanted to marry young... or in some cases - at all. I harped on the negative relationships I saw around me blah blah blah. Then one day it hit me.. like a ton of bricks.. it wasn't about having kids, or having the wedding of your dreams... or even having a beautiful diamond to show off to your girl friends. Unfortunately, I think it dawned on me a little too late. Most men I've met think there's a problem if you've never been married at 32 and don't have 3 different kids by 3 different daddys
> 
> Of course, I don't have an interest in those types either


 
I cant help you much with facebook... LOL i have it though had 4 invites so finally gave in. 

you have been around the wrong men then


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how facebook works? I have it, have no clue how to use it!



So... Facebook. Works like MySpace, really, but has lots of applications that you can add to your profile. You can invite friends, and add a friend. You can also write messages on someone's wall, or send them messages. You can create a group and invite people to join it. (For example, we could create a group for next year's trip and have interested folks sign up... these might be folks who wouldn't normally be on the boards.) You can also create events and invite friends. It's actually much easier to explain if you add me to your friends list. I'll pm you with my coordinates, and we'll see if I can't make you a crack-book addict. 



rebecca06261 said:


> I don't think you're hopeless...
> 
> One odd factoid about me... I always LOVED being single. I never understood why people wanted to marry young... or in some cases - at all.  I harped on the negative relationships I saw around me blah blah blah.  Then one day it hit me.. like a ton of bricks.. it wasn't about having kids, or having the wedding of your dreams... or even having a beautiful diamond to show off to your girl friends.  Unfortunately, I think it dawned on me a little too late. Most men I've met think there's a problem if you've never been married at 32 and don't have 3 different kids by 3 different daddys
> 
> Of course, I don't have an interest in those types either



I would second Sha's comment, Rebecca. You've been hanging around the wrong types so far. I've got my fingers crossed that your luck has changed with your Handsome Stranger friend 

As for the big dream wedding, I'm leaning towards eloping if I ever decide to marry. Much more economical, and way simpler than planning a wedding. I'd much rather come back and throw a party to announce the news.


----------



## Care

Oh, and Rebecca-dear, I'm still singing "It's a Small World"... Why do I get the feeling that I'm going to have visions of that ride moving slowly through my dreams tonight?  

Good night, everyone! Pleasant dreams!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Care said:


> Oh, and Rebecca-dear, I'm still singing "It's a Small World"... Why do I get the feeling that I'm going to have visions of that ride moving slowly through my dreams tonight?
> 
> Good night, everyone! Pleasant dreams!



   <--- click the smiley!


----------



## rebecca06261

You're the BEST!


----------



## rebecca06261

I spoke too soon    I had it playing in the background and made it to nearly 3 minutes before having to close it out


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Lol!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> Hmm... I'll see what I can do for ya, Timmy. All alcohol must be checked in, so I'm not sure the bottle would survive the trip down to Orlando in Sept. Let me think through the logistics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, Sha. I do like the Inniskillin ice wines. Plus, the winery isn't too far from home - just an hour's drive away. There are so many excellent wineries in the area, actually. Okay, let me see if I can figure out how to bring down a couple bottles of ice wine - one for you, and *one for Timmy. Hmm*...



you are going to be my BFF for life...   



rebecca06261 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how facebook works? I have it, have no clue how to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're hopeless...
> 
> One odd factoid about me...* I always LOVED being single*.
> Of course, I don't have an interest in those types either



after basically taking care of someone for 10 years.. that is my problem.. I am enjoying the get up and go routine...



KyDerbyMan said:


> <--- click the smiley!




arrggghhhhhhhh and here I am really clicking the smileys... now it is stuck in me head...


----------



## KyDerbyMan

mua ha ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning!!! Good Morning!!!!

hoping all is well with all my Disney friends! (oh email from Jen2  )


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Greetings & Pixiedust ~*~*~*~*~

Jennifer & I have been talking about the still far away October Singles Trip in 2009. Anyone who has the slightest interest in going, please remember to email your information to Jennifer. We only have 11 names & info of those who said they are interested out of everyone who Jennifer, Sha & I think Timmy listed before. (I am not sure if I should list the names I have Jennifer?). 

We also still are waiting for a couple more days for suggestions for the title. There will then be a vote by email on the title. The winner will get a small surprise. Another reason to have your information in if you are interested in going right? 

May you all have a magical day & enjoy your weekend!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Sha said:


> Evening everyone! Hope everyone is doing well this evening.
> 
> Jen (and others  ), I have an updated list of all names who have shown interest in the trip. I read both thread to get names. Jen, check your email (execulink).
> 
> 1. Jenroc
> 2. Antss2001
> 3. Care
> 4. Rebecca06261
> 5. Sha
> 6. InstImpres
> 7. Carrieannew
> 8. Connorsmom911
> 9. Dismom0923
> 10. GalDisney
> 11. gjw007
> 12. hlyntunstl
> 13. jadedbeauty14304
> 14. jennyf2
> 15. mickeefan
> 16. MockTurtle
> 17. NedsTJ
> 18. pdchris
> 19. ttester9612
> 20. Nurse_Darcy
> 21. OlyWaguy
> 22. gower525
> 23. Jeanny
> 24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> 25. NH_Bubba
> 26. SweetAmy31
> 27. Slugworth
> 28. Disneyfanx3
> 29. Chrisy76334
> 30. eeyoregon
> 31. ahoff
> 32. mjperry
> 33. Wunderwoman
> 34. Piratemel (on fence)
> 35. talicskai
> 36. KyDerbyman
> 36. Sand2270 (a maybe)



Jennifer & Sha this is the last list I saw posted & have to go by. I know that there are new ones who are interested. 

If anyones name isn't on here, please let us know. Thank you! (Sha I corrected some information from above list like spellings etc. and made some additions)


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Jennifer

I saw this & thought of you. You & Sha may even want to consider this, unless Sha is still willing to store the goodies at home. I know it would cut some extra cost with her keeping it. You could also use this for your trips down with family.

disboards.com/announcement.php?f=28&a=222


----------



## KyDerbyMan

<---- raises hand!


----------



## sand2270

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Jennifer & Sha this is the last list I saw posted & have to go by. I know that there are new ones who are interested.
> 
> If anyones name isn't on here, please let us know. Thank you!



I'm a maybe.


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Thank you KyDerbyman & Sand2270. I edited the post to add you both to that list, including the maybe Sand2270. 

Must go find Peter & the Lost Boys!


----------



## sand2270

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Thank you KyDerbyman & Sand2270. I edited the post to add you both to that list, including the maybe Sand2270.
> 
> Must go find Peter & the Lost Boys!



Thanks!


----------



## Care

KyDerbyMan said:


> <--- click the smiley!



Now that was pure evil, KYCM... I'm glad that I had logged off by the time you posted that last night, or I would have definitely had many nightmares after listening to that song loop around and around. Of course, finding it this evening isn't going to help matters either... Pure evil... I might just have to take away your cookies


----------



## Sha

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Jennifer & Sha this is the last list I saw posted & have to go by. I know that there are new ones who are interested.
> 
> If anyones name isn't on here, please let us know. Thank you! (Sha I corrected some information from above list like spellings etc. and made some additions)


 
ok... no biggie. Hadnt thought about it. 



DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Jennifer
> 
> I saw this & thought of you. You & Sha may even want to consider this, unless Sha is still willing to store the goodies at home. I know it would cut some extra cost with her keeping it. You could also use this for your trips down with family.
> 
> www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=28&a=222


 
Im ok with storing for now


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> I might just have to take away your cookies


 
dont make him cry and pout, I dont think that would be pretty


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> dont make him cry and pout, I dont think that would be pretty



Nah, I'm not one to make boys cry  I'm far too angelic for my own good


----------



## rebecca06261

Poor KY, can't catch a break no matter which thread he jumps to


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Care said:


> Now that was pure evil, KYCM... I'm glad that I had logged off by the time you posted that last night, or I would have definitely had many nightmares after listening to that song loop around and around. Of course, finding it this evening isn't going to help matters either... Pure evil... I might just have to take away your cookies



  



rebecca06261 said:


> Poor KY, can't catch a break no matter which thread he jumps to


----------



## ANTSS2001

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> they are interested out of everyone who Jennifer, Sha & I think Timmy listed before. (I am not sure if I should list the names I have Jennifer?).
> 
> 
> 
> May you all have a magical day & enjoy your weekend!



 hiya Tink!! My weekend started at 9PM... well I was supposed to work till 11P but it was slow and I tried to call the nite shift tech.. bribe him with fresh pot of coffee and he let me go at 9P... thank God I always have a pair of jeans in my locker!!!!!!!!!!!



KyDerbyMan said:


>



awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ANTSS2001

this is one reason why Timmy only have anything to  when she is at the World.... it keeps her wide awake and more ....    Ok.. i will try this one more time.... sleep.... sleep.... sleep....  cant sleep....


----------



## rebecca06261

Happy Weekend Trip-Mates!  

Timmy, I hope you finanly fell asleep!


----------



## Sha

Good morning Trippees!  
hi Jen2, Timmy, Care, Reb... and EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!    
(realized that is going to be a lot of names to type out if i listed everyone)


Hows everyone this morning?? 
Doing very well here, despite oversleeping. I know I woke up in middle of night thinking about something that happened. 

Need to get moving to get to see 2 clients this morning and see about a book sale at the Library


----------



## Sha

I* SO* have a *MAJOR* earworm going!!! I took a peek at a clip of the Headless Horseman from MNSSHP and then the gravediggers from it, and the song is in my head for that part of the parade:

Boo
To you
A Trick
Or Treat
For you
That's Boo
It's You
Know Who
A Boo to you and you and you and you
Happy Halloween
​

so I will let you suffer with me  (in a good way of course)​


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> I* SO* have a *MAJOR* earworm going!!! I took a peek at a clip of the Headless Horseman from MNSSHP and then the gravediggers from it, and the song is in my head for that part of the parade:
> 
> Boo
> To you
> A Trick
> Or Treat
> For you
> That's Boo
> It's You
> Know Who
> A Boo to you and you and you and you
> Happy Halloween
> ​
> 
> so I will let you suffer with me  (in a good way of course)​



I have a few pieces of the Boo to You Parade on MP3!!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I have a few pieces of the Boo to You Parade on MP3!!


 
turn it up!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning Trippees!
> hi Jen2, Timmy, Care, Reb... and EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!
> (realized that is going to be a lot of names to type out if i listed everyone)
> 
> 
> Hows everyone this morning??
> Doing very well here, despite oversleeping. I know I woke up in middle of night thinking about something that happened.
> 
> Need to get moving to get to see 2 clients this morning and see about a book sale at the Library





Sha said:


> I* SO* have a *MAJOR* earworm going!!! I took a peek at a clip of the Headless Horseman from MNSSHP and then the gravediggers from it, and the song is in my head for that part of the parade:
> 
> Boo
> To you
> A Trick
> Or Treat
> For you
> That's Boo
> It's You
> Know Who
> A Boo to you and you and you and you
> Happy Halloween
> ​
> 
> so I will let you suffer with me  (in a good way of course)​







Ohhhhhhhhhhhh the light bulb just went on  I need addresses... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... pretty please with stevia sugar on it !!!


----------



## Care

KyDerbyMan said:


>



Oh, I didn't mean to make you cry... You can have the cookies back. Just please don't subject me to more loops of "It's a Small World" anymore... My poor little head can't take too much of it... 

Hmm... Would it be mean of me to subject my sis to it when we visit MK next month? After all, it *is* a classic attraction.



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh the light bulb just went on  I need addresses... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... pretty please with stevia sugar on it !!!



Timmy, I just pm'ed you with my deets. I wonder what you've got planned...


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Hmm... Would it be mean of me to subject my sis to it when we visit MK next month? After all, it *is* a classic attraction.


 
of course she needs to ride it!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Care said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to make you cry... You can have the cookies back. Just please don't subject me to more loops of "It's a Small World" anymore... My poor little head can't take too much of it...
> 
> Hmm... Would it be mean of me to subject my sis to it when we visit MK next month? After all, it *is* a classic attraction.



Oh, not mean at all.  In fact, I think it's required by law!


----------



## Care

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh, not mean at all.  In fact, I think it's required by law!



Haha! When she starts to complain that she can't get the song out of her head, I'm going to tell her that you said she had to ride it because it's the law. Of course, if she's really quick on her feet, she would remind me that *we* (she and I) are actually the "Law"s as that's our surname


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> sis to it when we visit MK next month? After all, it *is* a classic attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, I just pm'ed you with my deets. I wonder what you've got planned...





Sha said:


> of course she needs to ride it!!!!





KyDerbyMan said:


> !


----------



## Dizmom0923

Sha said:


> I* SO* have a *MAJOR* earworm going!!! I took a peek at a clip of the Headless Horseman from MNSSHP and then the gravediggers from it, and the song is in my head for that part of the parade:
> 
> Boo
> To you
> A Trick
> Or Treat
> For you
> That's Boo
> It's You
> Know Who
> A Boo to you and you and you and you
> Happy Halloween
> ​
> 
> so I will let you suffer with me  (in a good way of course)​



I actually love that song.  The kids and I loved that parade when we saw it. 

Just got back from shopping for school supplies...the stores were crazy and the list of stuff my kids need is even crazier.
I sooo need a Disney fix.  I think I might watch some DVDs tonight that we got off of Ebay a long time ago.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> I actually love that song.  The kids and I loved that parade when we saw it.
> 
> Just got back from shopping for school supplies...the stores were crazy and the list of stuff my kids need is even crazier.
> I sooo need a Disney fix.  I think I might watch some DVDs tonight that we got off of Ebay a long time ago.




if you want me to come visit you with the mailman I need your addy young lady!!!!




Ok to the rest .. I am sign and sealed.. and since tomorrow is Sunday.. I will mail myself on Monday and hopefully I get to hug you and kiss you and call you George "oppss wrogn cartoon  " before next weekend!!!!!!!

When do you leave for World KDMan ?????  I might express myself then.. huh.. huh.. huh...


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok to the rest .. I am sign and sealed.. and since tomorrow is Sunday.. I will mail myself on Monday and hopefully I get to hug you and kiss you and call you George "oppss wrogn cartoon  " before next weekend!!!!!!!


 
One of my favorite cartoon bites! partly because I had a cat named George, who acted like a monster sometimes....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> if you want me to come visit you with the mailman I need your addy young lady!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok to the rest .. I am sign and sealed.. and since tomorrow is Sunday.. I will mail myself on Monday and hopefully I get to hug you and kiss you and call you George "oppss wrogn cartoon  " before next weekend!!!!!!!
> 
> When do you leave for World KDMan ?????  I might express myself then.. huh.. huh.. huh...



lol!

Leaving Monday but not getting to WDW until Friday (yes, we are taking a very scenic route!  )...visiting friends in N.C. and then 2 days at the beach with my Dad before making our way to the land of fun and magic!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> lol!
> 
> Leaving Monday but not getting to WDW until Friday (yes, we are taking a very scenic route!  )...visiting friends in N.C. and then 2 days at the beach with my Dad before making our way to the land of fun and magic!




Yikes this Monday ???????????????


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes this Monday ???????????????



Yes...can't believe it's finally arrived!

I'm sure too soon for something to arrive but that's ok...making another trip (or maybe 2?) later this year!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Yes...can't believe it's finally arrived!
> 
> I'm sure too soon for something to arrive but that's ok...making another trip (or maybe 2?) later this year!


 
why not just make it 3?


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Yes...can't believe it's finally arrived!
> 
> I'm sure too soon for something to arrive but that's ok...making another trip (or maybe 2?) later this year!




I feel so horrible.... I am so distraught 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



.... I failed you my love..... 

I dont think I can even bribe anybody to mail me tomorrow.... if it is 2012 I can just tell you... KDMan... stop by at my house and pick up me I mean the mail ... but it is only 2008... so I guess... I just have to wait till you come back from the world.. in the mail box... sad... alone.. feeling soooo.. soooooooooo... empty!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> I feel so horrible.... I am so distraught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I failed you my love.....
> 
> I dont think I can even bribe anybody to mail me tomorrow.... if it is 2012 I can just tell you... KDMan... stop by at my house and pick up me I mean the mail ... but it is only 2008... so I guess... I just have to wait till you come back from the world.. in the mail box... sad... alone.. feeling soooo.. soooooooooo... empty!!!


 
Where is he staying at WDW??? mail it to him there


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Where is he staying at WDW??? mail it to him there




Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KDMan??????????  would you mind ????  but wait...  you are not going through customs or flying back to Ky are you ??????? Coz I might need clearance to come back home that way....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> I feel so horrible.... I am so distraught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I failed you my love.....
> 
> I dont think I can even bribe anybody to mail me tomorrow.... if it is 2012 I can just tell you... KDMan... stop by at my house and pick up me I mean the mail ... but it is only 2008... so I guess... I just have to wait till you come back from the world.. in the mail box... sad... alone.. feeling soooo.. soooooooooo... empty!!!



At least you'll have a big ol' cookie to eat while you wait in there!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


>



must...be....careful.

no...can...use...<Cookie Monster voice>...



lol


P.S.   you have a PM


----------



## Care

Okay, Cookie Monster, since you're going to be at MK before me, think you could do me a favour and take a spin on Cinderella's Carousel? I'm hoping to snag a ride on her horse when I get there, but I'll probably restrain myself from pushing some eager little girl off it once I manage to locate the horse. That's my favourite ride. I always feel like a princess when I'm on the carousel


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> must...be....careful.
> 
> no...can...use...<Cookie Monster voice>...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> P.S.   you have a PM




Whew!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I can rest... I got time... I can get ready priority on Tuesday 1st thing in the morning and that will give me enough time to get to know that guy at the front desk!!! 

And I act'ly where that is.. next to Mickey Dee's.. stayed there during Hurricane Jeanne!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> I* SO* have a *MAJOR* earworm going!!! I took a peek at a clip of the Headless Horseman from MNSSHP and then the gravediggers from it, and the song is in my head for that part of the parade:
> 
> Boo
> To you
> A Trick
> Or Treat
> For you
> That's Boo
> It's You
> Know Who
> A Boo to you and you and you and you
> Happy Halloween
> ​
> so I will let you suffer with me  (in a good way of course)​



You're singing my favorite song    I created a ringtone with "Boo to You" and can send it to anyone who wants it! 



Care said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to make you cry... You can have the cookies back. Just please don't subject me to more loops of "It's a Small World" anymore... My poor little head can't take too much of it...
> 
> Hmm... Would it be mean of me to subject my sis to it when we visit MK next month? After all, it *is* a classic attraction.





KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh, not mean at all.  In fact, I think it's required by law!



I agree!  Tell her that it's a municipal ordinance of Lake Buena Vista (that way it's a little more believable  )  Just make sure that you're wearing earplugs!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> if you want me to come visit you with the mailman I need your addy young lady!!!!
> 
> Ok to the rest .. I am sign and sealed.. and since tomorrow is Sunday.. I will mail myself on Monday and hopefully I get to hug you and kiss you and call you George "oppss wrogn cartoon  " before next weekend!!!!!!!
> 
> When do you leave for World KDMan ?????  I might express myself then.. huh.. huh.. huh...



Oh I can't wait to get my hug and kiss in the mail!  



KyDerbyMan said:


> lol!
> 
> Leaving Monday but not getting to WDW until Friday (yes, we are taking a very scenic route!  )...visiting friends in N.C. and then 2 days at the beach with my Dad before making our way to the land of fun and magic!



I hope you have a fun and safe scenic trip through the South East!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Care said:


> Okay, Cookie Monster, since you're going to be at MK before me, think you could do me a favour and take a spin on Cinderella's Carousel? I'm hoping to snag a ride on her horse when I get there, but I'll probably restrain myself from pushing some eager little girl off it once I manage to locate the horse. That's my favourite ride. I always feel like a princess when I'm on the carousel



That's a big 10-4!!  

I'll even have a pic posted by next Sunday night!!  




ANTSS2001 said:


> Whew!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can rest... I got time... I can get ready priority on Tuesday 1st thing in the morning and that will give me enough time to get to know that guy at the front desk!!!
> 
> And I act'ly where that is.. next to Mickey Dee's.. stayed there during Hurricane Jeanne!!!



That be the one!  And this be the last time I'll ever stay offsite again...that's for sure!! 


Ok...heading out for the evening.   Y'all (one word) be good!


----------



## disneykip

New to posting here but have been reading and you all crack me up.   

At this point, I would like to be added as a maybe for your trip.  I didn't catch the dates but might be able to swing a long weekend.  My problem will be vacation time.  My company was bought out last year and we now max out at 4 weeks of vacation when I would have been at 6 next year.  Before we found out, I had already two big trips planned -Europe with family and then to visit a friend in London and then Hawaii with friends for a college football game. That will take most of that 4 weeks (can't make those long flights for just a week - going to enjoy it while I am there).  

This year, I am going to WDW in October to meet up with friend from London and my other Disney chicks.  Then later in the month taking my 12 year old niece.  She is a Disney nut just like me.  Then I am taking my Mom in December for the Candlelight Processional.  Saw it last year and knew I had to take her.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> New to posting here but have been reading and you all crack me up.
> 
> At this point, I would like to be added as a maybe for your trip.  I didn't catch the dates but might be able to swing a long weekend.  My problem will be vacation time.  My company was bought out last year and we now max out at 4 weeks of vacation when I would have been at 6 next year.  Before we found out, I had already two big trips planned -Europe with family and then to visit a friend in London and then Hawaii with friends for a college football game. That will take most of that 4 weeks (can't make those long flights for just a week - going to enjoy it while I am there).
> 
> This year, I am going to WDW in October to meet up with friend from London and my other Disney chicks.  Then later in the month taking my 12 year old niece.  She is a Disney nut just like me.  Then I am taking my Mom in December for the Candlelight Processional.  Saw it last year and knew I had to take her.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!



well hang in there young man.. you are at the right place.. i just have to send you the book on how to stretch those weekends 101


again ...


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> You're singing my favorite song    I created a ringtone with "Boo to You" and can send it to anyone who wants it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I can't wait to get my hug and kiss in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> !



me  me me .. for the ring tone.... lol


----------



## Sha

Reb, I think I want it too! lol

DisneyKip welcome! we will add you to the list. really just need a couple days from work  the dates are October 23-26, 2009. When you reach 10 on your post count, then you can PM your info so you can get the things that are being planned.

GOOD MORNING!!!! hope everyone is having a great start to the day!!! I need to get moving here myself (glad its casual summers)


----------



## rebecca06261

Good Morning!  I sent the ringtone to you!   I really really love that song and can play it over and over again! (unlike some songs that Care will put into your head just to be mean  )  

I'm glad we're getting some new people involved!  I love all of you but we need some new peeps in on the action as well!

Welcome Disneykip!


----------



## Sha

Yep! now I have the song *and *the atmosphere of the party in my head even more


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Yep! now I have the song *and *the atmosphere of the party in my head even more



Shaaaaaaaaaaaa  good morning!!!  Can I.. Can I .. Can I say it now ??? Ok..Ok.Ok..


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Shaaaaaaaaaaaa good morning!!! Can I.. Can I .. Can I say it now ??? Ok..Ok.Ok..


 
you can tell when Jen2 gets hers... since that is the longest to get things in the mail  

she already is stalking the mailman


----------



## Care

disneykip said:


> At this point, I would like to be added as a maybe for your trip.  I didn't catch the dates but might be able to swing a long weekend.  My problem will be vacation time.  My company was bought out last year and we now max out at 4 weeks of vacation when I would have been at 6 next year.  Before we found out, I had already two big trips planned -Europe with family and then to visit a friend in London and then Hawaii with friends for a college football game. That will take most of that 4 weeks (can't make those long flights for just a week - going to enjoy it while I am there).



Welcome, disneykip! Glad to see another new face on this thread, and added to our list of trip mates. 



rebecca06261 said:


> Good Morning!  I sent the ringtone to you!   I really really love that song and can play it over and over again! (unlike some songs that Care will put into your head just to be mean  )



It's not my fault... KYMan posted the video, and I'm sure that is what got the ride (and song) into everyone's head. It's amazing how one innocent little song can stick in your head for way too long


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> you can tell when Jen2 gets hers... since that is the longest to get things in the mail
> 
> she already is stalking the mailman




Shaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  you're the bestest best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

I dont want to let Tink down again with not having list updated... (ok so not really let down).  Granted some are MIA lately.... but they will stay on list until we hear otherwise, right Jen2 and TInk? After all it is far enough away. 

1. Jenroc
2. Antss2001
3. Care
4. Rebecca06261
5. Sha
6. InstImpres
7. Carrieannew
8. Connorsmom911
9. Dismom0923
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. ttester9612
20. Nurse_Darcy
21. OlyWaguy
22. gower525
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. NH_Bubba
26. SweetAmy31
27. Slugworth
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. ahoff
32. mjperry
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. KyDerbyman
36. Sand2270 (a maybe)
37. DisneyKip


----------



## rebecca06261

Disneykip said that she is a maybe too!  Sha, I really cannot wait to see what you three are cooking up for our trip!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Disneykip said that she is a maybe too! Sha, I really cannot wait to see what you three are cooking up for our trip!


 
i got her on there


----------



## Jenroc

disneykip said:


> New to posting here but have been reading and you all crack me up.
> 
> At this point, I would like to be added as a maybe for your trip.  I didn't catch the dates but might be able to swing a long weekend.  My problem will be vacation time.  My company was bought out last year and we now max out at 4 weeks of vacation when I would have been at 6 next year.  Before we found out, I had already two big trips planned -Europe with family and then to visit a friend in London and then Hawaii with friends for a college football game. That will take most of that 4 weeks (can't make those long flights for just a week - going to enjoy it while I am there).
> 
> This year, I am going to WDW in October to meet up with friend from London and my other Disney chicks.  Then later in the month taking my 12 year old niece.  She is a Disney nut just like me.  Then I am taking my Mom in December for the Candlelight Processional.  Saw it last year and knew I had to take her.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!



Welcome to our slightly off kilter, merry band of disSingles !!!  We may seem a bit scary but most of us don't bite ( well ..... not toohard, so I am told !!)



Sha said:


> you can tell when Jen2 gets hers... since that is the longest to get things in the mail
> 
> she already is stalking the mailman



And I have to say that he is NOT cooperating very well at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    



Sha said:


> I dont want to let Tink down again with not having list updated... (ok so not really let down).  Granted some are MIA lately.... but they will stay on list until we hear otherwise, right Jen2 and TInk? After all it is far enough away.
> 
> 1. Jenroc
> 2. Antss2001
> 3. Care
> 4. Rebecca06261
> 5. Sha
> 6. InstImpres
> 7. Carrieannew
> 8. Connorsmom911
> 9. Dismom0923
> 10. GalDisney
> 11. gjw007
> 12. hlyntunstl
> 13. jadedbeauty14304
> 14. jennyf2
> 15. mickeefan
> 16. MockTurtle
> 17. NedsTJ
> 18. pdchris
> 19. ttester9612
> 20. Nurse_Darcy
> 21. OlyWaguy
> 22. gower525
> 23. Jeanny
> 24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> 25. NH_Bubba
> 26. SweetAmy31
> 27. Slugworth
> 28. Disneyfanx3
> 29. Chrisy76334
> 30. eeyoregon
> 31. ahoff
> 32. mjperry
> 33. Wunderwoman
> 34. Piratemel (on fence)
> 35. talicskai
> 36. KyDerbyman
> 36. Sand2270 (a maybe)
> 37. DisneyKip



Looks awesome there Sha.  Next week I will send out a group email to all the Mia's and hopefully get all the info we are looking for.  Summer is sooooooooo busy, I bet most have just forgotten.  I am sure Tink understands ..... right now .....  .  Can't upset the fairy - I hear she can have a temper !!!      

PS  Good morning to all !!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Jen, how do you know Tink??


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> And I have to say that he is NOT cooperating very well at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome there Sha. Next week I will send out a group email to all the Mia's and hopefully get all the info we are looking for. Summer is sooooooooo busy, I bet most have just forgotten. I am sure Tink understands ..... right now .....  . Can't upset the fairy - I hear she can have a temper !!!
> 
> PS Good morning to all !!!!!


 
It shouldnt be to much longer before it gets there... but yes... he isnt cooperating

sounds like a plan to email them


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .I have been on and off very little lately. . .just a few minutes in the AM and then about 5 to catch up before heading out in the PM. . .since I have so many trips planned that are more than a weekend to DLR I have had to do some SERIOUS planning to make sure I have everything I want taken care of. . .

I am definitely planning on this one. . .so keep me on the list and I will send Jen my info in a few minutes. . .after I get caught up and before I go to bed. . .lol


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Sha said:


> I dont want to let Tink down again with not having list updated... (ok so not really let down).  Granted some are MIA lately.... but they will stay on list until we hear otherwise, right Jen2 and TInk? After all it is far enough away.
> 
> *15*/39​1. *Jenroc*
> 2. Antss2001
> 3. *Care*
> 4. *Rebecca06261*
> 5. *Sha*
> 6. *InstImpres*
> 7. Carrieannew
> 8. *Connorsmom911*
> 9. *Dismom0923*
> 10. GalDisney
> 11. gjw007
> 12. hlyntunstl
> 13. jadedbeauty14304
> 14. jennyf2
> 15. mickeefan
> 16. MockTurtle
> 17. NedsTJ
> 18. pdchris
> 19. *ttester9612*
> 20. *Nurse_Darcy*
> 21. OlyWaguy
> 22. *gower525*
> 23. Jeanny
> 24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> 25. *NH_Bubba*
> 26. SweetAmy31
> 27. Slugworth
> 28. Disneyfanx3
> 29. Chrisy76334
> 30. eeyoregon
> 31. ahoff
> 32. mjperry
> 33. Wunderwoman
> 34. Piratemel (on fence)
> 35. talicskai
> 36. *KyDerbyman*
> 37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
> 38. *DisneyKip*
> 39. *ShannonRT*
> 
> EDIT: I put the names in *bold* for information that I have for this trip. If you have sent information & your name is not in *bold* please resend. I may have deleted it by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Tink understands ..... right now .....  .  Can't upset the fairy - I hear she can have a temper !!!
> 
> PS  Good morning to all !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand & you both are going to make me look like a bad fairy!!!
> 
> Jen & I have been friend for quite a LONG time
Click to expand...


----------



## Sha

TINK!!!!!!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Sha said:


> TINK!!!!!!



Hi Sha. I am going to send you something else I updated from those planners you sent me. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sha

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Hi Sha. I am going to send you something else I updated from those planners you sent me. Let me know what you think.


 
k... sounds like a plan. will watch for it.


----------



## rebecca06261

Isn't amazing how we feel in awe of Tink's presence  

I can't believe Timmy hasn't given her info yet! For shame, Timmy... for shame


----------



## Jenroc

See !!!!  I told you ..... she can be a bit of a hot head !!!  Sorry Tink !!!     

Ky is Pm-ing me his info later and so is Darcy ..... anyone who is a little nervous about having their info out there ...... please don't be !!  It is not going into the wrong hands !!!!!  It will _*all*_ be kept private.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Isn't amazing how we feel in awe of Tink's presence
> 
> I can't believe Timmy hasn't given her info yet! For shame, Timmy... for shame


 
 

bad TImmy... may need to send her to the corner (since somehow last night it was said I was in charge of the time out chair    ) and I havent sent anyone to the corner in a LONG time


----------



## disneykip

Jenroc said:


> Welcome to our slightly off kilter, merry band of disSingles !!!  We may seem a bit scary but most of us don't bite ( well ..... not toohard, so I am told !!)





Off Kilter - love watching men in Kilts sing!!!  I think I will fit right in!!  

Working on my post count.  What information will you need?  


Thanks for all the welcomes.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> bad TImmy... may need to send her to the corner (since somehow last night it was said I was in charge of the time out chair    ) and I havent sent anyone to the corner in a LONG time



At least I didn't have to go to the timeout chair last night ..... I probably would have fallen asleep !!



disneykip said:


> Jenroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our slightly off kilter, merry band of disSingles !!!  We may seem a bit scary but most of us don't bite ( well ..... not toohard, so I am told !!)
> 
> 
> Off Kilter - lover watching men in Kilts sing!!!  I think I will fit right in!!
> 
> Working on my post count.  What information will you need?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need full name, snail mail addy, email addy, phone #, bday, fav Disney character(s).  Arrrrrr  welcome to the crew !!
> 
> To quote a famous pirate -- "Part of the crew, part of the ship - part of the crew, part of the ship !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenroc

Now back to business ... here is the final list for the "name" of our trip.  We have one new entry and they are all listed alphabetically here.  Please PM me your vote, so no one feels left out or rejected because their name didn't get a vote.  All votes must be in by Monday August 11th.  Good luck to all !!!!

Disboards Singles Disneyfest October 2009

Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009

Dispeeps Magical Carpet Ride to Adventure

Girls Gone Wild - Disney Style

Singles Spooky Meet October 2009

Spooky Singles Meet October 2009

Spuds Meet Buds - Halloween 2009 
( Mr & Mrs Potato Head in costumes are the mascots)

The Boo Crew - Halloween 2009


There you go folks !!!!!  Happy voting !!!  Soon we will have a name !!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

disneykip said:


> Off Kilter - love watching men in Kilts sing!!!  I think I will fit right in!!
> 
> Working on my post count.  What information will you need?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes.



I just love watching men in kilts


----------



## nurse.darcy

Jenroc said:


> See !!!!  I told you ..... she can be a bit of a hot head !!!  Sorry Tink !!!
> 
> Ky is Pm-ing me his info later and so is Darcy ..... anyone who is a little nervous about having their info out there ...... please don't be !!  It is not going into the wrong hands !!!!!  It will _*all*_ be kept private.



Its all sent, now goodnight (or morning if you don't sleep during the day) to everyone. . .hugs. . .


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Now back to business ... here is the final list for the "name" of our trip. We have one new entry and they are all listed alphabetically here. Please PM me your vote, so no one feels left out or rejected because their name didn't get a vote. All votes must be in by Monday August 11th. Good luck to all !!!!
> 
> Disboards Singles Disneyfest October 2009
> 
> Disboards Singles Spooktacular Meet October 2009
> 
> Dispeeps Magical Carpet Ride to Adventure
> 
> Girls Gone Wild - Disney Style
> 
> Singles Spooky Meet October 2009
> 
> Spooky Singles Meet October 2009
> 
> Spuds Meet Buds - Halloween 2009
> ( Mr & Mrs Potato Head in costumes are the mascots)
> 
> The Boo Crew - Halloween 2009
> 
> 
> There you go folks !!!!! Happy voting !!! Soon we will have a name !!!!!!!!


 
hmmm   there is THAT orange again


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> well hang in there young man.. you are at the right place.. i just have to send you the book on how to stretch those weekends 101
> 
> 
> again ...




Send away.  A girl can use all the help she can get!!    

Why did they have to take my vacation away?   

I started out thinking that I wouldn't get to go to WDW in 2009 but now, I know that just isn't going to be possible.  I would have withdrawals.  I am also thinking that depending on when the DL meet ends up being, maybe it will work out for the beginning or end of my Hawaii trip.  Just will go through LA with a couple day layover.


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> hmmm   there is THAT orange again



 hehehehehe  YUP !!!  hehehehehe



disneykip said:


> Send away.  A girl can use all the help she can get!!
> 
> Why did they have to take my vacation away?
> 
> I started out thinking that I wouldn't get to go to WDW in 2009 but now, I know that just isn't going to be possible.  I would have withdrawals.  I am also thinking that depending on when the DL meet ends up being, maybe it will work out for the beginning or end of my Hawaii trip.  Just will go through LA with a couple day layover.



Best of luck to you !!!  Hope you can figure a way !!


----------



## Dizmom0923

I can understand how you feel.  I was going for Christmas this year and now I started a new job.  They said I couldn't go for Christmas but they are letting me go for Mardi Gras.  I really wanted to quit at that time but then I would be able to go at all(MONEY).
Mardi Gras is soooo far away right now.  I guess I will have to try and live vicariously through everyone elses trips.....I love the disboards.



disneykip said:


> New to posting here but have been reading and you all crack me up.
> 
> At this point, I would like to be added as a maybe for your trip.  I didn't catch the dates but might be able to swing a long weekend.  My problem will be vacation time.  My company was bought out last year and we now max out at 4 weeks of vacation when I would have been at 6 next year.  Before we found out, I had already two big trips planned -Europe with family and then to visit a friend in London and then Hawaii with friends for a college football game. That will take most of that 4 weeks (can't make those long flights for just a week - going to enjoy it while I am there).
> 
> This year, I am going to WDW in October to meet up with friend from London and my other Disney chicks.  Then later in the month taking my 12 year old niece.  She is a Disney nut just like me.  Then I am taking my Mom in December for the Candlelight Processional.  Saw it last year and knew I had to take her.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning Dispeeps!!!

looking forward to a great day here. Not a civic holiday like some of our Northern friends... (hope its fun Jen2 and Tracey) but should be good none the less.


----------



## Jenroc

_Good Morning one and all !!!  It is a beautiful, sunny, holiday Monday, up here in Canada !! And it is RIB FEST BBQ day, here, at my house.  That secret Disney Hoop Dee Doo rib rub is working its magic as I type !!!!!
Lots of fun jobs to do   &   but it will be all worth it in the end !!

Sha - those plans look awesome.   I am happy to go to any of them !!!  The penny pincher in me says stay low but the dreamer in me (which usually wins) says go big, we all deserve it !!!  Just let me know where to tell Magical Express to drop me off and I will be there !    I can believe that we will be in WDW in 46 days !!!  Wish we were there sooner !  

KY - have a safe and fantastic trip with the girls !!   Say HI to the mouse for us all !!  

Timmy - it was so nice to talk to you last night !!   Can't wait for the package !!!!  I love things like that !  It was so thoughtful of you to send it to me !  

I hope everyone else has a great day too !!   _


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning.... Ok now am all set... I have sent the three blind mice on their merry way!!!  

Just finishing up with laundry then back to napping for me... work at 4PM but for now breakfast!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning.... Ok now am all set... I have sent the three blind mice on their merry way!!!
> 
> Just finishing up with laundry then back to napping for me... work at 4PM but for now breakfast!!!!!!!



And now *I'm* all set. 

Orthodontist appt - Check!
Uniform skirts - Check!
Glasses repaired - Check!
New headlight bulb installed - Check!
New wiper blades installed - Check!
Suitcases packed - Che...um...ack!  Gotta go pack mine and I'm OUTTA HERE!!


----------



## sand2270

KyDerbyMan said:


> And now *I'm* all set.
> 
> Orthodontist appt - Check!
> Uniform skirts - Check!
> Glasses repaired - Check!
> New headlight bulb installed - Check!
> New wiper blades installed - Check!
> Suitcases packed - Che...um...ack!  Gotta go pack mine and I'm OUTTA HERE!!



have a great trip!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


>




can you hear me now


----------



## Sha

Good morning! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning! Hope everyone is doing well.



Have A lovely  day Peeps!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> can you hear me now




Hunh?  What?  Is someone there?   kssssshhhhhh....over.


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hunh?  What?  Is someone there?   kssssshhhhhh....over.



I knew it... you were just using the network as an excuse... next thing I know I will hear ... Oh its not you... its the phone....  


 "Once upon a time I was falling in love, but now I'm only falling apart."


time to wallow in pain....


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> I knew it... you were just using the next work as an excuse... next thing I know I will here ... Oh its not you... its the phone....
> 
> 
> "Once upon a time I was falling in love, but now I'm only falling apart."
> 
> 
> time to wallow in pain....



    


If it makes you feel any better, I had to turn my phone off not much later cuz the battery was going down.  So, you had the honor of being the last person I talked to!   


Ok...need food and I smell something wafting down from upstairs...


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I had to turn my phone off not much later cuz the battery was going down.  So, you had the honor of being the last person I talked to!
> 
> 
> *Ok...need food and I smell something wafting down from upstairs...*



shoot sorry for all the typo... that's what happens when you are so distraught...   ..........  




hmmmmm what happened to Lean Cuisine and such ?????
_
"I should have been more careful. I was blinded by your halo, so I never noticed the horns."_


----------



## okaybye

Is it too late to get in on the proposed trip for next year?


----------



## ANTSS2001

okaybye said:


> Is it too late to get in on the proposed trip for next year?



 never to late!!!!


Good morning Peeps... Hmmmm where is everybody ??!!   Sha... Reb!!!!  you're gonna be so proud of meeeeeee I got my myspace up running.. granted it still look ukky but hey... and I was listening to clarkkent's playlist... omg.. makes you wanna fall in love.... well  have not listen to the lyrics of the song..but the melody is comforting.... 

Ok time for some Ginger vanilla bean tea with home made raisin pumpkin bread... Yum!!!


PS: went back to his playlist.. LOL the titel was all comes to end.. it is a break up song.. hahahahah sheesshh ok let us just stick to melody!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

okaybye said:


> Is it too late to get in on the proposed trip for next year?


 
no its not.... lots of time, but they are trying to get the list going so they can start mailing things out etc. With a group this large, there will be a lot of work for the main two who are doing the planning.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> shoot sorry for all the typo... that's what happens when you are so distraught...   ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm what happened to Lean Cuisine and such ?????
> _
> "I should have been more careful. I was blinded by your halo, so I never noticed the horns."_



Any time I can get some good homemade Thai food I'm all over that.

Lean Cuisine...who??


----------



## ANTSS2001

question of the Hour...

*Do you like Salmon ?*

I like mine oven crusted with honey dizon,basil and mushroom sometimes capers too Yum!!







with a nice bottle of Chaddsford's  Pinot Grisio


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> question of the Hour...
> 
> *Do you like Salmon ?*
> 
> I like mine oven crusted with honey dizon,basil and mushroom sometimes capers too Yum!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a nice bottle of Chaddsford's  Pinot Grisio



Wanna come down to FL and cook some up tonight??  LOL!

I usually just cook my up on the stove with some olive oil in the pan.


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Any time I can get some good homemade *Thai *food I'm all over that.
> 
> Lean Cuisine...who??



missed this post... 

Thai... hmmm only thing I can do with that cuisine is Pad Thai.. and is Goreng theirs too...  not sure... 

But if it is Chinese, a little bit of Japanese, Korean,  and Italian there I can help you with that... 



KyDerbyMan said:


> Wanna come down to FL and cook some up tonight??  LOL!
> 
> I usually just cook my up on the stove with some olive oil in the pan.



Hmmm tonight ??? "looking at calendar" shoot I am working..... sheeesshhhhhhhhhhhh  like I have any other thing do but work...  maybe next October!!!  LoL if you hear CM's complaining at the BW.. that must be the salmon....


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> "Once upon a time I was falling in love, but now I'm only falling apart."


"....nothing I can say, total eclipse of the heart..." 

I like singing that song when I'm alone in my car...very loudly too  Nobody else would want to hear me sing it  



okaybye said:


> Is it too late to get in on the proposed trip for next year?


 Yay!  I'm so glad you're like the 2nd person in a week that's jumped on board! This is going to be an awesome trip!



ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning Peeps... Hmmmm where is everybody ??!!   Sha... Reb!!!!  you're gonna be so proud of meeeeeee I got my myspace up running.. granted it still look ukky but hey... and I was listening to clarkkent's playlist... omg.. makes you wanna fall in love.... well  have not listen to the lyrics of the song..but the melody is comforting....
> 
> Ok time for some Ginger vanilla bean tea with home made raisin pumpkin bread... Yum!!!
> 
> 
> PS: went back to his playlist.. LOL the titel was all comes to end.. it is a break up song.. hahahahah sheesshh ok let us just stick to melody!!!!!!!!!!!



#1, I'm glad you finally got your myspace up and running, did you add me yet???  

#2, Ginger vanilla bean tea sounds yummy... did you make the raisin pumpkin bread???

#3, What song are you talking about?? Who is Clarkkent?



ANTSS2001 said:


> question of the Hour...
> 
> *Do you like Salmon ?*
> 
> I like mine oven crusted with honey dizon,basil and mushroom sometimes capers too Yum!!



  I love salmon. I grill mine after I marinate it in a little balsamic vinegar  and I sometimes add a little maple-syrup glaze. Now _that's_ yummy! BTW, that's a really easy trick for pain chicken breasts too... just don't marinate for more than 20 minutes, can be a little potent. 





KyDerbyMan said:


> Wanna come down to FL and cook some up tonight??  LOL!
> 
> I usually just cook my up on the stove with some olive oil in the pan.



That sounds good too! having fun in florida???


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> never to late!!!!
> 
> 
> Good morning Peeps... Hmmmm where is everybody ??!!   Sha... Reb!!!!  you're gonna be so proud of meeeeeee *I got my myspace up running*.. granted it still look ukky but hey... and I was listening to clarkkent's playlist... omg.. makes you wanna fall in love.... well  have not listen to the lyrics of the song..but the melody is comforting....



OMG you have a MySpace now...did you add me


----------



## sand2270

rebecca06261 said:


> "....nothing I can say, total eclipse of the heart..."
> 
> I like singing that song when I'm alone in my car...very loudly too  Nobody else would want to hear me sing it



LOL my best friend HATES that song.  It is like running fingernails down a chalkboard to her.  But I totally get the singing it at the top of your lungs in your car.  Just like that movie Bandits.


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> OMG you have a MySpace now...did you add me



You have myspace too/???? Add me!!!    I got your facebook request... I just added you today.. Care is supposed to teach me how to use facebook. I'm much better with myspace 



sand2270 said:


> LOL my best friend HATES that song.  It is like running fingernails down a chalkboard to her.  But I totally get the singing it at the top of your lungs in your car.  Just like that movie Bandits.



omg! I forgot all about that!  This has me thinking... new survey question for the trippers

What Disney song do you like to sing really loudly when you're by yourself (or not) in your car???

My answer: Camp Rock's "We Rock"  <----- you can start making fun of me now


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> #1, I'm glad you finally got your myspace up and running, did you add me yet???
> 
> #2, Ginger vanilla bean tea sounds yummy... did you make the raisin pumpkin bread???
> 
> #3, What song are you talking about?? Who is Clarkkent?



1. Yes i think you are did already since I got a request from email all I did was ok... that was easy...  again am a blogger.. not a myspacer...LOL bare with me 

I do have facebook too but please.. lets not get into that  

2. Yup the bread last nite when I got home.. cant sleep so I end up baking...  Sleep at 2AM is hard to come by this days.. I used to just close my eyes at 5 minutes to two and I am on my way to see the Sandman 

3. clarkkent is another diser that I have not seen lately who is from Seattle who is doing a solo trip in Sept..  



ttester9612 said:


> OMG you have a MySpace now...did you add me




I tried but when I put your last name it says I have the wrong last name... 



rebecca06261 said:


> omg! I forgot all about that!  This has me thinking... new survey question for the trippers
> 
> What Disney song do you like to sing really loudly when you're by yourself (or not) in your car???
> 
> My answer: Camp Rock's "We Rock"  <----- you can start making fun of me now



when I dont wanna hear anybody at work.. I humm (sp) A whole new world., then  medly it up with Mulans and Ariels theme and finally Wishes...LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

rebecca06261 said:


> What Disney song do you like to sing really loudly when you're by yourself (or not) in your car???
> 
> My answer: Camp Rock's "We Rock"  <----- you can start making fun of me now



Reflection from the movie Mulan.. I relate to it A LOT, and my singing voice is horrible, so it is only when I am alone that I sing it out loud! LOL I love Mulan..


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> You have myspace too/???? Add me!!!    I got your facebook request... I just added you today.. Care is supposed to teach me how to use facebook. I'm much better with myspace





ANTSS2001 said:


> I tried but when I put your last name it says I have the wrong last name...



I'm new to Facebook to....can handle myspace much better.

Interesting..did you click on the myspace in my sigg?


----------



## ttester9612

Rebecca I sent you request to be added to MySpace.. 

Timmy...what is your last name?  I don't know how to find you on myspace.


----------



## ttester9612

ttester9612 said:


> Rebecca I sent you request to be added to MySpace..
> 
> Timmy...what is your last name?  I don't know how to find you on myspace.



Okay, i found a timmy with a dancing ant, so i assume it's you.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> omg! I forgot all about that! This has me thinking... new survey question for the trippers
> 
> What Disney song do you like to sing really loudly when you're by yourself (or not) in your car???
> 
> My answer: Camp Rock's "We Rock" <----- you can start making fun of me now


 
Just about any Disney song... my mom if she is with me, like when we were driving back from Virginia, and my iPod hit the disney tunes... she was just shaking her head


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Just about any Disney song... my mom if she is with me, like when we were driving back from Virginia, and my iPod hit the disney tunes... she was just shaking her head



 That is funny.  My mom would probably do the same thing.  Although, I got her hooked on the Candlelight Processional CD this past Christmas.  Had to get her in the mood since I am taking her in December to CP.


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> That is funny. My mom would probably do the same thing. Although, I got her hooked on the Candlelight Processional CD this past Christmas. Had to get her in the mood since I am taking her in December to CP.


 
My mom loves that too. We actually havent made any plans for that yet.
That is on my iPod also  we usually see it several times each year.


----------



## rebecca06261

I thought I was the only one who had a Disney playlist on her ipod


----------



## okaybye

Sha said:


> no its not.... lots of time, but they are trying to get the list going so they can start mailing things out etc. With a group this large, there will be a lot of work for the main two who are doing the planning.



If I can help... let me know.  What do you need from me?


----------



## okaybye

rebecca06261 said:


> I thought I was the only one who had a Disney playlist on her ipod




Definitely NOT the only one


----------



## ANTSS2001

*what type of beverage you drink, alcoholic and none alcoholic?*


answer: iced tead lots of ice/ iced water... riesling,icewine and margarita with patron if possible


----------



## okaybye

What Disney song do you like to sing really loudly when you're by yourself (or not) in your car???

Mmmm... there are many... big one is "colors of the wind" from Pocohantas.   Another big one is the old "Makin Memories" from the old Journey Into Imagination pre-show.


----------



## okaybye

ANTSS2001 said:


> *what type of beverage you drink, alcoholic and none alcoholic?*
> 
> 
> Oops... we changed questions there... I sound like a parrot here... but yeah... tea and margaritas.  Woo!  (actually a fan of Columbia Winery's Cellarmaster's Reisling, truth be known)
> 
> And I have a killer recipe for Garlic rubbed, dill crusted, pan seared salmon that will knock any ones socks off, if y'all are so inclined


----------



## okaybye

Mmm... also have myspace, but don't know how y'all are swapping info.  Someone in charge let me know what they need.  BTW... who's in charge?


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> *what type of beverage you drink, alcoholic and none alcoholic?*
> 
> 
> answer: iced tead lots of ice/ iced water... riesling,icewine and margarita with patron if possible



Diet Dew, lately Cranberry and Vodka.  Love icewine - just only drink it at WDW during F&W.  Margarita, any other frozen type thing (what is that one in France - Grey Goose Slushie?? - just had one in July - yummy).  

Guess I will stop right there.


----------



## Jenroc

okaybye said:


> Is it too late to get in on the proposed trip for next year?



Are you kidding ??  We are always looking for new victims.... oh I mean .... friends !!!!   



Sha said:


> no its not.... lots of time, but they are trying to get the list going so they can start mailing things out etc. With a group this large, there will be a lot of work for the main two who are doing the planning.



Thanks Sha .... I have been lost in migraine world and maybe for another day or so.  The screen is huting my eyes.        



rebecca06261 said:


> You have myspace too/???? Add me!!!    I got your facebook request... I just added you today.. Care is supposed to teach me how to use facebook. I'm much better with myspace.
> omg! I forgot all about that!  This has me thinking... new survey question for the trippers
> 
> What Disney song do you like to sing really loudly when you're by yourself (or not) in your car???
> My answer: Camp Rock's "We Rock"  <----- you can start making fun of me now




I have LOTS of different Disney tunes in my van ..... it all depends on the mood I am in at the time.  And I don't have to be alone -- my kids are used to me by now.





Sha said:


> Just about any Disney song... my mom if she is with me, like when we were driving back from Virginia, and my iPod hit the disney tunes... she was just shaking her head



My mom won't drive with me anymore !!!   



okaybye said:


> If I can help... let me know.  What do you need from me?



 I will let you know.  Tinkerbell is going to be a big help too !!!



okaybye said:


> Mmm... also have myspace, but don't know how y'all are swapping info.  Someone in charge let me know what they need.  BTW... who's in charge?



Hi okeybye !!  I am the fool who came up with this idea.  Please PM me the following .....
full name
full snail mail and email address
phone #
birthdate
favourite character(s)
preference of what kind of room (value, moderate, deluxe, DVC, APHolder etc) 

Basically any info you think I might need to contact you and keep you informed.  Please complete the poll above becasue soon I will be needing to know which tour you want to do, meals you want to have etc .... 


I will be on here for short periods of time today and tomorrow until this head-thing   clears up.  Have a good one !!!!!


----------



## Sha

Yes Kip... its Grey Goose lemon slushies  and the other there is Grand Marnier (spelling) for the orange one. 

Good morning everyone! hope everyone is doing ok. 

Jen2, saw on the other thread about the headache.. hope it feels better soon. 

Hope everyone has a great day today!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> *what type of beverage you drink, alcoholic and none alcoholic?*


Non-Alcoholic:  Sweet Tea (no lemon,) Diet Coke, Diet Dr. Pepper 

Alcoholic: Crown & coke, Jack & Coke, Tequila, Margaritas, Glowtinis


----------



## mickeyvixie

ANTSS2001 said:


> *what type of beverage you drink, alcoholic and none alcoholic?*:



Homemade wine provided to us free 
  I SEEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUU!


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Yes Kip... its Grey Goose lemon slushies  and the other there is Grand Marnier (spelling) for the orange one.



OH yeah - yummy.  Where can I find one of those around here?  Hmmm, guess I have to go to WDW!!!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> *what type of beverage you drink, alcoholic and none alcoholic?*
> 
> 
> answer: iced tead lots of ice/ iced water... riesling,icewine and margarita with patron if possible



Lots of ice water; ice tea, MARGARITAs and Samuel Adams..


----------



## rebecca06261

Teresa, which Sam Adams??  He has quite a few ya know


----------



## ANTSS2001

mickeyvixie said:


> Homemade wine provided to us free
> I SEEEEEEEE YOUUUUUUU!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hey Timmy, 5 more posts and you'll be at 9000!!   Good Diser!


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> *Do you like Salmon ?*



Love salmon. Maple-glazed and grilled on a cedar plank. Yummy! 



rebecca06261 said:


> Care is supposed to teach me how to use facebook. I'm much better with myspace



Yep. Haven't forgotten about that. Just got back online tonight, and trying to catch up on the boards. I'll be in touch over the weekend about a little training session for Facebook, Rebecca  




rebecca06261 said:


> What Disney song do you like to sing really loudly when you're by yourself (or not) in your car???



Part of Your World and Under the Sea from The Little Mermaid



ANTSS2001 said:


> *what type of beverage you drink, alcoholic and none alcoholic?*



Non-Alcoholic: water, milk, rootbeer (it's a treat when I have some), coffee, tea
Alcoholic: rye and Coke, Riesling, Gewurtzstraminer, Shiraz, champagne, scotch, etc... too many to list! 



rebecca06261 said:


> Alcoholic: Crown & coke, *Jack & Coke*, Tequila, Margaritas, Glowtinis



I need to seriously learn to read slowly and properly... I thought you were referring to Capt Jack Sparrow, Rebecca. Hmm. That would definitely be a drink that I'd love to have, as well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Care said:


> Love salmon. Maple-glazed and grilled on a cedar plank. Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Haven't forgotten about that. Just got back online tonight, and trying to catch up on the boards. I'll be in touch over the weekend about a little training session for Facebook, Rebecca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of Your World and Under the Sea from The Little Mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Alcoholic: water, milk, rootbeer (it's a treat when I have some), coffee, tea
> Alcoholic: rye and Coke, Riesling, Gewurtzstraminer, Shiraz, champagne, scotch, etc... too many to list!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to seriously learn to read slowly and properly... I thought you were referring to Capt Jack Sparrow, Rebecca. Hmm. That would definitely be a drink that I'd love to have, as well!



Did someone say Captain Jack. . .lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

*what is your preffered appetizer ?*


love calamari, coconut shrimp... so..so.. on cocktail shrimp... but love love the seared tuna in wasabi




   
I just realized these are sea food.. I do have allergic reaction on sea food.. hahahaha... that would be The question of the hour and a half... lol do you have any allergies?????


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!!! Hope that the day is off to a magical start!

And YEA!!!!! ITS THE WEEKEND!!! Felt like we just had the last weekend... I guess the week went fast for me  

Anyways.. have a great day today!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Good Friday Morning and Happy start to the Olympics !!!  May *ALL *of the world's finest athletes participate at their best levels and return to their home countries safely !!!!!!  
PeaceLove Happiness  

PS  This is the same post as on the other threads.  Don't want to push the brain activity too much today !!!  lol



Care said:


> I need to seriously learn to read slowly and properly... I thought you were referring to Capt Jack Sparrow, Rebecca. Hmm. That would definitely be a drink that I'd love to have, as well!



Ohhhhhhh ..... the mental imagines are "almost" too much to bear !!!!  





Oops -- sorry for the size -- DD is lending her support to "The Capt'n"


----------



## disneykip

Cute picture Jen!


----------



## Jenroc

disneykip said:


> Cute picture Jen!




Gee ... thanks !  You should have seen the look on her face while she was standing up there with him.  She winked and smiled as if to say "Sorry about your luck Mom, he's mine !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Good Friday Morning and Happy start to the Olympics !!! May *ALL *of the world's finest athletes participate at their best levels and return to their home countries safely !!!!!!
> PeaceLove Happiness


 
Had to google something.. and tying into the Olympics... they always do something for certain days/holidays/birthdays... and today is no different. Take a look sometime today.


----------



## Sha

Some wonderful... incredible shots from the Olympics at this link 

http://www.nbcolympics.com/destinationbeijing/photos/galleryid=183811.html


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Sha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15*/39​1. *Jenroc*
> 2. Antss2001
> 3. *Care*
> 4. *Rebecca06261*
> 5. *Sha*
> 6. *InstImpres*
> 7. Carrieannew
> 8. *Connorsmom911*
> 9. *Dismom0923*
> 10. GalDisney
> 11. gjw007
> 12. hlyntunstl
> 13. jadedbeauty14304
> 14. jennyf2
> 15. mickeefan
> 16. MockTurtle
> 17. NedsTJ
> 18. pdchris
> 19. *ttester9612*
> 20. *Nurse_Darcy*
> 21. OlyWaguy
> 22. *gower525*
> 23. Jeanny
> 24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> 25. *NH_Bubba*
> 26. SweetAmy31
> 27. Slugworth
> 28. Disneyfanx3
> 29. Chrisy76334
> 30. eeyoregon
> 31. ahoff
> 32. mjperry
> 33. Wunderwoman
> 34. Piratemel (on fence)
> 35. talicskai
> 36. *KyDerbyman*
> 37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
> 38. *DisneyKip*
> 39. *ShannonRT*
> 
> EDIT: I put the names in *bold* for those whose information I have for this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Tinkerbell stop to spread some pixie dust. I want to just put this back out there of information needed. Jennifer & I have been brainstorming. I think there are some good ideas that have come up in our conversations. Please check your emails soon for something from me.
> 
> Antss2001, I believe Jennifer said she had your information, she just has not forwarded it to me at this time. Please do not feel missed on that.
Click to expand...


----------



## ANTSS2001

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> DB.Tinkerbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antss2001, I believe Jennifer said she had your information, she just has not forwarded it to me at this time. Please do not feel missed on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... and since you are here may you please send me a truck load of pixe dust.. feeling a bit cr@ppy right now...
Click to expand...


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> *what is your preffered appetizer ?*


Depends on where I am eatting!  




DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Just a Tinkerbell stop to spread some pixie dust. I want to just put this back out there of information needed. Jennifer & I have been brainstorming. I think there are some good ideas that have come up in our conversations. Please check your emails soon for something from me.
> 
> Antss2001, I believe Jennifer said she had your information, she just has not forwarded it to me at this time. Please do not feel missed on that.



     (I really want to be able to have this entire list of emoticons on my email lol)



ANTSS2001 said:


> thanks... and since you are here may you please send me a truck load of pixe dust.. feeling a bit cr@ppy right now...


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

ANTSS2001 said:


> thanks... and since you are here may you please send me a truck load of pixe dust.. feeling a bit cr@ppy right now...



     
     
    
     
     X1000

I tried to send more, but it appears you can only have 25 images per post. (insert confused smiley here). I hope that helps!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> thanks... and since you are here may you please send me a truck load of pixe dust.. feeling a bit cr@ppy right now...


 
Awww TImmy!!    we love you!!!


----------



## Sha

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Please check your emails soon for something from me.
> 
> Antss2001, I believe Jennifer said she had your information, she just has not forwarded it to me at this time. Please do not feel missed on that.


 
I got Tink mail just a bit ago!!! 

jen2 must be slacking! (maybe it was the head ache)


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Sha said:


> I got Tink mail just a bit ago!!!
> 
> jen2 must be slacking! (maybe it was the head ache)



Thank you Sha


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> I got Tink mail just a bit ago!!!
> 
> jen2 must be slacking! (maybe it was the head ache)



Nooooooooooooooo ..... it is because of the villians that have invaded my house for the summer !!!!  Can you imagine ???... They expect me to entertain then ALL summer long, like I am suppose to take care of them or something !!!!!  The nerve !!!!!!   LOL  (and a little left from the headache !!)


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Nooooooooooooooo ..... it is because of the villians that have invaded my house for the summer !!!! Can you imagine ???... They expect me to entertain then ALL summer long, like I am suppose to take care of them or something !!!!! The nerve !!!!!! LOL (and a little left from the headache !!)


 
     you mean those villians *you* birthed???


----------



## Care

Jenroc said:


> Gee ... thanks !  You should have seen the look on her face while she was standing up there with him.  She winked and smiled as if to say "Sorry about your luck Mom, he's mine !!!!



Uh, actually, Jen, he's mine  He just doesn't know it... yet!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> thanks... and since you are here may you please send me a truck load of pixe dust.. feeling a bit cr@ppy right now...



     
     
     
      x a gigantic truck!



Sha said:


> I got Tink mail just a bit ago!!!



I got Tink mail, too! I feel so special!!


----------



## okaybye

Don't forget me!!!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

okaybye said:


> Don't forget me!!!



Would never forget someone on purpose  

You may be getting a PM from Jennifer (aka Jenroc) about needing some information. I will put your name on the list for going to join us. Nice to have you along


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

UPDATED list for the October 2009 trip

 

*15*/40​1. *Jenroc* 
2. Antss2001
3. *Care*
4. *Rebecca06261*
5. *Sha*
6. *InstImpres*
7. Carrieannew
8. *Connorsmom911*
9. *Dismom0923*
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. *ttester9612*
20. *Nurse_Darcy*
21. OlyWaguy
22. *gower525*
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. *NH_Bubba*
26. SweetAmy31
27. Slugworth
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. ahoff
32. mjperry
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. *KyDerbyman*
37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
38. *DisneyKip*
39. *ShannonRT*
40. Okaybye


EDIT: I put the names in *bold* for those whose information I have for this trip.


----------



## rebecca06261

Care said:


> Uh, actually, Jen, he's mine  He just doesn't know it... yet!



Nope, sorry doll! He's mine  


 

All of us girls should get a group picture with him on our trip


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Nope, sorry doll! He's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us girls should get a group picture with him on our trip



I be thinkin' we may be in for a wee bit of a scrap there, rebecca !!  I'm thinkin we may need to be havin' a duel for him at ye olde Pirate Tutorial !!!!  Is ye man enough for he duel ????        
If not ..... I'll settle for a group shot !!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Depends on where I am eatting!





DB.Tinkerbell said:


> : X1000
> 
> I tried to send more, but it appears you can only have 25 images per post. (insert confused smiley here). I hope that helps!





Sha said:


> Awww TImmy!!    we love you!!!





Care said:


> Uh, actually, Jen, he's mine  He just doesn't know it... yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x a gigantic truck!
> 
> 
> 
> I got Tink mail, too! I feel so special!!



thank you peeps!!!!!!!!   Hmmmmmmm  I think I got a new perspective after lunch today and then adfter talking to reb!!!!!!!!  I dont give a Flowering Pot !!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> thank you peeps!!!!!!!! Hmmmmmmm I think I got a new perspective after lunch today and then adfter talking to reb!!!!!!!! I dont give a Flowering Pot !!!!


 

you are more than welcome Timmy... glad to help! 

I could get in this thing with Capt Jack... after all i have proof of a kiss from him


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> thank you peeps!!!!!!!!   Hmmmmmmm  I think I got a new perspective after lunch today and then adfter talking to reb!!!!!!!!  I dont give a Flowering Pot !!!!


Thanks for cleaning up my language for me, Timmy  



Sha said:


> you are more than welcome Timmy... glad to help!
> 
> I could get in this thing with Capt Jack... after all i have proof of a kiss from him


I'm certain Capt Jack would love to have us clinging to him, pining for his affections... eek... it's all of a sudden getting a little swarmy for my taste... we'll just stick to the group photo


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm certain Capt Jack would love to have us clinging to him, pining for his affections... eek... it's all of a sudden getting a little swarmy for my taste... we'll just stick to the group photo


 
LOL... am sure something special can be done


----------



## rebecca06261

Good Morning and Happy Weekend trippers!   

What are you getting into this weekend???


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! 

How is everyone doing?? I am WONDERFUL!!!! 

what am I up too you ask Reb??? I am going to pirate nap the Capt for us! lol


----------



## pdchris

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> UPDATED list for the October 2009 trip
> 
> 
> 
> *15*/40​1. *Jenroc*
> 2. Antss2001
> 3. *Care*
> 4. *Rebecca06261*
> 5. *Sha*
> 6. *InstImpres*
> 7. Carrieannew
> 8. *Connorsmom911*
> 9. *Dismom0923*
> 10. GalDisney
> 11. gjw007
> 12. hlyntunstl
> 13. jadedbeauty14304
> 14. jennyf2
> 15. mickeefan
> 16. MockTurtle
> 17. NedsTJ
> 18. pdchris
> 19. *ttester9612*
> 20. *Nurse_Darcy*
> 21. OlyWaguy
> 22. *gower525*
> 23. Jeanny
> 24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> 25. *NH_Bubba*
> 26. SweetAmy31
> 27. Slugworth
> 28. Disneyfanx3
> 29. Chrisy76334
> 30. eeyoregon
> 31. ahoff
> 32. mjperry
> 33. Wunderwoman
> 34. Piratemel (on fence)
> 35. talicskai
> 36. *KyDerbyman*
> 37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
> 38. *DisneyKip*
> 39. *ShannonRT*
> 40. Okaybye
> 
> 
> EDIT: I put the names in *bold* for those whose information I have for this trip.



Information as in....?


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?? I am WONDERFUL!!!!
> 
> what am I up too you ask Reb??? I am going to pirate nap the Capt for us! lol



Sounds like a fantasmic idea, Sha!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

pdchris said:


> Information as in....?



I should have included that for anyone who is new. Information needed is name, address, phone number to contact for emergency (could be a cell, optional), date of birth, email and favorite character. The information is not shared. Only Jennifer and I will have that, so we can (snail) mail some things that we have come up with. All surprises!


----------



## rebecca06261

Just so new people know, DB.Tinkerbell and Jenroc are the primary planners of our trip. For those of you who are apprehensive about giving out your personal information, I understand. The ladies are doing everything they can to make certain that we have a great trip by organizing grand gatherings, group functions, and just spreading a little general pixie dust our way. They can't do all of this without our information. I'm sure if you have specific questions, you can PM them and they'll be happy to answer them


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Just so new people know, DB.Tinkerbell and Jenroc are the primary planners of our trip. For those of you who are apprehensive about giving out your personal information, I understand. The ladies are doing everything they can to make certain that we have a great trip by organizing grand gatherings, group functions, and just spreading a little general pixie dust our way. They can't do all of this without our information. I'm sure if you have specific questions, you can PM them and they'll be happy to answer them



hmmmm well if Jen2 can you persuade Tink to Fed EX me a my Prince... so then I can kiss him and turn him into a forg   "frog cage empty as of right now"


----------



## ANTSS2001

BTW I made it to the boiler that is why I get to do a dis quickie!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm well if Jen2 can you persuade Tink to Fed EX me a my Prince... so then I can kiss him and turn him into a forg   "frog cage empty as of right now"


I said "specific questions," NOT "specific fairy god-mother requsts"  



ANTSS2001 said:


> BTW I made it to the boiler that is why I get to do a dis quickie!!!



I'm glad you made it to the boiler room! I'm sorry you have such a long day at work today... it's absolutely beautiful here and I'm almost done fixing up my new puter. I'm feeling icky but I don't care. It still means it's off to the river for me  

Don't work too hard!


----------



## Jenroc

Good afternoon everyone !!!  I am not sure I like this working out of the home thing ...., it is hard to catch up on what I miss !! 




Sha said:


> LOL... am sure something special can be done



ME FIRST, ME FIRST !!!!! i WOULD LOVE A LITTLE SWASHBUCKLING AND SHIVER IN ME TIMBERS !!!  



rebecca06261 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Weekend trippers!
> 
> What are you getting into this weekend???



Work !!!  



Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?? I am WONDERFUL!!!!
> 
> what am I up too you ask Reb??? I am going to pirate nap the Capt for us! lol



Arrrrrrrgh ..... me thinks you be doin us a good thing !!!  Poor captain !!!



DB.Tinkerbell said:


> I should have included that for anyone who is new. Information needed is name, address, phone number to contact for emergency (could be a cell, optional), date of birth, email and favorite character. The information is not shared. Only Jennifer and I will have that, so we can (snail) mail some things that we have come up with. All surprises!



Thanks for covering things for me while I was at work, Tink !!   



rebecca06261 said:


> Just so new people know, DB.Tinkerbell and Jenroc are the primary planners of our trip. For those of you who are apprehensive about giving out your personal information, I understand. The ladies are doing everything they can to make certain that we have a great trip by organizing grand gatherings, group functions, and just spreading a little general pixie dust our way. They can't do all of this without our information. I'm sure if you have specific questions, you can PM them and they'll be happy to answer them



If I don't have the answer, I am sure Tink does !!!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmm well if Jen2 can you persuade Tink to Fed EX me a my Prince... so then I can kiss him and turn him into a forg   "frog cage empty as of right now"



I think I will start taking specifications now so maybe Tink will have time to find our princes, and have them in the park when we get there !!!    WHOSE FIRST ????



ANTSS2001 said:


> BTW I made it to the boiler that is why I get to do a dis quickie!!!



YIPPEE !! 



rebecca06261 said:


> I said "specific questions," NOT "specific fairy god-mother requsts"




You never know what Tink and I can accomplish if we have the right incentives !!!    RIGHT, Tink ????


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> i WOULD LOVE A LITTLE SWASHBUCKLING AND SHIVER IN ME TIMBERS !!!



Who wouldn't??? Especially from Capt. Jack!?


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Who wouldn't??? Especially from Capt. Jack!?



We may have to start a new thread if this keeps up !!!  I can see it now ..... Single females who want their timbers shivered by Capt. Jack !!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Jenroc said:


> Thanks for covering things for me while I was at work, Tink !!



It wasn't that difficult 



Jenroc said:


> If I don't have the answer, I am sure Tink does !!!



  What is the question?  



Jenroc said:


> I think I will start taking specifications now so maybe Tink will have time to find our princes, and have them in the park when we get there !!!    WHOSE FIRST ????


 
Now you are putting TOO much faith in me! I think that falls under Fairy God Mother details  



Jenroc said:


> You never know what Tink and I can accomplish if we have the right incentives !!!    RIGHT, Tink ????



Don't forget your list of facts to find for your trip with Sha. Without you two I will have some trouble doing what you & I are planning.


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> We may have to start a new thread if this keeps up !!!  I can see it now ..... Single females who want their timbers shivered by Capt. Jack !!



I dunnooo... it _is_ family-oriented around here... but wth, I'll start:
MEMEMEMEMEME!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I said "specific questions," NOT "specific fairy god-mother requsts"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you made it to the boiler room! I'm sorry you have such a long day at work today... it's absolutely beautiful here and I'm almost done fixing up my new puter. I'm feeling icky but I don't care. It still means it's off to the river for me
> 
> Don't work too hard!



dont mind this long weekends.. keep me out of trouble "the mall" 



Jenroc said:


> I think I will start taking specifications now so maybe Tink will have time to find our princes, and have them in the park when we get there !!!    WHOSE FIRST ????
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what Tink and I can accomplish if we have the right incentives !!!    RIGHT, Tink ????




I have to think who I want hmmmm OK someone who dont have alot of followers... :


----------



## rebecca06261




----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


>



WOMAN!!!!  you laughin' at me ?????????


----------



## rebecca06261

Not _at_ you... but I do appreciate your comment


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Not _at_ you... but I do appreciate your comment



hmm there is one here... who is making the boiler room really hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmm there is one here... who is making the boiler room really hot!!!!!!!!



Don't you just love crushes??? (especially when they're at work - they make going to work a little more interesting.) 

Personally, I love crushes... I usually move from one crush to the next within a matter of a few weeks, tho.  This one's lasted for about a month, so who knows how that'll go


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Don't you just love crushes??? (especially when they're at work - they make going to work a little more interesting.)
> 
> Personally, I love crushes... I usually move from one crush to the next within a matter of a few weeks, tho.  This one's lasted for about a month, so who knows how that'll go



 it is an awesome source of getting high...


----------



## rebecca06261

mmmmmmmmmmm..............crush highs..... better than alcohol


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> Nope, sorry doll! He's mine
> 
> 
> 
> All of us girls should get a group picture with him on our trip



I thought it was Prince Caspian who made your heart sing, Rebecca. After all, we couldn't double-date if we're both there with Capt Jack 

And yes, I'll settle for a group photo with him. And, I'd also love a private photo session with just him and me, too  Oh, hang on... that probably falls under the fairy godmother requests, too, right? 



Sha said:


> I am going to pirate nap the Capt for us! lol



Oh, I love the way your mind works, Sha!!  



Jenroc said:


> We may have to start a new thread if this keeps up !!!  I can see it now ..... Single females who want their timbers shivered by Capt. Jack !!



ME! I do, I do! 



rebecca06261 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Weekend trippers!
> 
> What are you getting into this weekend???



Happy weekend, everyone! Don't know what else the rest of you are getting up to, but I'm trying to calm my allergies down. My eyes have been all puffy, red, itchy and watery today. I look an awful fright. *sigh*

Does anyone know if KY has made it to the World yet? I can't wait to see his photos of Cinderella's Carousel - and him riding her horse, too!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> I thought it was Prince Caspian who made your heart sing, Rebecca. After all, we couldn't double-date if we're both there with Capt Jack
> 
> And yes, I'll settle for a group photo with him. And, I'd also love a private photo session with just him and me, too  Oh, hang on... that probably falls under the fairy godmother requests, too, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love the way your mind works, Sha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ME! I do, I do!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! Don't know what else the rest of you are getting up to, but I'm trying to calm my allergies down. My eyes have been all puffy, red, itchy and watery today. I look an awful fright. *sigh*
> 
> Does anyone know if KY has made it to the World yet? I can't wait to see his photos of Cinderella's Carousel - and him riding her horse, too!



wait a minute....  You gals go dig your nails for Captain JAck.. leave Prince Caspian alone... 

Timmy<-- have to remember to bring a 8x10 pic of the last time with prince Caspian to have it autographed... To my beloved!!!!!!!!!   hahahahhaa


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> wait a minute....  You gals go dig your nails for Captain JAck.. leave Prince Caspian alone...
> 
> Timmy<-- have to remember to bring a 8x10 pic of the last time with prince Caspian to have it autographed... To my beloved!!!!!!!!!   hahahahhaa



 No worries here, Timmy. You and Rebecca can duel it out for the Prince. I'm all over Capt Jack. Of course, if Clive Owen was an option... Mmm. That would be a tough decision.


----------



## rebecca06261

Care said:


> I thought it was Prince Caspian who made your heart sing, Rebecca. After all, we couldn't double-date if we're both there with Capt Jack



I do  Prince Caspian... I even edited one of the posts to suggest we do this with him too lol... While most girls have a thing for the bad boys, I have a thing for the good boys    Especially ones as hot as Prince Caspian. 



Care said:


> And yes, I'll settle for a group photo with him. And, I'd also love a private photo session with just him and me, too  Oh, hang on... that probably falls under the fairy godmother requests, too, right?



You and Timmy with those fairy godmother requests!  

If you two get requests, then here's mine:  I want to have just one really good date. I haven't been on a really good date in about 2 years! I went on a blind date (of sorts) today and it was just weird, awkward, and strained.   One of my friends said "give it a second chance... it didn't sound that bad..." and true enough it wasn't "bad." It just wasn't any good. Make sense? Am I being too picky?



Care said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! Don't know what else the rest of you are getting up to, but I'm trying to calm my allergies down. My eyes have been all puffy, red, itchy and watery today. I look an awful fright. *sigh*
> 
> Does anyone know if KY has made it to the World yet? I can't wait to see his photos of Cinderella's Carousel - and him riding her horse, too!



  I don't know if he did or not.  If he did, I hope he had a good time today... I hear the storms kept coming through with a vengeance today. 

I hope your allergies get better! I suffer from them too, so I know how miserable it can be.  (don't worry, it's a fake flower as to not disturb your allergies)


----------



## rebecca06261

I might have to give up being a prude for the evening for a Prince Caspian - Capt. Jack sandwich  

Did I just say that out-loud???


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm..............crush highs..... better than alcohol


 
fewer calories too!



Care said:


> Oh, I love the way your mind works, Sha!!


 
Hope your allergies improve... can relate! Thanks... maybe I can get Prince Caspian, but not sure I can get both for Reb's sandwich though...



rebecca06261 said:


> I might have to give up being a prude for the evening for a Prince Caspian - Capt. Jack sandwich
> 
> Did I just say that out-loud???


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> You and Timmy with those fairy godmother requests!
> 
> If you two get requests, then here's mine:  I want to have just one really good date. I haven't been on a really good date in about 2 years! I went on a blind date (of sorts) today and it was just weird, awkward, and strained.   One of my friends said "give it a second chance... it didn't sound that bad..." and true enough it wasn't "bad." It just wasn't any good. Make sense? Am I being too picky?



No, you're not being too picky at all, Rebecca. Good dates are hard to come by, and really special, memorable first dates are even tougher to find/have. I've been spoiled in the past with what I think were some pretty awesome first "dates" although neither were traditional in any sense. My favourite first "date" is still a blind "date" where he and I spent the entire night talking on the phone. We spent about 8 hours on the phone, talking about everything and nothing, seeing the sun rise in each of our cities/countries. In the morning, before I finally got to sleep, he played me a little song that he had composed in his head for me. It was so sweet, and so un-traditional. It was also a super-expensive "date" but one of my favourite memories even though the relationship didn't work out after nearly 4 years together. 



rebecca06261 said:


> I hope your allergies get better! I suffer from them too, so I know how miserable it can be.  (don't worry, it's a fake flower as to not disturb your allergies)





Sha said:


> Hope your allergies improve... can relate! Thanks... maybe I can get Prince Caspian, but not sure I can get both for Reb's sandwich though...



Thanks, ladies! It's slowly getting better, and I hope the rains finally stop overnight. I think that's what did me in as the winds and rains brought a heck of a lot of pollen my way. I'll survive. 



rebecca06261 said:


> I might have to give up being a prude for the evening for a Prince Caspian - Capt. Jack sandwich
> 
> Did I just say that out-loud???



Uh-huh... You did.  You used your loud voice, not your inside voice on that one  But yeah, I'd love a Capt Jack - Clive Owen sandwich of my own. 

On that note, I'd better get to bed. My laptop battery is running low, and I need to dock it to recharge. Happy dreams, everyone!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> fewer calories too!



Excellent point. 





Sha said:


> ... maybe I can get Prince Caspian, but not sure I can get both for Reb's sandwich though...


 I don't know what you're talking about...  





Care said:


> No, you're not being too picky at all, Rebecca. Good dates are hard to come by, and really special, memorable first dates are even tougher to find/have. I've been spoiled in the past with what I think were some pretty awesome first "dates" although neither were traditional in any sense. My favourite first "date" is still a blind "date" where he and I spent the entire night talking on the phone. We spent about 8 hours on the phone, talking about everything and nothing, seeing the sun rise in each of our cities/countries. In the morning, before I finally got to sleep, he played me a little song that he had composed in his head for me. It was so sweet, and so un-traditional. It was also a super-expensive "date" but one of my favourite memories even though the relationship didn't work out after nearly 4 years together.


How sad!  




Care said:


> Uh-huh... You did.  You used your loud voice, not your inside voice on that one


 



Care said:


> But yeah, I'd love a Capt Jack - Clive Owen sandwich of my own.



you dirty dirty girl  



Care said:


> On that note, I'd better get to bed. My laptop battery is running low, and I need to dock it to recharge. Happy dreams, everyone!



Sweet dreams, Care!


----------



## ANTSS2001

OMG!!!  do you think this is a good idea?? the four of us together at JR  we better tell dad to stay close by just in case we need a get away car...


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! hope you all have a wonderful day today!

am off to church shortly... so will talk to you all later


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> I might have to give up being a prude for the evening for a Prince Caspian - Capt. Jack sandwich
> 
> Did I just say that out-loud???



OH Yes you did !!!!  hehehe
The Mad Hatter may be next on my list ..... in a few years !!   For now I think I have to go and visit my favourite, demented barber for a trim and stop off for a meat pie when I am done !!   
(Boy ... do I need a new hobby !!)

Morning everyone !! Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday !!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good Sunday Morning.  
I can't remember the last time I had a crush on someone.  I really need to get out more.  Work is nothing but women and a whole lot of drama.  Although when in Disney I do keep my eyes open.  Not to crazy about the men in Louisiana.
Doing lots of  today.  My daughter starts school tomorrow so its time to get the routine going again.


----------



## InstImpres

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good Sunday Morning.
> My daughter starts school tomorrow so its time to get the routine going again.



Wow..we still have lots of camp and a vacation plan.  I don't know that I let alone DD could get my fall routine in gear in August.  Thankfully she doesn't start until September 5.  I can certainly relate to the day of laundry though.  Sounds like I may need to get out more too!


----------



## Jenroc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good Sunday Morning.
> I can't remember the last time I had a crush on someone.  I really need to get out more.  Work is nothing but women and a whole lot of drama.  Although when in Disney I do keep my eyes open.  Not to crazy about the men in Louisiana.
> Doing lots of  today.  My daughter starts school tomorrow so its time to get the routine going again.





InstImpres said:


> Wow..we still have lots of camp and a vacation plan.  I don't know that I let alone DD could get my fall routine in gear in August.  Thankfully she doesn't start until September 5.  I can certainly relate to the day of laundry though.  Sounds like I may need to get out more too!



Ohhhhhhhhhhh  I can so relate to all of this !!!
I can't wait until mine are back in school Sept 2 -- then I can start planning my fact finding mission 17 days LATER !!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Jen, are you and Sha still lying to yourselves about what that trip is really all about????   

You know you just can't wait to get back to the World!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Jen, are you and Sha still lying to yourselves about what that trip is really all about????
> 
> You know you just can't wait to get back to the World!


OH NO SHA ..... we have been found out !!!!!  But shhhhhhhhhhhh   keep it to yourself ..... I don't want everyone else to find out !!!


----------



## Jenroc

I heard from Tink today !!!  She has some amazing things planned for all of us !!!!

I've got some secrets !!  I've got some secrets !!    But I can't tell anyone until we have everyone's info !!!!  Please hurry and get it in !  I might explode if I have to wait too long -- this trip is going to be amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> I heard from Tink today !!!  She has some amazing things planned for all of us !!!!
> 
> I've got some secrets !!  I've got some secrets !!    But I can't tell anyone until we have everyone's info !!!!  Please hurry and get it in !  I might explode if I have to wait too long -- this trip is going to be amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



         
Whatisitwhatisitwhatisitwhatisitwhatisit?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Jen, are you and Sha still lying to yourselves about what that trip is really all about????
> 
> You know you just can't wait to get back to the World!


 
Tink really has given us something to check on... some facts to find... 



Jenroc said:


> OH NO SHA ..... we have been found out !!!!! But shhhhhhhhhhhh keep it to yourself ..... I don't want everyone else to find out !!!


 
ok.. scratch what I previously said then... LOL.. we are going to HAVE FUN! We are not planning to do a single thing... oh wait... dont tell??? oops



Jenroc said:


> I heard from Tink today !!! She has some amazing things planned for all of us !!!!
> 
> I've got some secrets !! I've got some secrets !! But I can't tell anyone until we have everyone's info !!!! Please hurry and get it in ! I might explode if I have to wait too long -- this trip is going to be amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I dont even get to know!!! She and TInk are tightlipped on something.



rebecca06261 said:


> Whatisitwhatisitwhatisitwhatisitwhatisit?????????????????????????????????


----------



## disneykip

Jenroc said:


> We may have to start a new thread if this keeps up !!!  I can see it now ..... Single females who want their timbers shivered by Capt. Jack !!



   You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## disneykip

Jenroc said:


> I heard from Tink today !!!  She has some amazing things planned for all of us !!!!
> 
> I've got some secrets !!  I've got some secrets !!    But I can't tell anyone until we have everyone's info !!!!  Please hurry and get it in !  I might explode if I have to wait too long -- this trip is going to be amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




    Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

back at the boiler room for a short break....  catching up with stuff... 

reb.. how much caffeine have you inegsted ?????????????


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> back at the boiler room for a short break....  catching up with stuff...
> 
> reb.. how much caffeine have you inegsted ?????????????



Timmy - you should set up a workstation in the boiler room.   So you are more comfortable.  Just a thought.  

Saw you were having a bad day on Friday.  Hope all is well now.  

I was out of town for the weekend.  Trying to catch up on all the posts (and take a nap - 2 late nights with lots of alcohol).


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> back at the boiler room for a short break....  catching up with stuff...
> 
> reb.. how much caffeine have you inegsted ?????????????


 Believe it or not... minimal amounts today... but I do love surprises so I do tend to get a little excited  



disneykip said:


> Timmy - you should set up a workstation in the boiler room.   So you are more comfortable.  Just a thought.



Very wise, Kip.  Timmy, you should listen to her  



disneykip said:


> I was out of town for the weekend.  Trying to catch up on all the posts (and take a nap - 2 late nights with lots of alcohol).


Just a thought, we might need to recruit some non-drinkers who will be around to baby-sit us on our trip  

Oh yeah... we're gonna have fun in '09!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Timmy - you should set up a workstation in the boiler room.   So you are more comfortable.  Just a thought.
> 
> Saw you were having a bad day on Friday.  Hope all is well now.
> 
> I was out of town for the weekend.  Trying to catch up on all the posts (and take a nap - 2 late nights with lots of alcohol).



Yikes with Al...  hope he did not leave you banged up :drinkin:

and I am in a much better place today than Friday.. a few of the gals had given me better perspective.. Hmmmmmmmmm  I am ready to Bare it all 



rebecca06261 said:


> Believe it or not... minimal amounts today... but I do love surprises so I do tend to get a little excited
> 
> 
> 
> Very wise, Kip.  Timmy, you should listen to her
> 
> 
> Just a thought, we might need to recruit some non-drinkers who will be around to baby-sit us on our trip
> 
> Oh yeah... we're gonna have fun in '09!




well what I meant was ingested... shoot.. I think I am the one who needs coffee boiler dude is also working today....  and yes we are on 1st name basis already...


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Just a thought, we might need to recruit some non-drinkers who will be around to baby-sit us on our trip
> 
> Oh yeah... we're gonna have fun in '09!


 
I think you are so right there!!! we are going to have fun!! as far as a sitter...    

i think we will be ok!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> well what I meant was ingested... shoot.. I think I am the one who needs coffee boiler dude is also working today....  and yes we are on 1st name basis already...



We want details...  



Sha said:


> I think you are so right there!!! we are going to have fun!! as far as a sitter...
> 
> i think we will be ok!


Of course we'll be okay...  (except on at least one night where Timmy and Rebecca kidnap Kip and force her to drink icewine   )

   YAY! I'm so excited!!!   We're only like 14 months out, right???


----------



## disneykip

rebecca06261 said:


> Just a thought, we might need to recruit some non-drinkers who will be around to baby-sit us on our trip
> 
> Oh yeah... we're gonna have fun in '09!



  Loving how your mind works!!


----------



## disneykip

rebecca06261 said:


> We want details...
> 
> 
> Of course we'll be okay...  (except on at least one night where Timmy and Rebecca kidnap Kip and force her to drink icewine   )
> 
> YAY! I'm so excited!!!   We're only like 14 months out, right???



We definitely want details.  

Hmm - force me to drink icewine.  That will be a challenge for you both.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> We want details...
> 
> 
> Of course we'll be okay...  (except on at least one night where Timmy and Rebecca kidnap Kip and force her to drink icewine   )
> 
> YAY! I'm so excited!!!   We're only like 14 months out, right???



Bolier Man heard my ring tone.. courtesy of my friend reb... and he said.. that is so cool... I want that tune , you know thye have this special events at WDW and they play that tune...   I was like starying at him like he have 7 heads   OMG I almost hug him.. I said No way.. he siad yes way!!  No what I meant was you were there for MNSSHP.  He nod his head and said yes my and brothers family went... still waiting about HIS family.. here I am trying to fish for more information.. I bet your kids are ecstatic...   He said oh no .. no kids yet... I said oh well dont worry it will eventually happens... ready for the punch line ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  He said.. well I need to find the wife 1st... still Timmy acting dumb... awww where did she go ???  He said... I am still looking and when I find her I will tell you!     Finally on his way out... he said BTW nice chattin' names Alex... 



I soooooooooo love my cell phone... gotta love this ring tones!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okaybye

I could quote... but there's too much... so I'll just sum up.

Capt. Jack-- oh yeah.  I'm with all of ya on that one.   hot hot hot

Mmm... Cougar hunting is good.  Did a little last night.  But really didn't find anything that got the claws flexing.   It's hard when there's been so much Capt. Jack talk.  The average man doesn't stand a chance... unless, of course, he knows who Capt Jack is... THAT would be a feat in and of itself. (sending some love out to all Dis Men. )

This is sounding better and better all the time!!!

How was the weather KY guy?

H


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bolier Man heard my ring tone.. courtesy of my friend reb... and he said.. that is so cool... I want that tune , you know thye have this special events at WDW and they play that tune...   I was like starying at him like he have 7 heads   OMG I almost hug him.. I said No way.. he siad yes way!!  No what I meant was you were there for MNSSHP.  He nod his head and said yes my and brothers family went... still waiting about HIS family.. here I am trying to fish for more information.. I bet your kids are ecstatic...   He said oh no .. no kids yet... I said oh well dont worry it will eventually happens... ready for the punch line ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  He said.. well I need to find the wife 1st... still Timmy acting dumb... awww where did she go ???  He said... I am still looking and when I find her I will tell you!     Finally on his way out... he said BTW nice chattin' names Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> I soooooooooo love my cell phone... gotta love this ring tones!!!!!!!!!!




     You are good Timmy!!   Smooth moves!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> We want details...
> 
> 
> Of course we'll be okay... (except on at least one night where Timmy and Rebecca kidnap Kip and force her to drink icewine  )
> 
> YAY! I'm so excited!!! We're only like 14 months out, right???


 
as long as it isnt my bottle of icewine we are ok!!!

yes!! that is about right!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> as long as it isnt my bottle of icewine we are ok!!!
> 
> yes!! that is about right!!!



hmmmmmmmmmmm our 2009 trip falls on F&W right Sha???????


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bolier Man heard my ring tone.. courtesy of my friend reb... and he said.. that is so cool... I want that tune , you know thye have this special events at WDW and they play that tune...   I was like starying at him like he have 7 heads  OMG I almost hug him.. I said No way.. he siad yes way!! No what I meant was you were there for MNSSHP. He nod his head and said yes my and brothers family went... still waiting about HIS family.. here I am trying to fish for more information.. I bet your kids are ecstatic...  He said oh no .. no kids yet... I said oh well dont worry it will eventually happens... ready for the punch line ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? He said.. well I need to find the wife 1st... still Timmy acting dumb... awww where did she go ??? He said... I am still looking and when I find her I will tell you!  Finally on his way out... he said BTW nice chattin' names Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> I soooooooooo love my cell phone... gotta love this ring tones!!!!!!!!!!


 
VERY SMOOTH TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!    

Hey, that means if he wants that ring tone, you need to have his cell number!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm our 2009 trip falls on F&W right Sha???????


 
why yes, yes it is TImmy! how... coincidental is that?!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> VERY SMOOTH TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, that means if he wants that ring tone, you need to have his cell number!


I was not able to get to my next move.. he got paged!!!  Maybe tomorrow....  and this time he made the cut!!!  he looks like he is about my age !!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bolier Man heard my ring tone.. courtesy of my friend reb... and he said.. that is so cool... I want that tune , you know thye have this special events at WDW and they play that tune...   I was like starying at him like he have 7 heads   OMG I almost hug him.. I said No way.. he siad yes way!!  No what I meant was you were there for MNSSHP.  He nod his head and said yes my and brothers family went... still waiting about HIS family.. here I am trying to fish for more information.. I bet your kids are ecstatic...   He said oh no .. no kids yet... I said oh well dont worry it will eventually happens... ready for the punch line ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  He said.. well I need to find the wife 1st... still Timmy acting dumb... awww where did she go ???  He said... I am still looking and when I find her I will tell you!     Finally on his way out... he said BTW nice chattin' names Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> I soooooooooo love my cell phone... gotta love this ring tones!!!!!!!!!!



Wow... I feel like cupid  I'm glad "boo to you" has more than one meaning now   (yeah, I have no idea what that means either, but I thought it sounded good at the time )




ANTSS2001 said:


> I was not able to get to my next move.. he got paged!!!  Maybe tomorrow....  and this time he made the cut!!!  he looks like he is about my age !!!!!



Hot, loves the boiler room, knows theme music to MNSSHP, single, no kids... sounds perfect YAY TIMMY!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Wow... I feel like cupid  I'm glad "boo to you" has more than one meaning now   (yeah, I have no idea what that means either, but I thought it sounded good at the time )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot, loves the boiler room, knows theme music to MNSSHP, single, no kids... sounds perfect YAY TIMMY!



Ok time to get up... going to grab something to eat... then hopefully when I switch bench... IE is working... ALex is the computer geek/IT  here at work just learned that too...


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok time to get up... going to grab something to eat... then hopefully when I switch bench... IE is working... ALex is the computer geek/IT  here at work just learned that too...



Hmm... Methinks you'll just have to find ways to make sure that Alex is available to take care of all your IT needs  You go, Timmy! 

I love living vicariously through others...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> why yes, yes it is TImmy! how... coincidental is that?!



awesome !!!!!!!!!!  def'ly a day at the World Showcase is a must in 14 months...



Care said:


> Hmm... Methinks you'll just have to find ways to make sure that Alex is available to take care of all your IT needs  You go, Timmy!
> 
> I love living vicariously through others...



I know right !!!!!!!!!  Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  Alex.. I need help with my cables 


BTW I am back from break and got the IE plugged in ...


----------



## ANTSS2001

btw... the rain just stopped on  my way back and a rainbow can be seen from the window of the boiler room.. double rainbow.... above the church tower... it is lovely!!! picture via text...  a very good sign... now I am really awake...


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> btw... the rain just stopped on  my way back and a rainbow can be seen from the window of the boiler room.. double rainbow.... above the church tower... it is lovely!!! picture via text...  a very good sign... now I am really awake...



You must have gotten the storm that was just here.  That is awesome about the double rainbow.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> btw... the rain just stopped on  my way back and a rainbow can be seen from the window of the boiler room.. double rainbow.... above the church tower... it is lovely!!! picture via text...  a very good sign... now I am really awake...


Very good sign, of God showing his love.....


----------



## Sha

Timmy thanks for the double rainbow shot


----------



## Sha

You are back in the boiler room then Timmy??? dont you need alexs number to send him that sound???


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> You must have gotten the storm that was just here.  That is awesome about the double rainbow.





acm563 said:


> Very good sign, of God showing his love.....





Sha said:


> Timmy thanks for the double rainbow shot



I am really at work saving lives yah know!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

I am still wondering what Jen2's secret is...

and yes, I do agree some time in Epcot is definitely warrented during our trip


----------



## Sha

Good morning Dispeeps!!! Am sure you all had a wonderful weekend one way or another!

Hope that today is full of things that make you all smile!


----------



## Jenroc

Morning everyone !!!  It is a chilly Monday morning here in the southern part of the Great White North !!  It is a not-so-balmy 10*C (or about 50*F for all the Americans).  I think we skipped summer and went straight to Indian Summer !!!  That means my fact finding trip is getting closer !!!!  

Now to the serious part of my post ....

To those of you who have PM'd me your info ---  THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!  And to those of you who are still on the fence or not sure, please read on .....

 << this is me !!
I desparately need the info from everyone who is even just *thinking* of planning of coming on this trip !!  Over this past weekend some pretty incredible things started to come together for this trip and I need to have a complete database from which to work from.  When things start to happen, *I don't want anyone to miss out *!!!!  It is easier to take your name, address, etc off our list than it is to add you to activities that may be near full. The room reservations, etc are up to you to make, so you might want to start to look into them soon.  The rates for 2009 are out now and when we start to book the Grand Gathering events (we need a minimum of 8 people for each event), I want everyone to have the opportunity to participate !  If everything falls into place and Tink's & her pixie dust work their magic, this is going to be an incredible adventure.  Please remember ---- YOU, alone, chooses how many activites you participate in !  If you just want to meet everyone in the parks and do none of the tours or special events, that is completely up to you !!!!  If you want to do them all, that is awesome !!!!  I can't devulge any the activities yet but Tink and I think this trip is one to go down in the record books !!!!  
I hope to meet everyone who has signed up !!  One last note --- if you want to go but want a roommate to share some of the costs, let me know.  I can NOT guarentee anything but I may be able to put you in touch with others who are in the same boat and might be a match for you.  Just a thought !!


Have a wonderful Monday Morning !!  watch out for polar bears and penguins !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning Dispeeps!!! Am sure you all had a wonderful weekend one way or another!
> 
> Hope that today is full of things that make you all smile!



good morning Sha... after 3 cups of vanilla bean tea... I am still not in gear to move... for a change I enjoyed working my weekend.. 

I got a call this morning from my super.. stating... I ehard what you did at the boiler room   See what happens when you get friendly at work.. it is worst than the wildfire in some forest  ohhhh boy but the boiler room I tell yah  



Jenroc said:


> Morning everyone !!!  It is a chilly Monday morning here in the southern part of the Great White North !!  It is a not-so-balmy 10*C (or about 50*F for all the Americans).  I think we skipped summer and went straight to Indian Summer !!!  That means my fact finding trip is getting closer !!!!
> 
> Now to the serious part of my post ....
> 
> To those of you who have PM'd me your info ---  THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!  And to those of you who are still on the fence or not sure, please read on .....
> 
> << this is me !!
> I desparately need the info from everyone who is even just *thinking* of planning of coming on this trip !!  Over this past weekend some pretty incredible things started to come together for this trip and I need to have a complete database from which to work from.  When things start to happen, *I don't want anyone to miss out *!!!!  It is easier to take your name, address, etc off our list than it is to add you to activities that may be near full. The room reservations, etc are up to you to make, so you might want to start to look into them soon.  The rates for 2009 are out now and when we start to book the Grand Gathering events (we need a minimum of 8 people for each event), I want everyone to have the opportunity to participate !  If everything falls into place and Tink's & her pixie dust work their magic, this is going to be an incredible adventure.  Please remember ---- YOU, alone, chooses how many activites you participate in !  If you just want to meet everyone in the parks and do none of the tours or special events, that is completely up to you !!!!  If you want to do them all, that is awesome !!!!  I can't devulge any the activities yet but Tink and I think this trip is one to go down in the record books !!!!
> I hope to meet everyone who has signed up !!  One last note --- if you want to go but want a roommate to share some of the costs, let me know.  I can NOT guarentee anything but I may be able to put you in touch with others who are in the same boat and might be a match for you.  Just a thought !!
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday Morning !!  watch out for polar bears and penguins !!!




Jen.. PM'ing now.. i know.. I know am slacking...   are you home ???


----------



## ANTSS2001

every must be busy on this Nice Monday Day!!!!

I hope everybody can get a moment to enjoy the day outside.... I basically just sat and tried to  catch up with my friends.. the squirrel and some birds   and then fell asleep...  thank God the neighbors where at work too or else they have seen a drooling and  snooring. me.. anywhooooooooo  Have a good night Peeps...


reb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I need to stop smiling for no reason!!!  hahahahaa  and yes I want details!!!


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jen.. PM'ing now.. i know.. I know am slacking...   are you home ???



I will be home after 5pm.  What's up ???


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> every must be busy on this Nice Monday Day!!!!
> 
> I hope everybody can get a moment to enjoy the day outside.... I basically just sat and tried to  catch up with my friends.. the squirrel and some birds   and then fell asleep...  thank God the neighbors where at work too or else they have seen a drooling and  snooring. me.. anywhooooooooo  Have a good night Peeps...
> 
> 
> reb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I need to stop smiling for no reason!!!  hahahahaa  and yes I want details!!!



I can't stop smiling for you  

As far as details on my end... I don't have any right now


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I can't stop smiling for you
> 
> As far as details on my end... I don't have any right now



 








Ok... time to go to work...   Be Good ladies and jerry !!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok... time to go to work...   Be Good ladies and jerry !!!!



Hey!  Why did *I* get singled out here??  

 


I've been running errands and napping most of the day.  About to get dinner going and take the kiddos to go see The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2 (like we didn't spend enough money on vacation.  )

The weather here has been amazing (driving with windows and sunroof open and not sweating in the middle of August??) and it's apparently been like this since about the day we left.  At least I got to enjoy one day of it!


----------



## Sha

Hard to believe I was in Florida after 10am this morning! was PERFECT Disney weather... 90-93 degrees, a breeze and the humidity was gone! hmmm am off tomorrow.... I wonder  

now I am home, trying to read posts, emails, relax with myspace tunes, and some spaz keeps sending me IMs    

Life has been really really great for me, just busy in too many directions. Am so needing to reorganize things. I feel that I am just trying to do too many things at once, and neglecting things that I need to do... or people to call etc etc.


----------



## rebecca06261

I know what you mean, Sha.. I really need to try to get myself organized too! I just feel like I'm going to miss out on something if I step away from stuff and regroup. Kwim? Still, only 32 days to go so who cares!


----------



## Care

Good evening, everyone!  Hope everyone had a great day. I spent 7.5 hours of it in French class... Five days down, ten more to go...



KyDerbyMan said:


> Hey!  Why did *I* get singled out here??



Didn't anyone tell you, KY, that we always single out the cute boys?  

How was the holiday? Ahem, did you happen to take a spin on the carousel for me?


----------



## Sha

Hi Care!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Care said:


> Good evening, everyone!  Hope everyone had a great day. I spent 7.5 hours of it in French class... Five days down, ten more to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't anyone tell you, KY, that we always single out the cute boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tout comme j'ai dit...pourquoi moi?  (ok, my francais is a tad bit rusty.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the holiday? Ahem, did you happen to take a spin on the carousel for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had a blast!!
> 
> But we didn't get to ride on the carousel...walked by it a couple times but we just ran out of time.  That's what stinks about spending only a weekend in the park.
Click to expand...


----------



## Care

KyDerbyMan said:


> Tout comme j'ai dit...pourquoi moi?  (ok, my francais is a tad bit rusty.)



Ton français est très bon, et je pense que je peux le pratiquer avec toi. Quant à ta question, il n'y a absolument aucun doute que tu es beau (ou que tu es mignon)!  



KyDerbyMan said:


> We had a blast!!
> 
> But we didn't get to ride on the carousel...walked by it a couple times but we just ran out of time.  That's what stinks about spending only a weekend in the park.



Too bad about the carousel. I guess that I'll just have to ride it myself in just over a month's time. Is it nearly time to pack my bag?


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> Hi Care!!!



Bonsoir, Sha! J'espère que tu as passé une bonne soirée. Maintenant, c'est le temps que je dois coucher. À demain, mon amie!
Approximate translation: _Good evening, Sha! I hope that you had a good evening. It is now time for me to sleep. Catch up with you tomorrow, my friend!_


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Care said:


> Ton français est très bon, et je pense que je peux le pratiquer avec toi. Quant à ta question, il n'y a absolument aucun doute que tu es beau (ou que tu es mignon)!



Hey, wait...did you just call me a piece of meat?!?  

   




> Too bad about the carousel. I guess that I'll just have to ride it myself in just over a month's time. Is it nearly time to pack my bag?



Pack Shmack...buy stuff when you get down there!  Travel light!



Oh...and pimpin' my Trip Report thread again:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1917486


----------



## ANTSS2001

good morning  VIPsssss!!!    I got 24 days to go and I have not done anything.... as you all know I am a board hussy and I am realizing that I had spread my self thin ( I wish literally this will make me thin.. hahaha) and will be gracing so much meets...  And I call my trips solo trips  and I have not done any of my projects!!!  But I am  super excited...  and by the time I get home i would be def'ly wobbling.. from Kitchen sink meet to Whip it good meet (dole whips) to drinking around the world... Yak and Chatty by AK  and of course the Jellyrools with the VIPssss!!!  I know that 10 days will cruise on by and that is what making me want to slow time now but hey... more reason to plan another trip.. anywho.. time for a walk... what a glorious morning !!!!  To my text mates   maybe this time I will send some apples instead!!!!!!

Have a good day ladies and jerry!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Have a teeeee-riffic Tuesday timmy!!

And, thanks again for that awesome surprise we found waiting for us in Orlando!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Have a teeeee-riffic Tuesday timmy!!
> 
> And, thanks again for that awesome surprise we found waiting for us in Orlando!!




 glad you guys got it !!! 

not sure with the sizes  but I hope it all fits... 

 Now if the rest of the gang will get theirs I will be super happy!!!

some packages made it to UK already but the rest have not shown up  hmmm must be some pony express!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> glad you guys got it !!!
> 
> not sure with the sizes  but I hope it all fits...
> 
> Now if the rest of the gang will get theirs I will be super happy!!!
> 
> some packages made it to UK already but the rest have not shown up  hmmm must be some pony express!!!



Nothing here either...


----------



## ANTSS2001

hmmm if nobody gets theirs by Thursday I am will resend it!!!  I made one toooo many of "it" anyways.. I had gone crazy!!!!!!!!  LOL and I am assuming it worked .. right Jerry ???? I hope so!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> Oh...and pimpin' my Trip Report thread again:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1917486




REB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















$5  for promotion jerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cough it up!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

THANKS Timmy!


----------



## ANTSS2001

OK am out!!!!!  talk/txt to you guys soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope today is a wonderful day for wonderful people! 



Care said:


> Bonsoir, Sha! J'espère que tu as passé une bonne soirée. Maintenant, c'est le temps que je dois coucher. À demain, mon amie!
> Approximate translation: _Good evening, Sha! I hope that you had a good evening. It is now time for me to sleep. Catch up with you tomorrow, my friend!_


 
Bonjour Care! I had a very good evening last night  I will be around here today.... well, the house at least. Will keep my IMs on



KyDerbyMan said:


> Hey, wait...did you just call me a piece of meat?!?


 
    



ANTSS2001 said:


> good morning VIPsssss!!! I got 24 days to go and I have not done anything.... as you all know I am a board hussy and I am realizing that I had spread my self thin ( I wish literally this will make me thin.. hahaha) and will be gracing so much meets... And I call my trips solo trips  and I have not done any of my projects!!! But I am  super excited... and by the time I get home i would be def'ly wobbling.. from Kitchen sink meet to Whip it good meet (dole whips) to drinking around the world... Yak and Chatty by AK  and of course the Jellyrools with the VIPssss!!! I know that 10 days will cruise on by and that is what making me want to slow time now but hey... more reason to plan another trip.. anywho.. time for a walk... what a glorious morning !!!! To my text mates  maybe this time I will send some apples instead!!!!!!
> 
> Have a good day ladies and jerry!!!!


 
You will have a blast! cant wait to get with you and the others! Still need to get my room  (that is on todays list)



ANTSS2001 said:


> glad you guys got it !!!
> 
> not sure with the sizes but I hope it all fits...
> 
> Now if the rest of the gang will get theirs I will be super happy!!!
> 
> some packages made it to UK already but the rest have not shown up  hmmm must be some pony express!!!


 


ANTSS2001 said:


> OK am out!!!!! talk/txt to you guys soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Have a great day and talk to you later!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Good Morning, Sha!    Have fun around the house today!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Good Morning, Sha!  Have fun around the house today!


 
I believe I will LMAO as I can hear Mary Poppins saying "In every job that must be done, there is an element of fun. You find the fun, and - SNAP - the job's a game!"


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Sha said:


> "In every job that must be done, there is an element of fun. You find the fun, and - SNAP - the job's a game!"



Nice Sha

I just wanted to stop & say greetings, send some  to anyone who may need any, & to update the list. 

       ​


DB.Tinkerbell said:


> UPDATED list for the October 2009 trip
> 
> 
> 
> *19*/41​1. *Jenroc*
> 2. *Antss2001*
> 3. *Care*
> 4. *Rebecca06261*
> 5. *Sha*
> 6. *InstImpres*
> 7. Carrieannew
> 8. *Connorsmom911*
> 9. *Dismom0923*
> 10. GalDisney
> 11. gjw007
> 12. hlyntunstl
> 13. jadedbeauty14304
> 14. jennyf2
> 15. mickeefan
> 16. MockTurtle
> 17. NedsTJ
> 18. pdchris
> 19. *ttester9612*
> 20. *Nurse.Darcy*
> 21. OlyWaguy
> 22. *gower525*
> 23. Jeanny
> 24. BriarRosie *?* saw post saying otherwise TB
> 25. *NH_Bubba*
> 26. SweetAmy31
> 27. Slugworth
> 28. Disneyfanx3
> 29. Chrisy76334
> 30. eeyoregon
> 31. *ahoff*
> 32. *mjperry*
> 33. Wunderwoman
> 34. Piratemel (on fence)
> 35. talicskai
> 36. *KyDerbyman*
> 37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
> 38. *DisneyKip*
> 39. *ShannonRT*
> 40. Okaybye
> 41. *DB.Tinkerbell*
> 
> 
> EDIT: I put the names in *bold* for those whose information* I have for this trip. *Blue* means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent.
> 
> *information: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth, favorite character.


----------



## rebecca06261

Canwegonowcanwegonowcanwegonow???????????        

I'm sorry, one of my employees just came back from Colombia, South America this morning and he brought me a big bag of Coffee Candies & Coffeee! YUMMO!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Canwegonowcanwegonowcanwegonow???????????
> 
> I'm sorry, one of my employees just came back from Colombia, South America this morning and he brought me a big bag of Coffee Candies & Coffeee! YUMMO!


 
LMAO!!!!!!! i think we should say yes to you for that, because the crash isnt going to be pretty


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> I believe I will LMAO as I can hear Mary Poppins saying "In every job that must be done, there is an element of fun. You find the fun, and - SNAP - the job's a game!"



I think Mary had more in that tapestry bag then she is letting us know !!!  Or I am not playing the same game !!!  Maybe she was in Columbia too ???!!! 



rebecca06261 said:


> Canwegonowcanwegonowcanwegonow???????????
> 
> I'm sorry, one of my employees just came back from Colombia, South America this morning and he brought me a big bag of Coffee Candies & Coffeee! YUMMO!



What are the chances you are going to be able to save those for your next trip ????


----------



## rebecca06261

I have friends that live in Colombia so I'll make sure to have plenty on hand for our trip


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I think Mary had more in that tapestry bag then she is letting us know !!! Or I am not playing the same game !!! Maybe she was in Columbia too ???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances you are going to be able to save those for your next trip ????


 


rebecca06261 said:


> I have friends that live in Colombia so I'll make sure to have plenty on hand for our trip


 
okay.... now i am getting worried!! (wont say scared yet) but not a coffee drinker... and if there are many OMG!


----------



## rebecca06261

Believe it or not, I drink coffee on rare occasions.  If it's there, I'll drink it, but I don't go out of my way to make it or to buy it either. That said, I LOVE my coffee candies and Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Believe it or not, I drink coffee on rare occasions. If it's there, I'll drink it, but I don't go out of my way to make it or to buy it either. That said, I LOVE my coffee candies and Diet Dr. Pepper


 
whew! i was worried


----------



## KyDerbyMan

New pics of the refurbished Boardwalk rooms!!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts_news.htm


----------



## Sha

Nice looking rooms. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Care

KyDerbyMan said:


> Hey, wait...did you just call me a piece of meat?!?



Hmm. I hadn't quite thought of it *that* way, but... 

By the way, _mignon _means cute en français. Si on dit que tu es mignon, on pense que tu es "cute".  

Now, do you feel reasonably flattered? My poor little head -- I think that I've tapped out my quota of French for the day.



ANTSS2001 said:


> Now if the rest of the gang will get theirs I will be super happy!!!
> 
> some packages made it to UK already but the rest have not shown up  hmmm must be some pony express!!!



Ah, yes, as I've learned in the past. Packages travelling between Canada and the US can take weeks to arrive. I remember having to send Christmas presents to the US in mid-November to ensure they arrived at the correct destination by New Year's Eve. Similarly, I've received Christmas presents (Christmas!) just in time for Valentine's Day. Sheesh! I could have probably walked them to their destination faster  



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope today is a wonderful day for wonderful people!


 
Hi Sha! How's it going? Did you get everything done around the house today? More importantly, were you able to book a room for next month's trip? (It's all about priorities, right?)  

Hi everyone! 



rebecca06261 said:


> I have friends that live in Colombia so I'll make sure to have plenty on hand for our trip



Are we still talking about coffee?


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Hi Sha! How's it going? Did you get everything done around the house today? More importantly, were you able to book a room for next month's trip? (It's all about priorities, right?)


 
I did not get everything done. Been moving furniture, trying to set up some files... doing laundry.. dusting etc etc. forgot to flip the paper over of the list where it says call for room. I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Care said:


> Hmm. I hadn't quite thought of it *that* way, but...
> 
> By the way, _mignon _means cute en français. Si on dit que tu es mignon, on pense que tu es "cute".
> 
> Now, do you feel reasonably flattered? My poor little head -- I think that I've tapped out my quota of French for the day.



Oh, I know...but it was funny!! 

BTW, my DD13 is now taking French this semester at her school.  This is muy excellente!  



Oh wait....wrong language!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!

we have made it half way through the week! 

hmmm 2 tropical disturbances out there.... one may get effects from over the weekend....  doubt that is going to change any plans for me at the moment    

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha

Did you finally received the package?  If haven't yet..maybe it will be waiting for me when I arrive home this evening. If not, like I said earlier, it's going by "Pony Express"


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha
> 
> Did you finally received the package? If haven't yet..maybe it will be waiting for me when I arrive home this evening. If not, like I said earlier, it's going by "Pony Express"


 
Nothing yet... am sure it will get here. 

Looks like the weekend will be okay and storms are now to watch into next week. 

Hope today was a great day for everyone! was busy and all today but all is wonderful!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> we have made it half way through the week!
> 
> hmmm 2 tropical disturbances out there.... one may get effects from over the weekend....  doubt that is going to change any plans for me at the moment
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



If it wasn't for the others receiving their packages, I would say Timmy's pulling our leg and never sent them..


----------



## rebecca06261

She must be pulling my leg too    No package for me though! But Timmy's terrible about keeping secrets - those kinds anyways- so she let it slip what it was  

We'll be really happy when we get it


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> She must be pulling my leg too    No package for me though! But Timmy's terrible about keeping secrets - those kinds anyways- so she let it slip what it was
> 
> We'll be really happy when we get it



Oh I know, their not being delivered by "Pony Express" their being delivered by the "Snail Mail" and I do not mean the US Postal Mail.  An actual slimy snail that crawls so slow.


----------



## Care

KyDerbyMan said:


> BTW, my DD13 is now taking French this semester at her school.  This is muy excellente!
> 
> Oh wait....wrong language!



That's great, KY. As much as I joke that I'm in the midst of 6 weeks of punishment (a.k.a. French class), I'm really enjoying it. It has been a long time since I spoke French so it's interesting to see how those recesses of my mind have been kicked back into gear. 



Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> we have made it half way through the week!
> Have a great day everyone!



Hi Sha! How did it go today? 

Hi everyone!  It's nearly Thursday, and that means that it's nearly the weekend!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> If it wasn't for the others receiving their packages, I would say Timmy's pulling our leg and never sent them..


 
no wonder my leg has been sore!



rebecca06261 said:


> She must be pulling my leg too  No package for me though! But Timmy's terrible about keeping secrets - those kinds anyways- so *she let it slip what it was*
> 
> We'll be really happy when we get it


 
She did did she??????!!!!!!! HMMMMMMM



ttester9612 said:


> Oh I know, their not being delivered by "Pony Express" their being delivered by the "Snail Mail" and I do not mean the US Postal Mail. An actual slimy snail that crawls so slow.


 
Escargot???!!! got butter and garlic???



Care said:


> Hi Sha! How did it go today?
> 
> Hi everyone!  It's nearly Thursday, and that means that it's nearly the weekend!


 
I dare say it was pretty wonderful...


----------



## Jenroc

The winning trip name has been chosen !!!!  
(drum roll please ................      )

The winning title is .....

The BOO Crew  Halloween 2009


So, that is it folks !!  Now that we have that done we can move on to bigger and better things !!!  I am in the process now of getting our Magical Grand Gatherings arranged.  Each day on the trip will feature a different event in a different park.  Tours will be offered during the days we are in that particular park.  I will do everything in my power to include everyone's preference.  Once we get closer we can decide on the appropriate night for MNSSHP.  I hope to have 1 or 2 evening socials where we can all meet, mingle and just enjoy the magic of Disney.

Next thing I need from all those who want to do the Grand Gatherings is figure out which ones you want to do (they are first four events listed in the poll).  Please let me know which ones so I can get a somewhat accurate number to give Tinkerbell, so she can work her magic !!!  

Thanks again to everyone !!  This is going to be an amazing experience !!  Hopefully one of a kind !!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

The Boo Crew?! I love it! I feel so HOOD!  

I actually really like it!   Who do we owe the congrats to for coming up with that name??  

Boo to you and Boo to you and boo to you and you and you and you 
EVERYBODY NOW!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> The Boo Crew?! I love it! I feel so HOOD!
> 
> I actually really like it!   Who do we owe the congrats to for coming up with that name??
> 
> Boo to you and Boo to you and boo to you and you and you and you
> EVERYBODY NOW!



I knew someone was going to do that but I expected it to be a certain someone from Kentucky !!  I thought it was very fitting too !!!

Good moring to everyone !!  Just a reminder -- today, at least in Ontario, we are observing "Blackout Day".  It is so we can remember what happens when we take advantage of our electrical resources.  Please turn off ALL non-esential electrical "things", unplug electronics you are not using on a regular basis and make sure your air conditioners are set at a reasonable temperture.  I haven't used my central air for 2 full summers now and I feel better for it.  For more info, go to  www.blackoutday.ca .  Even if you don't live here, you can help -- start your own blackoutday tradition and try and make it an every day thing !!!    See you all tomorrow ..... the computer is going off for the day !!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

<---  You know the drill by now!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> The Boo Crew?! I love it! I feel so HOOD!
> 
> I actually really like it!  Who do we owe the congrats to for coming up with that name??
> 
> Boo to you and Boo to you and boo to you and you and you and you
> EVERYBODY NOW!


 
LMAO ... there is that song in my head again! LOL... guess we got a bonus theme song!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!!!!!!! Hope everyone is doing well, got lots of rest last night (or enough to function  ) One more day to the weekend  

Jen and TInk... thanks for all you are working on  


and a special good morning to Care, Reb and Timmy ( and Kippy... and.... )


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.....at BOO to you....love the name.  




rebecca06261 said:


> The Boo Crew?! I love it! I feel so HOOD!
> 
> I actually really like it!   Who do we owe the congrats to for coming up with that name??
> 
> Boo to you and Boo to you and boo to you and you and you and you
> EVERYBODY NOW!



     

Ditto what Sha, that song will be in my head all day long..


----------



## disneykip

Good Morning Sha!!  

Good Morning Everyone!

We knew we could count on KY to put a song in our head for the day! 


Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## Care

Good evening, everyone! 

I love the name for our trip. It's very street. I can almost see us there, in the middle of the MK on MNNSHP, with customized hoodies on... It's going to be so much fun!


----------



## rebecca06261

Care said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> I love the name for our trip. It's very street. I can almost see us there, in the middle of the MK on MNNSHP, with customized hoodies on... It's going to be so much fun!



OMG that is the best idea! We can get funky orange hoodies with our names all blinged out on them  

   I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## gower525

Hi Everyone.  I love the name!  

OK  - I need a little advice.  I just got back from a horrible date - but something good came out of it.  We were walking around the mall and of course I made him go in the Disney outlet.  I struck up a conversation with the employees (anything was better than talking with the date).  They understand my love of Disney.  They gave me an application.  They said you can work as little as a few hours a month and get all the Disney perks - which are numerous now that Disney owns the stores again!  Am I crazy for thinking about this?  I am a teacher and I have 2 kids so I am slightly busy- but they are at their dad's every other weekend.  What do ya think???


----------



## rebecca06261

gower525 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I love the name!
> 
> OK  - I need a little advice.  I just got back from a horrible date - but something good came out of it.  We were walking around the mall and of course I made him go in the Disney outlet.  I struck up a conversation with the employees (anything was better than talking with the date).  They understand my love of Disney.  They gave me an application.  They said you can work as little as a few hours a month and get all the Disney perks - which are numerous now that Disney owns the stores again!  Am I crazy for thinking about this?  I am a teacher and I have 2 kids so I am slightly busy- but they are at their dad's every other weekend.  What do ya think???



  If they're willing to accommodate your schedule, then I say go for it! Personally, I love retail and would love to work pt for them now (just for the discount) but I'm not too convenient to one and I already work about 50-60 hours a week. 

Sorry to hear about your bad date, we all have them from time to time.


----------



## Sha

gower525 said:


> Hi Everyone. I love the name!
> 
> OK - I need a little advice. I just got back from a horrible date - but something good came out of it. We were walking around the mall and of course I made him go in the Disney outlet. I struck up a conversation with the employees (anything was better than talking with the date). They understand my love of Disney. They gave me an application. They said you can work as little as a few hours a month and get all the Disney perks - which are numerous now that Disney owns the stores again! Am I crazy for thinking about this? I am a teacher and I have 2 kids so I am slightly busy- but they are at their dad's every other weekend. What do ya think???


 
I would take it! even if it was one shift a month!!! I dont think you are crazy. You have to remember though that in retail, some customers do not treat you well. But you are at a Disney store


----------



## ANTSS2001

g'morning!!!!!!!!! 

anybody else likes pickle cheese sandwich


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Hope everyone is doing ok this morning. 

Timmy, never have had one. are they tasty?


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> g'morning!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anybody else likes pickle cheese sandwich



Sorry Timmy...me don't like pickles...


----------



## ANTSS2001

I did mail it I did.... but I went back to Barnes and Noble and got the stuff.. and I am mailing it again today... and this time I will give you your confirmation numbers... Yesterday went to post office.. and gave them my receipt to complain that a few stuff werent delivered.. they are checking on it...


----------



## rebecca06261

Good morning everyone!  

Timmy, you are so generous and thoughtful


----------



## Jenroc

gower525 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I love the name!
> 
> OK  - I need a little advice.  I just got back from a horrible date - but something good came out of it.  We were walking around the mall and of course I made him go in the Disney outlet.  I struck up a conversation with the employees (anything was better than talking with the date).  They understand my love of Disney.  They gave me an application.  They said you can work as little as a few hours a month and get all the Disney perks - which are numerous now that Disney owns the stores again!  Am I crazy for thinking about this?  I am a teacher and I have 2 kids so I am slightly busy- but they are at their dad's every other weekend.  What do ya think???



OMGosh Gower !!!   GO FOR IT !!!!    I would do just about anything to have that kind of opportunity !!!  My closest Disney anything is a 1 hour highway drive away and I have even considered commuting to get a job there.  In my opinion - give it a try and see how it goes !!!  If it doesn't work well, you can always quit.


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> I did mail it I did.... but I went back to Barnes and Noble and got the stuff.. and I am mailing it again today... and this time I will give you your confirmation numbers... Yesterday went to post office.. and gave them my receipt to complain that a few stuff werent delivered.. they are checking on it...



Thanks Timmy,,you might be better off in FedEx the packages.   

So besides me, Sha and Rebecca who else did not receive it?  Angy said she mailed something to me over a week ago and I still haven't received that either...I'm starting to wonder if there's a problem with the U.S Postal system.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Timmy, you are so generous and thoughtful



not really more of   and


----------



## rebecca06261

Uh-oh, that doesn't sound good.. I hope you're okay Timmy


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Uh-oh, that doesn't sound good.. I hope you're okay Timmy



I am fine... I was just thinking if I drove ... the mail would have been there by now...


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am fine... I was just thinking if I drove ... the mail would have been there by now...


 
Maybe just hold onto mine vs mailing and get it from you at WDW in less than a month 

Im okay for waiting for it though. I still think it will get here.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am fine... I was just thinking if I drove ... the mail would have been there by now...



Next time sprinkle some pixie dust on the stamps!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

gower525 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I love the name!
> 
> OK  - I need a little advice.  I just got back from a horrible date - but something good came out of it.  We were walking around the mall and of course I made him go in the Disney outlet.  I struck up a conversation with the employees (anything was better than talking with the date).  They understand my love of Disney.  They gave me an application.  They said you can work as little as a few hours a month and get all the Disney perks - which are numerous now that Disney owns the stores again!  Am I crazy for thinking about this?  I am a teacher and I have 2 kids so I am slightly busy- but they are at their dad's every other weekend.  What do ya think???



DO IT!! DO IT!! DO IT!! DO IT!! 

Well...only if I can drive down and get a discount on buying some AP vouchers!


----------



## gower525

What's all this about mail?  Did I miss something?  I don't know if I was supposed to get something in the mail, but I didn't get it either. ----Of course my mail routinely gets misdelivered.


----------



## rebecca06261

Timmy mailed out a small "gift" to some people a few weeks ago and some people got theirs, others are still waiting. Others believe that Timmy made it all up to make herself look generous


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Timmy mailed out a small "gift" to some people a few weeks ago and some people got theirs, others are still waiting. Others believe that Timmy made it all up to make herself look generous



 that's what she did....it was her way of getting attention.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hey.  I am so happy it is the weekend and I have a three day one. 
Went to the Disney Store day.  Needed a fix and ended up walking out with over $100.00 worth of stuff I don't need.  Just can't help it especially when there is a sale.
Whats everyone doing this weekend?
I love the name for the group.   Good choice and thank yall for organizing everything.  I really wish I could be part of the planning more.....I LOVE TO PLAN  DISNEY TRIPS!


----------



## rebecca06261

I know what you mean, Danielle! I love planning too! However, I have to admit, I love surprises just as much so it's fun sitting back and not having to stress over anything too! 

I talked with Timmy for a little while this evening.. wouldn't you know it, she has yet ANOTHER crush  We'll all have to ask her about it when she gets home   This girl gets more action than all of us combined YAY Timmy


----------



## Sha

Well Reb.... i need to get caught up with you.... but yes... TImmy is a goddess evidently with these crushes


----------



## ANTSS2001

Well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is not my fault if I am blessed with picturesque scenery that I can admire and add them on my crush list.. LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> that's what she did....it was her way of getting attention.





never liked attention.. thats when you get in trouble the most.. was even trying to get under/below the radar....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Well Reb.... i need to get caught up with you.... but yes... TImmy is a goddess evidently with these crushes



let's correct this line... I am the one who got a crush on em.. not the other way around!!! Which would have been better if that was the case  

but one good thing about it... I found them in themall.. in the boiler room... and not at DIS...  or else!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> let's correct this line... I am the one who got a crush on em.. not the other way around!!! Which would have been better if that was the case
> 
> but one good thing about it... I found them in themall.. in the boiler room... and not at DIS...  or else!!!!!!!!!




I don't know.. it sounds like they have a thing for you too  

I agree.. it does seem to create drama when you meet them on the DIS.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! Hope you are all doing well, and having a good weekend! 

Things are pretty good here! Doing some planning for some other trips that need some attention. Still doing some reorganization of some things...


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> let's correct this line... I am the one who got a crush on em.. not the other way around!!! Which would have been better if that was the case
> 
> but one good thing about it... I found them in themall.. in the boiler room... and not at DIS...  or else!!!!!!!!!



You got that right Timmy..it's much safer finding them outside the DIS.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> You got that right Timmy..it's much safer finding them outside the DIS.....



TT!!!!!!!!!!!  How was the party ???? 

Ok now it is 3Am.. I can go to bed now 

Reb!!!!!!!!!!!!    and more   !!!! Wish you can come down earlier or I can move my vaca for more days....


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!

Hope everyone is having a good day today... okay a great day! 

looking more and more like we are going to get some rain and a little wind from TS Fay. Guess I need to get a few things just in case we lose power (as the city is silly here and hasnt put the powerlines underground... so backwards here).


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day today... okay a great day!
> 
> looking more and more like we are going to get some rain and a little wind from TS Fay. Guess I need to get a few things just in case we lose power (as the city is silly here and hasnt put the powerlines underground... so backwards here).



Shaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Happy SUnday !!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day today... okay a great day!
> 
> looking more and more like we are going to get some rain and a little wind from TS Fay. Guess I need to get a few things just in case we lose power (as the city is silly here and hasnt put the powerlines underground... so backwards here).



Yeah, I'd say it's time to battin' down the hatches!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> TT!!!!!!!!!!!  How was the party ????
> 
> Ok now it is 3Am.. I can go to bed now
> 
> Reb!!!!!!!!!!!!    and more   !!!! Wish you can come down earlier or I can move my vaca for more days....



  I wish we could both do something! Oh! and about December... I looked at money this morning and the only way I could really pull it off is if I back out of my trip for this coming weekend?... should I, or shouldn't I??  





Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day today... okay a great day!
> 
> looking more and more like we are going to get some rain and a little wind from TS Fay. Guess I need to get a few things just in case we lose power (as the city is silly here and hasnt put the powerlines underground... so backwards here).



Good morning Sha!     I hope you have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I wish we could both do something! Oh! and about December... I looked at money this morning and the only way I could really pull it off is if I back out of my trip for this coming weekend?... should I, or shouldn't I??
> 
> Good morning Sha!  I hope you have a wonderful Sunday!


 
youve been looking forward to this weekend... I dont think you should. am sure something can be figured out for Dec.


----------



## rebecca06261

I don't know Sha.. I went on a date last night (you can read all about it HERE POST #63

On a little more serious note, I think I'm having cold feet


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> youve been looking forward to this weekend... I dont think you should. am sure something can be figured out for Dec.



yeah  reb !!!!!!!!!!! go this weekend... and we'll figure out December !!!!!!!!!   "looking at ads.. hmmm help wanted.... qualification... can you dance "


----------



## Sha

Yes... I think it is cold feet.


----------



## Sha

found someone on another thread posted the WORDS to the earworm song... lol




Care said:


> _*still singing*_
> 
> it's a world of laughter, a world or tears
> its a world of hopes, its a world of fear
> theres so much that we share
> that its time we're aware
> its a small world after all
> 
> its a small world after all
> its a small world after all
> its a small world after all
> its a small, small world
> 
> There is just one moon and one golden sun
> And a smile means friendship to everyone.
> Though the mountains divide
> And the oceans are wide
> It's a small small world
> 
> _My poor head... It's definitely time for bed. Good night, everyone!_


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> found someone on another thread posted the WORDS to the earworm song... lol



       


Yes, those are clickable!


----------



## Sha

LMAO

Am expecting to see that kind of link everytime that ride/song comes up


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha... Care.. Jen2... Kip.... gower.... reb... TT... and Jerry 

I guess its pay back time for two sleepless nights... be good Ladies and Jerry


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha... Care.. Jen2... Kip.... gower.... reb... TT... and Jerry
> 
> I guess its pay back time for two sleepless nights... be good Ladies and Jerry


 
   sleep well Timmy!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Sleep well Timmy.  Why wasn't I included in your group hug?  Did you forget about me.  Someone throw some pixie dust my way.....just got off the phone with my husband, X, I really don't know what to call him anymore.  He is just not a nice person.  Of course we are having are usual disagreement and what does he bring up......DISNEY!  When does it get better?


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Sleep well Timmy. Why wasn't I included in your group hug? Did you forget about me. Someone throw some pixie dust my way.....just got off the phone with my husband, X, I really don't know what to call him anymore. He is just not a nice person. Of course we are having are usual disagreement and what does he bring up......DISNEY! When does it get better?


 
              
x Infinity ​ 
(hope that helps)​


----------



## Care

KyDerbyMan said:


> Yes, those are clickable!



Oh no!!! My poor little head...  The nightmares, they never end... 

Time for this little princess to get herself to bed. It's been a long and busy weekend. Good night, everyone! Sweet non-"It's a Small World" dreams


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Oh no!!! My poor little head...  The nightmares, they never end...
> 
> Time for this little princess to get herself to bed. It's been a long and busy weekend. Good night, everyone! Sweet non-"It's a Small World" dreams


 
Night Care... just think of that Prince Caspian  

is it time to go yet???


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> Sleep well Timmy.  Why wasn't I included in your group hug?  Did you forget about me.  Someone throw some pixie dust my way.....just got off the phone with my husband, X, I really don't know what to call him anymore.  He is just not a nice person.  Of course we are having are usual disagreement and what does he bring up......DISNEY!  When does it get better?




Danielle     the to millionth power.. sorry!!!!!!!  was just really sleepy... well now I am awake... again !


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Danielle    the to millionth power.. sorry!!!!!!! was just really sleepy... well now I am awake... again !


 

Timmy, I hope you get some sleep. What time do you work tomorrow?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Timmy, I hope you get some sleep. What time do you work tomorrow?



4PM ... I did get to nap... was watching Nemo.. then by the time he was going to to the butt.... I was out.... but then the phone rang....


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> 4PM ... I did get to nap... was watching Nemo.. then by the time he was going to to the butt.... I was out.... but then the phone rang....


 
am sure you will get back to sleep... finish watching Nemo  time for me to get to bed too I think. Am going to try to get out the door early tomorrow    yeah, right!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hi everyone!  I come back and almost all of the important people are here!  BTW, when is Jen planning on getting her ticket for your trip, Sha???


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi everyone!  I come back and almost all of the important people are here!  BTW, when is Jen planning on getting her ticket for your trip, Sha???


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Hi everyone! I come back and almost all of the important people are here! BTW, when is Jen planning on getting her ticket for your trip, Sha???


 
She said within the next two weeks...  she has been checking prices at least LOL


----------



## rebecca06261

Oh jen jen jen     Don't disappoint Sha!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Oh jen jen jen  Don't disappoint Sha!


 
LOL I will still be there!


----------



## rebecca06261

That's true!


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha... Care.. Jen2... Kip.... gower.... reb... TT... and Jerry
> 
> I guess its pay back time for two sleepless nights... be good Ladies and Jerry



Hope you are sleeping peacefully!!   right back at ya!


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Hope you are sleeping peacefully!!  right back at ya!


 
I got there eventually.. LOL

morning everyone! hope you all have a great day today! 

Timmy... hope you slept well! 

Rebecca... Jen2 has promised she is getting her ticket next Monday LOL


----------



## ttester9612

Dad's "B" Day party was GREAT!  He was totally surprise and really enjoyed the gift from us girls, taking him to Disney in December.  He can't wait... 



rebecca06261 said:


> I wish we could both do something! Oh! and about December... I looked at money this morning and the only way I could really pull it off is if I back out of my trip for this coming weekend?... should I, or shouldn't I??
> 
> Good morning Sha!     I hope you have a wonderful Sunday!



I thought you were going in December with your Dad, did I miss something..  



Dizmom0923 said:


> Sleep well Timmy.  Why wasn't I included in your group hug?  Did you forget about me.  Someone throw some pixie dust my way.....just got off the phone with my husband, X, I really don't know what to call him anymore.  He is just not a nice person.  Of course we are having are usual disagreement and what does he bring up......DISNEY!  When does it get better?


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Quote:
Originally Posted by DB.Tinkerbell  
UPDATED list for the October 2009 trip




*19*/40
1. *Jenroc* 
2. *Antss2001*
3. *Care*
4. *Rebecca06261*
5. *Sha*
6. *InstImpres*
7. Carrieannew
8. *Connorsmom911*
9. *Dismom0923*
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. *ttester9612*
20. *Nurse.Darcy*
21. OlyWaguy
22. *gower525*
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. *NH_Bubba*
26. SweetAmy31
27. Okaybye
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. *ahoff*
32. *mjperry*
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. *KyDerbyman*
37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
38. *DisneyKip*
39. *ShannonRT*
40. *DB.Tinkerbell*


EDIT: I put the names in bold for those whose information* I have for this trip. Blue means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent.

*information: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth, favorite character.


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> I thought you were going in December with your Dad, did I miss something..



Yes, you did miss something    Dad and I will be in wdw on 9/13/08 through the 20th. But, as of right now, it doesn't look like I'll be going this coming weekend so I may be able to go in December.  (Using the word "may" weakly at the moment)


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Yes, you did miss something    Dad and I will be in wdw on 9/13/08 through the 20th. But, as of right now, it doesn't look like I'll be going this coming weekend so I may be able to go in December.  (Using the word "may" weakly at the moment)


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


>



  You're so sweet Timmy!!!!   Alrighty- time to go the dentist and get my teefies cleaned !


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good Morning and thanks for the hugs and pixie dust.  Took the day off today so I could be at Jacksons first day of school without rushing.  He started 2nd grade today, they get to big way toooo fast.   Went to chapel with him and now I will be cleaning up for the rest of the day.

Well we have finally decided to go ahead with the divorce.....it has BEEN time but that last little string needed to be cut.  It is all for the best and I KNOW for a fact that I will be truly be happier.  We haven't lived together so there will not be muchto adjust to for Jackson  I really hope thing will be amicable(sp?) without all the ugliness that I know some go through when this happens. 

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> I really hope thing will be amicable(sp?) without all the ugliness that I know some go through when this happens.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!




Happy Thoughts your way...


----------



## rebecca06261

Dizmom- I'm sending happy thoughts and pixie dust your way!  

Timmy - OMG I LOVE YOU YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!    

I got my present in the mail today   Now I can make all kinds of ringtones!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Dizmom- I'm sending happy thoughts and pixie dust your way!
> 
> Timmy - OMG I LOVE YOU YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!
> 
> I got my present in the mail today   Now I can make all kinds of ringtones!!! WOOHOO!




Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

I have to run to Wally World... aka Walmart to get something, but TImmy, I got my package. Saw it was dated the 15th so am guessing it is a resend 

THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!! I am sure I will love it! I will open it when I get home!

HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I received my package    I just LOVE IT~!!!!  Your the BEST!!!!!

This must have been your second mailing Timmy, because the date sent was Aug 16th.  The first package is still being delivered by "Pony/Snail Express"


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I received my package    I just LOVE IT~!!!!  Your the BEST!!!!!
> 
> This must have been your second mailing Timmy, because the date sent was Aug 16th.  The first package is still being delivered by "Pony/Snail Express"



Finaaaaaaaaaaaaaally ...


----------



## gower525

Hey dizmom - it is a relief when it is all over - at least it was for me.  I don't know your whole story, but divorce is divorce and it is hard.  I am truly happier than I have ever been.  I will tell you my whole horrid story sometime.  I had to refi my house to buy him out and get it in my name.  That was all final last week!! - so the house is officially mine now.- all good.  Do ya'll have all that worked out?

Well, anyway, my son just started 2nd grade as well - and i teach 2nd grade.  AHHH - I am with 2nd graders aaaaalllllllll  day now.


----------



## rebecca06261

Jen, how are you liking your new students???  I love 2nd graders


----------



## Sha

TIMMY!!!!!


I love love love love love love love love love love love my package!!!
Thank you sweetie!!! made my day!!! I should have wonderful Disney dreams now!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

gower525 said:


> Hey dizmom - it is a relief when it is all over - at least it was for me.  I don't know your whole story, but divorce is divorce and it is hard.  I am truly happier than I have ever been.  I will tell you my whole horrid story sometime.  I had to refi my house to buy him out and get it in my name.  That was all final last week!! - so the house is officially mine now.- all good.  Do ya'll have all that worked out?
> 
> Well, anyway, my son just started 2nd grade as well - and i teach 2nd grade.  AHHH - I am with 2nd graders aaaaalllllllll  day now.



There's a thought for a DIS meet...let's all meet at a bar and regale each other with our divorce tales.

We can laugh about them now, eh?


----------



## disneykip

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good Morning and thanks for the hugs and pixie dust.  Took the day off today so I could be at Jacksons first day of school without rushing.  He started 2nd grade today, they get to big way toooo fast.   Went to chapel with him and now I will be cleaning up for the rest of the day.
> 
> Well we have finally decided to go ahead with the divorce.....it has BEEN time but that last little string needed to be cut.  It is all for the best and I KNOW for a fact that I will be truly be happier.  We haven't lived together so there will not be muchto adjust to for Jackson  I really hope thing will be amicable(sp?) without all the ugliness that I know some go through when this happens.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!




   Hang in there but it sounds like you didn't rush into anything but it can still be sad.


----------



## Sha

Danielle... sending you hugs sweetie! you deserve a lot better and soon, the process will be over. You know there are several on here who can help, as they have been there too, or are there now too.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> TIMMY!!!



Finally one atleast showed up... I was at the post office yesterday and found out I was not the only one who had missing mails... a few of the peeps from that week had a problem with mail 





KyDerbyMan said:


> There's a thought for a DIS meet...let's all meet at a bar and regale each other with our divorce tales.
> 
> We can laugh about them now, eh?



   




Sha said:


> Danielle... sending you hugs sweetie! you deserve a lot better and soon, the process will be over. You know there are several on here who can help, as they have been there too, or are there now too.




 Danielle..... all I can offer is an ear to bend and a shoulder to cry on... I have  whirlwind of a divorce it is useless to reffer to for information    But then again the marriage only lasted 3 months... so there yah go...


----------



## Sha

Silly me... 

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you all are having a nice day today!! 

No TS Fay here yet... so I get to go out and play being a nurse

Looks like the whole state south of I-4 is covered with rain from Fay. I can do some planning tonight. I do have battery book lights  (if the power goes out)


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Finally one atleast showed up... I was at the post office yesterday and found out I was not the only one who had missing mails... a few of the peeps from that week had a problem with mail


 
Hoping what I sent out to others this past weekend get to where they need to be ok.. as they are just small items from Germany. Of course, I would love to go back to get more!


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Hoping what I sent out to others this past weekend get to where they need to be ok.. as they are just small items from Germany. Of course, I would love to go back to get more!



Wouldn't that be a hardship for you - to have to go back to pick up things from Germany.   

Good morning Sha!  Have a good day and hopefully Fay will not disrupt your day.


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Wouldn't that be a hardship for you - to have to go back to pick up things from Germany.
> 
> Good morning Sha!  Have a good day and hopefully Fay will not disrupt your day.



Kip!!!!  hows the weather in Wisconsin ????  Cant complain about ours.. it is only 70 right now but a high of 85 which is better than a 90... But I woke up this morning feeling blah... I lost my pep   and no it is not even about  Svetlana, she is not here to do that


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> Kip!!!!  hows the weather in Wisconsin ????  Cant complain about ours.. it is only 70 right now but a high of 85 which is better than a 90... But I woke up this morning feeling blah... I lost my pep   and no it is not even about  Svetlana, she is not here to do that



Hi Timmy - weather has been pretty nice around here.  Just a bit humid over the weekend.  But got some good time in at the zoo on Saturday with the family.  

Hope you find something to put some pep in your step.  Miss you on the boards.  Again, I need to win that lottery so you don't have to work all night when we want you on the boards!!


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Wouldn't that be a hardship for you - to have to go back to pick up things from Germany.
> 
> Good morning Sha! Have a good day and hopefully Fay will not disrupt your day.


 
it will be very very hard for me to do that... I dont know how I could ever deal with another trip


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Hi Timmy - weather has been pretty nice around here.  Just a bit humid over the weekend.  But got some good time in at the zoo on Saturday with the family.
> 
> Hope you find something to put some pep in your step.  Miss you on the boards.  Again, I need to win that lottery so you don't have to work all night when we want you on the boards!!



    Ohh I hope you do win the lottery... this thing you called "work" is starting to get harder.... esp'ly if you are counting days for vacation.. then things that are normally not there comes out of the wood work to make your life a little bit more complicated!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Well we have finally decided to go ahead with the divorce.....it has BEEN time but that last little string needed to be cut.  It is all for the best and I KNOW for a fact that I will be truly be happier.  We haven't lived together so there will not be muchto adjust to for Jackson  I really hope thing will be amicable(sp?) without all the ugliness that I know some go through when this happens.



The string has been cut and soon you will be able to enjoy the freedom and piece of mind you deserve.  You will find that if you keep yourself happy and healthy, your kids will follow suit.  Follow the "play nice in the sandbox" rules of divorce" (as hard as it will be) - be kind and do allow the kids to talk about what is going on and you will come out ahead.  It is nice to look back over the whole proceedure, once it is all over, and know you did play nice.  If he does get yucky - let the lawyer take care of it.  That is what they are there for & get paid for !!! (sorry to any of you lawyers out there.  One of my best friends is one !! lol)  You and the kids will come out on top !!! Tons and tons of  for you !!  If you need an ear, you have my number !!!


----------



## Jenroc

Good Tuesday Morning to everyone !!!
Just getting over a verrrrrryyyyy  loooooooooonnnnngggg work week (90 hrs) and looking forward to the even longer one this week (98 hrs) !!  Little time for sleep never mind anything else.  Looks like I am getting promoted at my P/T job after only 3 weeks and maybe an even higher promotion by Christmas !!  NO MORE DAY CARE then !!!!!!! 
You may not see me around too much for the rest of the week, so if you do have any questions, PM me and I'll get back to you as soon as I can.  Life as I know it will return to "normal" next week.  I hope everyone is happy and healthy !!!  Enjoy the final weeks of summer !!!  

Oh yeah .....
 29 days until I go to WDW for my fact finding weekend!!!  
         
 But who is counting ???


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Jenroc said:


> Good Tuesday Morning to everyone !!!
> Just getting over a verrrrrryyyyy  loooooooooonnnnngggg work week (90 hrs) and looking forward to the even longer one this week (98 hrs) !!  Little time for sleep never mind anything else.  Looks like I am getting promoted at my P/T job after only 3 weeks and maybe an even higher promotion by Christmas !!  NO MORE DAY CARE then !!!!!!!
> You may not see me around too much for the rest of the week, so if you do have any questions, PM me and I'll get back to you as soon as I can.  Life as I know it will return to "normal" next week.  I hope everyone is happy and healthy !!!  Enjoy the final weeks of summer !!!
> 
> Oh yeah .....
> 29 days until I go to WDW for my fact finding weekend!!!
> 
> But who is counting ???



Drop a grappling hook from the plane and I'll grab ahold as you fly over!!


----------



## Jenroc

KyDerbyMan said:


> Drop a grappling hook from the plane and I'll grab ahold as you fly over!!



 I'll just get a layover in KY and I'll put you in my carry on !!


----------



## pdchris

KyDerbyMan said:


> There's a thought for a DIS meet...let's all meet at a bar and regale each other with our divorce tales.
> 
> We can laugh about them now, eh?



I don't know about laughing about divorce; especially with kids involved (mine were 2 and 12).
However, the good part was we did part amicably and I could see my kids anytime I wanted.  Plus we didn't go through a Friend of the Court; heard too many bad stories about our local FOC.


----------



## gower525

I don't laugh at the horrible situation, but some parts of it are pretty funny.  For example, my youth pastor husband ( who ran off with a 20 year old after 20 years together) called me soon after he left to find out how to make a casserole!  That is pretty funny.  I said, "really???really?????you are calling me about a casserole????"  He never cooked anything while we were married.


----------



## ttester9612

gower525 said:


> I don't laugh at the horrible situation, but some parts of it are pretty funny.  For example, my youth pastor husband ( who ran off with a 20 year old after 20 years together) called me soon after he left to find out how to make a casserole!  That is pretty funny.  I said, "really???really?????you are calling me about a casserole????"  He never cooked anything while we were married.



That is funny, did you give him the instructions?......


----------



## pdchris

ttester9612 said:


> That is funny, did you give him the instructions?......



Yes, I can just imagine what the ingredients were that she gave him.


----------



## rebecca06261

Will someone please remind me why I want to find a pirate of my very own???    It's horror stories like these that make me think that it's not worth it.. am I wrong?


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Will someone please remind me why I want to find a pirate of my very own???    It's horror stories like these that make me think that it's not worth it.. am I wrong?



No your not wrong..your still young..there is someone out there that is just for you....just continue to have faith and patience and he will appear......


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Will someone please remind me why I want to find a pirate of my very own???  It's horror stories like these that make me think that it's not worth it.. am I wrong?


 
You are not wrong, and not every relationship ends up this way... just happens sometimes.    



ttester9612 said:


> No your not wrong..your still young..there is someone out there that is just for you....just continue to have faith and patience and he will appear......


 
And you could still meet someone too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> You are not wrong, and not every relationship ends up this way... just happens sometimes.
> 
> And you could still meet someone too!!!!!!!!!!



Do you think    It would be nice, but I'm not looking.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Do you think  It would be nice, but I'm not looking.


 
why not?! you are a wonderful person! And sometimes the best ones come along when you are not looking


----------



## Dizmom0923

I'm not looking......


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> why not?! you are a wonderful person! And sometimes the best ones come along when you are not looking



Your so sweet and to kind...


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> (S)ometimes the best ones come along when you are not looking



I'd have to heartily agree with you, Sha. A close friend of mine met the love of her life 5 years ago, at the age of 45. By then, she had concluded that she would never meet someone she would want to settle down with, that she would never own a house, and that she would never leave the city. By the end of this month, she will be celebrating her 4th wedding anniversary to one of the sweetest men I know. (He was persistent in winning her heart as she did not make it easy, after so many years of being on her own.) Now, she not only has a husband, but two fully-grown stepdaughters, one with whom she is quite close. She and her hubby bought a big house in the country, and she is so very happy. A happy-ending story that continually reminds me that all is not lost in the world, and that the one who complements us best will come along when we least expect to meet him/her.

As such, I continue to believe that there's someone out there for each of us. Hope springs eternal!


----------



## disneykip

Care said:


> A happy-ending story that continually reminds me that all is not lost in the world, and that the one who complements us best will come along when we least expect to meet him/her.
> 
> As such, I continue to believe that there's someone out there for each of us. Hope springs eternal!



Very well put!!


----------



## gower525

I definitely believe in happy endings and I am searching for mine!

--- and no- I didn't give him any help with his casserole.  He tried to tell me later how well it turned out.  I told him I didn't care.


----------



## disneykip

gower525 said:


> I definitely believe in happy endings and I am searching for mine!
> 
> --- and no- I didn't give him any help with his casserole.  He tried to tell me later how well it turned out.  I told him I didn't care.



Bravo!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Will someone please remind me why I want to find a pirate of my very own???    It's horror stories like these that make me think that it's not worth it.. am I wrong?



  dont stop yourself from horror stories like ours.. it is our story to tell and yours to get pointers and be aware of the path you are taking... it is more of a helpful hints... than a warning... really!!!



ttester9612 said:


> Do you think    It would be nice, but I'm not looking.



Yes!!!!!  anybody would be so lucky to be by yourside TT!!!!!!!!



Dizmom0923 said:


> I'm not looking......




LOL you me both.. I am blind folded seeeee....LOL



Care said:


> I'd have to heartily agree with you, Sha. A close friend of mine met the love of her life 5 years ago, at the age of 45. By then, she had concluded that she would never meet someone she would want to settle down with, that she would never own a house, and that she would never leave the city. By the end of this month, she will be celebrating her 4th wedding anniversary to one of the sweetest men I know. (He was persistent in winning her heart as she did not make it easy, after so many years of being on her own.) Now, she not only has a husband, but two fully-grown stepdaughters, one with whom she is quite close. She and her hubby bought a big house in the country, and she is so very happy. A happy-ending story that continually reminds me that all is not lost in the world, and that the one who complements us best will come along when we least expect to meet him/her.
> 
> As such, I continue to believe that there's someone out there for each of us. Hope springs eternal!



in my case I think he is not born yet.. maybe in my next life time  



gower525 said:


> I definitely believe in happy endings and I am searching for mine!
> 
> --- and no- I didn't give him any help with his casserole.  He tried to tell me later how well it turned out.  I told him I didn't care.




 for your search....


----------



## ANTSS2001

can someoen just hit me on me head... someone please do it soon too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Yes, well put CARE......so there might be hope even at 52....... 




ANTSS2001 said:


> can someoen just hit me on me head... someone please do it soon too !!!!!!!!!



Timmy, it's not your head but will this do...


----------



## Jenroc

I, too, am a firm believer that there is someone out there for all of us.  As the song goes   ...... "someday day my prince will come ........"  You guys all know the rest !!   

NOW ....... back to the business of the trip next year !!!!!!
I know a lot of you are members of DVC but for those of you who are still trying to decide where to stay I have some room quotes.  There is a bit of a discount but I need you to PM me so I can send out the information.  I don't want to step on any toes.  The sooner we get everyone in their respective hotels, the sooner we can start with the rest of the plans !!!!  I will not be available from Friday night until Monday morning - due to our fund raising event for the Disney Worldwide Conservation Fund (just in case you email me on the weekend).


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well.

And yes, Timmy... you too! You can and will find someone in this life... you just need to take that step. I believe everyone will find their    
prince/pirate/princess/piratess  (wench) LOL 

I will let you know in November where I am staying but gave you my options already Jen2


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> No your not wrong..your still young..there is someone out there that is just for you....just continue to have faith and patience and he will appear......





ttester9612 said:


> Do you think    It would be nice, but I'm not looking.





Sha said:


> why not?! you are a wonderful person! And sometimes the best ones come along when you are not looking





Dizmom0923 said:


> I'm not looking......





Care said:


> I'd have to heartily agree with you, Sha. A close friend of mine met the love of her life 5 years ago, at the age of 45. By then, she had concluded that she would never meet someone she would want to settle down with, that she would never own a house, and that she would never leave the city. By the end of this month, she will be celebrating her 4th wedding anniversary to one of the sweetest men I know. (He was persistent in winning her heart as she did not make it easy, after so many years of being on her own.) Now, she not only has a husband, but two fully-grown stepdaughters, one with whom she is quite close. She and her hubby bought a big house in the country, and she is so very happy. A happy-ending story that continually reminds me that all is not lost in the world, and that the one who complements us best will come along when we least expect to meet him/her.
> 
> As such, I continue to believe that there's someone out there for each of us. Hope springs eternal!





gower525 said:


> I definitely believe in happy endings and I am searching for mine!
> 
> --- and no- I didn't give him any help with his casserole.  He tried to tell me later how well it turned out.  I told him I didn't care.





ANTSS2001 said:


> dont stop yourself from horror stories like ours.. it is our story to tell and yours to get pointers and be aware of the path you are taking... it is more of a helpful hints... than a warning... really!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!!  anybody would be so lucky to be by yourside TT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you me both.. I am blind folded seeeee....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> in my case I think he is not born yet.. maybe in my next life time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for your search....





ANTSS2001 said:


> can someoen just hit me on me head... someone please do it soon too !!!!!!!!!





Jenroc said:


> I, too, am a firm believer that there is someone out there for all of us.  As the song goes   ...... "someday day my prince will come ........"  You guys all know the rest !!
> 
> NOW ....... back to the business of the trip next year !!!!!!
> I know a lot of you are members of DVC but for those of you who are still trying to decide where to stay I have some room quotes.  There is a bit of a discount but I need you to PM me so I can send out the information.  I don't want to step on any toes.  The sooner we get everyone in their respective hotels, the sooner we can start with the rest of the plans !!!!  I will not be available from Friday night until Monday morning - due to our fund raising event for the Disney Worldwide Conservation Fund (just in case you email me on the weekend).



okay...let's see if i can do this-  About the trip- I need a roomie!!!  Jen2 & Sha, are ya'll still looking at putting together people who will need roomies?

I didn't mean to sound all pathetic about the whole doomed relationships bit.  For many years I didn't want to be with anyone because of all of the horror stories, and then last year, I ended up with a horror story of my own... I have more horror stories than good ones and as you know, we tend to believe in what we experience.  After years of bad stuff, you forget that good things actually exist.


----------



## Sha

Am sure we can get you matched up with a roomie!!!  

Matter of fact... consider yourself matched


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> I, too, am a firm believer that there is someone out there for all of us.  As the song goes   ...... "someday day my prince will come ........"  You guys all know the rest !!
> 
> NOW ....... back to the business of the trip next year !!!!!!
> I know a lot of you are members of DVC but for those of you who are still trying to decide where to stay I have some room quotes.  There is a bit of a discount but I need you to PM me so I can send out the information.  I don't want to step on any toes.  The sooner we get everyone in their respective hotels, the sooner we can start with the rest of the plans !!!!  I will not be available from Friday night until Monday morning - due to our fund raising event for the Disney Worldwide Conservation Fund (just in case you email me on the weekend).



what is this mambo jumbo you speak... Prince ???  Hmmm Frogs??? Hmmmm naaah Cows... 

about rooming... I am still waiting what kind of discount I will get for that trip... I am planning to be there Oct. 17 to Oct. 27  which means I will be there before the planned event there... I am looking at different scenarios here...

1st... stay at OKW (cheap points) from 17th to 22 and bunk with someone on 22nd till the end of our shindig...

2nd... stay at POP for they might have free dining then.... 

3rd if really get a good discount... stay at ASMu family suits and share with other peeps...

4th.. stay DVC all the way would be OKW ( we can get 2 queens for their studio) or AKL ( but AKL only have a queen and a sofa queen) for cheap points... 

how does that sound Jen... did you get to  rule me out of any situations.. sorry if I made more complicated...


----------



## ttester9612

Still early for me to decide on where I want to stay.  Have to get through this year before I can think of next year.    And then it depends on what AP rates I can get....


----------



## Dizmom0923

gower525 said:


> Hey dizmom - it is a relief when it is all over - at least it was for me.  I don't know your whole story, but divorce is divorce and it is hard.  I am truly happier than I have ever been.  I will tell you my whole horrid story sometime.  I had to refi my house to buy him out and get it in my name.  That was all final last week!! - so the house is officially mine now.- all good.  Do ya'll have all that worked out?
> 
> Well, anyway, my son just started 2nd grade as well - and i teach 2nd grade.  AHHH - I am with 2nd graders aaaaalllllllll  day now.



Yes(I think)we have everything worked out.  This is our 3rd and FINAL time separating.  I really just hope for Jacksons sake we can get along when we have.  Jenroc gave me some advice on how to deal with communcation between him and I and I think I may take her advice(alot less drama).  

Danielle


----------



## Dizmom0923

KyDerbyMan said:


> There's a thought for a DIS meet...let's all meet at a bar and regale each other with our divorce tales.
> 
> We can laugh about them now, eh?



I have some very interesting tales to tell.  Most of them can definitely be laughed about.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thank you again everyone for all the well wishes.   I just got all caught up and its very nice to hear nice things.  I am actually really ok with all of it since its been going on for so long.  I can't wait to meet everyone, who knows maybe I will be able to find a way to meet some of you before our 2009 trip.

Well I have to get back to work.  I just came home for my lunch and I definitely won't be chatting at work, I forgot to mention I fried my computer at work after checking my home email. OOPS!  Needless to say my boss was very nice about it but I became an example of why NOT to do personal business on work computers.  Have a Wonderful Day!!!!

Danielle


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> Danielle




  for frying that PC...


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> in my case I think he is not born yet.. maybe in my next life time



Timmy, I'm glad to see you added that last bit to your statement. I was beginning to think you are the uber-cougar 



ANTSS2001 said:


> can someoen just hit me on me head... someone please do it soon too !!!!!!!!!



Why do you want someone to hit you on the head? 



ttester9612 said:


> Yes, well put CARE......so there might be hope even at 52.......



There's always hope, Teresa, regardless of age. Besides, because of our love of Mickey and things Disney, we are always going to be young at heart. 



rebecca06261 said:


> I have more horror stories than good ones and as you know, we tend to believe in what we experience.  After years of bad stuff, you forget that good things actually exist.



I know what you mean, Rebecca  I've been fortunate that, although past relationships didn't work out the way I would have preferred, I have been able to take away something positive (about myself) from each. Just remember that the ability to have lived through the bad stuff only attests to the fact that you're a strong, independent woman who can survive anything.  



Dizmom0923 said:


> I fried my computer at work after checking my home email. OOPS!  Needless to say my boss was very nice about it but I became an example of why NOT to do personal business on work computers.  Have a Wonderful Day!!!!



I'm looking forward to meeting you next year during our trip, Danielle. 

By the way, I've learned that you truly become part of the team once you've broken something. I once took out a microwave shortly after starting at a company. I've had friends taking out laptops, photocopiers and dishwashers. Consider it a bizarre little initiation. Welcome to the team


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jerry this is for you...

A heart stopping show all for Jerry T. !!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Care said:


> By the way, I've learned that you truly become part of the team once you've broken something. I once took out a microwave shortly after starting at a company. I've had friends taking out laptops, photocopiers and dishwashers. Consider it a bizarre little initiation. Welcome to the team



I LOVE this statement, Care  -


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jerry this is for you...
> 
> A heart stopping show all for Jerry T. !!!!



 Are you trying to get my started off poorly???


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jerry this is for you...
> 
> A heart stopping show all for Jerry T. !!!!


 


rebecca06261 said:


> Are you trying to get my started off poorly???


 
I would be surprised if it was any other link when referring to Jerry  


Good morning everyone!!! Hope you all are doing well this morning! 

That is some initiation to be breaking things at work


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jerry this is for you...
> 
> A heart stopping show all for Jerry T. !!!!



    

Good job Timmy!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jerry this is for you...
> 
> A heart stopping show all for Jerry T. !!!!



Good form!!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Happy Birthday NH_Bubba!


----------



## Jenroc

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NH-BUBBA !!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Happy Birthday NH_Bubba!





Jenroc said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NH-BUBBA !!!



What they said!


----------



## rebecca06261

How does everyone know when everyone else's birthday is??  

Happy Birthday, NHBubba- I just found out it was your birthday


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> How does everyone know when everyone else's birthday is??
> 
> Happy Birthday, NHBubba- I just found out it was your birthday


 
I saw it on another thread.. so I told him there this morning 

Happy birthday NH_Bubba... hope it was good

how are you feeling Reb??


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm much better thank you Sha  

I've been a little DIS-slacker lately-  I'm not keeping up & it's amazing how much you miss when you don't read every post  

Are you managing to stay dry, Sha?


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm much better thank you Sha
> 
> I've been a little DIS-slacker lately- I'm not keeping up & it's amazing how much you miss when you don't read every post
> 
> Are you managing to stay dry, Sha?


 
yes.. helps when i stay indoors  

glad you are feeling better! Dont worry about slacking... you havent been feeling well and we want you to feel better for weekend. Bring a poncho!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> How does everyone know when everyone else's birthday is??
> 
> Happy Birthday, NHBubba- I just found out it was your birthday



Good question, rebecca !!  Anyone who has sent in their info for Tink, has included their B-day so that Tink can recognize their special day.

THIS WAS MY 400th POST !!!!  YIPPEE ME !!!!!  That means I have botherd all of you at least 400 times !!!!!  lol


----------



## Care

Happy evening, everyone! Did everyone have a magical day at work, rest and/or play? 

Happy birthday, NH_Bubba! Hope you're having a wonderful one.  

Are you feeling better, Rebecca? Have a lovely weekend trip if I don't get a chance to connect with you before you leave for Orlando! Have fun!

Just 21 more sleeps until Disney...


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Good question, rebecca !! Anyone who has sent in their info for Tink, has included their B-day so that Tink can recognize their special day.


 
OOOOOHHHHHhhhhh!! Nice!!! TInks so sweet to think of that!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> THIS WAS MY 400th POST !!!! YIPPEE ME !!!!! That means I have botherd all of you at least 400 times !!!!! lol


 
And that doesnt count all the IMs I have gotten    
(j/k jen2)


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> I would be surprised if it was any other link when referring to Jerry



My poor little head... I can't ever seem to get that song out of my head... What's the likelihood that Jerry won't be wanting to organize a group ride for next year's trip?  

Or did I just give him the idea for it?


----------



## Dizmom0923

Happy Birthday NH_Bubba!
OK so there will be no more problem talk for me or at least I am going to try and be positive.  Things are going to get better from here on. Sorry if I have been a Debbie Downer(I love her from Saturday Night Live).

I am leaving for Fla. in a week.  No, not Disney.  I WISH.  I am taking the kids to Pensacola Beach for a 4 day weekend.  We got a condo on the beach with a view of the gulf.  I can't wait to sit on the balcony at night with a glass(or bottle) of wine.  My son keeps saying,"Can you believe we are going to the same state as Disney?"  He just doesn't realize how far Disney is.  I will definitely stop and get my Disney brochures from Floridas welcome center.  
Hope yall are having a great night! 

Danielle


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> My poor little head... I can't ever seem to get that song out of my head... What's the likelihood that Jerry won't be wanting to organize a group ride for next year's trip?
> 
> Or did I just give him the idea for it?


 
I think you just gave him the idea!!! 



Dizmom0923 said:


> Happy Birthday NH_Bubba!
> OK so there will be no more problem talk for me or at least I am going to try and be positive. Things are going to get better from here on. Sorry if I have been a Debbie Downer(I love her from Saturday Night Live).
> 
> I am leaving for Fla. in a week. No, not Disney. I WISH. I am taking the kids to Pensacola Beach for a 4 day weekend. We got a condo on the beach with a view of the gulf. I can't wait to sit on the balcony at night with a glass(or bottle) of wine. My son keeps saying,"Can you believe we are going to the same state as Disney?" He just doesn't realize how far Disney is. I will definitely stop and get my Disney brochures from Floridas welcome center.
> Hope yall are having a great night!
> 
> Danielle


 
You have not been Debbie Downer!!! And hope you enjoy your non disney trip to FL!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> How does everyone know when everyone else's birthday is??
> 
> Happy Birthday, NHBubba- I just found out it was your birthday



remember we had that 20 question before ??? one of the question was when is your bday


----------



## Sha

Timmy!!!!!!!!!! and her bear hugs


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> THIS WAS MY 400th POST !!!!  YIPPEE ME !!!!!  That means I have botherd all of you at least 400 times !!!!!  lol



  GO JEN1  



Sha said:


> yes.. helps when i stay indoors
> 
> glad you are feeling better! Dont worry about slacking... you havent been feeling well and we want you to feel better for weekend. Bring a poncho!



  You mean it'll still me raining??? .... but I might melt  



Care said:


> Happy evening, everyone! Did everyone have a magical day at work, rest and/or play?
> 
> Happy birthday, NH_Bubba! Hope you're having a wonderful one.
> 
> Are you feeling better, Rebecca? Have a lovely weekend trip if I don't get a chance to connect with you before you leave for Orlando! Have fun!
> 
> Just 21 more sleeps until Disney...



Thanks Care, I'll try to have fun this weekend! It'll be hard being in Orlando with a handsome stranger and all  



Dizmom0923 said:


> Happy Birthday NH_Bubba!
> OK so there will be no more problem talk for me or at least I am going to try and be positive.  Things are going to get better from here on. Sorry if I have been a Debbie Downer(I love her from Saturday Night Live).
> 
> I am leaving for Fla. in a week.  No, not Disney.  I WISH.  I am taking the kids to Pensacola Beach for a 4 day weekend.  We got a condo on the beach with a view of the gulf.  I can't wait to sit on the balcony at night with a glass(or bottle) of wine.  My son keeps saying,"Can you believe we are going to the same state as Disney?"  He just doesn't realize how far Disney is.  I will definitely stop and get my Disney brochures from Floridas welcome center.
> Hope yall are having a great night!
> 
> Danielle



How fun!  I'm not much of a beach person, but I do love the gulf- I love the smells, the sights... especially at night!  I know you will have a great time


----------



## Jenroc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Happy Birthday NH_Bubba!
> OK so there will be no more problem talk for me or at least I am going to try and be positive.  Things are going to get better from here on. Sorry if I have been a Debbie Downer(I love her from Saturday Night Live).
> 
> I am leaving for Fla. in a week.  No, not Disney.  I WISH.  I am taking the kids to Pensacola Beach for a 4 day weekend.  We got a condo on the beach with a view of the gulf.  I can't wait to sit on the balcony at night with a glass(or bottle) of wine.  My son keeps saying,"Can you believe we are going to the same state as Disney?"  He just doesn't realize how far Disney is.  I will definitely stop and get my Disney brochures from Floridas welcome center.
> Hope yall are having a great night!
> 
> Danielle



I wish you all the pixie dust and happiness you need to make this a relaxing trip for you and the kids !!!!!



Care said:


> My poor little head... I can't ever seem to get that song out of my head... What's the likelihood that Jerry won't be wanting to organize a group ride for next year's trip?
> 
> Or did I just give him the idea for it?



heheheheheheheheheheheh
PS   I can't wait to meet you and Rebecca in about 27 days !!!!



Sha said:


> And that doesnt count all the IMs I have gotten
> (j/k jen2)



 hahahaha No you're not !!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> remember we had that 20 question before ??? one of the question was when is your bday



There she is!!!  HI TIMMY    How's work?  You done yet?? Sure you won't go to Orlando with me this weekend??


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Timmy!!!!!!!!!! and her bear hugs



hehehe was to lazy to dis and had cell next to me.. instead I just text...


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> There she is!!!  HI TIMMY    How's work?  You done yet?? Sure you won't go to Orlando with me this weekend??



if I was off... I would be on the plane 1st flight out!!!! but this is my 16 hour back to back.... maybe next weekend


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> hahahaha No you're not !!!!


 
 am too 

maybe i will tell tink on you


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> if I was off... I would be on the plane 1st flight out!!!! but this is my 16 hour back to back.... maybe next weekend



Wth! I'll wait for you!


----------



## ANTSS2001

still at work... till midnite!!!  15 more days!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

wow timmy... I can't believe you'll really be there in 15 days! We expect photos text messaged to us every hour


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> wow timmy... I can't believe you'll really be there in 15 days! We expect photos text messaged to us every hour



better be careful what you wish for ??!!!!

Timmy <== txt anytime of the day when at WDW...

ad may I also ask.... what pointers have you learned from me... hahahaha I will just have to send yah a copy of the pink book... Guys have the black book... Timmy made her own pink book hahahaha


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> if I was off... I would be on the plane 1st flight out!!!! but this is my 16 hour back to back.... maybe next weekend



TIMMY !!!!



Sha said:


> am too
> 
> I thorry !!    sniff sniff
> 
> maybe i will tell tink on you



OMGosh   -- don't do that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> wow timmy... I can't believe you'll really be there in 15 days! We expect photos text messaged to us every hour



Well... Maybe not *every* hour, right? The princesses (and princes) among us do need their sleep, after all.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> TIMMY !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh   -- don't do that !!!!!!!!!!!!!



what.. what .. what did I do ????  I swear I did not do it.. Jerry is still in Ky


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> Well... Maybe not *every* hour, right? The princesses (and princes) among us do need their sleep, after all.



well......:


----------



## ANTSS2001

ok.. time to go back to work..... You Ladies and Jerry have a good night !!!!  

and Jerry  and Jerry  and Jerry again!!!


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> what.. what .. what did I do ????  I swear I did not do it.. Jerry is still in Ky



Nothing ..... just missed you !!  
 Are you SURE he is still in KY ????


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> better be careful what you wish for ??!!!!
> 
> Timmy <== txt anytime of the day when at WDW...
> 
> ad may I also ask.... what pointers have you learned from me... hahahaha I will just have to send yah a copy of the pink book... Guys have the black book... Timmy made her own pink book hahahaha


 
OOOOOoooh! a pink book!!!! 


Jenroc said:


> TIMMY !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh  -- don't do that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
which?   or tell Tink????    



Care said:


> Well... Maybe not *every* hour, right? The princesses (and princes) among us do need their sleep, after all.


 
very true.. as we do not want to channel our inner dwarf Grumpy!!!



ANTSS2001 said:


> what.. what .. what did I do ???? I swear I did not do it.. Jerry is still in Ky


 
Is he?? he isnt online right now is he??? so hard to say ....


----------



## rebecca06261

Good night kiddos! 

Timmy, don't work too hard! We'll talk soon (I hope!) Maybe tomorrow night?? Or Saturday morning???  

Sha, don't put Jen2 on a guilt trip  

Jen2, behave! 

Care, since Timmy can't go with me to Orlando this weekend, you should come with me instead! I'm too scared to go by myself!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha, don't put Jen2 on a guilt trip
> 
> Jen2, behave!


 
yes MOM!


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> Jen2 - behave!




Ahhhhhhh ---- But that is no fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> Care, since Timmy can't go with me to Orlando this weekend, you should come with me instead! I'm too scared to go by myself!



Oh, I wish I could make it this weekend, Rebecca, even though you certainly don't need a third wheel along for the trip. I am bookended by French classes, and have to move my youngest sister home this weekend. She leaves for grad school next week, and we need to get all of her furniture out of the place she rented for the summer. I'd much rather be in Orlando than schlepping boxes and furniture...

Nitey-nite, everyone!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Ahhhhhhh ---- But that is no fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You heard her! BEE hive! Buuzzz buzz  buzzzzzzzzz     


Night Care!!!!! Night Reb!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Good night kiddos!
> 
> Timmy, don't work too hard! We'll talk soon (I hope!) Maybe tomorrow night?? Or Saturday morning???
> 
> Sha, don't put Jen2 on a guilt trip
> 
> Jen2, behave!
> 
> Care, since Timmy can't go with me to Orlando this weekend, you should come with me instead! I'm too scared to go by myself!



Buy those white head set for the phone... I can be with you the whole time... ansd it would look like you were listening to an IPOD... blue tooth is OK but  they know when you are blnking


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> blue tooth is OK but they know when you are blnking


 
have your hair cover your ear if you can... then they think you are talking to yourself 

Good morning everyone!!! Happy to say Fay is FINALLY moving west! She is currently over Gainesville, U of F with feeder bands down to I-4. 

Hope you all have a great day!!! I plan too regardless


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> have your hair cover your ear if you can... then they think you are talking to yourself
> 
> Good morning everyone!!! Happy to say Fay is FINALLY moving west! She is currently over Gainesville, U of F with feeder bands down to I-4.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!!! I plan too regardless



Good Morning Sha!!   That is good news about Fay (at least for you).  Hope you have a great day.  You certainly have a great attitude.  I always start the day with that plan but work seems to always ruin that.   TGIF!!

Good morning everyone and enjoy the day!


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Good Morning Sha!! That is good news about Fay (at least for you). Hope you have a great day. You certainly have a great attitude. I always start the day with that plan but work seems to always ruin that.  TGIF!!
> 
> Good morning everyone and enjoy the day!


 
Thanks Kip! there is always something worse out there  

Am not sure if it was the Disney Wonder or Magic... but couldnt dock back at the Cape yet.. had to go to Port Everglades


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Jenroc said:


> Nothing ..... just missed you !!
> Are you SURE he is still in KY ????



Sadly....yes.   


But much planned for the weekend (yardwork, painting, visiting family/friends).  I'll almost be glad to be back to work on Monday!


----------



## Sha

weekend is here!!!!   

Hope you all have a great weekend!!!!​


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> weekend is here!!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!!!!​



Thanks Sha!!  Right back at ya!!  

Finally - it is here!!


----------



## rebecca06261

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Happy happy Friday.  I am sooo glad it is the weekend.  My little brother is coming in and we are having my nieces 3rd birthday party.  She was born at 25 weeks and weighed less than a pound, 15 ounces.  She is our miracle baby.  I hope yall have a great weekend.


----------



## Jenroc

One more week 'til school's in   
One more week 'til school's in   
One more week 'til school's in   
One more week 'til school's in  

I can't believe the holidays are almost over !!!!  Now with the day care and Build A Bear I am working about 70 hours a week but it is fun !!!  Two more horseshow BBQs to run this weekend and I can concentrate on my fact finding trip -- I can't wait !!!  26 more sleeps !!!
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I hope everyone has a great weekend!



You have a Safe Great Weekend


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> One more week 'til school's in
> One more week 'til school's in
> One more week 'til school's in
> One more week 'til school's in
> 
> I can't believe the holidays are almost over !!!! Now with the day care and Build A Bear I am working about 70 hours a week but it is fun !!! Two more horseshow BBQs to run this weekend and I can concentrate on my fact finding trip -- I can't wait !!! 26 more sleeps !!!
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
I just let you do the count down for me  will be fun!!! School started this past Monday, but then schools were closed for 4 days (that they will have to make up)



Dizmom0923 said:


> Happy happy Friday. I am sooo glad it is the weekend. My little brother is coming in and we are having my nieces 3rd birthday party. She was born at 25 weeks and weighed less than a pound, 15 ounces. She is our miracle baby. I hope yall have a great weekend.


 
That is awesome about your neice!!!!!!! How blessed you all must feel!

Good morning everyone!!! I went back to bed this morning and it was nice. Didnt really sleep but just to relax after an odd week. We are under a tornado watch until 3pm this afternoon but most of the rain is gone and no lake in the back yard.


----------



## disneykip

Dizmom0923 said:


> Happy happy Friday.  I am sooo glad it is the weekend.  My little brother is coming in and we are having my nieces 3rd birthday party.  She was born at 25 weeks and weighed less than a pound, 15 ounces.  She is our miracle baby.  I hope yall have a great weekend.



Enjoy your weekend!!  



Jenroc said:


> One more week 'til school's in
> One more week 'til school's in
> One more week 'til school's in
> One more week 'til school's in
> 
> I can't believe the holidays are almost over !!!!  Now with the day care and Build A Bear I am working about 70 hours a week but it is fun !!!  Two more horseshow BBQs to run this weekend and I can concentrate on my fact finding trip -- I can't wait !!!  26 more sleeps !!!
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



 Kids probably aren't as happy as you are but I am happy for you.   

Wow you are quite busy.  Hope it makes the time so quickly for you!!  Enjoy.




ANTSS2001 said:


> You have a Safe Great Weekend



Timmy - same to you.  Hope to get some updates from you throughout the weekend.  Such as, what is up with boiler room boy?  Hmmm....




Sha said:


> I just let you do the count down for me  will be fun!!! School started this past Monday, but then schools were closed for 4 days (that they will have to make up)
> 
> Me too!  Hoping that I will be able to meet you both during the short weekend trip.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!! I went back to bed this morning and it was nice. Didnt really sleep but just to relax after an odd week. We are under a tornado watch until 3pm this afternoon but most of the rain is gone and no lake in the back yard.



I did the same thing this morning.  It was good to have the opportunity to sleep in if I wanted to.  

Stay safe!!  Tornado watches - sounds like Wisconsin.  Glad the rain is gone and no lake.  Enjoy your day!


Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Timmy - same to you.  Hope to get some updates from you throughout the weekend.  Such as, what is up with boiler room boy?  Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day.




he is not here yet.... going back upstairs... I told em I am just gonna pee...


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good morning everyone.
Sha I am glad the rain is over for you.  Stay safe.

The weather is beautiful here, there is even a breeze.  This way we won't melt at the birthday party.


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> he is not here yet.... going back upstairs... I told em I am just gonna pee...



 Sometimes that can take awhile.  Timmy wouldn't fib about where she was going......would she?


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Sometimes that can take awhile.  Timmy wouldn't fib about where she was going......would she?



LOL the security guard just called... he just parked  woohooooooooo  LOL  just got tex if I am working today... I have not answered yet


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> LOL the security guard just called... he just parked  woohooooooooo  LOL  just got tex if I am working today... I have not answered yet



I know I've been busy but did I miss something.  Who's this security guard.    Timmy do you have a new boy friend..


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> LOL the security guard just called... he just parked  woohooooooooo  LOL  just got tex if I am working today... I have not answered yet



That is sweet - you have the security guard as lookout.   

Don't want to answer too quickly.  Smooth move.


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> LOL the security guard just called... he just parked woohooooooooo LOL just got tex if I am working today... I have not answered yet


 
So you have a security guard on your payroll????


----------



## ANTSS2001

the crown jewel (reb)  landed safely.. and she also got upgraded to bussiness class...


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> the crown jewel (reb)  landed safely.. and she also got upgraded to bussiness class...


 
Sweet! I should text her...


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> I know I've been busy but did I miss something.  Who's this security guard.    Timmy do you have a new boy friend..



noooooooooo  never a boyfriend... a friend....  I am not ready to give someone a heart attack 



disneykip said:


> That is sweet - you have the security guard as lookout.
> 
> Don't want to answer too quickly.  Smooth move.



well after bringing him apple pie every thanks giving he better be nice to me.. 

just came back from dinner... and yes I am in my own station.... just got my work bench pimp up with IE    and it was all because of my thighs!!!!   stopped by at KFC to get some thighs... 3 meal ... one for me.. for him... and the sec. guard  )  You know it is all about my thighs!!!!



Sha said:


> So you have a security guard on your payroll????




you can say that...   I park my car to handicap( nobody park there on weekend.. OPD is close.. its a dead zone) parking next to his post... to far to park from yonder... and he like it because when I get off at midnite he dont  have to walk me over...


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> noooooooooo  never a boyfriend... a friend....  I am not ready to give someone a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> well after bringing him apple pie every thanks giving he better be nice to me..
> 
> just came back from dinner... and yes I am in my own station.... just got my work bench pimp up with IE    and it was all because of my thighs!!!!   stopped by at KFC to get some thighs... 3 meal ... one for me.. for him... and the sec. guard  )  You know it is all about my thighs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can say that...   I park my car to handicap( nobody park there on weekend.. OPD is close.. its a dead zone) parking next to his post... to far to park from yonder... and he like it because when I get off at midnite he dont  have to walk me over...



Loving your work.  You really should write a book.


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Loving your work.  You really should write a book.



I got you   and I did not even mention about thee Gravieeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## okaybye

Sorry y'all... I've been a bit out of my mind lately... who am I supposed to give the info to?

(my trip is around the corner!!!! )


----------



## ANTSS2001

okaybye said:


> Sorry y'all... I've been a bit out of my mind lately... who am I supposed to give the info to?
> 
> (my trip is around the corner!!!! )


----------



## Sha

okaybye said:


> Sorry y'all... I've been a bit out of my mind lately... who am I supposed to give the info to?
> 
> (my trip is around the corner!!!! )


 
send it to Jen2 (Jenroc)

Have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all having a good start to your day 

Heather!!! How are you doing?? Hope you get back into your mind soon


----------



## Dizmom0923

Good morning!  
Sha, it always seems as if you are always the first to post in the morning.
Looks like we are going to be getting some rainy weather from Fay over the next couple of days.  
Jackson will be going with his dad today(without me).  Allie is with her father since last night.  Yes, they have different dads, never mentioned that before.
I will stay home and clean.
Does anyone know when I will be ble to make my ADRs for February?  My sister says we are unable to make them until January because they are changing the system they use now. 

Danielle


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good morning!
> Sha, it always seems as if you are always the first to post in the morning.
> Looks like we are going to be getting some rainy weather from Fay over the next couple of days.
> Jackson will be going with his dad today(without me).  Allie is with her father since last night.  Yes, they have different dads, never mentioned that before.
> I will stay home and clean.
> Does anyone know when I will be ble to make my ADRs for February?  My sister says we are unable to make them until January because they are changing the system they use now.
> 
> Danielle



You can make ADRs up to 6 months (180 days) ahead of the date you arrive (+10???) until October 16th where you will then only have 90 days prior. what dates are you looking at? You should be able to do now. And I would remind them that the window is still open for that time from. (but just read something else that is completely different)   OKAY scratch that... they have changed it again... here is a link: http://www.mousesavers.com/advancedres.html

Not always.... LOL.. sometimes Jen does or Timmy  
Enjoy some quiet time at home Danielle... put on some Disney music while you clean.


----------



## InstImpres

Dizmom0923 said:


> Good morning!
> Sha, it always seems as if you are always the first to post in the morning.
> Looks like we are going to be getting some rainy weather from Fay over the next couple of days.
> Jackson will be going with his dad today(without me).  Allie is with her father since last night.  Yes, they have different dads, never mentioned that before.
> I will stay home and clean.
> Does anyone know when I will be ble to make my ADRs for February?  My sister says we are unable to make them until January because they are changing the system they use now.
> 
> Danielle



You can do Chef Mickey's and the castle still at 180 days though


----------



## Dizmom0923

Where has everyone been???? 
I did end up calling Disney today and I can make my reservations at the end of October.  I think I will make my Chef Mickeys this week though.
Both kids are back home and it was the perfect day for cleaning, it hasn't stopped raining at all.
When Jacksons dad brought him home the tension was so thick.  I still try to be decent for my son but he makes it known that things aren't good.  I will continue to be decent for my sons sake.
I can't wait to get away this weekend.  Not much of a beach person but I will enjoy the peace and sounds of the beach.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Where has everyone been????
> I did end up calling Disney today and I can make my reservations at the end of October.  I think I will make my Chef Mickeys this week though.
> Both kids are back home and it was the perfect day for cleaning, it hasn't stopped raining at all.
> When Jacksons dad brought him home the tension was so thick.  I still try to be decent for my son but he makes it known that things aren't good.  I will continue to be decent for my sons sake.
> I can't wait to get away this weekend.  Not much of a beach person but I will enjoy the peace and sounds of the beach.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bounceback is a yes dates for next year 8/23 to 10 /1


----------



## Jenroc

Dizmom0923 said:


> When Jacksons dad brought him home the tension was so thick.  I still try to be decent for my son but he makes it known that things aren't good.  I will continue to be decent for my sons sake.
> I can't wait to get away this weekend.  Not much of a beach person but I will enjoy the peace and sounds of the beach.



Hang in there ..... you are doing great !!!



ANTSS2001 said:


> bounceback is a yes dates for next year 8/23 to 10 /1



Hey Timmy .... how are things ??  No package yet ....    lol


And to everyone else ..... GOOD MORNING !!!  Kids and life kind of took over for a bit but now I am back to "The Land of the Living in Disney".  LOL
Hope everyone is spectacular and I am so looking forward to my fact finding mission in 25 days !!!!!!  Have a happy Monday !!!!


----------



## InstImpres

ANTSS2001 said:


> bounceback is a yes dates for next year 8/23 to 10 /1



You can actually check in until 10/8


----------



## Sha

Good Morning Disfriends!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning!!! 

I am looking forward to several Disney trips... some not on tickers and others are  Its wonderful to have something to look forward too. I have 3 other trips to WDW that I need to work on for Oct and Dec. (luckily, much milder trips that dont need a lot of planning  )


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Good Morning Disfriends!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning!!!
> 
> I am looking forward to several Disney trips... some not on tickers and others are  Its wonderful to have something to look forward too. I have 3 other trips to WDW that I need to work on for Oct and Dec. (luckily, much milder trips that dont need a lot of planning  )



I noticed your ticker yesterday.  My computer went into sleep mode while I was trying to read them all.    (Just jealous  )


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> I noticed your ticker yesterday.  My computer went into sleep mode while I was trying to read them all.    (Just jealous  )



I guess you can just move your mouse a little to keep it from going to sleep... there are a few


----------



## Care

Jenroc said:


> Hey Timmy .... how are things ??  No package yet ....    lol



Hi Jen2! Welcome back to "The Land of Living with Disney"  

Like you, I still haven't seen anything remotely resembling a package from Timmy in the mail. Those little snails sure are slow to make their way across the border to us. 

Hi Everyone! 
French class is finally over for the time being, and I'm a bit worried about returning to the office tomorrow. I'm sure there is a big pile of work waiting for me... I'll let you know when I surface long enough to log back on again.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> French class is finally over for the time being, and I'm a bit worried about returning to the office tomorrow. I'm sure there is a big pile of work waiting for me... I'll let you know when I surface long enough to log back on again.



hopes you arent bogged down for long


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> Hey Timmy .... how are things ??  No package yet ....    lol
> 
> 
> Have a happy Monday !!!!



went to the post atleast witht he missing pacakge here in US... all I need is just kjeep checking the confirmation number .. but for Canada.. another number and was on hold for a good 30 minutes... they only took the number and told me to call back in a week 



Dizmom0923 said:


> Where has everyone been????
> I did end up calling Disney today and I can make my reservations at the end of October.  I think I will make my Chef Mickeys this week though.
> Both kids are back home and it was the perfect day for cleaning, it hasn't stopped raining at all.
> When Jacksons dad brought him home the tension was so thick.  I still try to be decent for my son but he makes it known that things aren't good.  I will continue to be decent for my sons sake.
> I can't wait to get away this weekend.  Not much of a beach person but I will enjoy the peace and sounds of the beach.



     



Care said:


> Hi Jen2! Welcome back to "The Land of Living with Disney"
> 
> Like you, I still haven't seen anything remotely resembling a package from Timmy in the mail. Those little snails sure are slow to make their way across the border to us.
> .





Care... what are you itinerary on the 12th and the 13th... it seems like my 12th is 50% clear !!!


----------



## ttester9612

Morning everyone.  How's everyone been?  

I still have my sidekick for another week at work.  So I'm trying to check the posts quick before he gets here.  Now that Dad is with me, my evenings have been filled with him and we have been discussing our upcoming WDW trip in Disney.  He is so looking forward to it.  I can't wait to show him Disney.

Sha, I am looking at the wheelchair instead of the EVC for dad.  Where did you get the wheelchair for your mother? did you use it the entire time or only in the parks?


----------



## disneykip

Good Morning Everyone!!

Teresa - the end is in sight for you with the 'lurker'.   At least you know it isn't permanent.  Sounds like you are having a good time with your dad.  How exciting for him.  

Timmy -      

Care - hope you are surprised by the lack of work when you get there.  Might happen.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Morning everyone.  How's everyone been?
> 
> I still have my sidekick for another week at work.  So I'm trying to check the posts quick before he gets here.  Now that Dad is with me, my evenings have been filled with him and we have been discussing our upcoming WDW trip in Disney.  He is so looking forward to it.  I can't wait to show him Disney.
> 
> Sha, I am looking at the wheelchair instead of the EVC for dad.  Where did you get the wheelchair for your mother? did you use it the entire time or only in the parks?



Morning T... I got the wheelchair at the parks... right side of MK before going under the train, left side of Epcot before passing the small fountain before SE or back gate just to the left of the gate, AK is over to the right side after going in the gate and at DHS it is in the gas station to the right. You can pay for the all days you are in the parks, or you can get as you need them. They said for special events you dont have to pay for them, but another time they charged me, so I am not sure what is right there. You can also rent on from somewhere else I think, but the more days you rent, they take something off. They have gotten some newer wheelchairs which are nice. We only used them i the parks. Which reminds me.. I dont think she is doing her exercises that PT had her do..... guess I need to get after her.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning!! Hope you are all doing well this morning!

 I think I am trying to channel my inner dwarf Sleepy this morning.


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Good Morning!! Hope you are all doing well this morning!
> 
> I think I am trying to channel my inner dwarf Sleepy this morning.



  I do that every day!!


----------



## Jenroc

Morning everyone !!  Sleepy is being spread pretty thin today - he is here at my house too !
I have to learn to get off the computer before midnight !!!  lol
 Have a wakeful day !!!


----------



## Sha

Hello there everyone!!! How are you all doing this afternoon/evening?? Hope all is well! 

Had a really good day at work today  and easy at that.


----------



## Care

*Hi everyone! *

Hope you were all able to have a magical day like I did...



Sha said:


> hopes you arent bogged down for long





disneykip said:


> Care - hope you are surprised by the lack of work when you get there.  Might happen.



Thanks for the good vibes. It worked. My desk was still visible beneath the pile of papers and files, and I was able to get through a good amount of work through the day. When I got to work, I received the letter of offer for a job that I had been hoping to secure. I've been acting in the role for several months while the competition was going on, and now I get to keep the job so I'm very happy about that. Plus, I had a meeting with the auditors today to discuss the processes and procedures we have in place to ensure that all funding applications are received, considered and assessed equitably. The meeting went better than I had originally hoped, and the auditors told me that they found my files well organized and easy to follow. Coming from folks whose job it is to find faults and weaknesses, I was thoroughly impressed. So needless to say, I had an awesome day  



ANTSS2001 said:


> Care... what are you itinerary on the 12th and the 13th... it seems like my 12th is 50% clear !!!



Timmy!  We should arrive at Pop around 2:30pm on the 12th. Dinner ADR at Epcot that evening, then Illuminations. On the 13th, we're planning to hit AK and then dine at AKL before meeting up with you, Rebecca, Sha and others at JR that evening. Which park are you going to be touring on the 12th?


----------



## disneykip

Care said:


> *Hi everyone! *
> 
> Hope you were all able to have a magical day like I did...
> 
> Thanks for the good vibes. It worked. My desk was still visible beneath the pile of papers and files, and I was able to get through a good amount of work through the day. When I got to work, I received the letter of offer for a job that I had been hoping to secure. I've been acting in the role for several months while the competition was going on, and now I get to keep the job so I'm very happy about that. Plus, I had a meeting with the auditors today to discuss the processes and procedures we have in place to ensure that all funding applications are received, considered and assessed equitably. The meeting went better than I had originally hoped, and the auditors told me that they found my files well organized and easy to follow. Coming from folks whose job it is to find faults and weaknesses, I was thoroughly impressed. So needless to say, I had an awesome day



Glad the vibes worked.  Congrats on officially being offered the job you have been doing.   

Hope you are having a good evening.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> *Hi everyone! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy!  We should arrive at Pop around 2:30pm on the 12th. Dinner ADR at Epcot that evening, then Illuminations. On the 13th, we're planning to hit AK and then dine at AKL before meeting up with you, Rebecca, Sha and others at JR that evening. Which park are you going to be touring on the 12th?




only lunch at Yak and yeti then EPCOT then AC at DTD.... Pm me if interested!!! and we can arrange to meet !!!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you are all doing well this morning! I am sooooo looking forward to our trips! 

Reb... love the TR and


----------



## okaybye

Hey y'all... think I'm going to Twitter on my solo trip in Oct.  (twitter.com if you don't know what that's about.  watch the video)  It's a mini-blog.  Think y'all would like reading along on a trip?  or should I put up a link in "trip reports"?

whatcha think?

H


----------



## rebecca06261

Care said:


> *Hi everyone! *
> 
> When I got to work, I received the letter of offer for a job that I had been hoping to secure. I've been acting in the role for several months while the competition was going on, and now I get to keep the job so I'm very happy about that. Plus, I had a meeting with the auditors today to discuss the processes and procedures we have in place to ensure that all funding applications are received, considered and assessed equitably. The meeting went better than I had originally hoped, and the auditors told me that they found my files well organized and easy to follow. Coming from folks whose job it is to find faults and weaknesses, I was thoroughly impressed. So needless to say, I had an awesome day


  YAY CARE!!! Good for you! Congratulations, you deserve it!




Sha said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well this morning! I am sooooo looking forward to our trips!
> 
> Reb... love the TR and



Thank you, Sha! I appreciate all of the pixie dust as well! I'm so excited to be going back to Orlando in just a couple of weeks  



okaybye said:


> Hey y'all... think I'm going to Twitter on my solo trip in Oct.  (twitter.com if you don't know what that's about.  watch the video)  It's a mini-blog.  Think y'all would like reading along on a trip?  or should I put up a link in "trip reports"?
> 
> whatcha think?
> 
> H



  Sounds like a great idea! We love living vicariously through others around here!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Sounds like a great idea! We love living vicariously through others around here!




in my case I ma sticking to texting.. it is bad enough I walk and text at the same time.... plus I blog directly to my blogspot so that should be good...


----------



## okaybye

ANTSS2001 said:


> in my case I ma sticking to texting.. it is bad enough I walk and text at the same time.... plus I blog directly to my blogspot so that should be good...



That's the cool thing about twitter.  I do it as a text from my phone!  So I can mini-blog along the way


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> in my case I ma sticking to texting.. it is bad enough I walk and text at the same time.... plus I blog directly to my blogspot so that should be good...



 Hi Timmy.. I love your texting, specially since I've hadn't been able to read the DisBoards that much.  Your texts and pics are keeping my in the Disney spirit.


----------



## rebecca06261

I love Timmy's text messages too- although in an effort to save all the money I can so that I can move to Florida quicker, I'm about to do away with file transfers, internet, and unlimited texting.... okay... I might not do away with unlimited texting, but I'll be saving $25 a month!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Timmy.. I love your texting, specially since I've hadn't been able to read the DisBoards that much.  Your texts and pics are keeping my in the Disney spirit.



 TT !!!!!!!!!!  thats I am glad it is not an annoyance... sometimes I get sick of myself... LOL "timmy just shuddup"  



rebecca06261 said:


> I love Timmy's text messages too- although in an effort to save all the money I can so that I can move to Florida quicker, I'm about to do away with file transfers, internet, and unlimited texting.... okay... I might not do away with unlimited texting, but I'll be saving $25 a month!



Yikes reb  ... do you need me to change your number to email??? I can do that too???


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good Morning Lovely Peeps!!!!!!!!!

 it is Thursday.... and I am off this weekend..... and hoepfully can finish packing and get a lil cleaning done here the apt. before I go!!!  OMG I am a bit excited now.. just a tiny bit..  yeah really!!!!!!!!!  And this is Timmy typing with no coffee ... yet !!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Timmy.. I love your texting, specially since I've hadn't been able to read the DisBoards that much.  Your texts and pics are keeping my in the Disney spirit.



There have been some great pics!

Esp. the ones of Scrod Mountain and in front of The Enchanted Scrod Room!  




Oh wait....maybe I'm the only one that got those?


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I love Timmy's text messages too- although in an effort to save all the money I can so that I can move to Florida quicker, I'm about to do away with file transfers, internet, and unlimited texting.... okay... I might not do away with unlimited texting, but I'll be saving $25 a month!



texting is good to find people at wdw though

Good morning everyone!!!!!! Hope you are all doing well and having a great start to the day!

   just remember... dont feed the trolls!!! LMAO its a long story, but a lesson learned from the Mod here.


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> There have been some great pics!
> 
> Esp. the ones of Scrod Mountain and in front of The Enchanted Scrod Room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait....maybe I'm the only one that got those?



Jerry ??? are you being a troll ????????    but you know we love yah anyway!!!!     ANd about those pics!!!!!!!!   



Sha said:


> texting is good to find people at wdw though
> 
> Good morning everyone!!!!!! Hope you are all doing well and having a great start to the day!
> 
> just remember... dont feed the trolls!!! LMAO its a long story, but a lesson learned from the Mod here.



Sha ??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  do we have one on board ??? "grabs the Troll swatter" ... "kabaaam"  hmmmm I think I got him.....  


OK I need help!!! WHERE can I find a place to eat in WDW porperty that ahve BUFFALO wings in their menu????  I need FYI before I leave !!!  HELP!  "in panic mode"


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> TT !!!!!!!!!!  thats I am glad it is not an annoyance... sometimes I get sick of myself... LOL "timmy just shuddup"
> 
> Yikes reb  ... do you need me to change your number to email??? I can do that too???


 
You know, thats probably a good idea for any messages you want to send that contain an image.  I'm going to keep simple text messaging tho.  


ANTSS2001 said:


> Good Morning Lovely Peeps!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it is Thursday.... and I am off this weekend..... and hoepfully can finish packing and get a lil cleaning done here the apt. before I go!!!  OMG I am a bit excited now.. just a tiny bit..  yeah really!!!!!!!!!  And this is Timmy typing with no coffee ... yet !!!


  I thought you had already packed???



KyDerbyMan said:


> There have been some great pics!
> 
> Esp. the ones of Scrod Mountain and in front of The Enchanted Scrod Room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait....maybe I'm the only one that got those?



No... I get those too  



Sha said:


> texting is good to find people at wdw though
> 
> Good morning everyone!!!!!! Hope you are all doing well and having a great start to the day!
> 
> just remember... dont feed the trolls!!! LMAO its a long story, but a lesson learned from the Mod here.


That's wonderful advise, Sha!  Sorry Jerry... we can't feed you any more  



ANTSS2001 said:


> OK I need help!!! WHERE can I find a place to eat in WDW porperty that ahve BUFFALO wings in their menu????  I need FYI before I leave !!!  HELP!  "in panic mode"



ESPN Club has them I think.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> You know, thats probably a good idea for any messages you want to send that contain an image.  I'm going to keep simple text messaging tho.
> 
> I thought you had already packed???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN Club has them I think.



- got it!! straight forward text is OK??? right ?? image I send it to email addy ???

- well with the case of meeting and not meeting and then meeting someone else    so I had to repack pack and repack again.... 

- ESPN got it.... anywhere else ??? ESPN os by the boardwalk right ????


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> - got it!! straight forward text is OK??? right ?? image I send it to email addy ???
> 
> - well with the case of meeting and not meeting and then meeting someone else    so I had to repack pack and repack again....
> 
> - ESPN got it.... anywhere else ??? ESPN os by the boardwalk right ????



Oh my goodness! I can't keep up with all of your men, Timmy  

To clairfy- texting okay/ images good for email lol

EPSN is on the Boardwalk


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Oh my goodness! I can't keep up with all of your men, Timmy
> 
> To clairfy- texting okay/ images good for email lol
> 
> EPSN is on the Boardwalk



MEN ??????????  where ??? hurry luck the door!! dont let them out!!!!!!!!  Ohhh it was just Jerry     

Silly Reb.... with all the meet I planned and some   hosting I need extra outfit... kid friendly outfit.... ice cream stain friendly outfit... and no I am not meeting any guy in WDW... they are local remember     

OK... to those reads but dont post.... I dont have an agency so dont start calling/pm'ing me....  you know who you are   


my choices are... which was given to my by MainStmandy...  Buffal wings.. RFC, ESPN and Planet Hollywood


----------



## KyDerbyMan

<--- tapping fingers on desk.


----------



## rebecca06261

Jerry, where's your ticker? I thought you were going to do a pretrip report too??? wth?


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> <--- tapping fingers on desk.





"what ya tappin' about bouy ??????????  "


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Jerry, where's your ticker? I thought you were going to do a pretrip report too??? wth?



yeah...I was holding off as things seem to have a way of getting jinxed if I get ahead of myself and it seems some things are happening that are jeopardizing the Thanksgiving trip. 

Going to have to see about shuffling some stuff about and working extra over the next couple of months!



And, uh, timmy?  methinks you knoweth with the tapping be abouteth!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> And, uh, timmy?  methinks you knoweth with the tapping be abouteth!




awwwwwwww  Jerry Daaaaaaaaaaaahlink..... you know you will always be number one  in my heart... and soul....  

"opppss was that George Cloney on CBS"  .....  

As I was saying Jerry Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahlink...."googeeeelie eyes" no other man can make my heart skip... skip...

 "wait hold that thought......  aaahhh Johhny Depp is going to be in FLorida this weekend" 

yeah... yeah...   Only You Jerry!!!  I swear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi everyone.  Been super busy and watching this storm. I really hope it goeas away.  As of now I am still planning on going to the beach this weekend, just bringing my important papers and a box of pictures with me.  Don't have as many as I used to they were taken by Katrina.  I refuse to lose more.  My sister is in Disney and keeps calling me with her updates.  Wish I was going there tomorrow.  Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> yeah...I was holding off as things seem to have a way of getting jinxed if I get ahead of myself and it seems some things are happening that are jeopardizing the Thanksgiving trip.
> 
> Going to have to see about shuffling some stuff about and working extra over the next couple of months!
> 
> 
> 
> And, uh, timmy?  methinks you knoweth with the tapping be abouteth!



Uh-oh. I'm sorry to hear that, Jerry.  I'll throw some of the pixie dust I've been getting your way.  



ANTSS2001 said:


> awwwwwwww  Jerry Daaaaaaaaaaaahlink..... you know you will always be number one  in my heart... and soul....
> 
> "opppss was that George Cloney on CBS"  .....
> 
> As I was saying Jerry Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahlink...."googeeeelie eyes" no other man can make my heart skip... skip...
> 
> "wait hold that thought......  aaahhh Johhny Depp is going to be in FLorida this weekend"
> 
> yeah... yeah...   Only You Jerry!!!  I swear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Better watch it, Timmy! You might anger the DISgoddesses!  



Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi everyone.  Been super busy and watching this storm. I really hope it goeas away.  As of now I am still planning on going to the beach this weekend, just bringing my important papers and a box of pictures with me.  Don't have as many as I used to they were taken by Katrina.  I refuse to lose more.  My sister is in Disney and keeps calling me with her updates.  Wish I was going there tomorrow.  Have a wonderful day!!!!



Better to be safe at the beach than at home during the storm.  Smart thinking about bringing the pics and important stuff. I'd throw my CPU in the trunk as well since it has soooo many pics on it! 

I can't believe your sister is teasing you with her Disney tales!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Uh-oh. I'm sorry to hear that, Jerry.  I'll throw some of the pixie dust I've been getting your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch it, Timmy! You might anger the *DISgoddesses! *
> 
> 
> 
> Better to be safe at the beach than at home during the storm.  Smart thinking about bringing the pics and important stuff. I'd throw my CPU in the trunk as well since it has soooo many pics on it!
> 
> I can't believe your sister is teasing you with her Disney tales!




They can Kiss my ABA  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ABA =  I can't believe I got this IMMEDIATELY!  Cute Timmy.. cute

My lunch is over now. I have to get back to work.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> ABA =  I can't believe I got this IMMEDIATELY!  Cute Timmy.. cute
> 
> My lunch is over now. I have to get back to work.



hahahaha  you truly are my friend!!!!

And BTW on Sept. 12.. whatever plans and meet and greet I have it will have to work around this... I have to watch this there..... at AMC PI !!!!!

*
The Women*

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/18099...qtv-s.65608677-,8100188-10300-qtv-s.65608680-


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jerry ??? are you being a troll ????????    but you know we love yah anyway!!!!     ANd about those pics!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sha ??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  do we have one on board ??? "grabs the Troll swatter" ... "kabaaam"  hmmmm I think I got him.....
> 
> OK I need help!!! WHERE can I find a place to eat in WDW porperty that ahve BUFFALO wings in their menu????  I need FYI before I leave !!!  HELP!  "in panic mode"



NO!! Jerry isnt being a troll! He is too sweet 

Yes we do have them, they havent been "here" yet.. but hoping they avoid it. But they are on the other threads we have been on.



rebecca06261 said:


> That's wonderful advise, Sha!  *Sorry Jerry... we can't feed you any more  *
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN Club has them I think.



LMAO

agrees about ESPN, suggests to avoid Planet Hollywood



KyDerbyMan said:


> <--- tapping fingers on desk.



LOL



Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi everyone.  Been super busy and watching this storm. I really hope it goeas away.  As of now I am still planning on going to the beach this weekend, just bringing my important papers and a box of pictures with me.  Don't have as many as I used to they were taken by Katrina.  I refuse to lose more.  My sister is in Disney and keeps calling me with her updates.  Wish I was going there tomorrow.  Have a wonderful day!!!!



Hopes the storm avoids you... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> And BTW on Sept. 12.. whatever plans and meet and greet I have it will have to work around this... I have to watch this there..... at AMC PI !!!!!



Am sure I will love this movie... I sent an email out to some friends that I wish we could see it together, but they are in different areas. That would be fun to see there as a group! Hmmmm maybe I should come down a day early?  Can we get Reb away for that??? Care????


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> Uh-oh. I'm sorry to hear that, Jerry.  I'll throw some of the pixie dust I've been getting your way.



Did some finagling with the budget today and I think I can still make it work.  Going to require some moving stuff around, some concessions here and there and some OT.  And, if something hits in a couple months like it stands a decent chance of doing, then the trip is most definitely on!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> NO!! Jerry isnt being a troll! He is too sweet



(mua ha ha ha ha ha!!  The plan is working perfectly!)

(*wrings hands together*)


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> (mua ha ha ha ha ha!!  The plan is working perfectly!)
> 
> (*wrings hands together*)



LOL giggles thinking he is falling into our trap perfectly!


----------



## disneykip

KyDerbyMan said:


> Did some finagling with the budget today and I think I can still make it work.  Going to require some moving stuff around, some concessions here and there and some OT.  And, if something hits in a couple months like it stands a decent chance of doing, then the trip is most definitely on!!



Hope it works out as you plan.  There are AP rates out right now - soooooo if you got one, you may be able to snag a cheaper rate for your resort.


----------



## Care

Hi everyone! Thanks for the well wishes about the "new" job. With it comes new responsibilities, and I've been tucked under the pile of work, trying to get a handle on where everything is at so I don't have to worry about work while I'm on holidays in just 2 weeks.



Sha said:


> Am sure I will love this movie... I sent an email out to some friends that I wish we could see it together, but they are in different areas. That would be fun to see there as a group! Hmmmm maybe I should come down a day early?  Can we get Reb away for that??? Care????



It does look like fun. Let me know what you ladies decide about the movie. I'm game.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> NO!! Jerry isnt being a troll! He is too sweet
> 
> Yes we do have them, they havent been "here" yet.. but hoping they avoid it. But they are on the other threads we have been on.



So what is a troll exactly?? I think I know what one is but don't wanna seem like an idiot in case I'm wrong  





Sha said:


> Am sure I will love this movie... I sent an email out to some friends that I wish we could see it together, but they are in different areas. That would be fun to see there as a group! Hmmmm maybe I should come down a day early?  Can we get Reb away for that??? Care????



  I really can't... I'm using all the extra free time I can to steal time with HS...  



ANTSS2001 said:


> hahahaha  you truly are my friend!!!!
> 
> And BTW on Sept. 12.. whatever plans and meet and greet I have it will have to work around this... I have to watch this there..... at AMC PI !!!!!
> 
> *
> The Women*
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/18099...qtv-s.65608677-,8100188-10300-qtv-s.65608680-



   I so wish I could go with you girls... Maybe if we convince dad to go to Jellyrolls with us, we can hook him up with some young thang- that way he'll be begging for time away from me!  



KyDerbyMan said:


> Did some finagling with the budget today and I think I can still make it work.  Going to require some moving stuff around, some concessions here and there and some OT.  And, if something hits in a couple months like it stands a decent chance of doing, then the trip is most definitely on!!



 I knew you could do it!! Where there's a Mouse, there's a way  



Care said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for the well wishes about the "new" job. With it comes new responsibilities, and I've been tucked under the pile of work, trying to get a handle on where everything is at so I don't have to worry about work while I'm on holidays in just 2 weeks.
> 
> It does look like fun. Let me know what you ladies decide about the movie. I'm game.



I'm going through that at my job now too... being the boss sucks sometimes


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hello Ladies and Jerry!!!!!!!  Yes I floated from work to home.. and now I am home... : things to do.. stuff to look for... blah..blah...blah....

it feels like Christmas and sooo  am going to make Christmas cookies!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

my day was great... you know that saying when the door closes even the windows were locked thanks to sloman shield...    Well... I just got a full trip report from a friend and he had a wonderful time even after Fay and had the best magical beginnings when he and his family got picked to be the family with the 12 Characters at opening hour at MK and due to rain it was canceled and they had their one on one instead with all 12!!!  It was the best trip report ever for me... since I nagged him from day one about this trip!!!  I am so glad... it's like walking your child to his wedding day.... tears of joy... well anywho... I better get back to packing... shoot i dont even know what I need anymore since I was on  about his story... Ok.. thanks for letting me share my joy!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Cookies anybody ???  Sugar Butter Cookies!!!!!!!!!!  Yum!!!!






ok... good nite...


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well. ITS THE WEEKEND!!!!!

Hope that everyone has a good one, but for my friends (and people I do not know) who are in the line of Gustuv get prepared or whatever. Please stay safe! 

They are releasing the sing a long version of Mamma Mia today 

Reb... Trolls are undesirable men/guys who think they are all that, that basically are loser types (IMO) who "troll" the boards looking for women. 

MMMMMMM cookies! Where is Jerry???


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well. ITS THE WEEKEND!!!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a good one, but for my friends (and people I do not know) who are in the line of Gustuv get prepared or whatever. Please stay safe!
> 
> They are releasing the sing a long version of Mamma Mia today
> 
> Reb... Trolls are undesirable men/guys who think they are all that, that basically are loser types (IMO) who "troll" the boards looking for women.



Ditto the statement of preparing for Gustav!  

I'd love to be a fly on Sha's wall this evening, as she dances away in her living room, singing Mamma Mia at the top of her lungs  

Thanks for the edumacation of trolling... that sounds like a fun profession. Maybe I should take it up?!  

Have a happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Thanks for the edumacation of trolling... that sounds like a fun profession. Maybe I should take it up?!



LMAO!!!!!!!! I never really thought about that, but OMG! I amsure that there are some females out there that fall into that catagory


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well. ITS THE WEEKEND!!!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a good one, but for my friends (and people I do not know) who are in the line of Gustuv get prepared or whatever. Please stay safe!
> 
> They are releasing the sing a long version of Mamma Mia today
> 
> Reb... Trolls are undesirable men/guys who think they are all that, that basically are loser types (IMO) who "troll" the boards looking for women.
> 
> MMMMMMM cookies! Where is Jerry???



Cookies???  Someone say, "Cookies"?!?!?!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hello Ladies and Jerry!!!!!!!  Yes I floated from work to home.. and now I am home... : things to do.. stuff to look for... blah..blah...blah....
> 
> it feels like Christmas and sooo  am going to make Christmas cookies!!!!



Silly, timmy.

July is the time to celebrate Christmas!!


But, hey, I'm all about cookies!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!! I never really thought about that, but OMG! I amsure that there are some females out there that fall into that catagory



I think we should call them "strollers" - a cross between a stalker and a troll !! LOL


----------



## rebecca06261

stroller...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning Ladies and Jerry!!!


Yes I just woke up !!! it is Gloomy nice outside... and hence the extended snooring time....  to all my text mate.. sorry about last night I know i texted and then did not follow through.. after my last text Jerry and Reb... 3 ambulance pulled in... sooo...

hugssss to Reb    

and Jerry I leave on Friday the 5th...  is there anythign you need me to check for you...

Thank God I am off  this weekend.... I can finally put the finishing touches to my packing...

The night really got sucky but it ended up pretty welll when I talked to a friend  about their trip... you know how I get when I talk about the World and my Main Man... everything is better in my World...  and I know I sound a broken record.. bt I have to type this again    I am so glad they got extra  when they went... one on one meets etc..etc..etc.. hence the making of the cookies.... it really does felt like Christmas for me in that matter... like opening a present that you really wanted but was not sure you will get but instead someone got it for you type a feeling!!!  

LOL reading that paragraph.. shacks.. this is just a bout a great trip and I am gushing what if it is amove story I am telling... hahahahah

well enough of me rambling on.... 


So hows everybody ?????  


and now there's is seven...

 

  

   
 ​

seven day to go !!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Nah...nothing I need (other than a winning Powerball ticket....)

One week and we'll be getting actual in-the-park pic msgs from timmy!!  yay!!


----------



## rebecca06261

TIMMAAAAY!!!  

I have to get back to work but wanted to say "hi" and thank you for the hugs! I've really needed them the past couple of days.. by chance, do you do massages too?? I'm an excellent tipper!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> TIMMAAAAY!!!
> 
> I have to get back to work but wanted to say "hi" and thank you for the hugs! I've really needed them the past couple of days.. by chance, do you do massages too?? I'm an excellent tipper!



as a matter of fact I do!!!!!  I did take the course for accupressure!!!! Used to do it too when I was volunteering for smoke cessation decades ago.... Ohhh the cute boys who tried to quit smoking!!! 

Big hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

my neighbor is soooo sick of me.. I have this on loop and been listening to it since Monday!!! ahahahha cant help it love the song...   makes the cleaning and laundry moving faster!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QreX9EscLBU


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> I think we should call them "strollers" - a cross between a stalker and a troll !! LOL



LMAO.... I will never look at that the same...


----------



## disneykip

Jenroc said:


> I think we should call them "strollers" - a cross between a stalker and a troll !! LOL



    Perfect!!


----------



## disneykip

Timmy - your time is really counting down.  Wow.  Hope you get all  you want done this weekend.


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> Timmy - your time is really counting down.  Wow.  Hope you get all  you want done this weekend.



I am home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and getting ready to repaclk my suit case!!!!!!!!!!!

with all the text messages I got today from the World I almost click to buy a ticket to fly 1st thing in the morning to see Mickey for the weekend !!!!!!!  hahahaaa


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and getting ready to repaclk my suit case!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> with all the text messages I got today from the World I almost click to buy a ticket to fly 1st thing in the morning to see Mickey for the weekend !!!!!!!  hahahaaa



I know.  Your text was definitely the highlight of my day!!  Not a good one.  But work is done for 3 more days (well, almost a few hours on Sunday evening).


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> I know.  Your text was definitely the highlight of my day!!  Not a good one.  But work is done for 3 more days (well, almost a few hours on Sunday evening).



10 more minutes  and it would be one banana less!!!!!!!  6 more days.. I am off this weekend... then work Monday to Thursday then I fly out Friday 1st thing in the AM... 

I guess the one who is not in the World right now is in chat ??? all threads has been quiet...

KIP do you have myspace????


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> 10 more minutes  and it would be one banana less!!!!!!!  6 more days.. I am off this weekend... then work Monday to Thursday then I fly out Friday 1st thing in the AM...
> 
> I guess the one who is not in the World right now is in chat ??? all threads has been quiet...
> 
> KIP do you have myspace????



It will be here before you know it.  

No - I don't have a myspace.  But thinking maybe I should.  Hmmm.


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> It will be here before you know it.
> 
> No - I don't have a myspace.  But thinking maybe I should.  Hmmm.



Yes you do! LOL if you need help, I will be around on Sunday (since you are going to the game LOL). 

She is right Timmy, it will be here before you know it sweetie!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Hope everyone is doing okay!!! 

College football starts today!!! Not a home game for VT but next one is and that is where you can do the Hokie Pokie! LMAO


got to go fix a typo on the other post/thread (thanks Cait!)


----------



## Jenroc

Good Morning Everyone !!
I hope all those people who are in the World or heading there are having a very magical time !!  I get to work all weekend !  More $$ for the fact finding mission !
Yes Kip ..... you need a myspace page.  Sha helped me too !!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Goooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning !


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> She is right Timmy, it will be here before you know it sweetie!



but getting all these text from Angie and carrie... makes me sooooooooooooooooo lime green in envy!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sheeeeeeeeeeeeeer torture.. they are on their 3rd ride at EE !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KyDerbyMan

I need to hurry up and win that Powerball and build that DISer resort for us all!!


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> Cookies anybody ???  Sugar Butter Cookies!!!!!!!!!!  Yum!!!!



Mmmm... Cookies! Are there any left by now for the latecomers to the table? I was so tired last evening that I went to bed, and didn't even turn on my laptop to check email beforehand. Now, having seen Timmy's batch of cookies, I want cookies. 



KyDerbyMan said:


> I need to hurry up and win that Powerball and build that DISer resort for us all!!



Ooh, I like the sounds of that, Jerry. Think we could have that resort ready in time for next year's trip? Sure would save everyone a few bucks on the accommodations. 

Less than 2 weeks now until my trip. I have to go out and buy a suitcase since my youngest sister took all of mine to Edmonton with her. Then, I can start packing. I can hardly wait. I *so* need a holiday!


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> I need to hurry up and win that Powerball and build that DISer resort for us all!!




hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!  And will you let me stay free of charge if I take a job int he morning??? I can cook... hostess... and do a good job as Diskeeping....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Care said:


> Mmmm... Cookies! Are there any left by now for the latecomers to the table? I was so tired last evening that I went to bed, and didn't even turn on my laptop to check email beforehand. Now, having seen Timmy's batch of cookies, I want cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I like the sounds of that, Jerry. Think we could have that resort ready in time for next year's trip? Sure would save everyone a few bucks on the accommodations.
> 
> Less than 2 weeks now until my trip. I have to go out and buy a suitcase since my youngest sister took all of mine to Edmonton with her. Then, I can start packing. I can hardly wait. I *so* need a holiday!




I have a new neighbor with a 5 year old son Steven.... well!!!!  he smelled the cookies and found him at my stoop yesterday and sooooooo  gave his mom a batch of cookies... "didnt want to give it to the boy .. just in case mommy things it is Ok"    I have a new friend I have a new friend.... and he said.... "can I play here ~ infront of my unit~  it's nice .. Mickey is here and I love Jack ~ I have a wind sack of Jack Skellington ~  And this morning while I was on the phone he had knock 2x already asking for more cookies!!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> I have a new neighbor with a 5 year old son Steven.... well!!!!  he smelled the cookies and found him at my stoop yesterday and sooooooo  gave his mom a batch of cookies... "didnt want to give it to the boy .. just in case mommy things it is Ok"    I have a new friend I have a new friend.... and he said.... "can I play here ~ infront of my unit~  it's nice .. Mickey is here and I love Jack ~ I have a wind sack of Jack Skellington ~  And this morning while I was on the phone he had knock 2x already asking for more cookies!!!!!!!



That's really cute...aww!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> but getting all these text from Angie and carrie... makes me sooooooooooooooooo lime green in envy!!!!





ANTSS2001 said:


> sheeeeeeeeeeeeeer torture.. they are on their 3rd ride at EE !!!!!!!!!!!!!1



You can say that again!.. it's been fun though, and soon we can return the favor  



KyDerbyMan said:


> I need to hurry up and win that Powerball and build that DISer resort for us all!!



Yeah Jerry, get on that would ya! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> I have a new neighbor with a 5 year old son Steven.... well!!!!  he smelled the cookies and found him at my stoop yesterday and sooooooo  gave his mom a batch of cookies... "didnt want to give it to the boy .. just in case mommy things it is Ok"    I have a new friend I have a new friend.... and he said.... "can I play here ~ infront of my unit~  it's nice .. Mickey is here and I love Jack ~ I have a wind sack of Jack Skellington ~  And this morning while I was on the phone he had knock 2x already asking for more cookies!!!!!!!



That is way too cute!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> That is way too cute!




Ahhhhhhhhh  Tim found Tom  


 Yup he is now at my porch with my mini DVD watching Nemo ~ Steven ~ ....  shoot the neighbor found an instant baby sitter...  I finish cleaning my bathroom.. got all  my Mickeys wiped and dust free.. move to the kitchen.... and Ellen the mom just popped her head and said she needs to run to pathmark to get some food!!!  

I opened my fridge.. the only thing I have cold is seltzer... club soda.. muscat... riesling and the agave mix   what am I going to drink... that is kid friendly!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ok.. time to vacuum... then finish packing...  he is now asking why do I have two suitcase in the living room am I leaving????? with a  on his face... told him I am just going on vaca.... "but you'll be back right" I said yup.... and as soon as I turn around.. he then mumbles.. my dad is on vacation too... I said really ??? yes and I have not seen him this long "stretches his arm so wide apart" !!!!!!!!!!   
all I can do was hug him!!!!!!!

BTW he wants us to plant grass LOL!!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh  Tim found Tom
> 
> 
> Yup he is now at my porch with my mini DVD watching Nemo ~ Steven ~ ....  shoot the neighbor found an instant baby sitter...  I finish cleaning my bathroom.. got all  my Mickeys wiped and dust free.. move to the kitchen.... and Ellen the mom just popped her head and said she needs to run to pathmark to get some food!!!
> 
> I opened my fridge.. the only thing I have cold is seltzer... club soda.. muscat... riesling and the agave mix   what am I going to drink... that is kid friendly!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok.. time to vacuum... then finish packing...  he is now asking why do I have two suitcase in the living room am I leaving????? with a  on his face... told him I am just going on vaca.... "but you'll be back right" I said yup.... and as soon as I turn around.. he then mumbles.. my dad is on vacation too... I said really ??? yes and I have not seen him this long "stretches his arm so wide apart" !!!!!!!!!!
> all I can do was hug him!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW he wants us to plant grass LOL!!!!!!



oh no he sounds precious!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> oh no he sounds precious!!



he is... they must have moved in completely this past Monday and everyday I go to work.. he was waiting for me outside... asking when am I coming home    at 1st I said to myself geesshhh I found me a 5 yr old dad!!!!  Now I kinda understand where is coming from.... 

next Tuesday he starts kinder... and already asked me if I want to see him on his 1st day.... thank God I work in the afternoon.. so I can walk with them when he takes his bus....


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> he is... they must have moved in completely this past Monday and everyday I go to work.. he was waiting for me outside... asking when am I coming home    at 1st I said to myself geesshhh I found me a 5 yr old dad!!!!  Now I kinda understand where is coming from....
> 
> next Tuesday he starts kinder... and already asked me if I want to see him on his 1st day.... thank God I work in the afternoon.. so I can walk with them when he takes his bus....



aww you're a good neighbor!!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh  Tim found Tom
> 
> Yup he is now at my porch with my mini DVD watching Nemo



aww.. "Jelly-man, Offspring. Offspring, Jelly-man."



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok.. time to vacuum... then finish packing...  he is now asking why do I have two suitcase in the living room am I leaving????? with a  on his face... told him I am just going on vaca.... "but you'll be back right" I said yup.... and as soon as I turn around.. he then mumbles.. my dad is on vacation too... I said really ??? yes and I have not seen him this long "stretches his arm so wide apart" !!!!!!!!!!
> all I can do was hug him!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW he wants us to plant grass LOL!!!!!!



so sad, and so wonderful at the same time!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> aww you're a good neighbor!!



LOL Sands... I got no choice.. my car is so bright that everybody knows when I am home or not... and my friends are extremes.... either the really young ones.. like Steven who is 5 or Frank and Mary who is 75 and always knocking to be taken to the emergency room!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## rebecca06261

Did Timmy give birth to a 5 year old kid???   I hate coming onto the boards late!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> aww.. "Jelly-man, Offspring. Offspring, Jelly-man."
> 
> 
> 
> so sad, and so wonderful at the same time!



Huh ?? No.. No... Not Jerry ... man... he is not the father he is not really


----------



## SueM in MN

Sha said:


> Morning T... I got the wheelchair at the parks... right side of MK before going under the train, left side of Epcot before passing the small fountain before SE or back gate just to the left of the gate, AK is over to the right side after going in the gate and at DHS it is in the gas station to the right. You can pay for the all days you are in the parks, or you can get as you need them. They said for special events you dont have to pay for them, but another time they charged me, so I am not sure what is right there. You can also rent on from somewhere else I think, but the more days you rent, they take something off. They have gotten some newer wheelchairs which are nice. We only used them i the parks. Which reminds me.. I dont think she is doing her exercises that PT had her do..... guess I need to get after her.


If you check out the disABILITIES FAQs thread, you will find out all about renting wheelchairs and ECVs from the parks and off-site places.
The information about that is in post #2 of that thread. There is a link to the disABILITIES FAQs thread in my signature if you want an easy way to get there.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!! almost didnt make it over here before its afternoon. Been doing some updates on my laptop. Hope you are all doing well today!!! Enjoying the weekend and whatever else you may be doing  



ANTSS2001 said:


> but getting all these text from Angie and carrie... makes me sooooooooooooooooo lime green in envy!!!!



Glad I wasnt adding to those   though a few people did get a couple. I saw a lot of strollers though but didnt take any pics  



rebecca06261 said:


> Did Timmy give birth to a 5 year old kid???   I hate coming onto the boards late!



    Corrupt him well Timmy!!! teach him now to love Disney!!!!! 



SueM in MN said:


> If you check out the disABILITIES FAQs thread, you will find out all about renting wheelchairs and ECVs from the parks and off-site places.
> The information about that is in post #2 of that thread. There is a link to the disABILITIES FAQs thread in my signature if you want an easy way to get there.



Thanks, I knew there was a thread somewhere...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Corrupt him well Timmy!!! teach him now to love Disney!!!!!



OK.. I just saw What happens in Vegas... can I just say for a change.. and yes I am admitting to this for a brief moment.... hahahah I want an Ashton Kutcher can someone wrap him and mail him to Pa ....


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Hello!

Have not been on for a bit. Even Tinkerbell needs some play time. Found something that fits our title to a "T". Jennifer has seen a picture of it (says the Boo Crew) & have to order many more. So anyone who has not given information to Jennifer (that is name, snail mail address, email address, favorite character and date of birth), please do so. I am only ordering now for those who have sent information in. Planning is in motion for things we need to work on, stock up, yada yada yada. 


Sha thank you for the Boo! It was nice to see you yesterday afternoon.


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Current list for the October 2009 trip of people who are interested in going.

*19*/40
1. *Jenroc* 
2. *Antss2001*
3. *Care*
4. *Rebecca06261*
5. *Sha*
6. *InstImpres*
7. Carrieannew
8. *Connorsmom911*
9. *Dismom0923*
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. *ttester9612*
20. *Nurse.Darcy*
21. OlyWaguy
22. *gower525*
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. *NH_Bubba*
26. SweetAmy31
27. Okaybye
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. *ahoff*
32. *mjperry*
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. *KyDerbyman*
37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
38. *DisneyKip*
39. *ShannonRT*
40. *DB.Tinkerbell*


EDIT: I put the names in *bold* for those whose information* I have for this trip. *Blue* means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent.

*information: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth, favorite character.


----------



## Jenroc

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Hello!
> 
> Have not been on for a bit. Even Tinkerbell needs some play time. Found something that fits our title to a "T". Jennifer has seen a picture of it (says the Boo Crew) & have to order many more. So anyone who has not given information to Jennifer (that is name, snail mail address, email address, favorite character and date of birth), please do so. I am only ordering now for those who have sent information in. Planning is in motion for things we need to work on, stock up, yada yada yada.
> 
> 
> Sha thank you for the Boo! It was nice to see you yesterday afternoon.




Thanks Tink !!!  I do want to add that even if your intention is to go and something comes up where you can't join us, it is OK.  But we won't be able to keep back tracking and mailing out packets that had been mailed out.  [COLOR]
*
*

I can't stress enough ..... even if you are just considering joining us  PLEASE send me your info !!!  All info is kept strictly confidencial and I don't want anyone to miss anything we send out !!  This is a huge undertaking and the more accurate numbers we have, the better the planning will go  AND  a better time for everyone !!!!!  
On behalf of Tink and myself I would officially like to welcome you all to "The BOO Crew"  Halloween 2009  -- The singles' trip of a lifetime !!!!


----------



## Sha

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Hello!
> 
> Have not been on for a bit. Even Tinkerbell needs some play time. Found something that fits our title to a "T". Jennifer has seen a picture of it (says the Boo Crew) & have to order many more. So anyone who has not given information to Jennifer (that is name, snail mail address, email address, favorite character and date of birth), please do so. I am only ordering now for those who have sent information in. Planning is in motion for things we need to work on, stock up, yada yada yada.
> 
> 
> Sha thank you for the Boo! It was nice to see you yesterday afternoon.



It was nice to see you too! Welcome for the Boo


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> Thanks Tink !!!  I do want to add that even if your intention is to go and something comes up where you can't join us, it is OK.  But we won't be able to keep back tracking and mailing out packets that had been mailed out.  [COLOR]
> *
> *
> 
> I can't stress enough ..... even if you are just considering joining us  PLEASE send me your info !!!  All info is kept strictly confidencial and I don't want anyone to miss anything we send out !!  This is a huge undertaking and the more accurate numbers we have, the better the planning will go  AND  a better time for everyone !!!!!
> On behalf of Tink and myself I would officially like to welcome you all to "The BOO Crew"  Halloween 2009  -- The singles' trip of a lifetime !!!!




Jen... I got your call last night but to late to return it.. I tried today and your  mailbox is full... are you near your 519 phone ????


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> your  mailbox is full...




I had that problem too Timmy


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> Jen... I got your call last night but to late to return it.. I tried today and your  mailbox is full... are you near your 519 phone ????




I get about 20 telemarketing call a day and somedays I leave my mailbox full so they leave me alone for awhile.  I have my phone in my hand right now !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## rebecca06261

You better slow down with the drinking Timmy! That's like 15 you've had today!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> You better slow down with the drinking Timmy! That's like 15 you've had today!



soon there will be four bottles of beer left  !!!

     

How was Six Flags ?????????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> !!!



    

    

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





There is God!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahahaha  you truly are my friend!!!!
> 
> And BTW on Sept. 12.. whatever plans and meet and greet I have it will have to work around this... I have to watch this there..... at AMC PI !!!!!
> 
> *
> The Women*
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/18099...qtv-s.65608677-,8100188-10300-qtv-s.65608680-




quoting myself.... Ok on Sept. 12th.. I will be at DTD the whole day.... have another movie to watch... Love Deniro and Pacino in "the Heat" gotta see this too 


http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809921377/trailer


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well. 

Danielle sending some pixie dust and prayers that you are doing ok! please send a message when you can that you are okay. 

Timmy, Im not going to be down on the 12th like I thought about arriving a day earlier. But will be there the morning of the 13th  just wondering what time to meet at AC. I will text to find out that morning.

Reb, I read your little comment about being Boo'd LMAO... mine was a treat!! not sure about Lazydoxy  (am sure hers was too) I sent either 34 or 29 out to friends.... 

on another note, am glad to hear that pets are getting the same treatment as people for evacuations with the storms. The storm may be going to the south west of NOLA but still with rainfall, the levees could be a problem. Thursday, is when we may get effects from Hanna... and may not.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good Thursday, is when we may get effects from Hanna... and may not.




ra..ra..ra..ra..ra... am not listening....


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> ra..ra..ra..ra..ra... am not listening....



i dont blame you


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> soon there will be four bottles of beer left  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> How was Six Flags ?????????



Odd factoid about sixflags that is completely OT- but to quote one of my favorite movie lines "but we've never been near the point!"  

I left my sunglasses in the car...again...and walked into a store called "character .......err character something or another." It turned out to be a Disney / USO store! Half of the store was filled with all sorts of generic Disney merchandise that you can find at Wal-mart and such.  The other half of the store was all Dora/Spiderman/ and Simpsons stuff! The light was dim so that non-flash photos wouldn't turn out so well.. (didn't stop me from trying!)  Any who, the 2nd time I went to the store to take more pics with my camera phone, I was escorted out my security. I insisted that I was texting a friend so I still have a few of the pictures but will have to upload them before I can tell how well the turned out.   



Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Danielle sending some pixie dust and prayers that you are doing ok! please send a message when you can that you are okay.
> 
> Timmy, Im not going to be down on the 12th like I thought about arriving a day earlier. But will be there the morning of the 13th  just wondering what time to meet at AC. I will text to find out that morning.
> 
> Reb, I read your little comment about being Boo'd LMAO... mine was a treat!! not sure about Lazydoxy  (am sure hers was too) I sent either 34 or 29 out to friends....
> 
> on another note, am glad to hear that pets are getting the same treatment as people for evacuations with the storms. The storm may be going to the south west of NOLA but still with rainfall, the levees could be a problem. Thursday, is when we may get effects from Hanna... and may not.



This storm is massive!! I'm in Atlanta and we're already getting the wind and outer bands from the storm.  Word is that my great aunt and uncle are on their front porch in Mobile having a hurricane party this morning   Fortunately, there not directly in harms way, but still.... to everyone else: Good luck riding the storm!

Sha, we're meeting at *Jellyrolls* at 9:30 on the 13th


----------



## rebecca06261

YAY Timmy!!!   Here's to your 5 day countdown        CHEERS!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha, we're meeting at *Jellyrolls* at 9:30 on the 13th



lmao... I guess I have AC on the brain!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> YAY Timmy!!!   Here's to your 5 day countdown        CHEERS!




and I thouhgt I was the one who was drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!       count the bottles woman!!! FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




whats a good number today ??????????  F O U R !!!


----------



## ttester9612

Jenroc said:


> I get about 20 telemarketing call a day and somedays I leave my mailbox full so they leave me alone for awhile.  I have my phone in my hand right now !!!



Doesn't Canada have the "Do Not Call" list like we do in the States?  You sure need it....

On another note,  I wish I was joining you all on the 13th.    I'll just have to wait until Oct for my Disney fix, which will be here before I know it..


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Doesn't Canada have the "Do Not Call" list like we do in the States?  You sure need it....
> 
> On another note,  I wish I was joining you all on the 13th.    I'll just have to wait until Oct for my Disney fix, which will be here before I know it..




come on T!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> come on T!!!!!



Sha, I wish I could, but too much going on in September for me with work, church and home.  In fact every weekend in September is booked.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sha, I wish I could, but too much going on in September for me with work, church and home.  In fact every weekend in September is booked.



bummer! hmmmm maybe someone should kidnap you

Oh I saw the different Mickey ears one could design... pretty neat Care and Timmy


off to work I go


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> and I thouhgt I was the one who was drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!       count the bottles woman!!! FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a good number today ??????????  F O U R !!!



OOPS! My bad! Umm...I was uh... just buying you an extra drink!  


ttester9612 said:


> Doesn't Canada have the "Do Not Call" list like we do in the States?  You sure need it....
> 
> On another note,  I wish I was joining you all on the 13th.    I'll just have to wait until Oct for my Disney fix, which will be here before I know it..



You can always just fly down for the night  



Sha said:


> lmao... I guess I have AC on the brain!



 Sha, you always have your mind in the gutter!


----------



## Care

ttester9612 said:


> Doesn't Canada have the "Do Not Call" list like we do in the States?  You sure need it....



Hi Teresa... Our DNC list will officially begin at the end of September, so until then we are all fielding telemarketing calls. After Sept 30, we will be able to register our phone numbers on the registry. It will be interesting to see how the gov't decides to regulate and enforce it. 

Sorry to hear you won't be able to join us in 12 days at Jellyrolls. We'll definitely have a round of drinks on your behalf  



Sha said:


> Oh I saw the different Mickey ears one could design... pretty neat Care and Timmy



I can't wait to get my Mickey ears, Sha. I remember watching all the old Frankie and Annette MMC episodes while I was growing up. The great thing about growing up overseas during a time when TVs were getting popular is that I got to watch a lot of shows from the 50s and 60s. The Honeymooners, Laurel & Hardy, and the 3 Stooges were my favourite childhood shows. Didn't even watch Sesame Street or the Muppets until I was nearly 8.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Sha, you always have your mind in the gutter!



SHHHH!!!  Im innocent I tell you!!!  


And we now have Hurricane Hanna in the Atlantic.... 

12 days!!!


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> SHHHH!!!  Im innocent I tell you!!!
> 
> 
> And we now have Hurricane Hanna in the Atlantic....
> 
> 12 days!!!



Is Hanna gonna clean your mind/gutter out????


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Is Hanna gonna clean your mind/gutter out????



I dont think so, why ruin a good thing??


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> SHHHH!!!  Im innocent I tell you!!!
> 
> 
> And we now have Hurricane Hanna in the Atlantic....
> 
> 12 days!!!





cdn ears said:


> Is Hanna gonna clean your mind/gutter out????





Sha said:


> I dont think so, why ruin a good thing??




     

Thanks for making me laugh you........


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks for making me laugh you........



You are very welcome Teresa! Here is something to help with the Disney withdrawls... and upcoming MNSSHP







Oh... they were putting the lights on the Castle too, while I was there, for Christmas


----------



## ttester9612

COOL....I love the pic......Thanks Sha.



Sha said:


> You are very welcome Teresa! Here is something to help with the Disney withdrawls... and upcoming MNSSHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... they were putting the lights on the Castle too, while I was there, for Christmas


----------



## Sha

thanks Teresa


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> SHHHH!!!  Im innocent I tell you!!!
> 
> 
> *And we now have Hurricane Hanna in the Atlantic.... *
> 
> 12 days!!!



I told my youngest I'd ground her if she hit Orlando!


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> I told my youngest I'd ground her if she hit Orlando!



does she spell her name the same way???


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Sha said:


> does she spell her name the same way???



Nope....she's a palindrome.   


but, still....  lol


----------



## Sha

KyDerbyMan said:


> Nope....she's a palindrome.
> 
> 
> but, still....  lol



Bet she loves it when you call her that!


----------



## Sha

ummm now we have Ike???


----------



## Jenroc

I have been receiving a large amount of email in regards to concerns about some things.  All I have is my word and the word of the people who are helping me, about what is happening.  

Here is a general description .....
  The group events are going to be scheduled from Thurs. Oct. 22 - Mon. Oct 26th, 2009, but some (including myself) are arriving and departing before and after those dates.  Because of the grand nature of this event (we are hoping for more than 35 participants from Canada and the US and beyond) the planning necessary to pull it all off _*MUST*_ begin now and I would hate to have to say that people can't join us because we didn't plan to have a much higher number.  Everything will be "number sensitive".  I would love to have everyone do everything planned but that may be impossible for some.  That is the beauty of this trip .... advance planning will allow you the chance to pick the tours/meals etc that *you* want to be at.  Events will be paid for by the individuals, who have expressed interest ahead of time, well in advance of the trip.  This is to help spread out the cost of this trip over many months and not to put too much of a financial burden on any of us !
  All fees for rooms, dining & events that you chose to participate in will be paid for by you, directly to the agent/Disney rep that will be doing the planning and all of the contacts will be done outside this wonderful forum ( ie private email ).  Be aware that _everyone_ on this board does have the ability to PM you and we are posting a list from time to time of your board names.  This may be helpful if you are searching for someone to help share the costs (Or invite a single friend to join you !!).  
  We will not be in charge of any monetary exchange.  It is hoped that we are going to have special viewing areas for some parades & fireworks, large group meals, tours and of course, visits to each of the parks but all of this depends on the number of people we have attending.  The birthday thing is because Tinkerbell is such a sweet little fairy that she "maybe" doing things for everyone birthday and she wants to make sure that she doesn't miss anyone.  If it makes you uncomfortable, just send the month and a day that is relatively close to your birthday with no year attached.  
  As for the necessity of having your address, private email, phone number on file is to make sure you are well informed about ALL events and I have numerous mailings (pretaining to this trip !!) planned over the next year.  NONE of the info sent to me will be used for anything other than this trip, will not be sold or distributed to anyone outside the planning group, who are the people that are helping me directly, but it is necessary for us to have ASAP.  And without your written/emailed consent it will not be given to others nor will you be sent anything other than what pretains to this trip and this trip only.
  Anyone who is still uneasy and wants to join us is more than welcome to but be warned that any event that is planned will be made available to only those who have paid for it in advance - again because these events will be number sensitive.  I would recommend that even if you are just thinking about this, to please get in touch with me and we can sort out the details.  Serious planning will begin in a few short weeks and I would really hate to disappoint anyone !!!!!

  We are a very good natured bunch and all we want to do is share the Disney magic with a group of like minded singles with the hopes of making some amazing memories and new friends for all !!!


----------



## Jenroc

Oh yea ..
Good morning to everyone !!  I hope for those of you who are in the path of the storms, that you and your loved ones are safe and sound, for those of you who have children going back to school today that you have an uneventful morning and to those of you who are having just a regular day that it is filled with fun !!  
Magic and pixie dust for all !!


----------



## ANTSS2001

G'morning Jen



and now there's three..


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! Hope you are all doing well this morning! 

Hope everyone is safe from the storm, as it comes further and further into the lower states along the Gulf. 

Danielle, please let us know you are okay when you can

Jen... I was reading what you posted, and am sure that people have questions. I had no idea you were getting so many about things like _that_ though. But I am just helping outside of that part. I can say from conversations with Jen, that she is holding to her word. That the information is staying just with her and her planners. 

I know people who have signed up on that list personally from other trips, and if they think that I am helping with that planning and will give their information to Jen, they are wrong. Those individuals need to contact Jen.

For example, Darcy sent me a message asking if she needed to give it to Jen or am I handling it. I told her send it to Jen. I am not doing that part of receiving it. 

I did some simple planning for a group trip this past May, but *nothing* to the extreme that this trip is. That was a lot of work... and INK!

Jen and your other helpers... appreciate all the work you are doing! Will help when you need it.


Okay... have a good day everyone! Im off to work!



Jenroc said:


> I have been receiving a large amount of email in regards to concerns about some things.  All I have is my word and the word of the people who are helping me, about what is happening.
> 
> Here is a general description .....
> The group events are going to be scheduled from Thurs. Oct. 22 - Mon. Oct 26th, 2009, but some (including myself) are arriving and departing before and after those dates.  Because of the grand nature of this event (we are hoping for more than 35 participants from Canada and the US and beyond) the planning necessary to pull it all off _*MUST*_ begin now and I would hate to have to say that people can't join us because we didn't plan to have a much higher number.  Everything will be "number sensitive".  I would love to have everyone do everything planned but that may be impossible for some.  That is the beauty of this trip .... advance planning will allow you the chance to pick the tours/meals etc that *you* want to be at.  Events will be paid for by the individuals, who have expressed interest ahead of time, well in advance of the trip.  This is to help spread out the cost of this trip over many months and not to put too much of a financial burden on any of us !
> All fees for rooms, dining & events that you chose to participate in will be paid for by you, directly to the agent/Disney rep that will be doing the planning and all of the contacts will be done outside this wonderful forum ( ie private email ).  Be aware that _everyone_ on this board does have the ability to PM you and we are posting a list from time to time of your board names.  This may be helpful if you are searching for someone to help share the costs (Or invite a single friend to join you !!).
> We will not be in charge of any monetary exchange.  It is hoped that we are going to have special viewing areas for some parades & fireworks, large group meals, tours and of course, visits to each of the parks but all of this depends on the number of people we have attending.  The birthday thing is because Tinkerbell is such a sweet little fairy that she "maybe" doing things for everyone birthday and she wants to make sure that she doesn't miss anyone.  If it makes you uncomfortable, just send the month and a day that is relatively close to your birthday with no year attached.
> As for the necessity of having your address, private email, phone number on file is to make sure you are well informed about ALL events and I have numerous mailings (pretaining to this trip !!) planned over the next year.  NONE of the info sent to me will be used for anything other than this trip, will not be sold or distributed to anyone outside the planning group, who are the people that are helping me directly, but it is necessary for us to have ASAP.  And without your written/emailed consent it will not be given to others nor will you be sent anything other than what pretains to this trip and this trip only.
> Anyone who is still uneasy and wants to join us is more than welcome to but be warned that any event that is planned will be made available to only those who have paid for it in advance - again because these events will be number sensitive.  I would recommend that even if you are just thinking about this, to please get in touch with me and we can sort out the details.  Serious planning will begin in a few short weeks and I would really hate to disappoint anyone !!!!!
> 
> We are a very good natured bunch and all we want to do is share the Disney magic with a group of like minded singles with the hopes of making some amazing memories and new friends for all !!!


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> G'morning Jen
> 
> 
> 
> and now there's three..



What's the matter Timmy ??  Going some where ???   



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you are all doing well this morning!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe from the storm, as it comes further and further into the lower states along the Gulf.
> 
> Danielle, please let us know you are okay when you can
> 
> Jen... I was reading what you posted, and am sure that people have questions. I had no idea you were getting so many about things like _that_ though. But I am just helping outside of that part. I can say from conversations with Jen, that she is holding to her word. That the information is staying just with her and her planners.
> 
> I know people who have signed up on that list personally from other trips, and if they think that I am helping with that planning and will give their information to Jen, they are wrong. Those individuals need to contact Jen.
> 
> For example, Darcy sent me a message asking if she needed to give it to Jen or am I handling it. I told her send it to Jen. I am not doing that part of receiving it.
> 
> I did some simple planning for a group trip this past May, but *nothing* to the extreme that this trip is. That was a lot of work... and INK!
> 
> Jen and your other helpers... appreciate all the work you are doing! Will help when you need it.
> 
> 
> Okay... have a good day everyone! Im off to work!



Thanks Sha !!


----------



## ttester9612

Jen,

You are doing a GREAT job!.  We appreciate all the hard work you are putting into this.  Just don't get yourself STRESS out over it.  Have FUN planning...


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> What's the matter Timmy ??  Going some where ???



me??? naaaahhhh  I was just thinking of


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Jennifer, that was well stated. I agree with Teresa about not getting stressed, though you & I both know we are stressing. There really is a lot of work for this trip. This is all on top of our regular obligations required in our daily lives. Thank you for your assistance in helping this be a great trip for all of us!


----------



## ANTSS2001

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Jennifer, that was well stated. I agree with Teresa about not getting stressed, though you & I both know we are stressing. There really is a lot of work for this trip. This is all on top of our regular obligations required in our daily lives. Thank you for your assistance in helping this be a great trip for all of us!



 tink..tink... hmmmm hello


----------



## rebecca06261

KyDerbyMan said:


> I told my youngest I'd ground her if she hit Orlando!



You better keep your youngun under control there boy!  



Sha said:


> ummm now we have Ike???



I wonder if it's Ike Turner reincarnated??   If so, we're in big trouble! 


Jenroc said:


> I have been receiving a large amount of email in regards to concerns about some things.  All I have is my word and the word of the people who are helping me, about what is happening.....


 


ANTSS2001 said:


> G'morning Jen
> 
> 
> 
> and now there's three..


   
You know I can't let you drink alone  


btw, 3 beers isn't giving me a buzz... we better start the 10 day countdown tomorrow for my trip!  



DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Jennifer, that was well stated. I agree with Teresa about not getting stressed, though you & I both know we are stressing. There really is a lot of work for this trip. This is all on top of our regular obligations required in our daily lives. Thank you for your assistance in helping this be a great trip for all of us!


----------



## disneykip

Jen, Tink, all your helpers - you are doing a great job.  Let us know though if there is anything you would like us to assist with.  Here to help.


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> we better start the 10 day countdown tomorrow for my trip!



I can't wait until tomorrow when I'm down to the single-digit countdown  

Of course, there's still a wee problem about the lack of MNSSHP costume...


----------



## ANTSS2001

and then there's two !!!!!




and for you reb daaaaaaaaahlink.... 







"burp"


----------



## rebecca06261

WOOHOO! I love drinking games first thing in the morning! 

Here's two for Timmy!   

9 for Care! 
 
  
   
  
 

and 10 for me!! 
 
  
    
  
 

  <----- Rebecca can't go to work this drunk!!  Look at what my friends have gotten me into! They've turned me into a countdown lush!


----------



## Jenroc

disneykip said:


> Jen, Tink, all your helpers - you are doing a great job.  Let us know though if there is anything you would like us to assist with.  Here to help.



 Ahh  thanks !!!  I think I speak for everyone that it is a pleasure doing all the planning and we are enjoying ever step of the way.  I think all the assitance we are going for everyone will be when it is time to pay for the events in a very timely manner ! lol  I will give as much notice as I possibly can for all the events, etc !!!

And to all of you who are leaving for the park soon ... I know you will all have an incredible time and I look forward to meeting some of you on the 19th & 20th !!!!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> <----- Rebecca can't go to work this drunk!!  Look at what my friends have gotten me into! They've turned me into a countdown lush!




 (this is the one to use for working isnt it?) LMAO (edit: and maybe not since the smiley just tosses it and doesnt recycle the bottle)


How awesome! you are ready to go Timmy???

Care... what are you going to do for a costume???

Good morning everyone!!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning.I had to remind myself today was Wednesday and not Thursday  not that its a bad thing.


----------



## Sha

I just want to go way off topic here for a moment.. today is Oni's birthday!!! She is a friend of mine through my mom and work.... She is 110 years old today! One of a few TRI-Centurians and the oldest woman in the state of Florida... not that she would see this... but Happy Birthday Oni!!!!


----------



## Sha

Okay... its happened again... that Boo to you bouncing pumpkin just caused me an ear worm! I hear the parade... Aaaaauuuuuuuggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> WOOHOO! I love drinking games first thing in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----- Rebecca can't go to work this drunk!!  Look at what my friends have gotten me into! They've turned me into a countdown lush!



Woman!!!!  dont you blame me for you vices !!!!       But you know I wuv yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! Vice or No Vice...


OK I will try not to take any pain pills today.. it is really depressing me... I cried from work to home this morning.... feeling sorry about me self etc..etc..etc... I can never be a druggie nor an alcoholic... how they manage I dont know.... as you can tell I am a bad drunk!!!  without alcohol I alreayd look drunk and crazy.. so I guess we'll just have to stick with couple of  



Jenroc said:


> And to all of you who are leaving for the park soon ... I know you will all have an incredible time and I look forward to meeting some of you on the 19th & 20th !!!!!



I am going to miss you this time aroudn but we'll surely see you in Dec!!!!   



Sha said:


> (this is the one to use for working isnt it?) LMAO (edit: and maybe not since the smiley just tosses it and doesnt recycle the bottle)
> 
> 
> How awesome! you are ready to go Timmy???
> 
> 
> 
> .



yes I am the one hand bandit in packing right now.... the nite before last I was in a hurry to go home.. and missed a stoop at work... and since I was trying to save my back... I landed on my wrist    aarrrgghhhhhhhhhhh



Sha said:


> I just want to go way off topic here for a moment.. today is Oni's birthday!!! She is a friend of mine through my mom and work.... She is 110 years old today! One of a few TRI-Centurians and the oldest woman in the state of Florida... not that she would see this... but Happy Birthday Oni!!!!




Awesome!!!!!!!!  Happy Bday and  good health for her!!!


Sha said:


> Okay... its happened again... that Boo to you bouncing pumpkin just caused me an ear worm! I hear the parade... Aaaaauuuuuuuggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!




are you listening to that music again ?????????  I get to hear it at Main Street on the 9th !!!!!!!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Baby!!!!!!!! 

No costume this year... my 1st ever MNSSHP with no costume and no family to take care off      I am just going to sit back and relax.... and ride the rides!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ANTSS2001 said:


> and then there's two !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for you reb daaaaaaaaahlink....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "burp"



I'd toast with ya but probably not a good idea to mix alcohol with the pain medication..


----------



## ANTSS2001

KyDerbyMan said:


> I'd toast with ya but probably not a good idea to mix alcohol with the pain medication..



shoot Jerry daaaaaaaaaaaahlink... what good are you????  You cant drink wiff me... you cant even boogie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










 wiff meeeeeeee.... and I bet you cant even do    But what else can I say... just like  Reb... I wuv yah too.. so I guess you'll have to do!!!!

Take it easy you hear!!!!

 I am going to try to down grade to advil today... oxy really is traumatic  my bananas turns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

25 Hours from now I should be pulling the World. Just watched the Weather and it looks like Hanna's going to behave herself so I shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> 25 Hours from now I should be pulling the World. Just watched the Weather and it looks like Hanna's going to behave herself so I shouldn't have a problem.




Boo Hoo.... I have less than 48 hours ... Hmmmp...   how's that!!!!!!  soon it will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me hahahahahaa!!!  See you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just have to go to the bank to get money for : and then I am all set...

all paperworks.. check... 

luggage .. hmm errr what the eccck.. check!!! 

magazines for the flight.... check...

breath savers just in case that cute dude happens to sit next to me... check...

corsets........ check    

alarm clock set for tomorrow morning for 24 hour check in set..

     hmmmmmmmmmm now do I really need to go to work today and tomorrow ????????


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> Boo Hoo.... I have less than 48 hours ... Hmmmp...   how's that!!!!!!  soon it will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me hahahahahaa!!!  See you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just have to go to the bank to get money for : and then I am all set...
> 
> all paperworks.. check...
> 
> luggage .. hmm errr what the eccck.. check!!!
> 
> magazines for the flight.... check...
> 
> breath savers just in case that cute dude happens to sit next to me... check...
> 
> alarm clock set for tomorrow morning for 24 hour check in set..
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm now do I really need to go to work today and tomorrow ????????



Sorry Timmy wasn't trying to rub it in. 
started Vacation on Friday, Need to pick up my new glasses and a couple Magazines for the flight and I'm good to go.    I have to get up at 4:30 to head to the airport so I'll have to behave myself tonight.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Sorry Timmy wasn't trying to rub it in.
> started Vacation on Friday, Need to pick up my new glasses and a couple Magazines for the flight and I'm good to go.    I have to get up at 4:30 to head to the airport so I'll have to behave myself tonight.



fine..fine..fine....  

Ok!! dont forget to text me you downtimes if you have any!!!! on the 5th and the 6th... I dont think I will have any dining ressies with you since the only one I saw your name was at Le Celler and I wont make that dinner  since I had to be with another engagement   and the girls are meeting at JR on the 13th if you are still there... also if you need anything at publix... I am stopping by before I get to POP so text me or PM if you need anything at the grocery!!!!  I will buy everything except for one thing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  never !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> <----- Rebecca can't go to work this drunk!!




    I really wish you are with me on this trip !!!!!!!  imagine all the trouble we can get into !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> I just want to go way off topic here for a moment.. today is Oni's birthday!!! She is a friend of mine through my mom and work.... She is 110 years old today! One of a few TRI-Centurians and the oldest woman in the state of Florida... not that she would see this... but Happy Birthday Oni!!!!



Happy Birthda, Oni!  


Sha said:


> Okay... its happened again... that Boo to you bouncing pumpkin just caused me an ear worm! I hear the parade... Aaaaauuuuuuuggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!



Boo to you and you and you! Happy Halloween! 

It's really not so scary !   

I love that song! 



KyDerbyMan said:


> I'd toast with ya but probably not a good idea to mix alcohol with the pain medication..



I've heard the same thing.... never stopped me from trying it though.



ANTSS2001 said:


> Boo Hoo.... I have less than 48 hours ... Hmmmp...   how's that!!!!!!  soon it will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me hahahahahaa!!!  See you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just have to go to the bank to get money for : and then I am all set...
> 
> all paperworks.. check...
> 
> luggage .. hmm errr what the eccck.. check!!!
> 
> magazines for the flight.... check...
> 
> breath savers just in case that cute dude happens to sit next to me... check...
> 
> corsets........ check
> 
> alarm clock set for tomorrow morning for 24 hour check in set..
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm now do I really need to go to work today and tomorrow ????????



Corset???   Don't tell me that my corset fetish has rubbed off on you too??!  Good idea about the breath mints! You never know who you'll end up next to! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> I really wish you are with me on this trip !!!!!!!  imagine all the trouble we can get into !!!!!!!!!!!



  Now you're just making me all sad!  I really wish I could come too!  one night with you will not be enough!  


Just wanted to break a little news to you all- I don't know how I'm feeling about this either. It isn't where I wanted to go but maybe God has something else in mind for me?  

I had a business meeting this morning- it seems as though my company now wants me to transfer to Pensacola, FL. I have until Friday to make my decision. I really wanted to go to Tampa or Orlando.  I don't know what to do


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Happy Birthda, Oni!
> 
> 
> Boo to you and you and you! Happy Halloween!
> 
> It's really not so scary !
> 
> I love that song!
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the same thing.... never stopped me from trying it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Corset???   Don't tell me that my corset fetish has rubbed off on you too??!  Good idea about the breath mints! You never know who you'll end up next to!
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just making me all sad!  I really wish I could come too!  one night with you will not be enough!
> 
> 
> Just wanted to break a little news to you all- I don't know how I'm feeling about this either. It isn't where I wanted to go but maybe God has something else in mind for me?
> 
> I had a business meeting this morning- it seems as though my company now wants me to transfer to Pensacola, FL. I have until Friday to make my decision. I really wanted to go to Tampa or Orlando.  I don't know what to do



where is Pensacola ?????????  isnt that near the water ???????  


Hmmmmm Reb!!!!!!!  the light bulb has been working.... if not Florida... you will just have to come to Pa.. and we'll just cause havoc in NYC wooooooooooooohooooooooooo the city that doesnt sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Sha

NH_Bubba said:


> 25 Hours from now I should be pulling the World. Just watched the Weather and it looks like Hanna's going to behave herself so I shouldn't have a problem.



I posted on the other thread what is the current stated info about Hanna... and Ike... and Josephine.. 



ANTSS2001 said:


> I really wish you are with me on this trip !!!!!!!  imagine all the trouble we can get into !!!!!!!!!!!



     



rebecca06261 said:


> Boo to you and you and you! Happy Halloween!
> 
> It's really not so scary !
> 
> I love that song!



Me too!!!!!!!




rebecca06261 said:


> I had a business meeting this morning- it seems as though my company now wants me to transfer to Pensacola, FL. I have until Friday to make my decision. I really wanted to go to Tampa or Orlando.  I don't know what to do



is it just as far away as Atlanta??? OR further??? I dont remember if its 6 or 8 hours for around the legal speed limit. Plus it is one of those sweet spots with storms. Benefit a popular vacation beach spot, so you have crowds during season.


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> Care... what are you going to do for a costume???



I've been wondering that, myself, Sha... I was going to try for Lilo because I thought that it wouldn't be too tough to find/make a Hawaiian print sundress. Of course, all this procrastination has not helped and I have neither the sundress nor the material to make one. I do, however, have a faux Chinese cheongsam that I could bring, but it's not really Mulan-ish. Still thinking of what I could pull together out of my closet... At the worst, I have a Halloween t-shirt that I picked up a few years back from Old Navy and could wear that with my Mickey ears. I'll figure something out. I still have 8 days, right? 



rebecca06261 said:


> Corset???   Don't tell me that my corset fetish has rubbed off on you too??!  Good idea about the breath mints! You never know who you'll end up next to!



Did someone say corset? Shall I bring along my corset, too?  

Wonder if I could create some kind of pirate's wench costume instead...


----------



## ttester9612

Hi everyone...now after reading all your posts, I wish I could just  myself there NOW..I hope I can hold off until October.   Timmy and Rebecca have a few   for me.


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> where is Pensacola ?????????  isnt that near the water ???????



Pensacola is about 7 1/2 hours from wdw- I'm basically closer living here in Atlanta. It's in the panhandle- west of Panama City Beach.




ANTSS2001 said:


> Hmmmmm Reb!!!!!!!  the light bulb has been working.... if not Florida... you will just have to come to Pa.. and we'll just cause havoc in NYC wooooooooooooohooooooooooo the city that doesnt sleep!!!!!!!



Are you trying to get me in trouble??!    WOOHOO!





Care said:


> Did someone say corset? Shall I bring along my corset, too?
> 
> Wonder if I could create some kind of pirate's wench costume instead...



What is it with us dirty little DISers?  



ttester9612 said:


> Hi everyone...now after reading all your posts, I wish I could just  myself there NOW..I hope I can hold off until October.   Timmy and Rebecca have a few   for me.



Wish you could be there too!  


On a more devastating note- my kitty cat, Harley isn't doing so well. She isn't able to use her hind legs well at all- I can't tell if she's becoming paralyzed or if she's in pain   I've had her since she was 3 days old- she's now 12 years old.  She was abandoned by her mom so I took her in and bottle-fed her. I can't stand the idea of anything happening to her.  Now I'm thinking about canceling my trip because I can't stand the idea of leaving her here for a week with only my dad's bff looking after her every couple of days. If she isn't any better tomorrow, I'm going to take her to the animal hospital.. but it really doesn't look good.


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> On a more devastating note- my kitty cat, Harley isn't doing so well. She isn't able to use her hind legs well at all- I can't tell if she's becoming paralyzed or if she's in pain   I've had her since she was 3 days old- she's now 12 years old.  She was abandoned by her mom so I took her in and bottle-fed her. I can't stand the idea of anything happening to her.  Now I'm thinking about canceling my trip because I can't stand the idea of leaving her here for a week with only my dad's bff looking after her every couple of days. If she isn't any better tomorrow, I'm going to take her to the animal hospital.. but it really doesn't look good.



 Rebecca, I hope there's nothing wrong with Harley. I'll keep you both in my thoughts. I know how tough it is when a loved one (even a four-footed loved one) is hurting. My puppy, Brady, fell a couple of years ago and has never fully recovered the strength in one of his hind legs. Of course, he forgets this all of the time, and if he tries to get up too quickly, he sometimes starts to tip over. I try to catch and prop him back up, but that can be tough when puppy is a 206-lb Saint Bernard. The things we do for our little ones... If she's not looking better tomorrow, do bring Harley to the vet and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> On a more devastating note- my kitty cat, Harley isn't doing so well. She isn't able to use her hind legs well at all- I can't tell if she's becoming paralyzed or if she's in pain   I've had her since she was 3 days old- she's now 12 years old.  She was abandoned by her mom so I took her in and bottle-fed her. I can't stand the idea of anything happening to her.  Now I'm thinking about canceling my trip because I can't stand the idea of leaving her here for a week with only my dad's bff looking after her every couple of days. If she isn't any better tomorrow, I'm going to take her to the animal hospital.. but it really doesn't look good.



I am in tears! I know JUST how you feel!!! The Sunday after I meet up with y'all is the one year I put George down. I miss him daily and more....  Did Harley fall off of anything? 

on an added note, I was at WDW the next day, crying at times... but knew he would want me happy too. So I went for part of the day to see the AP preview of the HM.. then to Splash Mtn... the Dis people here really helped that evening. Chat was still working normally and Gregg was my first contact when it was happening. I have to stop... i know your anguish too well Reb!!


----------



## buena vista

rebecca06261 said:


> On a more devastating note- my kitty cat, Harley isn't doing so well. She isn't able to use her hind legs well at all



Rebecca, I'm so sorry about Harley. Years ago, my ex and I had a cat who had a stroke and lost the use of his hind legs. I'll never forget driving him to the vet at twice the speed limit, only to see him go that day. Dexter was a beautiful Maine coon (C.K. Dexter Haven was his full name ..that's your Google search term for the day) and was such a love and had a very good life. Ironic that his heart was literally too big, which is why he had problems.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Rebecca, I'm so sorry about Harley. Years ago, my ex and I had a cat who had a stroke and lost the use of his hind legs. I'll never forget driving him to the vet at twice the speed limit, only to see him go that day. Dexter was a beautiful Maine coon (C.K. Dexter Haven was his full name ..that's your Google search term for the day) and was such a love and had a very good life. Ironic that his heart was literally too big, which is why he had problems.
> 
> My heart goes out to you.



George was a Maine Coon... would you agree they are gentle giants? 


Reb... definitely keep up posted... LOTS of hugs!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> George was a Maine Coon... would you agree they are gentle giants?



Totally agree


----------



## KyDerbyMan

rebecca06261 said:


> On a more devastating note- my kitty cat, Harley isn't doing so well. She isn't able to use her hind legs well at all- I can't tell if she's becoming paralyzed or if she's in pain   I've had her since she was 3 days old- she's now 12 years old.  She was abandoned by her mom so I took her in and bottle-fed her. I can't stand the idea of anything happening to her.  Now I'm thinking about canceling my trip because I can't stand the idea of leaving her here for a week with only my dad's bff looking after her every couple of days. If she isn't any better tomorrow, I'm going to take her to the animal hospital.. but it really doesn't look good.



So sorry. 

 

I had to put my cat down back in April (kidney disease).  Tore me up.


----------



## disneykip

rebecca06261 said:


> On a more devastating note- my kitty cat, Harley isn't doing so well. She isn't able to use her hind legs well at all- I can't tell if she's becoming paralyzed or if she's in pain   I've had her since she was 3 days old- she's now 12 years old.  She was abandoned by her mom so I took her in and bottle-fed her. I can't stand the idea of anything happening to her.  Now I'm thinking about canceling my trip because I can't stand the idea of leaving her here for a week with only my dad's bff looking after her every couple of days. If she isn't any better tomorrow, I'm going to take her to the animal hospital.. but it really doesn't look good.



   Hope Harley is better soon.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Pensacola is about 7 1/2 hours from wdw- I'm basically closer living here in Atlanta. It's in the panhandle- west of Panama City Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to get me in trouble??!    WOOHOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with us dirty little DISers?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you could be there too!
> 
> 
> On a more devastating note- my kitty cat, Harley isn't doing so well. She isn't able to use her hind legs well at all- I can't tell if she's becoming paralyzed or if she's in pain   I've had her since she was 3 days old- she's now 12 years old.  She was abandoned by her mom so I took her in and bottle-fed her. I can't stand the idea of anything happening to her.  Now I'm thinking about canceling my trip because I can't stand the idea of leaving her here for a week with only my dad's bff looking after her every couple of days. If she isn't any better tomorrow, I'm going to take her to the animal hospital.. but it really doesn't look good.




REB !!!!!!     happy thoughts for harley... my pet story cannot be compared to your lose... I told you about Jack... but I hope you dont loose Harley... mine was just a bird and still cannot get myself to look for a new pet... happy thoughts and happy healing for harley....

to the lighter happy note...  as I was busy working.... in between thoughts.. ii was contemplating and pricing if we get a  room from dec. 6 to 14...less  than $200 per person without tickets...    as the wheels turn !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

up extra early!!!!  I just e- check in at SWA .. now to do the finishing touches... this is it.. no more sleep for me till I go fly 

Have a good day peeps!!!

Reb............    hope all is well with you and harley....

Care.... seems like I keep missing you!!!!!!!!!!  are you getting the text viace/email ????

KIP..........  looking forward to seeing you in December!!!!

Sha........  see you soon!!!!!!!!

Danielle........  where are you ??????  you are making me worried... I hope you got back safely from the beach!!!

Jen2........  do you get my text/emails too ??????  

TT........  hope all is well with you too.... it seems  like I havent talk to you for so long either....

Jerry......  I am keeping tabs on you boy!!!!!  Hope you are getting better and those compressed disc heal soon!!!!!!!!  Hows Hannah ??? Hope she is better also... and so is Missy... Nobody is allowed to get sick in that household anymore !! You hear!!!   

Tom my lovely partner in crime who is willingly going to do time..... you are in my prayers      what I mean was.........  behave when I am away!!!  We have to save all mischief in December !!!

Mark.. aka MOuseCop.... I miss you sooooooooooooooo... where are you.....


Oly.........  are you still around ????


Hmmmmm and to the rest of the Boo Crew....  Have fun and DONT do anything I wont DO while I am away.....

all beers are gone but one


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Tom my lovely partner in crime who is willingly going to do time..... you are in my prayers      what I mean was.........  behave when I am away!!!  We have to save all mischief in December !!!



Fortunately (or not), work is keeping me on the straight and narrow, so there'll be little, if any, mischief from me. 

Thanks for the good wishes pahtneh! Have a great trip with the DISpeeps!!


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> up extra early!!!!  I just e- check in at SWA .. now to do the finishing touches... this is it.. no more sleep for me till I go fly
> 
> Have a good day peeps!!!
> 
> Reb............    hope all is well with you and harley....
> 
> Care.... seems like I keep missing you!!!!!!!!!!  are you getting the text viace/email ????
> 
> KIP..........  looking forward to seeing you in December!!!!
> 
> Sha........  see you soon!!!!!!!!
> 
> Danielle........  where are you ??????  you are making me worried... I hope you got back safely from the beach!!!
> 
> Jen2........  do you get my text/emails too ??????
> 
> TT........  hope all is well with you too.... it seems  like I havent talk to you for so long either....
> 
> Jerry......  I am keeping tabs on you boy!!!!!  Hope you are getting better and those compressed disc heal soon!!!!!!!!  Hows Hannah ??? Hope she is better also... and so is Missy... Nobody is allowed to get sick in that household anymore !! You hear!!!
> 
> Tom my lovely partner in crime who is willingly going to do time..... you are in my prayers      what I mean was.........  behave when I am away!!!  We have to save all mischief in December !!!
> 
> Mark.. aka MOuseCop.... I miss you sooooooooooooooo... where are you.....
> 
> 
> Oly.........  are you still around ????
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm and to the rest of the Boo Crew....  Have fun and DONT do anything I wont DO while I am away.....
> 
> all beers are gone but one




Timmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I still have not rec'd a text from you but Sha did send me one last week so I know my phone can get them.  I am leaving it on and anxiously waiting for your updates !!!  Pm me your cell # so I can watch for texts !!!!  HAVE A MIC-TASTIC TIME !!!  I wish we could all be there together !!!  Safe trip !!!!!

Good morning to everyone else - one more day until the weekend !!!

Reb - you and Harley are in my prayers - I hope things work out !!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! 

Reb... how are you and Harley this morning?? 

I hope everyone is doing well this morning. I have a couple other trips worked in and waiting for a couple others.... need some info from someone before I can book another part for one of those trips... Kip? LOL did you find the day and time? (am waitlisted at the moment)





ANTSS2001 said:


> to the lighter happy note...  as I was busy working.... in between thoughts.. ii was contemplating and pricing if we get a  room from dec. 6 to 14...less  than $200 per person without tickets...    as the wheels turn !!!



do it!!!!!!!

Jen2... what are your dates in December?



ANTSS2001 said:


> up extra early!!!!  I just e- check in at SWA .. now to do the finishing touches... this is it.. no more sleep for me till I go fly
> 
> Have a good day peeps!!!
> 
> Sha........  see you soon!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hmmmmm and to the rest of the Boo Crew....  Have fun and *DONT do anything I wont DO *while I am away.....
> 
> all beers are gone but one



safe trip Timmy... text us so we know you are landed safely... yep! see ya real soon!!! Timmy that leaves us a *LOT* that we can do doesnt it???


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> I am in tears! I know JUST how you feel!!! The Sunday after I meet up with y'all is the one year I put George down. I miss him daily and more....  Did Harley fall off of anything?
> 
> on an added note, I was at WDW the next day, crying at times... but knew he would want me happy too. So I went for part of the day to see the AP preview of the HM.. then to Splash Mtn... the Dis people here really helped that evening. Chat was still working normally and Gregg was my first contact when it was happening. I have to stop... i know your anguish too well Reb!!





buena vista said:


> Rebecca, I'm so sorry about Harley. Years ago, my ex and I had a cat who had a stroke and lost the use of his hind legs. I'll never forget driving him to the vet at twice the speed limit, only to see him go that day. Dexter was a beautiful Maine coon (C.K. Dexter Haven was his full name ..that's your Google search term for the day) and was such a love and had a very good life. Ironic that his heart was literally too big, which is why he had problems.
> 
> My heart goes out to you.





KyDerbyMan said:


> So sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to put my cat down back in April (kidney disease).  Tore me up.





disneykip said:


> Hope Harley is better soon.





ANTSS2001 said:


> REB !!!!!!     happy thoughts for harley... my pet story cannot be compared to your lose... I told you about Jack... but I hope you dont loose Harley... mine was just a bird and still cannot get myself to look for a new pet... happy thoughts and happy healing for harley....
> 
> to the lighter happy note...  as I was busy working.... in between thoughts.. ii was contemplating and pricing if we get a  room from dec. 6 to 14...less  than $200 per person without tickets...    as the wheels turn !!!



I appreciate all the love and support ya'll have been throwing my way.  It really does mean a whole lot! I have cried and cried- thank god for preparation h for the puffy eyes  

Harley is doing better this morning. Last night, she just acted like she was severely drunk- this morning she's better, tho she's acting like she has a hangover. Still walking a little funny- but much improved    I am going to contact the kennels at wdw, and carry her with me if necessary. At least I can go by and visit her whenever I feel like it.

btw, I think it's kind of unusual that we all have had maine coons! I lost my Maine Coon, Lilly (yep, named after Walt's wife) last year after she lost a fight with a cotton-mouth snake.  I miss my 20 lb. beast of a cat.  



***Timmy, keeping a trip under $200 is awesome! now how do you propose I pay for park tickets and food???


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> ***Timmy, keeping a trip under $200 is awesome! now how do you propose I pay for park tickets and food???




I am working on it.. I have to ponder all this tomorrow while waiting in some ride at the world.. eehh can you believe it... got nothing better to do but ponder dates and prices while waitng for SOME ride.. how boring is that  


if I can make my magic works... 

you might just need a 2 day pass ... and worst case scenario.. we'll just have to stay at the water parks .. that I can get us in free hahahhaa a lil sway of the big hips... a lil bat of those puffy eyes.... and a smile with with some spinach in between teeths... hoooook line and sinker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  or... we can Bar hop I mean pool hop.. (but there's bar by the pool thats what I meant... )

food ????  who needs food... we are saving calories for all those solo cups : but worst case scenario... we just have to fork up $168 for food... (dining plan)  2 CS a mug and a snack!!!

that gives us a total of $368 plus park passes...  hmmm those numbers are really looking good....


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am working on it.. I have to ponder all this tomorrow while waiting in some ride at the world.. eehh can you believe it... got nothing better to do but ponder dates and prices while waitng for SOME ride.. how boring is that
> 
> 
> if I can make my magic works...
> 
> you might just need a 2 day pass ... and worst case scenario.. we'll just have to stay at the water parks .. that I can get us in free hahahhaa a lil sway of the big hips... a lil bat of those puffy eyes.... and a smile with with some spinach in between teeths... hoooook line and sinker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  or... we can Bar hop I mean pool hop.. (but there's bar by the pool thats what I meant... )
> 
> food ????  who needs food... we are saving calories for all those solo cups : but worst case scenario... we just have to fork up $168 for food... (dining plan)  2 CS a mug and a snack!!!
> 
> that gives us a total of $368 plus park passes...  hmmm those numbers are really looking good....



Now you have me scheming.  I'm going to go to guest services while I'm down there to see what my options would be in upgrading my current tickets. I don't want to purchase an AP just yet- wanting to wait until I move for FL resident discount + I don't have any other trips planned until Oct of next year! 

You're such a bad influence on me!!!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> btw, I think it's kind of unusual that we all have had maine coons! I lost my Maine Coon, Lilly (yep, named after Walt's wife) last year after she lost a fight with a cotton-mouth snake.  I miss my 20 lb. beast of a cat.



HUGS! It is interesting isnt it?!



rebecca06261 said:


> ***Timmy, keeping a trip under $200 is awesome! now how do you propose I pay for park tickets and food???



AP!! AP!! AP!! AP!!



rebecca06261 said:


> Now you have me scheming.  I'm going to go to guest services while I'm down there to see what my options would be in upgrading my current tickets. I don't want to purchase an AP just yet- wanting to wait until I move for FL resident discount + I don't have any other trips planned until Oct of next year!
> 
> You're such a bad influence on me!!!



yeah yeah yeah... PLAN MORE TRIPS! Quit slacking... look at all these others who have AP's and go a lot more! Mind you they even live further away


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> AP!! AP!! AP!! AP!!
> 
> yeah yeah yeah... PLAN MORE TRIPS! Quit slacking... look at all these others who have AP's and go a lot more! Mind you they even live further away




Yeah, look at me. . .all the way in the west and I got me an AP and I got 4 trips for this year and who knows what will happen next year. . .my AP doesn't expire till May 14, 2009.  Besides, it screams "WDW trip, WDW trip" about 100 times an hour. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, look at me. . .all the way in the west and I got me an AP and I got 4 trips for this year and who knows what will happen next year. . .my AP doesn't expire till May 14, 2009.  Besides, it screams "WDW trip, WDW trip" about 100 times an hour. . .



See Reb????


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> HUGS! It is interesting isnt it?!
> 
> 
> 
> AP!! AP!! AP!! AP!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah yeah... PLAN MORE TRIPS! Quit slacking... look at all these others who have AP's and go a lot more! Mind you they even live further away



Yeah but you girls are nurses- MADE of M-O-N-E-Y  Me, I'm in a social services type job which translates into "Broke *** Beeeiiiotch!"


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Yeah but you girls are nurses- MADE of M-O-N-E-Y  Me, I'm in a social services type job which translates into "Broke *** Beeeiiiotch!"



Hmmm  

 Florida resident with tax is $363.70 @ AAA (just so you know when you do get down here)


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Florida resident with tax is $363.70 @ AAA (just so you know when you do get down here)



I know.. .this is what I'm actually waiting on


----------



## pdchris

rebecca06261 said:


> Yeah but you girls are nurses- MADE of M-O-N-E-Y  Me, I'm in a social services type job which translates into "Broke *** Beeeiiiotch!"



Yeah, but they earn every cent.  I work in a hospital (non-clinical) and I don't think I'd last long as a nurse ("eww, don't touch me! You've got something contagious.")


----------



## rebecca06261

pdchris said:


> Yeah, but they earn every cent.  I work in a hospital (non-clinical) and I don't think I'd last long as a nurse ("eww, don't touch me! You've got something contagious.")



absolutely agree!


----------



## Sha

pdchris said:


> Yeah, but they earn every cent.  I work in a hospital (non-clinical) and I don't think I'd last long as a nurse ("eww, don't touch me! You've got something contagious.")


----------



## Care

ANTSS2001 said:


> Care.... seems like I keep missing you!!!!!!!!!!  are you getting the text viace/email ????



Timmy! Yes, we do keep missing each other online. Thanks for the text and pics. I do get them sporadically, it seems. Oh, by the way, the snail hasn't managed to make its way past the border yet... There's just nothing like snail mail. 



rebecca06261 said:


> Harley is doing better this morning. Last night, she just acted like she was severely drunk- this morning she's better, tho she's acting like she has a hangover. Still walking a little funny- but much improved    I am going to contact the kennels at wdw, and carry her with me if necessary. At least I can go by and visit her whenever I feel like it.



Rebecca, I'm very glad to hear that Harley is doing better today. If you do bring her along, let me know. I'd love to pop by and see her - she sounds like an amazing cat. 



rebecca06261 said:


> I don't want to purchase an AP just yet- wanting to wait until I move for FL resident discount + I don't have any other trips planned until Oct of next year!



Everything is lining up for you to move to Florida, my friend. It's going to happen soon. When it does, can you make sure that you've got lots of floor space for the rest of us who will want to visit you (and the World)?  

8 More Days!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Yeah but you girls are nurses- MADE of M-O-N-E-Y  Me, I'm in a social services type job which translates into "Broke *** Beeeiiiotch!"



well you can work with me at the morgue   

Care.....  see you soon....

Sha... see you soon...

Jerry and Tom and Mark .. I miss you three already!!!    

Jenroc... Reb... I did not get to talk to Mr Sound good   

Angy and TT .... we better do the NYC trip!!!!  I dont think I can wait till December to be with you two!!! And of course Tom  !!!!!!!!!


OK in 5 minutes I am heading to PHL.. then I will finally get my 2 hour nap!!!!  I need my strenght for I need to be at Rope drop at MK by 9:30AM !!!!!!!!

turning lights off.. all beer bottle are in the recyleables...


TTFN


----------



## rebecca06261

YAY TIMMY!!!  Poor girl hasn't had any sleep!  

Since we're all missing drinking so early in the morning-

 
    
  


Yep! Only 8 days togo!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning Dis'ers! are you ready for a wonderful weekend?! Hope you are all doing well.

Yep... see you real soon Timmy!

    for everyone!


----------



## Sha

LMAO!!! 

*WARNING!!!

Earworm alert!
Earworm alert!
Earworm alert!*​
The emergency broadcast service has issued this alert... a sighting of an earworm has been spotted and photographed. The person who released this earworm is currently located in Fantasyland in the MK at WDW! Authorities are trying to apprehend this individual. If you are infected with Jerry T. please relax and take slow deep breaths... remove your self from the source if possible. If unable smile and wait for the boat to come to a complete stop before disembarquing. Thank you. This completes the emergency broadcast service alert.


----------



## Care

So very true... I can't get that song out of my head...


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> *WARNING!!!
> 
> Earworm alert!
> Earworm alert!
> Earworm alert!*​
> The emergency broadcast service has issued this alert... a sighting of an earworm has been spotted and photographed. The person who released this earworm is currently located in Fantasyland in the MK at WDW! Authorities are trying to apprehend this individual. If you are infected with Jerry T. please relax and take slow deep breaths... remove your self from the source if possible. If unable smile and wait for the boat to come to a complete stop before disembarquing. Thank you. This completes the emergency broadcast service alert.


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> *WARNING!!!
> 
> Earworm alert!
> Earworm alert!
> Earworm alert!*​
> The emergency broadcast service has issued this alert... a sighting of an earworm has been spotted and photographed. The person who released this earworm is currently located in Fantasyland in the MK at WDW! Authorities are trying to apprehend this individual. If you are infected with Jerry T. please relax and take slow deep breaths... remove your self from the source if possible. If unable smile and wait for the boat to come to a complete stop before disembarquing. Thank you. This completes the emergency broadcast service alert.



Hysterical!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> *WARNING!!!
> 
> Earworm alert!
> Earworm alert!
> Earworm alert!*​
> The emergency broadcast service has issued this alert... a sighting of an earworm has been spotted and photographed. The person who released this earworm is currently located in Fantasyland in the MK at WDW! Authorities are trying to apprehend this individual. If you are infected with Jerry T. please relax and take slow deep breaths... remove your self from the source if possible. If unable smile and wait for the boat to come to a complete stop before disembarquing. Thank you. This completes the emergency broadcast service alert.



     

  omg, sha that is the funniest thing you've ever written!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> omg, sha that is the funniest thing you've ever written!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning Dis'ers!!!!!! Guess we will be a little quieter with Timmy on her adventure! Gotta love those messages! 

Tried to reach Danielle... but got her voice mail. Little worried about her. I know she was going to the beach but not sure if Gustav interrupted that.

Wonderful day here today!!! Gorgeous!

Jen2... am going to the post office in a bit and sending the faster version of snail mail! LOL


----------



## ttester9612

Yea, Timmy started texting at 6 am yesterday, before she even boarded the plane.  I love those pics.. Even through she's not posting on the boards, I hope she continues to text....with my busy schedule they a bring  to my face.


----------



## disneykip

I agree Teresa - the texts highlighted my hectic day at work.  Keep them coming Timmy.  


Good morning/afternoon everyone.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Sha - hope you hear from Danielle soon.  Gustav paid us a visit on Thursday.  It rained all day long.  Pretty heavy but nothing like how it hit the coast of course.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!!!! What a wonderful weekend!!!!! 

And the Disney-itis is striking in again LOL I week until I meet up with the Timmy, Care, Reb and some others. Then we have another week to meet with Jen2, Kip and some others. 

PM'd our Tink with an idea that I did for a trip and see what she thinks. I am excited for that trip too! 

I am going to church this morning... so talk to you all later!

Danielle... hope you are okay!


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> PM'd our Tink with an idea that I did for a trip and see what she thinks. I am excited for that trip too!
> 
> I am going to church this morning... so talk to you all later!
> 
> Danielle... hope you are okay!




Now why do you tease us with ideas that you've had but then don't mention what they are???  

Meannie!


----------



## Care

Good morning, ladies and Jerry!  

I hope it's a wonderful Sunday for all of you. It's just 5 more sleeps until I get to see Mickey again!  I'm SO excited, and I just can't hide it. Just finished putting together my mousekeeping envelopes, my itinerary, my La Nouba tix, my MNSSHP tix, my plane tix, and passport. They are all tucked away inside the super-duper plastic envelope that WDW Travel sends with the MYW package details/confirmation. Yay! On to packing this afternoon... 

Oh, and Jerry, I'll be sure to snap some pics of your fave ride. 

6 more days until I get to meet Sha, Timmy, Reb and others at JR.  

Can anyone tell that I'm excited for my holidays?


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Now why do you tease us with ideas that you've had but then don't mention what they are???
> 
> Meannie!



Because she and Jen2 are the real planners... anyone can offer ideas! Hence the vote for the name etc. If they dont like them, then that is fine too  

But it also keeps you guessing about some of the ideas.

Im off to a home show! Have a good day!!

It is getting closer Care!!!!!!! Some of us will see you twice! Is your sister ready to go?


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> It is getting closer Care!!!!!!! Some of us will see you twice! Is your sister ready to go?



No, my sister is definitely not ready. In her words, "I'm glad that you've got the lead on everything." She'll be packing on Wednesday. I'm going to pack an extra bag for bringing home goodies from the World. I can't wait. And yes, Sha, I will get you and Rebecca twice at least. Good times!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi everyone.  I am sorry I haven't gotten in touch with anyone but I didn't have anyones cell numbers and did not have access to the internet.  I just got home last night and I had an amazing week.  I had still planned on going to the beach  even with the hurricane coming and figured I would find a room elsewhere after my beach vacation.  Well plans changed 2 hours before I got to the beach, I WENT TO DISNEY!!!!!!!  I called and wasn't able to get a room on site until that Sunday so I had to suck it up and stay off grounds for 2 nights.  Sunday night I checked into POP and planned on staying thru Thurs.  There was no reason to come back(we were without power) so I decided to stay until Saturday. There were no crowds most of the time, we even got dream fast passes at Magic Kingdom on Thursday and never had to use them.  The kids and I had a great time and all is well here.  No damage to my home just a yucky freezer to clean.  Thanks for thinking of me and I will try to catch up soon.

Sha,
I just got your message this morning.  I never had a missed call just the message. So can you please PM your cell.  Thanks for calling to check on me.  I am really going to start looking into moving down there.  I though about you when I drove through Ocala.


----------



## rebecca06261

WOW! I'd trade a yucky freezer as an excuse to go to wdw any day of the week!  

Glad you made it home safely, Danielle!  

ps. You should definitely check into moving down there- I don't want to be the only new kid on the block


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am sorry I haven't gotten in touch with anyone but I didn't have anyones cell numbers and did not have access to the internet.  I just got home last night and I had an amazing week.  I had still planned on going to the beach  even with the hurricane coming and figured I would find a room elsewhere after my beach vacation.  Well plans changed 2 hours before I got to the beach, *I WENT TO DISNEY!!!!!!!  *I called and wasn't able to get a room on site until that Sunday so I had to suck it up and stay off grounds for 2 nights.  Sunday night I checked into POP and planned on staying thru Thurs.  There was no reason to come back(we were without power) so I decided to stay until Saturday. There were no crowds most of the time, we even got dream fast passes at Magic Kingdom on Thursday and never had to use them.  The kids and I had a great time and all is well here.  No damage to my home just a yucky freezer to clean.  Thanks for thinking of me and I will try to catch up soon.
> 
> Sha,
> I just got your message this morning.  I never had a missed call just the message. So can you please PM your cell.  Thanks for calling to check on me.  I am really going to start looking into moving down there.  *I though about you when I drove through Ocala*.



for the bold print:       and      

Am so glad you are okay! I will be pm'ing you with it.


----------



## disneykip

Welcome Back Danielle!!!  Glad to hear all is well except for a freezer.  

Sounds like you definitely made the best out of a bad situation!!  Can't think of a better place for you to go.  

Now we will want a trip report!


----------



## Care

Glad to see you've made it home, safe and sound, Danielle. That's awesome that you went to Disney. Much more magical than the beach, IMHO. Hope you enjoyed your stay at Pop; I'll be headed there soon. Take care!


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Danielle....I'm happy you made it home, but I'm so jealous, you went to Disney.  Sorry about your freezer..


----------



## Jenroc

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am sorry I haven't gotten in touch with anyone but I didn't have anyones cell numbers and did not have access to the internet.  I just got home last night and I had an amazing week.  I had still planned on going to the beach  even with the hurricane coming and figured I would find a room elsewhere after my beach vacation.  Well plans changed 2 hours before I got to the beach, I WENT TO DISNEY!!!!!!!  I called and wasn't able to get a room on site until that Sunday so I had to suck it up and stay off grounds for 2 nights.  Sunday night I checked into POP and planned on staying thru Thurs.  There was no reason to come back(we were without power) so I decided to stay until Saturday. There were no crowds most of the time, we even got dream fast passes at Magic Kingdom on Thursday and never had to use them.  The kids and I had a great time and all is well here.  No damage to my home just a yucky freezer to clean.  Thanks for thinking of me and I will try to catch up soon.
> 
> Sha,
> I just got your message this morning.  I never had a missed call just the message. So can you please PM your cell.  Thanks for calling to check on me.  I am really going to start looking into moving down there.  I though about you when I drove through Ocala.



So glad you guys are OK .... what a way to wait out the storms !!!  I'll PM you later.  Welcome back !!



rebecca06261 said:


> Now why do you tease us with ideas that you've had but then don't mention what they are???
> 
> Meannie!



hehehehe  Sha can be a stinker !!!!  She likes to leave people wondering ..... right Sha !!!   

11 more sleeps before I leave for my happy place adn finally meet some of my Disfriends !!!
Happy Monday everyone !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> So glad you guys are OK .... what a way to wait out the storms !!!  I'll PM you later.  Welcome back !!
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehe  Sha can be a stinker !!!!  She likes to leave people wondering ..... right Sha !!!
> 
> 11 more sleeps before I leave for my happy place adn finally meet some of my Disfriends !!!
> Happy Monday everyone !!!



Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well! 

Hoping and praying Ike stays west so not to bother our friends who are tired of storms, evacuations and flooding. 

Danielle now has contact numbers so we know she is ok 

and I am not a stinker... im a brat! (ask Cait!)


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> and I am not a stinker... im a brat! (ask Cait!)



Well .... OK.  If you insist !!  LOL


----------



## gower525

Hi everyone!!

I'm glad all is well Danielle - hey -that rhymes.

I haven't posted in a while.  I have been really busy with school starting and all.  I am soooo jealous of all of you that are going to DW soon.  I am planning on taking the kids again next summer, but that is too far away.  

I have also been dating a really nice disney-lover!   He is even cooking me dinner on Thursday!  He wants to stop dating other people and be exclusive.  I am really scared, but really excited too.  I feel like I am 12 or something.


----------



## ttester9612

rebecca06261 said:


> Now why do you tease us with ideas that you've had but then don't mention what they are???
> 
> Meannie!



Sha LOVES doing little teasers, especially when it comes to Disney...BUT we still LOVE her... 



gower525 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm glad all is well Danielle - hey -that rhymes.
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.  I have been really busy with school starting and all.  I am soooo jealous of all of you that are going to DW soon.  I am planning on taking the kids again next summer, but that is too far away.
> 
> I have also been dating a really nice disney-lover!   He is even cooking me dinner on Thursday!  He wants to stop dating other people and be exclusive.  I am really scared, but really excited too.  I feel like I am 12 or something.



Don't be scared, that's awesome...dreams do come true.....I wish you both all the luck.....


----------



## rebecca06261

gower525 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm glad all is well Danielle - hey -that rhymes.
> 
> I haven't posted in a while.  I have been really busy with school starting and all.  I am soooo jealous of all of you that are going to DW soon.  I am planning on taking the kids again next summer, but that is too far away.
> 
> I have also been dating a really nice disney-lover!   He is even cooking me dinner on Thursday!  He wants to stop dating other people and be exclusive.  I am really scared, but really excited too.  I feel like I am 12 or something.



Wow, Jen! That's great! You deserve to be happy!


----------



## pdchris

I just wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate this thread.  Boy, reading some of the rancor, insults etc. on some of the politically themed threads, this one still reminds me of the magic of Disney.

And one of these days I'll add a pic of my son Christopher and me taken at the Teddy Roosevelt Nat'l Park back in 2000. <sigh> my little boy is 19 now and in his second year at college.  Maybe I'll add his guitar grad pic while I'm at it.


----------



## rebecca06261

Aww... that's so nice Chris~! I'm actually very proud of the group that we have committed going on the singles trip next year!  I don't deal well with drama- I have a stressful job, the last thing I want to look at at leisure is b.s.


----------



## ttester9612

pdchris said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate this thread.  Boy, reading some of the rancor, insults etc. on some of the politically themed threads, this one still reminds me of the magic of Disney.
> 
> And one of these days I'll add a pic of my son Christopher and me taken at the Teddy Roosevelt Nat'l Park back in 2000. <sigh> my little boy is 19 now and in his second year at college.  Maybe I'll add his guitar grad pic while I'm at it.



I know what you mean, some of the other threads can get down right nasty..I like reading and posting on those that are for the LOVE of Disney and where their sharing and planning their trips.  

Can't wait to see your pics.  My son, Jason, turned 24 last month..it's like where does the time fly, I still remember his first trip to Disney when he was 9.  Sometimes I miss those days.


----------



## Sha

gower525 said:


> I haven't posted in a while.  I have been really busy with school starting and all.  I am soooo jealous of all of you that are going to DW soon.  I am planning on taking the kids again next summer, but that is too far away.
> 
> I have also been dating a really nice disney-lover!   He is even cooking me dinner on Thursday!  He wants to stop dating other people and be exclusive.  I am really scared, but really excited too.  I feel like I am 12 or something.



That is awesome!!!! Best of luck and good wishes.. please keep us posted  those of us going will keep you all with us in spirit 



ttester9612 said:


> Sha LOVES doing little teasers, especially when it comes to Disney...*BUT* we still LOVE her...



Awww shucks! Thanks!!! (I think  )



pdchris said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate this thread.  Boy, reading some of the rancor, insults etc. on some of the politically themed threads, this one still reminds me of the magic of Disney.
> 
> And one of these days I'll add a pic of my son Christopher and me taken at the Teddy Roosevelt Nat'l Park back in 2000. <sigh> my little boy is 19 now and in his second year at college.  Maybe I'll add his guitar grad pic while I'm at it.



Plan to keep it that way too PDChris! I have heard some of the things written on those threads, and you are right. People can be vicious. Glad we keep it spinkled with Pixie Dust here!!! (some of you will really understand that one day!!!)


----------



## Sha

Good Morning boys and girls!!   Hows it going this morning?

I had a good day yesterday even though I had two clients who had.. issues. Made for a long day but was worth it.   Today could be close to that. No worries though  

Danielle, still keeping an eye on Ike, but prayers it stays way west of you. Tomorrow is the peak of Hurricane season, so hopefully it will all go downhill. I guess Josephine fizzled out, so she wont effect any trips. 

 4 more sleeps until meeting up with some great Dis'ers!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning everyone !! 
I hope all is well with all !!  I only have 9 more sleeps - (down to the single digits !!) - until I meet up with some Disfriends !!  I can't believe it is almost time !!


----------



## ttester9612

Check out this thread that JohnFish sent me. Especially check out the videos that they linked. What an amazing job they did. Talk about being Disney fanatics!  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1930044


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Good morning everyone !!
> I hope all is well with all !!  I only have 9 more sleeps - (down to the single digits !!) - until I meet up with some Disfriends !!  I can't believe it is almost time !!



You are going to Disney?? Cool... hope you have fun!


----------



## rebecca06261

Hey Jen, when are you going to disney??  

Sha, you have any upcoming disney plans?   

What about you, Care?


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> Check out this thread that JohnFish sent me. Especially check out the videos that they linked. What an amazing job they did. Talk about being Disney fanatics!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1930044



That's kinda bad-a**


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> What about you, Care?



Ooh, I'm down to 3 more sleeps! Since I'm just about headed to bed, that really means 2 more sleeps when I wake up in the morning! Yippee!  

I still have to pack! Argh... but I have a little mountain of stuff in my closet that I am putting together to bring along. Just have to sort out the clothes, socks and other bits. Tomorrow night. 

Can't wait to meet up with those of you who are going to be there this weekend (and next week)!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> You are going to Disney?? Cool... hope you have fun!



Yes I am !!!  On the 19th - yippee !!!



Care said:


> Ooh, I'm down to 3 more sleeps! Since I'm just about headed to bed, that really means 2 more sleeps when I wake up in the morning! Yippee!
> Can't wait to meet up with those of you who are going to be there this weekend (and next week)!



WOW !!! 3 sleeps - see you the following weekend !!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Care said:


> Ooh, I'm down to 3 more sleeps! Since I'm just about headed to bed, that really means 2 more sleeps when I wake up in the morning! Yippee!
> 
> I still have to pack! Argh... but I have a little mountain of stuff in my closet that I am putting together to bring along. Just have to sort out the clothes, socks and other bits. Tomorrow night.
> 
> Can't wait to meet up with those of you who are going to be there this weekend (and next week)!



Forget about packing, did you ever come up with that mnsshp costume???
 


Jenroc said:


> Yes I am !!!  On the 19th - yippee !!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW !!! 3 sleeps - see you the following weekend !!!!



You know, I will be meet some new friends at the AC that night, I might bump into you too


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning everyone !!  It is Wednesday !!  



rebecca06261 said:


> You know, I will be meet some new friends at the AC that night, I might bump into you too



Meeting you must be one of the things I am not allowed to know about !!    MY trip is a secret to me !!! All I know is that I am to get on a plane at 6am on the 19th and go to the resort and let the magic begin !!!   I wish the magic would come here and do my  

8 more sleeps


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Hey Jen, when are you going to disney??
> 
> Sha, you have any upcoming disney plans?
> 
> What about you, Care?



do I have any disney plans? nah! I just wing it. 



Jenroc said:


> *Meeting you must be one of the things I am not allowed to know about !! *   MY trip is a secret to me !!! All I know is that I am to get on a plane at 6am on the 19th and go to the resort and let the magic begin !!!   I wish the magic would come here and do my
> 
> 8 more sleeps



It is not! you knew about that before I started putting it together.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone! Hope you are all doing well! Jen2 said it was 42 degrees there! LOVE IT!! Fall is coming!!! 

Need to try to get up to NC to see some leaves changing... or back home to VA but not sure I can squeeze that in. With all my trips to WDW in October... (counting day trips that arent on my ticker)


----------



## Dizmom0923

To bad I didn't have to evacuate when others would be there.  Now I am ready for my February trip.  The amount of work I have to catch up on is insane 
I finally got a slushie in France and my usual 2 glasses of wine.  Then the lecture from my 15 year old.  "Are you really getting drunk at Epcot mom?"  If I was going to get drunk I would have started at Mexico. I guess I'll have to wait until next October for that.  I will be able to catch up more this weekend, I hope.

Danielle


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> Forget about packing, did you ever come up with that mnsshp costume???



It took a few valiant efforts, but I think that I now have the ingredients for my costume. I went to 2 Michael's stores only to find that the same item was not available at either location. I'm going to improvise, and hope that it works. If it does, you'll get to see it next Wednesday. If not... I'll be sans-costume for the party. 



Dizmom0923 said:


> I finally got a slushie in France and my usual 2 glasses of wine.  Then the lecture from my 15 year old.  "Are you really getting drunk at Epcot mom?"  If I was going to get drunk I would have started at Mexico. I guess I'll have to wait until next October for that.  I will be able to catch up more this weekend, I hope.



I keep hearing about all the awesome drinks at Epcot. I really have to try some of them this trip... Would everyone agree that Mexico is the place to start?


----------



## rebecca06261

Care said:


> It took a few valiant efforts, but I think that I now have the ingredients for my costume. I went to 2 Michael's stores only to find that the same item was not available at either location. I'm going to improvise, and hope that it works. If it does, you'll get to see it next Wednesday. If not... I'll be sans-costume for the party.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about all the awesome drinks at Epcot. I really have to try some of them this trip... Would everyone agree that Mexico is the place to start?



I'm glad you think you've pulled together a costume! Will you be at mnsshp  on the 16th as well???  

Also, Defly start in Mexico- I made the mistake of starting on the other side of WS only to end up blitzed by the time Japan rolled around.    My suggestion- eat & drink slowly


----------



## Jenroc

Good Thursday morning !!  It is a balmy 8*C/42*F in Sw Ontario this morning.  But I don't care because .....
7 more sleeps 'til Disney !  
7 more sleeps 'til Disney !  
7 more sleeps 'til Disney !  
       

Can't wait until I meet everyone !!!

  Hey Care & Reb - both of you travel safe and don't be drinking around the world too much !!  See you both in a few days !!


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> To bad I didn't have to evacuate when others would be there.  Now I am ready for my February trip.  The amount of work I have to catch up on is insane
> I finally got a slushie in France and my usual 2 glasses of wine.  Then the lecture from my 15 year old.  "Are you really getting drunk at Epcot mom?"  If I was going to get drunk I would have started at Mexico. I guess I'll have to wait until next October for that.  I will be able to catch up more this weekend, I hope.
> 
> Danielle



At least you had a good time!

Good morning everyone! Hope you are all doing well today. I have 2 more sleeps before my summons to WDW by Timmy  and am SO looking forward to it! Get to see Care, Reb, and Mel too! Then back next weekend with Jen2 and see them again at AC!

Care am glad to hear you may have a costume! I have faith in your creativity! 

Reb, I know it was on the other thread, but I will look at someones files that I have bookmarked and see if they did it.


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm glad you think you've pulled together a costume! Will you be at mnsshp  on the 16th as well???
> 
> Also, Defly start in Mexico- I made the mistake of starting on the other side of WS only to end up blitzed by the time Japan rolled around.    My suggestion- eat & drink slowly



Sis and I are definitely at MNSSHP on the 16th as well. I believe you mentioned that you and your Dad were going on the same evening. Should be fun. And yes, I'll pick up a margarita from Mexico tomorrow afternoon/evening when I get to Epcot. Just one more sleep!!!  



Jenroc said:


> Can't wait until I meet everyone !!!
> 
> Hey Care & Reb - both of you travel safe and don't be drinking around the world too much !!  See you both in a few days !!



Hi Jen2! Can't wait to meet up with you next week at the AC. Safe travels to you as well when you fly down on the 19th!



Sha said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope you are all doing well today. I have 2 more sleeps before my summons to WDW by Timmy  and am SO looking forward to it! Get to see Care, Reb, and Mel too! Then back next weekend with Jen2 and see them again at AC!
> 
> Care am glad to hear you may have a costume! I have faith in your creativity!



Thanks for the vote of confidence, Sha. It's not quite as perfect as I would have liked, but I think it will suffice. I was too impatient to actually put it together in a methodical manner. See you on Saturday evening!

I've got 1 more sleep until Disney...
But what if I'm too excited to actually fall asleep? 
I'm finally packed and ready to go!


----------



## Sha

2 more sleeps!!! and 8 more sleeps!!! Wooo hoo!!! am excited!! Plus got some other news today but that can wait...

Broke down today and purchased the movie soundtrack of Mamma Mia! It is so awesome! planned to go to see The Women tomorrow night but forgot I have an event at the Museum with the Director's Circle. Knew there was a reason I wasnt going to WDW a day earlier! Glad they emailed me LOL


----------



## disneykip

Care said:


> Hi Jen2! Can't wait to meet up with you next week at the AC. Safe travels to you as well when you fly down on the 19th!
> 
> I've got 1 more sleep until Disney...
> But what if I'm too excited to actually fall asleep?
> I'm finally packed and ready to go!



 Only 1 sleep.  Hope you have a great flight!  And enjoy yourself.  If you are meeting Jen, then I will be there to meet you too!!  Very excited to finally get there even if only for a quick weekend.  



Sha said:


> 2 more sleeps!!! and 8 more sleeps!!! Wooo hoo!!! am excited!! *Plus got some other news today but that can wait...*



Excuse me, but you know we have no patience - what is the other news you got today?   How rude!!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning!!! Hope everyone is doing well!!! I am happy... bouncy.... (inner dwarf and inner Tigger??) Am looking forward to tomorrow where I can run away!!! But also for the "rude" comment LMAO per Kip!

Mel and Care, have a safe trip. I am hoping to leave home around 9am but am sure that wont happen   

They are calling for a 20% rain chance this weekend  




disneykip said:


> Excuse me, but you know we have no patience - what is the other news you got today?   How rude!!



Its a mix between good news and a bummer for me LOL but its not a bad thing. Just something that I thought wouldve been cool to do etc

Just got to check a little more info out, which is why I am waiting. I have 2 different people to get the info from. Basically the good news is, that I am spending another birthday in another country and on another continent which is cool! 

The original plan was to be in England in May, June for Germany. They have bumped the trip back now to time that overlaps with Germany. So, I am bummed that I cant do both trips (unless the other group changes too, which still could happen). 

Also waiting to find out about the Ireland and/or Scotland addition to the trip. Looking at the Itinary.. I am not sure where they are trying to add that in, or if that is a separate addition. 

At dinner last night, I pointed out to my mom that I will actually be on 2 continents the day of my birthday IF we dont have changes to the trip as is. I fly back to the states on my birthday. We are going to see if my Aunt and Uncle want to join us on that trip too. I would love to go to DLP (which is what I was hoping to do in between the trips). This also free me up to go to WDW in May!!! 

Lots of thoughts going through my head about this. Will probably blog info about it too on myspace, as I will have the Itinary there. 

That is all it was


----------



## disneykip

Sorry Sha - thought you won the lottery or something.  But planning your trips is a fun thing.  I can understand the excitement.  We are waiting for the tour company to get all their options out there for us to pick one.  


Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> Can't wait until I meet everyone !!!
> 
> Hey Care & Reb - both of you travel safe and don't be drinking around the world too much !!  See you both in a few days !!



I'll see you in 1 week, Jen2!     Don't forget, the 19th is also Care's birthday, so we're gonna have to see if we can work a little pixie dust on her special day!!  



Sha said:


> At least you had a good time!
> 
> Good morning everyone! Hope you are all doing well today. I have 2 more sleeps before my summons to WDW by Timmy  and am SO looking forward to it! Get to see Care, Reb, and Mel too! Then back next weekend with Jen2 and see them again at AC!
> 
> Care am glad to hear you may have a costume! I have faith in your creativity!
> 
> Reb, I know it was on the other thread, but I will look at someones files that I have bookmarked and see if they did it.


 See if they did what??  

sorry.. easily confused today..  





disneykip said:


> Only 1 sleep.  Hope you have a great flight!  And enjoy yourself.  If you are meeting Jen, then I will be there to meet you too!!  Very excited to finally get there even if only for a quick weekend.
> 
> Excuse me, but you know we have no patience - what is the other news you got today?   How rude!!



So we get to meet Kip too???  



Sha said:


> Good Morning!!! Hope everyone is doing well!!! I am happy... bouncy.... (inner dwarf and inner Tigger??) Am looking forward to tomorrow where I can run away!!! But also for the "rude" comment LMAO per Kip!
> 
> Mel and Care, have a safe trip. I am hoping to leave home around 9am but am sure that wont happen
> 
> They are calling for a 20% rain chance this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a mix between good news and a bummer for me LOL but its not a bad thing. Just something that I thought wouldve been cool to do etc
> 
> Just got to check a little more info out, which is why I am waiting. I have 2 different people to get the info from. Basically the good news is, that I am spending another birthday in another country and on another continent which is cool!
> 
> The original plan was to be in England in May, June for Germany. They have bumped the trip back now to time that overlaps with Germany. So, I am bummed that I cant do both trips (unless the other group changes too, which still could happen).
> 
> Also waiting to find out about the Ireland and/or Scotland addition to the trip. Looking at the Itinary.. I am not sure where they are trying to add that in, or if that is a separate addition.
> 
> At dinner last night, I pointed out to my mom that I will actually be on 2 continents the day of my birthday IF we dont have changes to the trip as is. I fly back to the states on my birthday. We are going to see if my Aunt and Uncle want to join us on that trip too. I would love to go to DLP (which is what I was hoping to do in between the trips). This also free me up to go to WDW in May!!!
> 
> Lots of thoughts going through my head about this. Will probably blog info about it too on myspace, as I will have the Itinary there.
> 
> That is all it was



1)  <--- that's for our 1 day countdown! 

2)  I can't keep all of your travel plans straight!


----------



## ttester9612

Will I guess everyone is heading out to Disney this week, except for ME...   It's going to be lonely in threads

Everyone have a GREAT!! trip and drink one for me..


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Will I guess everyone is heading out to Disney this week, except for ME...   It's going to be lonely in threads
> 
> Everyone have a GREAT!! trip and drink one for me..




AHEM, once again the great white north is forgotten again as I will be not visiting the mouse as well.    Yes everyone enjoy your trip while a select few of us will have a keyboard and screen in front of us instead of a tower in France...........


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Sorry Sha - thought you won the lottery or something.  But planning your trips is a fun thing.  I can understand the excitement.  We are waiting for the tour company to get all their options out there for us to pick one.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



I probably wouldnt announce that on the boards (Lottery) but would be sending tickets to some people (depending on the amount won). Either way that it works out for the trip, I will have a good time!



rebecca06261 said:


> I'll see you in 1 week, Jen2!



   



rebecca06261 said:


> Don't forget, the 19th is also Care's birthday, so we're gonna have to see if we can work a little pixie dust on her special day!!



Hmmmmmm brain is thinking!



rebecca06261 said:


> See if they did what??
> 
> sorry.. easily confused today..



the shirt design.. I posted on wrong thread



rebecca06261 said:


> So we get to meet Kip too???



Yes!!!!!!!



rebecca06261 said:


> 1)  <--- that's for our 1 day countdown!
> 
> 2)  I can't keep all of your travel plans straight!



Woo hoo!!!!!! I am doing laundry now and I have to get things together. I think I will pack ahead for next weekend though.



ttester9612 said:


> Will I guess everyone is heading out to Disney this week, except for ME...   It's going to be lonely in threads
> 
> Everyone have a GREAT!! trip and drink one for me..



Will have a good time for everyone! Steve will be around... Cait too and Jen2... and all the others who arent going.



cdn ears said:


> AHEM, once again the great white north is forgotten again as I will be not visiting the mouse as well.    Yes everyone enjoy your trip while a select few of us will have a keyboard and screen in front of us instead of a tower in France...........



I dont think we are doing any meets in any of the parks LOL so our time in front of the tower may be different for each of us.


----------



## Sha

Reb-
Natalie designed that shirt! (donatalie)


----------



## rebecca06261

ttester9612 said:


> Will I guess everyone is heading out to Disney this week, except for ME...   It's going to be lonely in threads
> 
> Everyone have a GREAT!! trip and drink one for me..





cdn ears said:


> AHEM, once again the great white north is forgotten again as I will be not visiting the mouse as well.    Yes everyone enjoy your trip while a select few of us will have a keyboard and screen in front of us instead of a tower in France...........



You two can always come with us  

If you can't, I'll be more than happy to have a couple of drinks.. in your honour of course


----------



## Sha

I GET TO SEE TIMMY TOMORROW!!!

I GET TO SEE CARE TOMORROW!!!

I GET TO SEE REB TOMORROW!!!

        ​


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well! I plan to tell Mickey hello for you all... and the rest of the gang. I have to warn the CM that Jen2 is arriving next weekend!


----------



## Jenroc

I think all that you will have to warn the CMs bout is the extra kleenex that I will be using !!  I am going to be teary-eyed, I just know it !!!
  It is so lonely here ..... no one to talk to


----------



## Sha

Good morning! Sorry you feel so alone there Jen2... course there are some others who are around, but I guess they are not posting LOL

wanted to share this from yesterday...






for those who know cats... you watch them and you know the signs of when they are going to pounce. Well, luckily I was aware of it, and so glad I had my camera ready! Love these cats!!! I would say, this is a place I could stay at most of the day and just watch them.


----------



## Jenroc

Awesome photo, Sha !!!  Maybe we can get a few more of those shots next weekend !!!
Seems like "IKE" is coming our way today - it is so humid this morning and Environment Canada has issued rain & thunder storm warnings for us (more than 6 inches of rain expected in a few short hours.  I know that isn't as much as Texas and LA experienced but people are worried about crop damage  ) - tell Care she picked a great weekend to be away !!!
Well ..... time to go and build some bears !!!  Have fun everyone !!!!!


----------



## InstImpres

Hi Jenroc and everyone

Things have been super busy but I didn't want Jenroc to feel  lonely.  Amazing this thread has gone since 9am with no posts.

Stay dry

Sandy


----------



## Sha

I am home... and tried to call Jen2 from the monorail, but again, her mailbox is full and she doesnt answer the phone for unknown callers LOL

wouldve been torture I guess, as it was for Cait. I was talking to Cait before I got into the Contemporary though! So it wasnt intentional.


----------



## ANTSS2001

hi peeps... finally got home flight was delayed... only highlite of the delay was free coffe by seattles best and Stevie wonder.. will post more and read previous.. for now me go to bed...

Shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!  See you in December!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> hi peeps... finally got home flight was delayed... only highlite of the delay was free coffe by seattles best and Stevie wonder.. will post more and read previous.. for now me go to bed...
> 
> Shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!  See you in December!!!



Morning everyone... little slow moving today. I hope everyone can have a good day today. That there is something good in it somewhere. 

Timmy welcome back home... was wonderful meeting you!!! Cant believe you got mellow on us though  

Was great to meet Care, her sister and Reb!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Morning everyone... little slow moving today. I hope everyone can have a good day today. That there is something good in it somewhere.
> 
> Timmy welcome back home... was wonderful meeting you!!! Cant believe you got mellow on us though
> 
> Was great to meet Care, her sister and Reb!



Sorry about the mellow part... I have been on gear since 6AM Saturday and compressed 5 meets in one day   I usually napped between 3P and 5P but since it was my last full day and alot are just arriving or had arrived Friday... peeps I did not want to miss.... and lost track of the caffeine outpost... plus the koolade... well.. thats what did me in... and then seeing Scotty!!!!!!!  Def'ly got me mellow    I wanna clone him!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sorry about the mellow part... I have been on gear since 6AM Saturday and compressed 5 meets in one day   I usually napped between 3P and 5P but since it was my last full day and alot are just arriving or had arrived Friday... peeps I did not want to miss.... and lost track of the caffeine outpost... plus the koolade... well.. thats what did me in... and then seeing Scotty!!!!!!!  Def'ly got me mellow    I wanna clone him!



Oh yes.. Scotty!!!  

LOL (that  was for you Timmy)

I will try to get to those photos soon. I offered to get him over for a photo (where you couldve gotten that piece of hair to clone him) but you said no!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Oh yes.. Scotty!!!
> 
> LOL (that  was for you Timmy)
> 
> I will try to get to those photos soon. I offered to get him over for a photo (where you couldve gotten that piece of hair to clone him) but you said no!




Sha maybe next year... raincheck ??? when I am not feeling mellow


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Hope all is well. Think I forgot to post yesterday... was distracted I guess. 

There is an updated Disney show for the travel channel on tomorrow night. I am going to watch it while packing.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Morning everyone! Hope all is well. Think I forgot to post yesterday... was distracted I guess.
> 
> There is an updated Disney show for the travel channel on tomorrow night. I am going to watch it while packing.



Shaaaaaaaaaaaaa  g'morning to you toooooo!!!

I know what I am going to be doing tomorrow,... I am buying a new camera so I can get more Scotty picutres... better ones   ohhhhhhhhhhhhh  I had a dream...


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening everyone. Has anyone heard from our Disney travelers?  I'm assuming their having fun.  Which I plan to do in about 37 days...I'm so ready for Disney.  

Timmy what type/kind of camera are you going to buy?


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening everyone. Has anyone heard from our Disney travelers?  I'm assuming their having fun.  Which I plan to do in about 37 days...I'm so ready for Disney.
> 
> Timmy what type/kind of camera are you going to buy?




not sure TT... most likely a point a click type of camera again...   I still have my cannon powershot  that I rarely use now at WDW since I got spoiled by my old sony cybershot which is the one I lost... so maybe in the same family of the sony cybershot... plus with my cell phone.. that got me about 300 pics this last trip... I really am not looking for something on the high end... just a back up for my cell phone...


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone.. hope you are all doing okay. I am feeling a little sick to my stomach and its nerves. I am leaving the house at 8am to go to take my Boards!!! They start at 10am but they talk about not being there on time and things happening, and I just want to get there and take my test, pass it on first try... 

I wont know anything for a couple days. Let us hope that I am not there for the full 6 hours! Prayers would be appreciated LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Morning everyone.. hope you are all doing okay. I am feeling a little sick to my stomach and its nerves. I am leaving the house at 8am to go to take my Boards!!! They start at 10am but they talk about not being there on time and things happening, and I just want to get there and take my test, pass it on first try...
> 
> I wont know anything for a couple days. Let us hope that I am not there for the full 6 hours! Prayers would be appreciated LOL



Sharon,  good luck to you.  You will walk out of there feeling like you know nothing but when you get the results and you have passed it is the most wonderful feeling.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Morning everyone.. hope you are all doing okay. I am feeling a little sick to my stomach and its nerves. I am leaving the house at 8am to go to take my Boards!!! They start at 10am but they talk about not being there on time and things happening, and I just want to get there and take my test, pass it on first try...
> 
> I wont know anything for a couple days. Let us hope that I am not there for the full 6 hours! Prayers would be appreciated LOL



silly goose!!!  dont even think or worry about it.. you'll be fine !!!!!!!!!!!!  really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Morning everyone.. hope you are all doing okay. I am feeling a little sick to my stomach and its nerves. I am leaving the house at 8am to go to take my Boards!!! They start at 10am but they talk about not being there on time and things happening, and I just want to get there and take my test, pass it on first try...
> 
> I wont know anything for a couple days. Let us hope that I am not there for the full 6 hours! Prayers would be appreciated LOL



Best of luck Sha! When 10am rolls around, we'll be sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Sharon,  good luck to you.  You will walk out of there feeling like you know nothing but when you get the results and you have passed it is the most wonderful feeling.





ANTSS2001 said:


> silly goose!!!  dont even think or worry about it.. you'll be fine !!!!!!!!!!!!  really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





buena vista said:


> Best of luck Sha! When 10am rolls around, we'll be sending positive vibes your way!



Thanks everyone! I definitely felt like I knew nothing... even moreso when I left because the computer shut down at 75 questions. That is the minimum needed. 

Am tired! am still needing to pack... but must wash the car now


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Am tired! am still needing to pack... but must wash the car now



  

what are you doing the weekend of Sept. 26 ?????


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> what are you doing the weekend of Sept. 26 ?????



I had originally planned to be down for the AC final weekend, but hearing how crowded it was going to be (and private party etc), I started to wonder and replanned that weekend for this one. I am thinking I might swing down Friday night but I have to be back home for a Breast Cancer event (fund raiser) on Saturday morning through midnight. Why??? What do you have planned?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Thanks everyone! I definitely felt like I knew nothing... even moreso when I left because the computer shut down at 75 questions. That is the minimum needed.
> 
> Am tired! am still needing to pack... but must wash the car now



Well, I would tell you that that means you passed, but until you actually see it for yourself you won't believe me.  Cause that is EXACTLY how I felt.  Everyone kept telling me I passed but I didn't believe ANYONE till I knew for myself.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I would tell you that that means you passed, but until you actually see it for yourself you won't believe me.  Cause that is EXACTLY how I felt.  Everyone kept telling me I passed but I didn't believe ANYONE till I knew for myself.



I am trying to think that everyone is right... but it isnt easy! LOL

Disney with Sam Brown is on right now, and dont forget the updated one is on afterwards!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I am trying to think that everyone is right... but it isnt easy! LOL
> 
> Disney with Sam Brown is on right now, and dont forget the updated one is on afterwards!



Sha,  I know you passed with high honors.....Have Faith


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> I am trying to think that everyone is right... but it isnt easy! LOL
> 
> Disney with Sam Brown is on right now, and dont forget the updated one is on afterwards!



I agree - I am sure you did great.


----------



## ANTSS2001

I think I found my camera  





http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665248018

and if I will not be cheap... this is a better now for more $$$




http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665495064

OK camera specialist... "looking at Sha"... if you were in my shoe.. which one would you get ?????


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!! Hope that you are having a good day today... and over the weekend too. I know that someone isnt too happy, but that person is in my thoughts and prayers. 

Care          see you later today!

Timmy you are right, those cameras do say Dis'er!!! How perfect for a point and shoot!

I was bad. I didnt pack last night. I did do laundry and was on the phone  (which was REALLY important)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!! Hope that you are having a good day today... and over the weekend too. I know that someone isnt too happy, but that person is in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Care          see you later today!
> 
> Timmy you are right, those cameras do say Dis'er!!! How perfect for a point and shoot!
> 
> I was bad. I didnt pack last night. I did do laundry and was on the phone  (which was REALLY important)



Sha!! hugs to Care... and if  the blue fairy works it magic I might see you next weekend   unless I just wanna save the money and get the camera now... decisions decisions decisions!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Happy Birthday, CARE......party away Girl....


----------



## ANTSS2001

"turning the lights off"

so this is how it feels when you are left home alone....

well might as well light some candle dust the comfy sofa... grab a bottle of nice chilled wine and do some  to kill time....


----------



## Sha

I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!!!!! I AM A RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE CHEERS AND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!



 Woooooooooohoooooooooo she's buying us a round of drinks!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

wait... how was your trip with kippy???????  she still there right ????


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> wait... how was your trip with kippy???????  she still there right ????



Thanks!!! and yes, she is still with me! She is awesome! We had fun at JRs!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> I think I found my camera



Did you decide on getting a camera or going back to wdw???  I'm bidding on a camera now! My old one to be exact! Mine got stolen while I was down there    All of those great pics of us are gone....  



Sha said:


> Thanks!!! and yes, she is still with me! She is awesome! We had fun at JRs!!!!



Congratuations on passing the Boards, Sha!  Tell Kip I said "what-up" and wish I could have done jrs with you too!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> *All of those great pics of us are gone*....
> 
> Congratuations on passing the Boards, Sha!  Tell Kip I said "what-up" and wish I could have done jrs with you too!



that really BITES!! I just realized the others that were on there... I forgot about those couple again! Did you fill out a report at WDW?? they do look for things.... they did for something for a friend. 

Thanks!!!!! I wish you were there too! It was fun... Got a pic with Scotty!!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> I think I found my camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665248018
> 
> and if I will not be cheap... this is a better now for more $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665495064
> 
> OK camera specialist... "looking at Sha"... if you were in my shoe.. which one would you get ?????



Not sure if I can paste in the link, but here goes! In case it doesn't work, Target has a lime-green Fuji camera on sale 

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...5/601-0863544-7012104?ie=UTF8&asin=B0011ZK6YS


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Did you decide on getting a camera or going back to wdw???  I'm bidding on a camera now! My old one to be exact! Mine got stolen while I was down there    All of those great pics of us are gone....




AWWWWWWWWWWW!!! 1st me dropping the camera now yours got stolen... Hmmmm I am turn... I have a 4 day off next week.. well I am making a 4 day off and so tempted to fly to WDW... I can get an air ticks for $100 and then $120 for a value resort for 3 nights... and another $100 for a rental... which is the amount of a new camera.... arrgghhhhh

Sha... I want a copy of Scotty if I cannot clone him I guess a picture will have to do...





can84 said:


> Not sure if I can paste in the link, but here goes! In case it doesn't work, Target has a lime-green Fuji camera on sale
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...5/601-0863544-7012104?ie=UTF8&asin=B0011ZK6YS




thanks I will check it when I get home... no pics  showing at work...  Hmmmm
have to ask Alex why it is not working...


----------



## disneykip

ANTSS2001 said:


> wait... how was your trip with kippy???????  she still there right ????



I was - home now.    Wish I was still there.  



Sha said:


> Thanks!!! and yes, she is still with me! She is awesome! We had fun at JRs!!!!



Thanks Sha.  You are awesome too.  It was a fun although quick weekend.  



rebecca06261 said:


> Did you decide on getting a camera or going back to wdw???  I'm bidding on a camera now! My old one to be exact! Mine got stolen while I was down there    All of those great pics of us are gone....
> 
> Congratuations on passing the Boards, Sha!  Tell Kip I said "what-up" and wish I could have done jrs with you too!



Hey Rebecca!!  What up?     It was really nice to meet you as well this weekend.  It was lots of fun.  Too bad PI/AC will be closing.   

Bummer about the camera.  Where was it stolen?



ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha... I want a copy of Scotty if I cannot clone him I guess a picture will have to do..
> 
> thanks I will check it when I get home... no pics  showing at work...  Hmmmm
> have to ask Alex why it is not working...



Ahhh - Scotty.  Can totally see where you are coming from now having seeing him last night.  We need to clone a couple of him.   


Care - it was really nice meeting you as well.  Sorry that it wasn't for longer.  Next year, next year.... 

Melanie - you are still there but it was nice to meet and hang out with you last night at JR's.  You missed Scotty singing for Sha since she passed her boards!!!   

Jenroc -       Missed you!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneykip said:


> I was - home now.    Wish I was still there.
> 
> 
> 
> !!



 home


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


>



 

  

   

    

   

  

​


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha... I want a copy of Scotty if I cannot clone him I guess a picture will have to do...



I will get those pics done soon... I have some others to work on also 



disneykip said:


> I was - home now.    Wish I was still there.
> 
> Thanks Sha.  You are awesome too.  It was a fun although quick weekend.
> 
> Ahhh - Scotty.  Can totally see where you are coming from now having seeing him last night.  We need to clone a couple of him.
> 
> Jenroc -       Missed you!!



 Glad you got home okay!!!

Yes we missed you Jen!!!!!!!! I hope that I get to those pics soon!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well today! 

Plan to get some sort of report here so Jen2 can remember what she did on the trip* from this past weekend. 

am off to work.. Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Jenroc

A special    and  go to Sha and Kip for being so wonderful this past weekend.  Due to an inconsiderate driver (did in the back end of my van) and a tooth filling gone bad, I was unable to go on my fact finding mission to WDW this past weeknd.  From what I understand, I was there in spirit all the way !!!  Despite all the tears (on my part!!  ),they managed to make me smile !!!  Thanks for being there when I needed you !!
I can't wait to see what I did !!!  lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

Happy First day of Fall !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

ANTSS2001 said:


> Happy First day of Fall !!!!!!!!!



Right back to you Timmy and everyone else on Disboards !!!!


----------



## Sha

WOoooo Hooo! Happy Fall everyone!!! Bring on the cool weather!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

I'm not sure, so please correct me if I'm wrong. But I'm noting a hint of sarcasm oozing from our friend, Sha.


----------



## rebecca06261

Hey Timmy! Only 3 more posts till you hit the 10,000 mark! I wonder if balloons will magically drop from your ceiling?! Or maybe the dream squad will come knock on your door!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I'm not sure, so please correct me if I'm wrong. But I'm noting a hint of sarcasm oozing from our friend, Sha.



Im appalled that you would even suggest that!!! (even if it is true!)


----------



## Care

Hi everyone!  I'm home now, and alive (I think). Caught a cold at the end of my trip, and have been suffering with it since. Thanks for all the birthday wishes, sprinklings of pixie dust, and e-cards! It was great to come home to those, and be able to continue celebrating my birthday. 

Sha, Kip, Rebecca and Timmy, it was so great to finally meet you wonderful ladies. I'm only sorry that it wasn't for longer, but we will have next October to have more fun -- and potentially get into more trouble at JRs! 

Jen2, I'm sorry that we didn't get the honour of your presence last weekend. You were certainly there in spirit, though. We even flirted with the guys at the AC on your behalf. (Kip and Sha, did I mention that being the dolt I was, I accidentally sat on the hand of the guy sitting next to me? And yes, it was an accident!  )


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm home now, and alive (I think). Caught a cold at the end of my trip, and have been suffering with it since. Thanks for all the birthday wishes, sprinklings of pixie dust, and e-cards! It was great to come home to those, and be able to continue celebrating my birthday.
> 
> Sha, Kip, Rebecca and Timmy, it was so great to finally meet you wonderful ladies. I'm only sorry that it wasn't for longer, but we will have next October to have more fun -- and potentially get into more trouble at JRs!
> 
> Jen2, I'm sorry that we didn't get the honour of your presence last weekend. You were certainly there in spirit, though. We even flirted with the guys at the AC on your behalf. (Kip and Sha, did I mention that being the dolt I was, I accidentally sat on the hand of the guy sitting next to me? And yes, it was an accident!  )



I will have to go back and tell people I am Jen from Canada and flirt away! LOL Wish I had thought of that before! 

If I had seen that, I would have been ROFLOL! Was great to meet you 2 times and hang out! Glad you had a good trip for your Birthday! Will have longer time next year! 

Good morning everyone!! Hope you are all doing well! It is cooling off a little here... only into the 80s but YEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdchris

Sha said:


> WOoooo Hooo! Happy Fall everyone!!! Bring on the cool weather!!!



May have been sarcastic but up here in NW MI, I'm still waiting for cool weather.  Gets cool over-night but the days are still too warm for me (mid to upper 70's).
For someone who spends his workday in a server room, anything 73 and above is a little on the hot side for me.  (The clinical analyst calls me penguin.)

So, as much as it would be to be super close to the Magic like Sha, I don't think I could take the heat year round.


----------



## disneykip

Care said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm home now, and alive (I think). Caught a cold at the end of my trip, and have been suffering with it since. Thanks for all the birthday wishes, sprinklings of pixie dust, and e-cards! It was great to come home to those, and be able to continue celebrating my birthday.
> 
> Sha, Kip, Rebecca and Timmy, it was so great to finally meet you wonderful ladies. I'm only sorry that it wasn't for longer, but we will have next October to have more fun -- and potentially get into more trouble at JRs!
> 
> Jen2, I'm sorry that we didn't get the honour of your presence last weekend. You were certainly there in spirit, though. We even flirted with the guys at the AC on your behalf. (Kip and Sha, did I mention that being the dolt I was, I accidentally sat on the hand of the guy sitting next to me? And yes, it was an accident!  )



Ahhh - so Care got the ball rolling for us.  I was trying hard flirting for Jen.  Even gave a guy my glass in order to start talking to them after the show.  


It was really great to meet you but definitely wasn't long enough.  I didn't even get a chance to buy you a birthday drink.  The waitress never came by us.  How rude!!


----------



## rebecca06261

disneykip said:


> Ahhh - so Care got the ball rolling for us.  I was trying hard flirting for Jen.  Even gave a guy my glass in order to start talking to them after the show.
> 
> 
> It was really great to meet you but definitely wasn't long enough.  I didn't even get a chance to buy you a birthday drink.  The waitress never came by us.  How rude!!



I feel just awful that I never got the chance to buy you OR Care drinks!  But I really did appreciate the one you bought for me


----------



## disneykip

rebecca06261 said:


> I feel just awful that I never got the chance to buy you OR Care drinks!  But I really did appreciate the one you bought for me




Next time!!!


----------



## Care

disneykip said:


> Ahhh - so Care got the ball rolling for us.  I was trying hard flirting for Jen.  Even gave a guy my glass in order to start talking to them after the show.
> 
> It was really great to meet you but definitely wasn't long enough.  I didn't even get a chance to buy you a birthday drink.  The waitress never came by us.  How rude!!





rebecca06261 said:


> I feel just awful that I never got the chance to buy you OR Care drinks!  But I really did appreciate the one you bought for me



Ladies, there's always next year... and we'll have to do a grand "birthday" celebration to celebrate everyone's birthday, regardless of the date it falls on. Can you just imagine if we took turns buying each other drinks? There's going to be a whole lot of drinkin' going on  

It was great to meet you both and Sha and Timmy, too. Can't wait until we get to do this again (with more time!) next fall. How long again will it be until that trip?


----------



## Jenroc

Happy Belated Birthday, Care !!!  And again I want to thank everyone for keeping me in their thoughts since I couldn't make the trip - it honestly decreased the number of tears !!!
I thought this link might be helpful to some of us next year - I am seriously thinking of planning a trip down for my birthday !!!!

Hope everyone has a great day today !!!!
http://www.disneyparkscelebrations.ca/tour-schedule.aspx


----------



## Sha

pdchris said:


> May have been sarcastic but up here in NW MI, I'm still waiting for cool weather.  Gets cool over-night but the days are still too warm for me (mid to upper 70's).
> For someone who spends his workday in a server room, anything 73 and above is a little on the hot side for me.  (The clinical analyst calls me penguin.)
> 
> So, as much as it would be to be super close to the Magic like Sha, I don't think I could take the heat year round.



The Love of Disney makes it tolerable!



Care said:


> Ladies, there's always next year... and we'll have to do a grand "birthday" celebration to celebrate everyone's birthday, regardless of the date it falls on. Can you just imagine if we took turns buying each other drinks? There's going to be a whole lot of drinkin' going on
> 
> It was great to meet you both and Sha and Timmy, too. Can't wait until we get to do this again (with more time!) next fall. How long again will it be until that trip?



"THE" trip is in my tickers... 13 months away I guess. That sounds like a neat idea Care. We will let you organize that trip LOL (or is that just at one point during the trip???) 

Care... what was your sisters final thoughts about the trip? did she have fun? Are you going to take her again??

Good morning everyone! Hope you are all doing well! Still Fabulous here! Have a few clients to see today and then have the day to do whatever... will purge some more school things. It was HEAVILY advised to keep everything until we passed boards, and now that that is done (and marked off my bucket list) I can get rid of things. Some things are going to a couple other people to help with studying (ie: printed notes, books, notecards/flashcards) and then all the client stuff will be shredded. Hopefully will not burn out another shredder 

Hope you all have a magical day today!


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> "THE" trip is in my tickers... 13 months away I guess. That sounds like a neat idea Care. We will let you organize that trip LOL (or is that just at one point during the trip???)
> 
> Care... what was your sisters final thoughts about the trip? did she have fun? Are you going to take her again??



Hi Sha... 13 months is a long time away. I think that, after this year's birthday trip, I now want to go away for all my birthdays. So much better than being home to pass the day. 

Drinking event... Drinking trip... I can organize either or both  

My sister enjoyed the trip, but I don't think she's ever going to be a Disney fan like we are. She was over-Disney'ed (as if that could be possible) about half-way through the trip. Maybe it was after I dragged her on "It's a small world" and sang along to the song the entire ride. Having now done the sisters trip with each of my two sisters, I don't think I'd be as inclined to go away with them again. Both are so different from me, and we had some tough moments during the trip. Oh well... At least I got to spend a week at Disney World.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Hi Sha... 13 months is a long time away. I think that, after this year's birthday trip, I now want to go away for all my birthdays. So much better than being home to pass the day.
> 
> Drinking event... Drinking trip... I can organize either or both
> 
> My sister enjoyed the trip, but I don't think she's ever going to be a Disney fan like we are. She was over-Disney'ed (as if that could be possible) about half-way through the trip. Maybe it was after I dragged her on "It's a small world" and sang along to the song the entire ride. Having now done the sisters trip with each of my two sisters, I don't think I'd be as inclined to go away with them again. Both are so different from me, and we had some tough moments during the trip. Oh well... At least I got to spend a week at Disney World.



I understand the sisters not getting it... as I have 2 also. Neither of them really get it, but one is closer to understanding since she has been there with her step-grandchildren. 

I am sure you would have no trouble in getting others to join in to help you celebrate


----------



## Jenroc

Good Morning to everyone !!!  I hope everyone has a fantastic day !!
Just thought I would give everyone a little update on our plans for the 2009 trip .....
plans are coming along just fine.  Not a lot can happen just yet.  Those of you DVC members that are waiting for the magical date (Nov 22), you don't have long to wait now.  For those of you who are waiting to book rooms - it might be a good idea to start pricing and checking availability.  Very early in the new year, we are going to start to finalize some of the fine details for the "events" we are having.  You are going to need a confirmation number in order to book any of the Grand Gathering events and of course, your meals.  There will be opportunities for special viewing areas of fireworks/parades, a guest speaker, group meals, and we can't forget MNSSHP !  I would like to see as many people as possible at these "core" events.  We may even have a "Happy Unbirthday Day" to coordinate with the "What Will You Celebrate?" event next year.  I am goign to try and keep it to one main event each day, with the exception of the MK day - that will have a Grand Gathering breakfast at Tony's and MNSSHP that same evening.
If you have any wants, wishes or comments, please PM me and we can go from there !!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! was a wonderful 57 degrees this morning! (did have a moment of sadness) 

I really do not want to go to work today, even though it is a short day, split day.... but I do have a couple things I would like to do today. I was actually surprised I was working since the other office was short visits too. Oh well, I do like my job  

Thanks for the update Jen!

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Sha

Good morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have the day off today! Hope everyone is having a wonderful start to the morning! Weekend is just about here for others (quiting time cant come soon enough for some people). Am looking at when I can plan a trip to run away for the weekend to see some fall leaves. I am not sure if I can squeeze that in... LOL


Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Hello!

I have been away for a time, and want to stop by & see how everyone has been. Seems there were a couple mini meets! How lovely!

Care and Danielle, Belated Happy Birthdays! I hope they were great!

I do not have any thing to update about people going for the trip or more than what Jennifer posted. I do hope we have a great turn out and a fun time. 

Magical Wishes to everyone!

Congratulations Sha for you accomplishment! That is something that you have strived hard for I am sure. Best of luck in your career!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thank You.  I haven't been on at all lately.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Just super busy lately.   Ready for another trip.  I would drop everything just to get back home.  Happy belated birthday Care.  Sha, congrats on passing....I know I am late, sorry.


----------



## Sha

Danielle!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!! Hope all is good for you and that you had a great day! I have an idea about how you feel about wanting to go "home" again! LOL am looking forward to my next 2 trips. 


Thanks Danielle and Tink for the congrats  am still enjoying the moment! 

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you are all waking up to a wonderful day today! I am just LOVING the cool weather and the days are gorgeous! 

Tonight is the last official Kungaloosh! (Kungaloosh) How sad! Granted, the AC will be doing private parties though end of the year. Think Kip has a party to go to, she can tell us how it is  

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Care

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thank You.  I haven't been on at all lately.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Just super busy lately.   Ready for another trip.  I would drop everything just to get back home.  Happy belated birthday Care.  Sha, congrats on passing....I know I am late, sorry.



Hi Danielle! Happy belated birthday to you! (And thanks for the birthday wishes.) Hope you're doing well despite being super busy. 



Sha said:


> Tonight is the last official Kungaloosh! (Kungaloosh) How sad! Granted, the AC will be doing private parties though end of the year. Think Kip has a party to go to, she can tell us how it is



Did you go down for the closing this weekend, Sha? Or is your next trip later in the week for the Food & Wine Fest?


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Did you go down for the closing this weekend, Sha? Or is your next trip later in the week for the Food & Wine Fest?



Sadly it is next week (and yet its not sad tht its next week to be going to WDW  ). I was at an event for raising money for Breast Cancer last night, so I missed the last night at AC. But I do have a piece of it here with me. I was delivered a message from Graves on one of my visits  I will post a photo when I get back to working on those. 

I need to get going, talk to you all later


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> Sadly it is next week (and yet its not sad tht its next week to be going to WDW  ). I was at an event for raising money for Breast Cancer last night, so I missed the last night at AC. But I do have a piece of it here with me. I was delivered a message from Graves on one of my visits  I will post a photo when I get back to working on those.
> 
> I need to get going, talk to you all later



 Waiting patiently.  We love photos!!


----------



## Jenroc

disneykip said:


> Waiting patiently.  We love photos!!



 PHOTOS ?!!  Are there photos ???  I'll stick around to see those !!!  May I join you ??   
Hey Sha ........ am I ???


----------



## Sha

disneykip said:


> Waiting patiently.  We love photos!!



I started to post last night to say thanks for waiting so patiently, but someone else keeps hinting... (wonder who that could be???)



Jenroc said:


> PHOTOS ?!!  Are there photos ???  I'll stick around to see those !!!  May I join you ??
> Hey Sha ........ am I ???



Yes you pot stirrer! Keep waiting LOL... 

Good morning everyone!!!!!!! How are you all doing??? Things are awesome here! Am looking forward to my weekend at WDW with my mom and meeting up with some outstanding women from another thread. 

Hope you all have an outstanding day today


----------



## Jenroc

> Yes you pot stirrer! Keep waiting LOL...



Who .... ME ?????  
Never !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Who .... ME ?????
> Never !!!



I must say, that Jen2 is still "floating' from the trip... just has lost some weight so to speak... definitely a bit deflated.

and Yes.... you!


----------



## disneykip

Sha said:


> I must say, that Jen2 is still "floating' from the trip... just has lost some weight so to speak... definitely a bit deflated.
> 
> and Yes.... you!


----------



## rebecca06261

crap- i go away for 3 days and I can't keep up with everything! When did Jen2 go on a trip???


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> crap- i go away for 3 days and I can't keep up with everything! When did Jen2 go on a trip???



 She was with us in spirit, especially on Saturday


----------



## Jenroc

rebecca06261 said:


> crap- i go away for 3 days and I can't keep up with everything! When did Jen2 go on a trip???



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh  I wish someone could refresh my mind on what I did - it all seems like such a blur to me.  Like it never really happened !    

Good Morning everyone !


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh  I wish someone could refresh my mind on what I did - it all seems like such a blur to me.  Like it never really happened !
> 
> Good Morning everyone !



yeah yeah... I will get to it LOL... just have too many other things I need to do around the house (purging) that I have put off tooooo long! And for someone who wants her house painted now, you may understand Jen


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!!!!!!! How are you doing today??? 

Happy Happy here!


----------



## Sha

Good Morning!!! Hope you are all doing well this morning! what a wonderful day to the start off the month of October! I love it! 

we are getting closer and closer to our trip being a year away  


Breast Cancer Awareness Month... Check em!!! Be proactive 

I might do a RFTC team if people are interested and can do an additional trip earlier next year. They do one at WDW over at Wide World of Sports (WWS)


----------



## Sha

Morning!!!

Im going to Disney! Im going to Disney!

Even if you are not going to Disney, hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Im going to Disney! Im going to Disney!
> 
> Even if you are not going to Disney, hope everyone has a good day today!



Hug Mickey for me


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Im going to Disney! Im going to Disney!
> 
> Even if you are not going to Disney, hope everyone has a good day today!



You have FUN....in 3 weeks Mel and I will be there to....


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Breast Cancer Awareness Month... Check em!!! Be proactive



I play with my girls all the time  




Sha said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Im going to Disney! Im going to Disney!
> 
> Even if you are not going to Disney, hope everyone has a good day today!



I know you're already there, but I bet you took your laptop with you! Have a great time  



ttester9612 said:


> You have FUN....in 3 weeks Mel and I will be there to....



 You're patience will certainly be rewarded T!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I play with my girls all the time



  



rebecca06261 said:


> I know you're already there, but I bet you took your laptop with you! Have a great time



   



rebecca06261 said:


> You're patience will certainly be rewarded T!



Yes!!! Not much longer! 

And yes Mel, I will hug Mickey!!!!


----------



## imsoscared

hey guys, so i just got back from my trip and saw a few replies elsewhere that pointed me over here for a little info. had to pass up on the free dining offer for next year because i'll probably run into a work related issue,  so i guess i can look here for a good alternative now. 
as long as its past the 3rd of oct i'd totally be interested.

btw im not too creepy. tho i really wish i had a pic of my night over at tony's where they gave me the booth area in front of the lady & the tramp's window all to myself for a good 30minutes or so while rest of that main dining room was filling up. i know some those people walking in were taking some weird looks over at me all by my lonesome.


----------



## Sha

Good Morning everyone!!! Its way to early for me, but alas, I am awake. I am basically repacked to head home. Will head home after a late breakfast with some of the people from the RFTC. Has been wonderful weather.

The F&W has some costs raised, as expected, but also toned down a lot. Disney went way over the top last year, with the topiaries, signs and also demonstators (chefs etc). 

The Tour was good! Really enjoyed it and got some information that was good to know. Didnt take magic away from me, as it offered more information into what some of the shows on the Travel Channel and Modern Marvels has done, and then a bit more. I do know something else about PI too  but we pledged to Walt we wouldnt share things we learned backstage... wonder if that counts on being on the bus. The CM said that she thought that letters would start coming in now that PI is closed. I got the impression that she wasnt aware that letters have already been written, I asked and she wasnt. She implied that management said there wasnt much so far.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

imsoscared said:


> hey guys, so i just got back from my trip and saw a few replies elsewhere that pointed me over here for a little info. had to pass up on the free dining offer for next year because i'll probably run into a work related issue,  so i guess i can look here for a good alternative now.
> as long as its past the 3rd of oct i'd totally be interested.
> 
> btw im not too creepy. tho i really wish i had a pic of my night over at tony's where they gave me the booth area in front of the lady & the tramp's window all to myself for a good 30minutes or so while rest of that main dining room was filling up. i know some those people walking in were taking some weird looks over at me all by my lonesome.



Hi Neighbor!!!   Just curious... your name... whatcha so scared of???  



Sha said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! Its way to early for me, but alas, I am awake. I am basically repacked to head home. Will head home after a late breakfast with some of the people from the RFTC. Has been wonderful weather.
> 
> The F&W has some costs raised, as expected, but also toned down a lot. Disney went way over the top last year, with the topiaries, signs and also demonstators (chefs etc).
> 
> The Tour was good! Really enjoyed it and got some information that was good to know. Didnt take magic away from me, as it offered more information into what some of the shows on the Travel Channel and Modern Marvels has done, and then a bit more. I do know something else about PI too  but we pledged to Walt we wouldnt share things we learned backstage... wonder if that counts on being on the bus. The CM said that she thought that letters would start coming in now that PI is closed. I got the impression that she wasnt aware that letters have already been written, I asked and she wasnt. She implied that management said there wasnt much so far.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Be careful coming home Sha!  Btw, don't you know that Disney management doesn't pay any attention to letters???  Also, you can always share info spouted by the bus drivers


----------



## imsoscared

nothing really, just has always been my handle elsewhere for a while. mostly came about from wanting a somewhat humorous nickname when i started out playing various fps around the time of the original counterstrike.


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Be careful coming home Sha!  Btw, don't you know that Disney management doesn't pay any attention to letters???  Also, you can always share info spouted by the bus drivers



Thanks! was wonderful this weekend! Looking forward to going back later in the month (and then some  )

No, they DONT pay attention to the letters. I was told that Mannequins and "another" un-named club will remain open (keeping fingers crossed). The thing is, Mannequins isnt owned by Disney, which is why it would stay. The other one that wasnt Disney owned was the Country place that was in the back by the soundstage. But that hasnt been open for awhile. So I am not sure... 

Mel Mickey hugged back! Thanks for my pixie dust  got that when I came home today


----------



## rebecca06261

So...Sha... spill some beans woman!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> So...Sha... spill some beans woman!



I did! they wouldnt say which other club.


----------



## rebecca06261

Ugh... that country place hasn't been there in years... wth?  All the other clubs were Disney Owned.. come to think of it, I thought Mannequins was too?  I'm sorry Sha- I was just hoping for something a little more is all


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Ugh... that country place hasn't been there in years... wth?  All the other clubs were Disney Owned.. come to think of it, I thought Mannequins was too?  I'm sorry Sha- I was just hoping for something a little more is all



I dont know... that is just what she said.  Someone else I talked to said that place about the country place. I hadnt gone past AC so I wouldnt know if it was open or not LOL priorities and all. Sorry it wasnt more info.


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone! Hope you are all waking to a great day. Have to admit, was very nice being in my own bed last night  

Sadly, I came home to learn of the sudden death of a classmate. What a loss for his family and friends, and his clients (as he was a Dr. in Arizona). 

Reb, I thought Mannequins was also Disney owned, but that is what the CM said


----------



## Care

Hi everyone! 

Hope you're all doing well. Just popping online quickly to say "I'm still alive"... It's going to be a busy 3 months in the office, as I am now starting to realize the outcomes of all those client meetings I've had in recent weeks/months. A lot of funding applications expected to wing their way into the office over the next 3 weeks. Hopefully, I'll be able to help make some folks happy by the end of the 6-month process. 

Sha,  I'm glad you enjoyed your recent trip. Thanks for sharing what you've heard about PI. Hopefully it will be our beloved AC that might be rescued in some manner beyond private parties. 

Timmy, thanks for the text msg earlier.  

Rebecca!  

Jen2, sorry I didn't get a chance to give you a call when I was in London last week. Had a very long day with 3 back-to-back-to-back meetings with clients, and drove back home that evening. I was wiped out for a couple of days after that. We'll connect soon.  

Did I forget to hug anyone else? Anyone else want a hug?  I feel like I'm losing my mind...


----------



## disneykip

Care said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Just popping online quickly to say "I'm still alive"... It's going to be a busy 3 months in the office, as I am now starting to realize the outcomes of all those client meetings I've had in recent weeks/months. A lot of funding applications expected to wing their way into the office over the next 3 weeks. Hopefully, I'll be able to help make some folks happy by the end of the 6-month process.
> 
> Sha,  I'm glad you enjoyed your recent trip. Thanks for sharing what you've heard about PI. Hopefully it will be our beloved AC that might be rescued in some manner beyond private parties.
> 
> Timmy, thanks for the text msg earlier.
> 
> Rebecca!
> 
> Jen2, sorry I didn't get a chance to give you a call when I was in London last week. Had a very long day with 3 back-to-back-to-back meetings with clients, and drove back home that evening. I was wiped out for a couple of days after that. We'll connect soon.
> 
> Did I forget to hug anyone else? Anyone else want a hug?  I feel like I'm losing my mind...



    For you too!!  I have been very busy with work too so can relate.   

Sha - sorry to hear about your friend.  But glad you had a great weekend.  And the news....hmmmm, hopefully it will be AC.  

Hope everyone else is doing well!!  I will be in WDW in 38 hours!!  Not counting down or anything.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha, so sorry about your friend  


Care, thank you for the hug, I needed that  

Kip, I'm jealous but have a wonderful trip


----------



## ttester9612

Sha, sorry to hear about your friend. 

Sounds like we all have been very busy.....but we have to pay for Disney someway..... 
Timmy I love your text and pic messages. That's what keeps me going.

I'm so ready...17 days   I'll be dancing with Mickey....can't wait.


----------



## Sha

Thanks Reb, Kip and T. I am learning a little more... He was riding his bicycle, training for a challenge that raises money for physically challenged athletes. I think that is where some of my other classmates (and myself) are going to make a donation to. He was 40 also, with wife and 2 children. 


Good morning everyone! Hope you are all having a wonderful day today! A day closer to another trip... BUT... consider this... when we leave for this trip and come back... we are a year away from the big Singles trip for next year!!!

Can I say, I will be glad when all the political ads are gone!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Txt year!!!
> 
> Can I say, I will be glad when all the political ads are gone!!!



I'm in agreement there....they are getting so OLD....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, well, I am not single anymore but can I still go on the trip?  and can I bring my man?  Just asking.


----------



## Care

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, well, I am not single anymore but can I still go on the trip?  and can I bring my man?  Just asking.



Of course you can, Darcy! Congrats on the new not-single status


----------



## Sha

Good morning everyone!!! Here is to another day closer to all our trips!

not too motivated yet this morning, but do need to do some cleaning. Need to do some laundry too and could repack for the end of the month


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone!

Hope you are all doing well today. 

Kip and Heather are down at the world.. got a couple others headin down this weekend. 

Reb you didnt get any of that weather yesterday did you? when I saw it, it was well East of Atlanta.

Looking forward to going to Disney the end of the month with the group that is going. I didnt pack anything yesterday... but then Im not as good as some other packers


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning everyone !
Seems like forever since I have been on site ..... but family stuff, a new environmental project and the pending arrival of an old friend and her daughter from Scotland have kind of had me all tied up ! 
I hope everyone is doing well and for those of you visiting our happy place-have a Dole Whip for me !!
Just a little more than a year until we all meet - together - in one place.  This is exciting.  I hope everyone has started looking into booking hotle, etc.  To all of us who are in Canada - have a very wonderful Thanksgiving with your family and friends.  Enjoy the cooler weather, the changing of the leaves and all the fantastic foods that are available.


----------



## Sha

Good morning! Hope you are all doing well!

Happy Belated Thanksgiving to our Canadian Friends 

Kip welcome home (though I know you wanted to stay longer... or was that forever?)

Heather, are you back? I will try to call you later 

Am going to start getting ready for work.. will talk to you all later  so have a great day


----------



## cdn ears

Jenroc said:


> To all of us who are in Canada - have a very wonderful Thanksgiving with your family and friends.  Enjoy the cooler weather, the changing of the leaves and all the fantastic foods that are available.





Sha said:


> Good morning! Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> Happy Belated Thanksgiving to our Canadian Friends
> 
> Kip welcome home (though I know you wanted to stay longer... or was that forever?)
> 
> Heather, are you back? I will try to call you later
> 
> Am going to start getting ready for work.. will talk to you all later  so have a great day



HAPPY TURKEY DAY to other Canadians, get ready for turkey salad sandwiches, turkey casserole, turkey pie, turkey soup.......for the next week!!!!

Sha your timing is OK no need for the belated yet!!

Fellow Cdn's DON'T FORGET TO VOTE tomorrow when you wake up from your turkey-itis!!!


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! hope you are doing well! Up early... need to do it again tomorrow too... blah, BUT meeting = more Disney money right?!

Have a great day! We are getting closer to the one year mark for the trip!!! how exciting! (okay, right now I am more excited about going next week!!!)


----------



## Sha

Okay... this is too early for a good morning... so you just get morning  

Hope all are doing okay out there.. I am heading to a meeting 2 hours south of here. LONG one too... but its all good. 

Later today, I hope to have an email out to a couple of you regarding an idea for October (after I come home if I dont go to sleep!)

Talk to you all later


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha- I know you've already left but wanted to let you know to have a safe trip down and a safe return!


----------



## Sha

Thank you! It was a decent drive there and back. I wish I couldve stopped and had my camera. The fog was so cool looking! Anyways, watching the game and chatting with a friend. Off tomorrow. Will work on some things to help my sister out temp. and also, try to pack if I get something in the mail. 

Have a great night!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Just flying by! It has been a busy month for me and my DH.

ShannonRT belated Happy Birthday! I hope it was a good one.


Here is a copy of the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jennifer started. Jennifer is the contact for any new Dis'ers or interested parties. Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) for more details.

I know with the economy looking shabby that some are rethinking the trip. I am not sure if people would want to share rooms etc. But that would be something to look into. I was told that there is someone doing that already. I really hope that this is something you all can pull off and enjoy. If you have changed your mind, please let Jennifer know. She will let me know.

*19*/39
1. *Jenroc* 
2. *Antss2001*
3. *Care*
4. *Rebecca06261*
5. *Sha*
6. *Inst Impres*
7. Carrieannew
8. *Connorsmom911*
9. *Dismom0923*
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. *ttester9612*
20. *Nurse_Darcy*
21. *Forevryoung*
22. *gower525*
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. *NH_Bubba*
26. SweetAmy31
27. Okaybye
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. *ahoff*
32. *mjperry*
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. *KyDerbyman*
37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
38. *DisneyKip*
39. *ShannonRT*

(+2) not included in count for other reasons


EDIT: I put the names in *bold *for those whose information* I have for this trip. *Blue* means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent. Please check your emails for occassional updates or information needed. 

*information needed: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth (month and day is fine), one favorite character.


----------



## Sha

Hi y'all!!

Okay.. I would go and look, but I dont have any idea how far back to look... who's off the list? because that number is less.

ShannonRT belated Happy Birthday! 

Had a great day at WDW yesterday  looking forward to going back later this week


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning to all .... long time no chat.  Life is crazier by the minute by we are hoping things are settling down for the upcoming holiday and vacation season (46 days to go !!!!!)
Thanks Tink for that updated list ..... we will get more into planning after the New Year so we can get a grib on the economy and how things look for the future !!  Hope this finds everyone healthy and well !!!!


----------



## pdchris

Is it just me or has this thread started to get real quiet?


----------



## Care

It's not just you, PDChris... It has been super quiet so I suspect that everyone's either hunkered down at work/home, or partying at WDW without us!  As for me, it's just hit the busiest time of year at work for my programs so I've just got my head down and am trying to plug away at things. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Happy (nearly) Hallowe'en!


----------



## pdchris

Is it just me or has this thread started to get real quiet?


----------



## Sha

I agree Care... work and life  ... LOL and trips to Disney for me! I was suppose to spend time with another friend, but when he fired one of his workers, it put him behind schedule with some work. So the "miracle" he had hoped would work out for us didnt at that time. I cant complain at all though, as I still had a great weekend at WDW!


----------



## connorsmom911

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Just flying by! It has been a busy month for me and my DH.
> 
> ShannonRT belated Happy Birthday! I hope it was a good one.
> 
> 
> Here is a copy of the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jennifer started. Jennifer is the contact for any new Dis'ers or interested parties. Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) for more details.
> 
> I know with the economy looking shabby that some are rethinking the trip. I am not sure if people would want to share rooms etc. But that would be something to look into. I was told that there is someone doing that already. I really hope that this is something you all can pull off and enjoy. If you have changed your mind, please let Jennifer know. She will let me know.
> 
> *18*/39
> 1. *Jenroc*
> 2. *Antss2001*
> 3. *Care*
> 4. *Rebecca06261*
> 5. *Sha*
> 6. ************
> 7. Carrieannew
> 8. *Connorsmom911*
> 9. *Dismom0923*
> 10. GalDisney
> 11. gjw007
> 12. hlyntunstl
> 13. jadedbeauty14304
> 14. jennyf2
> 15. mickeefan
> 16. MockTurtle
> 17. NedsTJ
> 18. pdchris
> 19. *ttester9612*
> 20. *Nurse_Darcy*
> 21. OlyWaguy
> 22. *gower525*
> 23. Jeanny
> 24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> 25. *NH_Bubba*
> 26. SweetAmy31
> 27. Okaybye
> 28. Disneyfanx3
> 29. Chrisy76334
> 30. eeyoregon
> 31. *ahoff*
> 32. *mjperry*
> 33. Wunderwoman
> 34. Piratemel (on fence)
> 35. talicskai
> 36. *KyDerbyman*
> 37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
> 38. *DisneyKip*
> 39. *ShannonRT*
> 
> (+2) not included in count for other reasons
> 
> 
> EDIT: I put the names in *bold *for those whose information* I have for this trip. *Blue* means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent. Please check your emails for occassional updates or information needed.
> 
> *information needed: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth (month and day is fine), one favorite character.



Hey all,

I'm still planning to come, but I may not be solo (no, no prince charming just yet).  My mom, the one with the Disney horse-shoe up her butt, got yet another pin code e-mail (her second one this year!) for that time period next year, so there may be a mom, dad and 2 kids crashing my solo trip. 

How's everyone doing??  I know I haven't been around the boards much either, but I'm never very far away!!

And db.tink...thanks for the bday wishes!!!  It was a really awesome birthday!!


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm still planning to come, but I may not be solo (no, no prince charming just yet).  My mom, the one with the Disney horse-shoe up her butt, got yet another pin code e-mail (her second one this year!) for that time period next year, so there may be a mom, dad and 2 kids crashing my solo trip.
> 
> How's everyone doing??  I know I haven't been around the boards much either, but I'm never very far away!!
> 
> And db.tink...thanks for the bday wishes!!!  It was a really awesome birthday!!



Belated Happy Birthday Tracey! Glad it was a great day for you. That sounds like it could be a fun trip for you and built in sitters


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Good Evening everyone! I just popped by to spread some pixie dust and update the list. 

Oly sorry you are not going to be joining the group. Jennifer (JenRoc) saw that posted on another thread. Am sure you will have fun on your trip regardless.

Welcome Forevryoung!

I emailed a couple who I was needing some information from a few. Please check your email and reply when you can.


----------



## Sha

Bumping up. Those with DVC can book now if they so chose at their home resort(s)


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Thank you Sha for bumping the thread up. I have gotten another to add to the list but am traveling at the moment. I will update the list soon. I am not sure if I will be back online before Thanksgiving, and I wanted to wish a Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. I also want to wish a Happy Birthday to Ahoff and Disneykip this week.


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Here is an updated copy of the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jennifer started. Jennifer is the contact for any new Dis'ers or interested parties. Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) for more details.

*20*/40
1. *Jenroc* 
2. *Antss2001*
3. *Care*
4. *Rebecca06261*
5. *Sha*
6. *Inst Impres*
7. Carrieannew
8. *Connorsmom911*
9. *Dismom0923*
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. *ttester9612*
20. *Nurse_Darcy*
21. *Forevryoung*
22. *gower525*
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. *NH_Bubba*
26. SweetAmy31
27. Okaybye
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. *ahoff*
32. *mjperry*
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. *KyDerbyman*
37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
38. *DisneyKip*
39. *ShannonRT*
40. *Imsoscared*

EDIT: I put the names in *bold *for those whose information* I have for this trip. *Blue* means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent. Please check your emails for occassional updates or information needed. 

*information needed: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth (month and day is fine), one favorite character.


----------



## Jenroc

WOW !
Seems like forever since I have been here - gotta love how life can get in the way sometimes.  I am, unfortunately unable to make my trip that was suppose to be happening in December (long story and a bit sad) but things are looking up and I am gettin ready to kick this singles trip into high gear as soon as the holiday season has past (probably right after I watch the Walt Disney World Christmas Day Parade) LOL
Again .... if there are any activities that you are interested in doing as a group, please let me know soon.  I want all of us to have as much fun as possible as a large group, and as individual, smaller groups too !  I am planning on special activities, meal/dinner get togethers, tours, even a guest speaker, along with other surprises.  The more people, the cheaper it will be for us all.  And now with the birthday celebration - we have even more reason to be together -- a Happy UNbirthday party !!!!  Lots more details will follow soon.
I hope this post finds everyone well and that the upcoming holiday season brings you closer to your loved ones !!!   
Take care !!!!
Jennifer


----------



## pdchris

Jenroc said:


> WOW !
> Seems like forever since I have been here - gotta love how life can get in the way sometimes.  I am, unfortunately unable to make my trip that was suppose to be happening in December (long story and a bit sad)
> Jennifer



That's too bad.  I was hoping to connect up just to say Hello this December.  MY plans have changed in a sad way, too.  MY DS and I were planning a December trip (12/6-12/12).  Unfortunately, his boss broke his ankle and now Christopher has to work to cover for him.  I thought about canceling the whole thing but decided to make this my first solo. (I've really got to get out of town and away from computers and servers for a while!).
Anybody else on this list going to be down there during the same time as me? I'd love to meet up just for a drink or chance to put a face to a "post."


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> WOW !
> Seems like forever since I have been here - gotta love how life can get in the way sometimes.  I am, unfortunately unable to make my trip that was suppose to be happening in December (long story and a bit sad) but things are looking up and I am gettin ready to kick this singles trip into high gear as soon as the holiday season has past (probably right after I watch the Walt Disney World Christmas Day Parade) LOL
> Again .... if there are any activities that you are interested in doing as a group, please let me know soon.  I want all of us to have as much fun as possible as a large group, and as individual, smaller groups too !  I am planning on special activities, meal/dinner get togethers, tours, even a guest speaker, along with other surprises.  The more people, the cheaper it will be for us all.  And now with the birthday celebration - we have even more reason to be together -- a Happy UNbirthday party !!!!  Lots more details will follow soon.
> I hope this post finds everyone well and that the upcoming holiday season brings you closer to your loved ones !!!
> Take care !!!!
> Jennifer



Sorry about you having to cancel your trip  



pdchris said:


> That's too bad.  I was hoping to connect up just to say Hello this December.  MY plans have changed in a sad way, too.  MY DS and I were planning a December trip (12/6-12/12).  Unfortunately, his boss broke his ankle and now Christopher has to work to cover for him.  I thought about canceling the whole thing but decided to make this my first solo. (I've really got to get out of town and away from computers and servers for a while!).
> Anybody else on this list going to be down there during the same time as me? I'd love to meet up just for a drink or chance to put a face to a "post."



I'm moving to the area this week! I was planning on getting my AP asap and would love to join you on a Saturday or Sunday! PM me and let me know!


----------



## ANTSS2001

pdchris said:


> That's too bad.  I was hoping to connect up just to say Hello this December.  MY plans have changed in a sad way, too.  MY DS and I were planning a December trip (12/6-12/12).  Unfortunately, his boss broke his ankle and now Christopher has to work to cover for him.  I thought about canceling the whole thing but decided to make this my first solo. (I've really got to get out of town and away from computers and servers for a while!).
> Anybody else on this list going to be down there during the same time as me? I'd love to meet up just for a drink or chance to put a face to a "post."



that is the same time I will be there... hope to see you and reb !!!


----------



## Care

Jenroc said:


> WOW !
> Seems like forever since I have been here - gotta love how life can get in the way sometimes.  I am, unfortunately unable to make my trip that was suppose to be happening in December (long story and a bit sad) but things are looking up and I am gettin ready to kick this singles trip into high gear as soon as the holiday season has past (probably right after I watch the Walt Disney World Christmas Day Parade) LOL



Aww, Jenroc, I'm sorry to hear that you've had to cancel your trip... I hope things are going okay, otherwise. It's been a busy autumn for everyone, it seems.  



rebecca06261 said:


> I'm moving to the area this week! I was planning on getting my AP asap and would love to join you on a Saturday or Sunday! PM me and let me know!



You're moving, Rebecca? Really? Ohmygosh, the things that happen when I'm so preoccupied with work and haven't had much of a chance to visit the site. Wow. That's awesome! Good luck with the move, my dear.


----------



## Sha

I am going to be there 5-7 Dec and then 11-15th Dec.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm going to be there Dec 11-17 staying at POP.  I'm actually there to celebrate my dad's 80th birthday.  But would love to meet up with any DisFriends, just PM me.

Rebecca your moving near our lovely WDW.  When did all this happen?     (Care, you and I must not have been sleeping when this happen...)


----------



## rebecca06261

Wakey Wakey Care and TT!!!   

Yep! I'm moving to Florida! I'll be an hour from our friend Sha and about an hour from WDW!!!  

The problem is that I'm going to be too broke to go all the time, even with an AP! But, I'm excited... except for the fact that I can't get off work to go home and finish packing      My u-haul and I leave Thanksgiving morning and will be moving into the new apartment in Spring Hill on Friday.  I start my new job (same company... they even gave me a promotion!) on Monday! 

I've already done my address change through AAA so that I could get my AP asap, all I'll have to do is swing by the dmv to get a FL license and I'm on my way to WDW!  Now to find a dog sitter so I can stay in wdw all weekend...  

Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Wakey Wakey Care and TT!!!
> 
> Yep! I'm moving to Florida! I'll be an hour from our friend Sha and about an hour from WDW!!!
> 
> The problem is that I'm going to be too broke to go all the time, even with an AP! But, I'm excited... except for the fact that I can't get off work to go home and finish packing      My u-haul and I leave Thanksgiving morning and will be moving into the new apartment in Spring Hill on Friday.  I start my new job (same company... they even gave me a promotion!) on Monday!
> 
> I've already done my address change through AAA so that I could get my AP asap, all I'll have to do is swing by the dmv to get a FL license and I'm on my way to WDW!  Now to find a dog sitter so I can stay in wdw all weekend...
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone!



I am going to see you I hope on Friday too.. unless I have to work (then we will have to see what I can help with on the weekend if needed). And you wont go broke having an AP and going so much


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> I am going to see you I hope on Friday too.. unless I have to work (then we will have to see what I can help with on the weekend if needed). And you wont go broke having an AP and going so much



  Thank you, Sha!


----------



## Sha

Okay... I just logged back in and there is something wonky with the boards! the times and date, along with who last posted are not right. Whats up with this? It comes and goes.


----------



## Care

rebecca06261 said:


> Wakey Wakey Care and TT!!!
> 
> Yep! I'm moving to Florida! I'll be an hour from our friend Sha and about an hour from WDW!!!
> 
> The problem is that I'm going to be too broke to go all the time, even with an AP! But, I'm excited... except for the fact that I can't get off work to go home and finish packing      My u-haul and I leave Thanksgiving morning and will be moving into the new apartment in Spring Hill on Friday.  I start my new job (same company... they even gave me a promotion!) on Monday!
> 
> I've already done my address change through AAA so that I could get my AP asap, all I'll have to do is swing by the dmv to get a FL license and I'm on my way to WDW!  Now to find a dog sitter so I can stay in wdw all weekend...
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone!



Congrats on the big move, Rebecca! I know you've been hoping and waiting for this to happen, and I'm so glad that it's finally happening for you. Also, congrats on the well deserved promotion!  

Ladies (and Jerry)! Big hugs to all of you... Sha, Jenroc, Timmy, Teresa, Kip, et al. I'm still alive, I think.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Everyone...are you ready for Thanksgiving. 

I'm heading out tomorrow to my sister's in South Carolina for Thanksgiving.  I'm actually going to leave my dad with her for the winter, but will see them again in December at WDW to celebrate dad's 80th... 

Rebecca, congratulations on the promotion...that's one way of getting closer to WDW.


----------



## rebecca06261

pssssst..... I have a secret. If I tell you, you gotta promise not to tell anyone, okay????




I BOUGHT MY DISNEY AP THIS MORNING!!!!!    

Now I can't afford to board my dog every weekend... but being only a little over an hour away, I'm hoping I can make many day trips to meet up with my diser friends!   Just PM me if you don't already have my phone number!

ps. I'm also looking into buying a Busch Gardens AP as I'm closer to there... so if ever you're in Tampa as well, I'd love to go there too!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> pssssst..... I have a secret. If I tell you, you gotta promise not to tell anyone, okay????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BOUGHT MY DISNEY AP THIS MORNING!!!!!
> 
> Now I can't afford to board my dog every weekend... but being only a little over an hour away, I'm hoping I can make many day trips to meet up with my diser friends!   Just PM me if you don't already have my phone number!
> 
> *ps. I'm also looking into buying a Busch Gardens AP as I'm closer to there... so if ever you're in Tampa as well, I'd love to go there too!*




 im going to pretend I didnt read that last part 



LOL


----------



## ttester9612

Rebecca....you go GIRL....congratulations on purchasing the AP.....maybe you can join us in December, even if it's just for a few days. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING....EVERYONE. ....


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> im going to pretend I didnt read that last part
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



Disney snob  

  



ttester9612 said:


> Rebecca....you go GIRL....congratulations on purchasing the AP.....maybe you can join us in December, even if it's just for a few days.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING....EVERYONE. ....



Happy Thanksgiving TT!  I'll make every effort to come see you, even if it's just for a little while


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


>



have a safe drive Reb    I will see you soon!


----------



## rebecca06261

I'll def'ly see you!!!     btw, I'm stealing your stolen mickey


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> I'll def'ly see you!!!     btw, I'm stealing your stolen mickey



hahahaha awesome... will you please post a smiley at the pop tart page so Minnie&Nana see this.. the link is on my siggie  pretty please !!!


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahahaha awesome... will you please post a smiley at the pop tart page so Minnie&Nana see this.. the link is on my siggie  pretty please !!!



done, done, and done lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> done, done, and done lol



rest up and keep us updated where you are tomorrow...  my cel will be with me all times!!!  I worry about you....


----------



## Care

Happy Thanksgiving (Turkey-Fest) to all of our American friends! For those of you travelling, may you have safe and pleasant journeys. 

Yay for Rebecca's new Disney AP!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> btw, I'm stealing your stolen mickey



Its not green this year! (the bouncing mickey)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Its not green this year! (the bouncing mickey)



its not the same mickey that got passed around... M&N just have it in her photobucket and I stole it from her...


----------



## Sha

I hope that those who are traveling will be safe and enjoy their time with the people they are with. Safe return home too... or those moving to a new home 

Wishing you all a blessed day whether with family, friends or even alone. Remembering what you are thankful for, blessed with, and those who are on your heart or mind.. those no longer with you or your family. Remember those who are having a rough time because they may have someone away in another country protecting freedom, lost a job or their home... may we keep our neighbors in prayers.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Sha

Jenroc just called. She said her computer has been down. If anyone is waiting to hear back from her on anything, she will be back on as soon as possible.

She asked that I say Hi from her to everyone also !!!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Jenroc just called. She said her computer has been down. If anyone is waiting to hear back from her on anything, she will be back on as soon as possible.
> 
> She asked that I say Hi from her to everyone also !!!



Tell Janroc I said.. back.  I pray her computer will be operational soon.


----------



## JohnEric

Hello!  Just discovered this board, and would love to join all of you for the upcoming trip!

I'm a Florida resident... only live about an hour from WDW... and also a DVC member.  So, will either stay on property or go home at night (either way, will be wanting my own room).   

Anyway, please let me know whom to contact, and what info is needed... I tried reading the 1,375 posts in this thread but didn't quite make it through all of them...

I really enjoy going to WDW alone, but I think it would be fun with others who love it too!  Looking forward to getting to know all of you on the board!


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> Hello!  Just discovered this board, and would love to join all of you for the upcoming trip!
> 
> I'm a Florida resident... only live about an hour from WDW... and also a DVC member.  So, will either stay on property or go home at night (either way, will be wanting my own room).
> 
> Anyway, please let me know whom to contact, and what info is needed... I tried reading the 1,375 posts in this thread but didn't quite make it through all of them...
> 
> I really enjoy going to WDW alone, but I think it would be fun with others who love it too!  Looking forward to getting to know all of you on the board!




Jenroc and DB.Tinkerbell are the 2 to contact. Think you need more posts to PM (think 10 is the magic number). You can go to the community boards and find birthday wishes or something... and just wish random strangers Happy Birthday. 

Anyways, the information they are looking for is name, address, birthday, favorite character... and not sure if there was anything else. I dont think you need to go back and read all those posts. A lot are just random conversations  

Welcome aboard! Some of us are heading down next week. I am really excited about it. But then again, I live close (not as close as you).


----------



## JohnEric

Sha said:


> Jenroc and DB.Tinkerbell are the 2 to contact. Think you need more posts to PM (think 10 is the magic number). You can go to the community boards and find birthday wishes or something... and just wish random strangers Happy Birthday.
> 
> Anyways, the information they are looking for is name, address, birthday, favorite character... and not sure if there was anything else. I dont think you need to go back and read all those posts. A lot are just random conversations
> 
> Welcome aboard! Some of us are heading down next week. I am really excited about it. But then again, I live close (not as close as you).



Thanks for the info!  I just got back from a quick trip to MK... needed a haircut, decided that I might as well try out the barber's on Main Street.  Very nice people, good haircut, lots of pixie dust (which looked a bit odd on a single guy in MK, but when in Rome...).  Also noticed that they were filming the Christmas special, which evidently has at least two members of the Cyrus family.  Didn't stay to watch... wanted to go on some rides.     Also had to see Philharmagic, because I do that every time I go to MK.   

I'll look around for places to post, work my way up to 10, and contact the appropriate people.  Difficult not to read the random conversations; they're so interesting!

Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> Thanks for the info!  I just got back from a quick trip to MK... needed a haircut, decided that I might as well try out the barber's on Main Street.  Very nice people, good haircut, lots of pixie dust (which looked a bit odd on a single guy in MK, but when in Rome...).  Also noticed that they were filming the Christmas special, which evidently has at least two members of the Cyrus family.  Didn't stay to watch... wanted to go on some rides.     Also had to see Philharmagic, because I do that every time I go to MK.
> 
> I'll look around for places to post, work my way up to 10, and contact the appropriate people.  Difficult not to read the random conversations; they're so interesting!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!!!



Well, lets build up that post count

you have a couple cats?? they are nibbling on you eh?


----------



## JohnEric

Sha said:


> Well, lets build up that post count
> 
> you have a couple cats?? they are nibbling on you eh?



 

No, actually that's a rather obscure quote from a television program that nobody watched.  I have two ferrets, now... and there's an interesting story as to how they came into my life, but that would throw this thread WAY off topic...

I do like cats, though, and have had some in the past.  I really loved the cat icon, and was going to say something about the old videogame Neko, but I was fairly sure that no one would remember that game (well, sort of game).

I don't suppose that there's a thread in here for completely random thoughts, is there?  I was thinking of throwing in a post in one of the singles threads, but there are so many of them, I couldn't choose one...

 

Okay, that's probably enough smilies from me for now...


----------



## Care

Hi John!  Welcome to the boards and, more importantly, to next year's trip planning thread. You'll find us to be an interesting, unusual, and friendly bunch. If you manage to find the Part 1 thread, that's where you will find most of our bio's. 

To the rest of the folks, hiya! I can't believe it's already December. I'm working away on Christmas cards that need to get into the mail by week's end, and nearly finished working my way down the gifting list. Of course, that's what happens when you live too far to pop down to the World for a weekend trip. I'm so jealous of the rest of you... and, as for Rebecca and Timmy, hope you two enjoyed your pedicures/foot baths. Hope everyone's keeping well!


----------



## Sha

Here are a couple other sites you may want to look into:

When are you going trip thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128

Disboard meet during Mousefest for Margaritas in Mexico: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1941508

Single Men: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1973797

Disney fans/singles photo thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352

Singles who love Disney: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971336

Any Single men out there: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1850513

Disneyland trip: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1895860


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> No, actually that's a rather obscure quote from a television program that nobody watched.  I have two ferrets, now... and there's an interesting story as to how they came into my life, but that would throw this thread WAY off topic...
> 
> I do like cats, though, and have had some in the past.  I really loved the cat icon, and was going to say something about the old videogame Neko, but I was fairly sure that no one would remember that game (well, sort of game).
> 
> I don't suppose that there's a thread in here for completely random thoughts, is there?  I was thinking of throwing in a post in one of the singles threads, but there are so many of them, I couldn't choose one...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's probably enough smilies from me for now...



Oh go ahead and be random here. Going off topic isnt a rule for this thread (and some others). Matter of fact, I dont think there are any rules. Just play nice, I guess.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Hi John!  Welcome to the boards and, more importantly, to next year's trip planning thread. You'll find us to be an interesting, unusual, and friendly bunch. If you manage to find the Part 1 thread, that's where you will find most of our bio's.
> 
> To the rest of the folks, hiya! I can't believe it's already December. I'm working away on Christmas cards that need to get into the mail by week's end, and nearly finished working my way down the gifting list. Of course, that's what happens when you live too far to pop down to the World for a weekend trip. I'm so jealous of the rest of you... and, as for Rebecca and Timmy, hope you two enjoyed your pedicures/foot baths. Hope everyone's keeping well!



Care... i need your address please 

PM it to me when you can


----------



## Dizmom0923

Wow.  It has been a long time since I have been on.  I hope all is well with everyone here.  Thisngs got realy chaotic for a while.  Just when you think all is well...something crazy happens.  Things are slowly getting better.  Work is going well, I actually am really loving it there.  I am ready to get back to my world in February.  Let me know if you will be there the last week.  We are going for Mardi Gras.  Hope to be on more and keeping up with everyone.


----------



## Sha

Welcome back Danielle. Jenroc had asked if I had heard from you lately.


----------



## rebecca06261

I had a ferret named "JoJo" once. He was a mean little crap who bit my cat, Harley's tail and wouldn't let go. The cat ran screaming through the apartment with JoJo attached to her tail.   

Long story short.. I love my cat so I had to find that stinky and mean ferret a new home lol

Who all from our single's trip will be in wdw this coming weekend?? Sha, it looks like I'll be there again this coming weekend for the Margarita meet! Can't wait to see you again!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I had a ferret named "JoJo" once. He was a mean little crap who bit my cat, Harley's tail and wouldn't let go. The cat ran screaming through the apartment with JoJo attached to her tail.
> 
> Long story short.. I love my cat so I had to find that stinky and mean ferret a new home lol
> 
> Who all from our single's trip will be in wdw this coming weekend?? Sha, it looks like I'll be there again this coming weekend for the Margarita meet! Can't wait to see you again!



Cool!! are you staying overnight or what???? I am hoping that you can be there the next night too  in middle of planning something special


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> Cool!! are you staying overnight or what???? I am hoping that you can be there the next night too  in middle of planning something special



Yes! I got the Sheraton Safari for $56 a night off of hotwire! I was trying to get the Florida AP discount for this weekend for POP but they were sold out. I just couldn't stomach staying at AS Sports  and couldn't afford a mod this time. Can't wait to see you! Too bad you weren't there this past weekend! We had a great time at JR!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> Yes! I got the Sheraton Safari for $56 a night off of hotwire! I was trying to get the Florida AP discount for this weekend for POP but they were sold out. I just couldn't stomach staying at AS Sports  and couldn't afford a mod this time. Can't wait to see you! Too bad you weren't there this past weekend! We had a great time at JR!



I wish I was there too, but turned out for the best. D. put his back out again Saturday and if that had happened there.... he said he wouldnt even want to think of that happening there


----------



## JohnEric

rebecca06261 said:


> I had a ferret named "JoJo" once. He was a mean little crap who bit my cat, Harley's tail and wouldn't let go. The cat ran screaming through the apartment with JoJo attached to her tail.
> 
> Long story short.. I love my cat *so I had to find that stinky and mean ferret a new home lol*



Was that "new home" in Walsingham Park, in Seminole, by any chance?  Because that was where I found my first ferret.    Of course, she's not stinky and mean... well, at least she's not mean... I don't mind the smell of ferret that much, so I can't speak to the stinky part.

The one I found in the park is rather skittish around other people, and very grateful to still be alive, so she refuses to bite anyone.  I raised the other one from the time she was very young, so the only one she bites is me (with my permission, of course).  Train up a ferret in the way she should go...

Anyway, for your sake, I won't post pictures of my adorable little ones, since you have evidently had a Traumatic Ferret Experience.  Please accept my apologies on behalf of the species.   

The following smilie has nothing to do with this post, but I don't think I'll ever be able to use it anywhere else, so I'll put it here:


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Here is an updated copy of the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jennifer started. Jennifer is the contact for any new Dis'ers or interested parties. Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) for more details.

*21*/41
1. *Jenroc* 
2. *Antss2001*
3. *Care*
4. *Rebecca06261*
5. *Sha*
6. *Inst Impres*
7. Carrieannew
8. *Connorsmom911*
9. *Dismom0923*
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. *ttester9612*
20. *Nurse_Darcy*
21. *Forevryoung*
22. *gower525*
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. *NH_Bubba*
26. SweetAmy31
27. Okaybye
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. *ahoff*
32. *mjperry*
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. *KyDerbyman*
37. *Sand2270* (a maybe)
38. *DisneyKip*
39. *ShannonRT*
40. *Imsoscared*
41. *JohnEric*

EDIT: I put the names in *bold *for those whose information* I have for this trip. *Blue* means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent. Please check your emails for occassional updates or information needed. 

*information needed: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth (month and day is fine), one favorite character.


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

I hope that everyone is having a great time that is here at WDW for Mousefest. I was over for a bit today. Sha, were you in the MK? I think I saw you. 

DH and I are off to the frozen north to do some shopping in NYC and then off to visit some family on his side. 

Jennifer, I am not sure if your computer is still down. I hope it is fixed soon. I know we keep playing phone tag lately.

Hopefully, I will get myself caught up with some of the things I need to do to help Jennifer for this trip.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## rebecca06261

Tink, you were there this weekend??? Omg! Are you ever going to come out of hiding and introduce yourself to the rest of us???!   

I need to update my contact info with you so I'm send you a PM!


----------



## NH_Bubba

JohnEric said:


> Was that "new home" in Walsingham Park, in Seminole, by any chance?  Because that was where I found my first ferret.    Of course, she's not stinky and mean... well, at least she's not mean... I don't mind the smell of ferret that much, so I can't speak to the stinky part.
> 
> The one I found in the park is rather skittish around other people, and very grateful to still be alive, so she refuses to bite anyone.  I raised the other one from the time she was very young, so the only one she bites is me (with my permission, of course).  Train up a ferret in the way she should go...
> 
> Anyway, for your sake, I won't post pictures of my adorable little ones, since you have evidently had a Traumatic Ferret Experience.  Please accept my apologies on behalf of the species.
> 
> The following smilie has nothing to do with this post, but I don't think I'll ever be able to use it anywhere else, so I'll put it here:



Na Add more Photo's- I had 2 Ferrets Ticky and Spaz they were a real blast. Had 2 give them up when I moved back home to take care of my Parents after my dad got sick and I couldn't have them around him. Ticky used to love to swim and Spaz used to ride in my Jacket on the Motorcycle would complete freak people out when I stopped at a Stop Light.


----------



## ANTSS2001

rebecca06261 said:


> Tink, you were there this weekend??? Omg! Are you ever going to come out of hiding and introduce yourself to the rest of us???!
> 
> I need to update my contact info with you so I'm send you a PM!



finally made it home this morning... was supposed to fly out at 610PM last night at MCO.. all flights got grounded that are going to PHL... crash/disaster at PHL... if I stayed with SWA the 1st available flight would have been Tuesday at 645AM ... was able to get two stand by for 745AM this morning with USAir... and now back to work.. so yup... with the credit I got for SWA I am ready for April... AP.. check.. Room at AKL.. check... ticket/air .. check...  it was not all bad...   and while getting stuck at MCO last night I did also book the buy 4 get 3 free for Oct 09    Ok.. now back to napping I mean working... 

Reb.. I miss you already...  and that goes for you too Nh_Bubba!!!!  But I did good this trip.. did not get lost.. just drove at the wrong side of the road.. dont look at me.. blame Reb!!!  

Sha hopefully next trip we can get together again.. so sorry to have missed you and this new dude John Eric.. hmmm heard so much about him already....


----------



## rebecca06261

ANTSS2001 said:


> finally made it home this morning... was supposed to fly out at 610PM last night at MCO.. all flights got grounded that are going to PHL... crash/disaster at PHL... if I stayed with SWA the 1st available flight would have been Tuesday at 645AM ... was able to get two stand by for 745AM this morning with USAir... and now back to work.. so yup... with the credit I got for SWA I am ready for April... AP.. check.. Room at AKL.. check... ticket/air .. check...  it was not all bad...   and while getting stuck at MCO last night I did also book the buy 4 get 3 free for Oct 09    Ok.. now back to napping I mean working...
> 
> Reb.. I miss you already...  and that goes for you too Nh_Bubba!!!!  But I did good this trip.. did not get lost.. just drove at the wrong side of the road.. dont look at me.. blame Reb!!!
> 
> Sha hopefully next trip we can get together again.. so sorry to have missed you and this new dude John Eric.. hmmm heard so much about him already....



Oh Timmy...I miss you too! I hate that we weren't able to get together this past weekend. I'll mail your DIS ears  

btw, I still laugh uncontrollably reminiscing about being one of your passengers in that little Alamo Cobalt   

In re: JohnEric....  poor guy, I think I embarrassed him terribly at JR   Sorry John!  It was nice to have met you!  

Can't wait for April Timmy!!!!


----------



## Sha

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> I hope that everyone is having a great time that is here at WDW for Mousefest. I was over for a bit today. Sha, were you in the MK? I think I saw you.



It wasnt me. I wasnt at MK until Saturday evening. Sorry to have missed you.



ANTSS2001 said:


> finally made it home this morning... was supposed to fly out at 610PM last night at MCO.. all flights got grounded that are going to PHL... crash/disaster at PHL... if I stayed with SWA the 1st available flight would have been Tuesday at 645AM ... was able to get two stand by for 745AM this morning with USAir... and now back to work.. so yup... with the credit I got for SWA I am ready for April... AP.. check.. Room at AKL.. check... ticket/air .. check...  it was not all bad...   and while getting stuck at MCO last night I did *also book the buy 4 get 3 free for Oct 09 *   Ok.. now back to napping I mean working...
> 
> Sha hopefully next trip we can get together again.. so sorry to have missed you and this new dude John Eric.. hmmm heard so much about him already....



No worries Timmy! Wouldve loved to spend more time with everyone. Didnt do everything that we had planned originally, but that is okay LOL 

Ummm are those October dates for the Singles trip???

As long as Cait had a good time that is all that mattered. And for what she remembers she did!!!! Will update that later I guess. I am going to unwind a little.


----------



## JDUCKY

Sha said:


> Here are a couple other sites you may want to look into:



Cool...thanks for posting those links.


----------



## ANTSS2001

JDUCKY said:


> Cool...thanks for posting those links.


----------



## Sha

JDUCKY said:


> Cool...thanks for posting those links.



Youre welcome


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

rebecca06261 said:


> Tink, you were there this weekend??? Omg! Are you ever going to come out of hiding and introduce yourself to the rest of us???!
> 
> I need to update my contact info with you so I'm send you a PM!




I got your information. Thank you for considering the update. I was there and yet, I didn't contact anyone. I was with my DH and we get into our own little world so to speak when we are together. 

Sha, then if it wasn't you, it was your twin. Come to think of it, there was one difference. I will PM you if you want to know. 

Jennifer (Jenroc) is still having PC troubles. If anyone is trying to contact her for the trip next October, you may need to try to send me a PM too. I need to update information some more. Right now, I just need to catch up. 

While I am at it, blessed holidays to you all. Happy Chanukah, Merry Christmas, Happy Kawanza and a happy new year.


----------



## Care

Happy holidays, everyone! Safe travels to those of you who are driving, flying, busing, or trekking over the holiday season. 

For those celebrating Christmas, may your stockings be filled with all sorts of great treats, and may Santa find your name listed under the "Nice" column


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Happy holidays, everyone! Safe travels to those of you who are driving, flying, busing, or trekking over the holiday season.
> 
> For those celebrating Christmas, may your stockings be filled with all sorts of great treats, and may Santa find your name listed under the "Nice" column



Care... I opened my stack of Christmas cards yesterday, and I have to say, I LOVE your hand writing!!!


I want to wish each and all, a Christmas that is full of magic and wonder. May you have the blessings of love, peace and joy, and see beyond the boxes and bows. Enjoy your Christmas traditions and time with family, loved ones or remembering those who can not be with you at this time. 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> Care... I opened my stack of Christmas cards yesterday, and I have to say, I LOVE your hand writing!!!



Aww, thanks, Sha! Thanks also for my Christmas card, which arrived in today's mail. I was surprised it wasn't a Disney-themed card


----------



## Care

A wee bit off-topic, but for those who are interested, here's a blog with images of Walt Disney's Christmas cards through the years: http://www.animationarchive.org

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Aww, thanks, Sha! Thanks also for my Christmas card, which arrived in today's mail. I was surprised it wasn't a Disney-themed card



I didnt find any this year that I really liked the sentiment inside. Im very picky about my cards LOL 

I do have a couple boxes that I got at WDW though... but even then the sentiments are not that great, but for cards I needed for CMs, it worked in a pinch.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> A wee bit off-topic, but for those who are interested, here's a blog with images of Walt Disney's Christmas cards through the years: http://www.animationarchive.org
> 
> Happy Christmas!



No worries about off topic. I was talking with someone from the original thread. He said that its hard keeping up with all of the other threads. He said it was like someone with ADHD, whereas the original thread just covered all topics whenever someone brought it up. He had me LMAO with it all.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc called and asked me to post a Merry Chrismas to all of her friends! She misses everyone and hopes to back online in a couple days. I told her if not by the New Year, we will be sending out a search party.

Hey Jen (for when you get back) " NOOOOOOoooooo??!!!!  "


----------



## Sha

I have been told that someone has her computer again, and will be back online later tonight. Though she will probably be bombarded with a month and a half worth of emails and other things.... 

Just in time too... otherwise I was going to get the dog sled ready and parka and head north searching


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> I have been told that someone has her computer again, and will be back online later tonight. Though she will probably be bombarded with a month and a half worth of emails and other things....
> 
> Just in time too... otherwise I was going to get the dog sled ready and parka and head north searching




Oh no.......does this mean I have to clean out the spare room in the igloo, in case you are in the neighbourhood ???????


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Oh no.......does this mean I have to clean out the spare room in the igloo, in case you are in the neighbourhood ???????



Yes please... in case I get lost


----------



## cdn ears

I know that I'm running a little bit early, but it may be a crazy day tomorrow so ....
All the best for everyone for 2009, 
and be safe with your partying!!!​


----------



## Sha

Happy New Year everyone!!! 

We have been under the 1 year mark for this trip for a bit, but how exciting to be in the actual year now!!! 

Wish you all the best this coming year!!! Good Health, Good Times and Good Friends!


----------



## Jenroc

Greetings and salutations to everyone !!!  

Boy .... have I missed being on the DISboards !!!!  My computer died and life just got *really* stupid for a while but I am glad to be back.   I am currently sifting through the 1000 + emails I have received in the last month and for any one who has PM'ed me - please be patient because I am not ignoring you.  I'll answer your questions before the end of the weekend.  
I have missed all my disfriends and hope everyone is doing well, had a mic-tastic holiday and ready to make 2009 the best year ever !!  Can't wait for the trip in October !!!
I hope everyone has a fabulous New Year's Eve and I look forward to starting to finalize some of our plans for the trip !!  HEY Tink - I'll get in touch soon !!!   So practice your whistling because we have a lot of work to do (you know - whistle while you work ??  I know - bad one !!   )

Big hugs to everyone !!!!!!!     Chat with you all next year !!


----------



## Sha

*JENROC!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

So glad you are back!!!! LOL (took you long enough! jk)

Steve, I guess I do not need to hook up the sled dogs now, so thanks anyways for the igloo prep


----------



## ttester9612

bump up...


----------



## Jenroc

Yet again ..... my wonderful computer is on the fritz.  I hope not to be gone too long this time as I am in the process of getting a new system.  If there is any questions you need answering before I get back, send them to DBTinkerbell and she will make sure I get them.  I hope everyone stays safe and healthy & I'll be in touch soon !!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Jen...I pray your computer problems are resolved quickly....


----------



## ttester9612

Did we ever decide on the dates for Oct?    I'm planning on being there Oct 21-27th.


----------



## MyMuse

Hi there -- newbie here.  

I saw the title and thought I should check it out. Is it me, or am I just not hitting the correct post??


----------



## Sha

Not sure what you mean by not hitting the right post MyMuse. Welcome!!!


Teresa its the 22-26th


----------



## MyMuse

Sha said:


> Not sure what you mean by not hitting the right post MyMuse. Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Teresa its the 22-26th



Hi, thanks. I meant to find info on this trip. All I see is the completed poll.


----------



## Sha

MyMuse said:


> Hi, thanks. I meant to find info on this trip. All I see is the completed poll.



The trip is being planned by Jenroc and Db.tinkerbell. The dates are 22-26th October at WDW. Not sure where most people are staying. Jen and Tink are looking for information from those who are going, so they can do some things. Jen is going to try and put together a couple things that were voted on.


----------



## Quacktatty

Hi, I'm going to WDW Oct 21st - 31st so I'd love to hear some details on the trip.  I'm staying at POP for my first 4 nights, then moving over to AKL.


----------



## MyMuse

Sha said:


> The trip is being planned by Jenroc and Db.tinkerbell. The dates are 22-26th October at WDW. Not sure where most people are staying. Jen and Tink are looking for information from those who are going, so they can do some things. Jen is going to try and put together a couple things that were voted on.



Ahhh, thank you!


----------



## Sha

MyMuse said:


> Ahhh, thank you!



No problem. Not sure where Jen is or Tink. They may be better at answering questions.


----------



## MyMuse

....loved your Jan 07 trip report!! I think I may follow in your footsteps.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Teresa its the 22-26th[/COLOR]



Thank's Sha...thought those were the dates....I'm already books at AKL..


----------



## Sha

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY REBECCA!!!!!!!!!*  ​


----------



## WDmommyof4

Okay, I feel lost. Is this trip still in the works, and can anyone join? Is this trip just for singles, or can a single parent bring children along as well? I feel like that hated kid in the classroom who asks the stupid questions  .


----------



## Sha

WDmommyof4 said:


> Okay, I feel lost. Is this trip still in the works, and can anyone join? Is this trip just for singles, or can a single parent bring children along as well? I feel like that hated kid in the classroom who asks the stupid questions  .



Jen's computer is down again, but trip is still on. No stupid questions, No worries. I will let Jen field your question about children or not.


----------



## rebecca06261

Sha said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY REBECCA!!!!!!!!!*  ​



I have been looking everywhere for this thread again!! I must have deleted the subscription by accident!  Thanks for the Birthday wishes and hope that all of the new single disers consider joining the trip! Sha, when you talk to Jen, tell her I said HI!!!  Btw, on of the Jen's from our single's group is now engaged!    I can't remember which on is 1, 2, or 3... but it's the Jen who's a teacher that lives in TN!  Congratulations Jen!


----------



## Sha

rebecca06261 said:


> I have been looking everywhere for this thread again!! I must have deleted the subscription by accident!  Thanks for the Birthday wishes and hope that all of the new single disers consider joining the trip! Sha, when you talk to Jen, tell her I said HI!!!  Btw, on of the Jen's from our single's group is now engaged!    I can't remember which on is 1, 2, or 3... but it's the Jen who's a teacher that lives in TN!  Congratulations Jen!



That would be Jen3!!! CONGRATS!!!!! That is very awesome to hear!


----------



## Jenroc

HI Everyone !!!
Sorry I have been missing for soooooooo long --- my computer has gone to that big computer graveyard in the sky.  My new one should be in my possession in about a week !!!  YIPPEE !!!!  I am so lost without one !!!!
Moving right along ..... I have only been able to read a small portion of my more than 1000 emails and I haven't even touched the post on the DISboards yet.  YES  the trip in October is on .... as far as I know.  I would really appreciate it if everyone would notify DB Tink of their intentions and she will report to me.  I will post it all as soon as I am back online again.  Any questions - Don't hesistate to PM me and I will answer right away.
I hope all is well with everyone and I will be back very soon !!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> HI Everyone !!!
> Sorry I have been missing for soooooooo long --- my computer has gone to that big computer graveyard in the sky.  My new one should be in my possession in about a week !!!  YIPPEE !!!!  I am so lost without one !!!!
> Moving right along ..... I have only been able to read a small portion of my more than 1000 emails and I haven't even touched the post on the DISboards yet.  YES  the trip in October is on .... as far as I know.  I would really appreciate it if everyone would notify DB Tink of their intentions and she will report to me.  I will post it all as soon as I am back online again.  Any questions - Don't hesistate to PM me and I will answer right away.
> I hope all is well with everyone and I will be back very soon !!!!



LMAO!!! I think your PM box would be full and not able to take any more PMs!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm still planning to go in October......


----------



## Floydian

Well then, this thread hasn't been in sight since my return to these boards, so I'll just post a quick hello, I'm local, single, have an AP, and would be happy to spend time with fellow DIS'ers in October!!


----------



## ttester9612

Floydian said:


> Well then, this thread hasn't been in sight since my return to these boards, so I'll just post a quick hello, I'm local, single, have an AP, and would be happy to spend time with fellow DIS'ers in October!!



Great to you have you join us...the more the merrier...


----------



## rebecca06261

Jenroc said:


> HI Everyone !!!
> Sorry I have been missing for soooooooo long --- my computer has gone to that big computer graveyard in the sky.  My new one should be in my possession in about a week !!!  YIPPEE !!!!  I am so lost without one !!!!
> Moving right along ..... I have only been able to read a small portion of my more than 1000 emails and I haven't even touched the post on the DISboards yet.  YES  the trip in October is on .... as far as I know.  I would really appreciate it if everyone would notify DB Tink of their intentions and she will report to me.  I will post it all as soon as I am back online again.  Any questions - Don't hesistate to PM me and I will answer right away.
> I hope all is well with everyone and I will be back very soon !!!!



We've missed you Jen- and Im defly still planning on being there  



Floydian said:


> Well then, this thread hasn't been in sight since my return to these boards, so I'll just post a quick hello, I'm local, single, have an AP, and would be happy to spend time with fellow DIS'ers in October!!





ttester9612 said:


> Great to you have you join us...the more the merrier...



I agree- the more the merrier


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

I have been busy lately myself, Jennifer. We keep missing each other's calls. 
I hope everyone is doing well. I know for some times are really tough. Some may have trouble making a trip to Disney or something else that they had planned. It's not the same, but maybe a Disney movie film fest??

I am curious about something. How many subscribe to the Celebrations magazine? 

I am going to repost the list. Maybe we can find out who is still interested and add those who are newly interested. I need to think how to show the difference of those who have reconfirmed an interest in this trip. DH just suggested a different color or larger size of font. I might do that. He is so sweet!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Here is an updated copy of the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jennifer started. Jennifer is the contact for any new Dis'ers or interested parties. Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) for more details.

*20*/41
1. *Jenroc* 
2. *Antss2001*
3. *Care*
4. *Rebecca06261*
5. *Sha*
6. *Inst Impres*
7. Carrieannew
8. *Connorsmom911*
9. *Dismom0923*
10. GalDisney
11. gjw007
12. hlyntunstl
13. jadedbeauty14304
14. jennyf2
15. mickeefan
16. MockTurtle
17. NedsTJ
18. pdchris
19. *ttester9612*
20. *Nurse_Darcy*
21. *Forevryoung*
22. *gower525*
23. Jeanny
24. BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
25. *NH_Bubba*
26. SweetAmy31
27. Okaybye
28. Disneyfanx3
29. Chrisy76334
30. eeyoregon
31. *ahoff*
32. *mjperry*
33. Wunderwoman
34. Piratemel (on fence)
35. talicskai
36. *KyDerbyman* ???????
37. Floydian
38. *DisneyKip*
39. *ShannonRT*
40. *Imsoscared*
41. *JohnEric*
42. 

EDIT: I put the names in *bold *for those whose information*** I have for this trip. The *bold* are those who have reconfirmed an interest in this trip*. Blue* means something is missing from information (for example: email address). Please contact Jennifer (Jenroc) or myself via PM. NO INFORMATION WILL BE SHARED! Some emails have gone out for other information needed. Those were sent from my email and all were BCC when sent. Please check your emails for occassional updates or information needed. 

***information needed: name, mailing address, contact number (optional), email address, date of birth (month and day is fine), one favorite character.


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

WDmommyof4 said:


> Okay, I feel lost. Is this trip still in the works, and can anyone join? Is this trip just for singles, or can a single parent bring children along as well? I feel like that hated kid in the classroom who asks the stupid questions  .



This trip is still in the works. Jennifer's computer has been down and out for awhile, so as soon as she is back in form, then we can really address this for you. It was originally post as anyone can go, though the majority is single... and some are single parents. And no you are not the one with all the stupid questions. You should hear some of the ones I have asked Jennifer.


----------



## Sha

Im still going too!   Looking forward to that


----------



## rebecca06261

I don't wanna speak for kyderbyman but I do know that he was recently laid off. He no longer has access to the DISboards so any communication will have to be done so directly with him.


----------



## sand2270

sorry I forgot I was still on this list.  I am going on the May trip so I can't do the Oct trip too.


----------



## Sha

awww Amy! Well May will be fun!


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

rebecca06261 said:


> I don't wanna speak for kyderbyman but I do know that he was recently laid off. He no longer has access to the DISboards so any communication will have to be done so directly with him.





Sha said:


> Im still going too!   Looking forward to that





sand2270 said:


> sorry I forgot I was still on this list.  I am going on the May trip so I can't do the Oct trip too.



I have updated the list. Sorry you can't make it Sand2270. Got you covered Sha and I will look at the contact list for Kyderbyman and see what he is considering. I hope that he finds a job that fits his needs. Thanks Rebecca06261


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Sha,
Congratulations on your article being published in Celebrations magazine! That is great and well written! That is something that I have never gone to enjoy, despite several stays at the Grand Floridian. Your photos are wonderful too. I think I saw one of those back in one of the photo contests awhile back didn't I? 

Well done! 

And knowing your true modesty, that others may not know, you deserve the accolades your friends bestow upon you.


----------



## Care

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Sha,
> Congratulations on your article being published in Celebrations magazine! That is great and well written! That is something that I have never gone to enjoy, despite several stays at the Grand Floridian. Your photos are wonderful too. I think I saw one of those back in one of the photo contests awhile back didn't I?
> 
> Well done!
> 
> And knowing your true modesty, that others may not know, you deserve the accolades your friends bestow upon you.



CONGRATULATIONS, SHA!


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, SHA!



Thanks Care... hope you are doing well up there!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Thanks Care... hope you are doing well up there!



 Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sha

OMG!!!!!!! will you stop it Joe!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> OMG!!!!!!! will you stop it Joe!



Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Hi EVERYONE !!!  Hope you are all well !!  I am STILL waiting for my computer to be finished mad:not impressed) but thought I would check in for a quick second.
What is everyone's thoughts about the single's trip ?????  I know the list is quickly getting smaller.  Should we go ahead and try and do it  OR  should we maybe pick another date to accomodate more people ????  Reply to this thread to let me know and Tink will contact me. 




DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Sha,
> Congratulations on your article being published in Celebrations magazine! That is great and well written! That is something that I have never gone to enjoy, despite several stays at the Grand Floridian. Your photos are wonderful too. I think I saw one of those back in one of the photo contests awhile back didn't I?
> 
> Well done!
> 
> And knowing your true modesty, that others may not know, you deserve the accolades your friends bestow upon you.


Well put Tink !!!  I couldn't have said it better myself !!!

I so miss being on the "board".  I feel so alienated and I know I am missing a ton of stuff ! Stay safe and always keep the magic in your hearts !!!


----------



## Sha

I will still probably be there... but if anyone wants to bump it to the first weekend of October, let me know  might recruit you


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> I will still probably be there... but if anyone wants to bump it to the first weekend of October, let me know  might recruit you



am with you SHA... I know I will be there the weekend of 2,3,4 and 9,10,11 but not might make the weekend of the 17th


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> am with you SHA... I know I will be there the weekend of 2,3,4 and 9,10,11 but not might make the weekend of the *17th *



weekend of the 23rd-25th Timmy


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> weekend of the 23rd-25th Timmy



opppss sorry...


----------



## Care

I wouldn't mind changing it to earlier in October. Work will be busy at the end of that month, and I might not be able to get away.


----------



## ttester9612

I probably will keep my dates of Oct 21-27 because of other commitments earlier in October.


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning everyone !!!  I have temporary use of a friend's computer in my home, so I am finally reconnected !!  It has been a long 4 months.  I have been read this thread and it seems like the "grand gathering" can not happen.  We do need at least 8 people to do the special events.    It was am awesome idea to do this but the recession has stepped in and put a damper on things.  Oh well - can't say we didn't try !  I like the idea of maybe going earlier in October - that has definiate possibilities.  Mayeb if we get enough confirmed people, we can do a couple group outings !!
I hope everyone has a great day and I look forward to catching up with everyone !!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> Good morning everyone !!!  I have temporary use of a friend's computer in my home, so I am finally reconnected !!  It has been a long 4 months.  I have been read this thread and it seems like the "grand gathering" can not happen.  We do need at least 8 people to do the special events.    It was am awesome idea to do this but the recession has stepped in and put a damper on things.  Oh well - can't say we didn't try !  I like the idea of maybe going earlier in October - that has definiate possibilities.  Mayeb if we get enough confirmed people, we can do a couple group outings !!
> I hope everyone has a great day and I look forward to catching up with everyone !!!



Good Morning Jen!!! Welcome back to the world of tech. There is one event that I am going to try to recruit people for... and that is early on the 4th October... but we will see what is happening and I still need information. I will also still go later in the month as planned though (since I over use my AP per someone!)


----------



## Shannon84

Just wanted to say hello and jump on here real quick...I will be down on Oct 17-24th staying at POP...going with my parents and plan to spend lots of time with them, but also looking to break away and do different things because they dont ride most rides and they would like some time alone as well!


----------



## Sha

Shannon84 said:


> Just wanted to say hello and jump on here real quick...I will be down on Oct 17-24th staying at POP...going with my parents and plan to spend lots of time with them, but also looking to break away and do different things because they dont ride most rides and they would like some time alone as well!



I am sure you will find some of us down there then


----------



## DB.Tinkerbell

Jennifer! It is about time you are back online! Have missed your playful banter around here. 

Sha, I wish you a Happy Nurse's Day! Keep up the great work. Nurses like you and many others on here seem to do the right thing: be caring, be generous, oh, and this one! Not crossing those lines of giving medical advice just because you can. My sister is a nurse & lawyer, she cringes every time she sees that.

*AND* I wish all nurses a Happy Nurse's Day! Please do not feel left out because I know Sha.


----------



## black562

August...isn't anyone coming to see me for my birthday in August?  

I don't bite...much.
I'm not mean...much.
I'm a nice guy...sometimes.
I'm handsome...never.


----------



## PirateMel

Jenroc said:


> Good morning everyone !!!  I have temporary use of a friend's computer in my home, so I am finally reconnected !!  It has been a long 4 months.  I have been read this thread and it seems like the "grand gathering" can not happen.  We do need at least 8 people to do the special events.    It was am awesome idea to do this but the recession has stepped in and put a damper on things.  Oh well - can't say we didn't try !  I like the idea of maybe going earlier in October - that has definiate possibilities.  Mayeb if we get enough confirmed people, we can do a couple group outings !!
> I hope everyone has a great day and I look forward to catching up with everyone !!!



Welcome Back - I will in Dinsey 10/11-10/24 with My Mom and Aunt.


----------



## Sha

DB.Tinkerbell said:


> Jennifer! It is about time you are back online! Have missed your playful banter around here.
> 
> Sha, I wish you a Happy Nurse's Day! Keep up the great work. Nurses like you and many others on here seem to do the right thing: be caring, be generous, oh, and this one! Not crossing those lines of giving medical advice just because you can. My sister is a nurse & lawyer, she cringes every time she sees that.
> 
> *AND* I wish all nurses a Happy Nurse's Day! Please do not feel left out because I know Sha.



Thanks Miss Tink!!! And yes, there are many good nurses around here 



black562 said:


> August...isn't anyone coming to see me for my birthday in August?
> 
> I don't bite...much.
> I'm not mean...much.
> I'm a nice guy...sometimes.
> I'm handsome...never.



ummmmm


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> ummmmm



Sha!!!!!!!!!   no comment!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sha!!!!!!!!!   no comment!!!!!!!!!!



He *is *mean and not nice! And is gonna get a beatin' and then shut in a murphy bed!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Sha said:


> He *is *mean and not nice! And is gonna get a beatin' and then shut in a murphy bed!!!



YEEEEEOW !!!  that might hurt !!  LOL


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> YEEEEEOW !!!  that might hurt !!  LOL



He said he loves pain.... sounds pretty bad to me the way he described it.........  









(Im just kidding folks!)


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> He said he loves pain.... sounds pretty bad to me the way he described it.........
> 
> 
> (Im just kidding folks!)




See...I leave the room for FIVE minutes.  Its going to be my birthday and I'm going to get mistreated.  

Anybody have a violin?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> See...I leave the room for FIVE minutes.  Its going to be my birthday and I'm going to get mistreated.
> 
> Anybody have a violin?



*sniveler*​


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> He *is *mean and not nice! And is gonna get a beatin' and then shut in a murphy bed!!!



he did mention about the murphy bed.. when that happend can you take a picture....   please..pretty please !!!!




 Joe sorry!!!


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> he did mention about the murphy bed.. when that happend can you take a picture....   please..pretty please !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe sorry!!!



might need your help  but okay!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> might need your help  but okay!



would love to help... as soon as you picture/process it I will send it "most funniest picture with the Murphy's"


----------



## Sha

antss2001 said:


> would love to help... As soon as you picture/process it i will send it "most funniest picture with the murphy's"



lol


----------



## black562




----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


>



 ....  ....


----------



## Dizmom0923

Happy Nurses Day Sha!!!!
Hi Jen!  Good to see you back on.
I am still aiming for October but I did get laid off a few weeks ago.  Nothing has ever stopped me from going to Disney, I always find a way!!


----------



## Care

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am still aiming for October but I did get laid off a few weeks ago.  Nothing has ever stopped me from going to Disney, I always find a way!!



Danielle, I'm sorry to hear that you were recently laid off. The economic downturn has certainly affected a lot of folks. I'm glad to see you're staying positive and still planning to join us in October. I think a few of us are considering moving the trip to earlier in October, and some may be staying long enough to take advantage of free dining. Hope you're keeping well!


----------



## black562

ANTSS2001 said:


> ....  ....



See what I gotta put up with?  But that's ok Timmy, I got us some seats!!!


----------



## black562

Timmy, hope you can come girl....fun times are in the makin'.

I have about half of our meals booked and so far, so good.

I have Cape May Character Breakfast and Chef Mickey's Character Dinner for my Birthday.

The next day we're having mid-day Tea and dinner at Le Cellier!!!

Sprinkle in a bunch of fun things throughout the day, as well as a couple special "gotta know somebody to do" things and its making out to be a perfect trip!!!


----------



## Sha

Jenroc had her computer crash again... she hopes to be back soon.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> Jenroc had her computer crash again... she hopes to be back soon.




jen


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Jenroc had her computer crash again... she hopes to be back soon.



Oh no!!!  Common girl, gotta get that back up and running so we can fire up the chat!!!!


----------



## Sha

Bump


----------



## ttester9612

I'm still planning to be there Oct 21-27.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I'm still planning to be there Oct 21-27.



am hoping I can pull something off that I wasnt able to do in May. But also need someones permission....


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> am hoping I can pull something off that I wasnt able to do in May. But also need someones permission....



sounds like you are  up another surprise....


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> sounds like you are  up another surprise....



am hoping to do something nice for someone...


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> am hoping to do something nice for someone...



That is so you, Sha! Always doing nice things for others. A person is fortunate to have you as a friend.


----------



## Shannon84

Still going October 17-24th!   What kind of nice suprise are you stirring up for someone Sha?


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> That is so you, Sha! Always doing nice things for others. A person is fortunate to have you as a friend.



awww thanks! Its something I enjoy doing... and seeing the smile on their face is reward enough


----------



## Sha

Shannon84 said:


> Still going October 17-24th!   What kind of nice suprise are you stirring up for someone Sha?



not really stirring up... and not a complete surprise for the person... but other than that, no details available yet.


----------



## can84

Sha, that seems so sweet of you! If I'm there in October (still very likely!), please count me in for a meet or two


----------



## Sha

can84 said:


> Sha, that seems so sweet of you! If I'm there in October (still very likely!), please count me in for a meet or two



That would be great Christi!


----------



## Jenroc

I think I am back - AGAIN !!!


----------



## black562

Jenroc said:


> I think I am back - AGAIN !!!



Yay, don't crash anymore...no more crashing for you!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Jen I am there with you I am using a friends computer....about to lose my mind.

Sha still there for Oct.  let me know def. weekend!

Hope everyone is well!!!!  Going to pick up my pc tom.


----------



## Sha

YEAH JEN!!!! Was glad to have gotten your call before I left. There is an Itinerary on my facebook page.

talk to you later!!! Welcome back!


----------



## Jenroc

black562 said:


> Yay, don't crash anymore...no more crashing for you!!!


Crashing is no fun - no more crashing for me !!!  At least my new tech lives around the corner.


Dizmom0923 said:


> Jen I am there with you I am using a friends computer....about to lose my mind.
> Hope everyone is well!!!!  Going to pick up my pc tom.


Good luck - hope you have better luck !!  lol



Sha said:


> YEAH JEN!!!! Was glad to have gotten your call before I left. There is an Itinerary on my facebook page.
> 
> talk to you later!!! Welcome back!


Glad I caught you too - have a fantastic trip !!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

I'll be travelling with my mom, but she's cool!  Keep me in the loop as to what is happening as far as getogethers, because I've sort of fallen out of the loop.  Updates please!


----------



## Jenroc

connorsmom911 said:


> I'll be travelling with my mom, but she's cool!  Keep me in the loop as to what is happening as far as getogethers, because I've sort of fallen out of the loop.  Updates please!


Join us on this chat   http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256 It was nice to meet the newbies and get reacquainted with the old ones. Next one is this Thursday night at 9 am ! Come and join us, meet some new people !!


And  oh yeah ......  Happy Birthday Sha !!!


----------



## Jenroc

I am "planning" on being there Oct 29 until Nov 2.  Are you doing MNSSHP on the 31 st  ????


----------



## Sha

Since the RFTC was moved, I may still be at WDW in the beginning of Oct, but will be staying from night of 22-26th October. Gotta work on that surprise thing though for a friend LOL


----------



## Sha

Okay.. I would like to get this trip thread back on track a little. I know that it sort of fell because of the economy, but Jenroc isnt going to be able to make it when she had initially planned, and Tink has disappeared it seems. I had planned for 2 weekend trips, but the RFTC was moved because Disney.... well, let me not get on that rant! LOL

So, the things that Jenroc had hoped to do, and the things that Tink had given me to store are all on hold for another time. What do you think Jenroc?

Somewhere in here is a list and I will find it and see who may still be interested. I know I have friends who will be there and we have something going on already. If you are on this list... please let me know if you are still interested, if you are bringing others.... not going  etc.

let me go hunting for it lol


----------



## Sha

Here is the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jen started. I am also not going to get her contact lists that she had going (just keep them safe Jen for future trips). I didn't put anyone in bold as I want to confirm who is interested in going but will put in bold as I know and if you arent interested, then I will remove you. I am not sure if there will be any crawls or anything planned this time, at this moment. I am getting some thing planned by priority, as I have something special going on to work around.



Jenroc ????
Rebecca06261
*Sha*
*Connorsmom911*
Dismom0923
GalDisney
gjw007
hlyntunstl
jadedbeauty14304
jennyf2
mickeefan
NedsTJ
pdchris
*ttester9612*
Nurse_Darcy
Forevryoung
gower525
Jeanny
NH_Bubba
SweetAmy31
Okaybye
Chrisy76334
eeyoregon
ahoff
mjperry
Wunderwoman
*Piratemel* +2
talicskai
*KyDerbyman* 
*Floydian*
DisneyKip
ShannonRT
Imsoscared
JohnEric
*Shannon84*
*Brocktoon*
*Mommyoftwinfants*


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Here is the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jen started. I am also not going to get her contact lists that she had going (just keep them safe Jen for future trips). I didn't put anyone in bold as I want to confirm who is interested in going but will put in bold as I know and if you arent interested, then I will remove you. I am not sure if there will be any crawls or anything planned this time, at this moment. I am getting some thing planned by priority, as I have something special going on to work around.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenroc
> Antss2001
> Care
> Rebecca06261
> *Sha*
> Inst Impres
> Carrieannew
> Connorsmom911
> Dismom0923
> GalDisney
> gjw007
> hlyntunstl
> jadedbeauty14304
> jennyf2
> mickeefan
> MockTurtle
> NedsTJ
> pdchris
> ttester9612
> Nurse_Darcy
> Forevryoung
> gower525
> Jeanny
> BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> NH_Bubba
> SweetAmy31
> Okaybye
> Disneyfanx3
> Chrisy76334
> eeyoregon
> ahoff
> mjperry
> Wunderwoman
> Piratemel (on fence)
> talicskai
> KyDerbyman ???????
> Floydian
> DisneyKip
> ShannonRT
> Imsoscared
> JohnEric



I will be there 10/11 - 10/24 with my Mom and Aunt


----------



## Shannon84

Sha said:


> Here is the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jen started. I am also not going to get her contact lists that she had going (just keep them safe Jen for future trips). I didn't put anyone in bold as I want to confirm who is interested in going but will put in bold as I know and if you arent interested, then I will remove you. I am not sure if there will be any crawls or anything planned this time, at this moment. I am getting some thing planned by priority, as I have something special going on to work around.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenroc
> Antss2001
> Care
> Rebecca06261
> *Sha*
> Inst Impres
> Carrieannew
> Connorsmom911
> Dismom0923
> GalDisney
> gjw007
> hlyntunstl
> jadedbeauty14304
> jennyf2
> mickeefan
> MockTurtle
> NedsTJ
> pdchris
> ttester9612
> Nurse_Darcy
> Forevryoung
> gower525
> Jeanny
> BriarRosie ? saw post saying otherwise TB
> NH_Bubba
> SweetAmy31
> Okaybye
> Disneyfanx3
> Chrisy76334
> eeyoregon
> ahoff
> mjperry
> Wunderwoman
> Piratemel (on fence)
> talicskai
> KyDerbyman ???????
> Floydian
> DisneyKip
> ShannonRT
> Imsoscared
> JohnEric




I will be there Oct 17th to the 24th


----------



## Sha

Upadated... thanks Mel and Shannon


----------



## Brocktoon

I will be floating around the World from 10/18 - 10/24 ...

I'll be down with the parents, but have plenty of solo time as well. I don't know exactly what my schedule will be yet, but if anyone is planning a resort or F&W Fest crawl, Jellyrolls, DTD etc... 
(basically anything involving the consumption of various beverages preferably of the alcohol variety) 
I'd probably be interested!


----------



## Sha

Added you to the list Brocktoon...


----------



## Brocktoon

Sha said:


> Added you to the list Brockton...


 
Two 'o's in my name ... Brock*toon *... although I'll pretty much answer to anything


----------



## Sha

Brocktoon said:


> Two 'o's in my name ... Brock*toon *... although I'll pretty much answer to anything



sorry about that... will fix it


----------



## connorsmom911

PirateMel said:


> I will be there 10/11 - 10/24 with my Mom and Aunt





Sha said:


> Here is the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jen started. I am also not going to get her contact lists that she had going (just keep them safe Jen for future trips). I didn't put anyone in bold as I want to confirm who is interested in going but will put in bold as I know and if you arent interested, then I will remove you. I am not sure if there will be any crawls or anything planned this time, at this moment. I am getting some thing planned by priority, as I have something special going on to work around.





Hey Sha  Count me in, although I'm going to be there a little late...Oct 26-31.  If anyone is sticking around, let me know!!

And Mel, I'm just going to miss you there!  Too bad, would have loved to have caught up with you!!


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey Sha  Count me in, although I'm going to be there a little late...Oct 26-31.  If anyone is sticking around, let me know!!
> 
> And Mel, I'm just going to miss you there!  Too bad, would have loved to have caught up with you!!



I will definitely stick around to say hi again! LOL got you on the list! Jenroc will be there the end of that week I believe.


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> I will definitely stick around to say hi again! LOL got you on the list! Jenroc will be there the end of that week I believe.




Hehe!!  Yeah!!!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Count me in too.  I will definitely be there 22-25.


----------



## Sha

mommyoftwinfants said:


> Count me in too.  I will definitely be there 22-25.



awesome!! mom and the boys coming along too? (i know the boys will be there  how are they doing???) maybe they need some fairy god mail again


----------



## PirateMel

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey Sha  Count me in, although I'm going to be there a little late...Oct 26-31.  If anyone is sticking around, let me know!!
> 
> And Mel, I'm just going to miss you there!  Too bad, would have loved to have caught up with you!!



Awwww - sorry.  would love to stay longer but used all my DVC points for this year


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Sha said:


> awesome!! mom and the boys coming along too? (i know the boys will be there  how are they doing???) maybe they need some fairy god mail again



just us 3 this time around 
 might end up being just me though , they don't want to go back for their b-day


----------



## Sha

mommyoftwinfants said:


> just us 3 this time around
> might end being just me though , they don't want to go back for the b-day



can try for some adult time then!!!


----------



## Sha

I know I should be really thrilled to post this... I got the *Wish* I wanted for my surprise for my friend...


----------



## Care

Sha said:


> I know I should be really thrilled to post this... I got the *Wish* I wanted for my surprise for my friend...



Hooray, Sha! Glad to hear that your wish came true.


----------



## Sha

Care said:


> Hooray, Sha! Glad to hear that your wish came true.



Thanks Care... just need to figure out who is going in October now etc. Not something for everyone, sadly... but regardless... I want to share with some friends.


----------



## Sha

DisneyDadNY has created a new site. For those who remember DisMates, there is now DisDates! There is a place to chat there too that looks like the old chat we originally had. There are some bugs being worked out still etc, but it's nice.

http://www.disdates.com/index.php


----------



## Floydian

Jenroc said:


> Crashing is no fun - no more crashing for me !!!  At least my new tech lives around the corner.



Bah! For us geeks, a computer crash is like spring cleaning. The perfect time to get rid of the stuff I don't need and get a new start. Sometimes I "crash" on purpose, just to have an excuse to rebuild the machine with a clean install. 



Sha said:


> Here is the list of interested Dis'ers for the October 2009 Singles Trip to WDW (October 22-26, 2009), that Jen started. I am also not going to get her contact lists that she had going (just keep them safe Jen for future trips). I didn't put anyone in bold as I want to confirm who is interested in going but will put in bold as I know and if you arent interested, then I will remove you. I am not sure if there will be any crawls or anything planned this time, at this moment. I am getting some thing planned by priority, as I have something special going on to work around.[/LIST]



You can count me in, as long as I get some plans or whatever sent my way. By habit I'm a planner, but not so much when it's just me meeting up with 30 others. You all plan, then I'll jump in where I see fit.


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Bah! For us geeks, a computer crash is like spring cleaning. The perfect time to get rid of the stuff I don't need and get a new start. Sometimes I "crash" on purpose, just to have an excuse to rebuild the machine with a clean install.
> 
> You can count me in, as long as I get some plans or whatever sent my way. By habit I'm a planner, but not so much when it's just me meeting up with 30 others. You all plan, then I'll jump in where I see fit.



got you covered here or there.....  lol added to the list. I went a bought a new laptop when my last one crashed. My neighbor's son is suppose to rebuild it eventually. Will be my travel one maybe... or crafting or something...


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Sha said:


> can try for some adult time then!!!



I asked them again today and they don't want to go so I guess I will actually get to visit each country in WS.


----------



## Sha

Okay... well, Im sorry the boys dont want to go, but yeah! for you!!!

I need to get back to you about something though....


----------



## Sha

I am sadly and tearfully posting to tell you, that Jennifer.... Jenroc passed away this morning from a heart attack. I will keep you posted as I can. Please keep her family in prayers! 


I dont know what will happen with the plans for this trip. I mean, she and I talked about replanning it for another time. I dont know... the Disneyland trip is still on. I will still go because she would want me too, and all the others too.


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> I am sadly and tearfully posting to tell you, that Jennifer.... Jenroc passed away this morning from a heart attack. I will keep you posted as I can. Please keep her family in prayers!
> 
> 
> I dont know what will happen with the plans for this trip. I mean, she and I talked about replanning it for another time. I dont know... the Disneyland trip is still on. I will still go because she would want me too, and all the others too.



I'm just....  Will be thinking of her and her family.


----------



## rebecca06261




----------



## Sha

I know Tracey... I have that Canadian flag you gave me a while ago up above a bulletin board, and I just start crying again when I look at it sometimes.


----------



## JDUCKY

Horribly sad news.  :-(


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Dizmom0923

I really don't know what to say...  I just talked to her in chat a few nights ago.  I am def. praying for her children and her family.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Her and her family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## PirateMel

Prayers for her family, she was a really sweet lady


----------



## dismem98

So sorry for ger family. I don't know why the good die young. 
Just shows how life is so short so all remember to hug your loved ones and tell them how you love them.

Patty


----------



## Sha

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers for Jen and her family... I still have not heard from her mom. She now also is going to have to get the children ready for school which is about to start up in Canada. As soon as I do I will let you know about mailing anything to them. She has sent messages back, just not ready to answer about mailing etc.

Here is some info though that people can do if they would like: "Thanks for your email and your offer, we would be happy to take a donation in Jen's name and make sure it goes to something that she and the kids were passionate about, elephants, dolphins, etc. 

We take checks by mail:
Disney Worldwide Conservation Fund
P.O. Box 10000
Lake Buena Vista, FL, 32830. 

We can send a letter to whoever to let them know of your gift, Barbara, the kids, just let us know."

If you chose to do that, then include a letter/note that this is in memory of Jennifer Rawlings. 

I am also going to do a brick at Disneyland. The infomation hasn't gotten in yet. I am probably going to do a followup call. If anyone wants to participate in that, you are welcome to. It will depend on how many others want to chip into that. 

I am going to still do the trip (DL thread link in my siggy)... but more importantly, I am still planning to do the 2 Kingdoms in a day, that Jen and I had planned. Her son has shown interest in going and doing this in her memory. That is something to talk with Barbara about... to see what can be done.

I just want to thank Minnie&Nana, PirateMel, Bill Brown, DisneydadNY, cdn_ears, boundforddisney, CaptJackSparrowsGirl, MaHorn, Connorsmom911, Rebecca06261, JDUCKY, mommyoftwinfants, dizmom0923, jadedbeauty14304, dismem98, pdchris, momlady, disneyfanx3, carrieannew, comickey, AuntieL, ttester9612, ahoff, GIR_Prototype, nurse.darcy, tawasdave, buena vista, moremickeyforme, cinrell, valree, katydidbug1, black562, can84, libertybell7, and DFD.


----------



## Sha

I got information on the bricks at DL... less expensive than those at WDW. They are $150 each. There is an option for replicas to have as a keepsake. 

PM me if you are going to do this and please understand, I will not spot anyone money on this. If you say you are going to do this, then I would appreciate your commitment, as others have said they would send money for something and never did. If you can't afford it, it is okay.


----------



## dizmom2mwjk

I  have been trying to plan a girls' weekend for my birthday in October, and have not been able to find anyone to solidly commit, when suddenly, I happened upon a group of travelers who already had a trip planned that coincided with my dates...

Can I join your excursion?  

Is it possible to find a roommate or two for part of my stay?  If not, I understand, and will go it alone, but would like to cut costs, and am willing to bring an airmattress, if needed.  I would like to stay at the BWI or BWV, but am not picky about that...

I am planning on arriving late the 21st(W) or early the 22nd(Th) and leaving early on the 26th(M).

Sha has informed me that you already have ADR's and I probably can't join in, and that is fine...I have some of my own made already...but I would like to join in mnsshp...

Here is some personal info...I am 40, female, married, but dh doesn't like Disney, with 4 kids...I am from the upper midwest.  I am easygoing, have a good sense of humor, and get along with pretty much anyone.  I will hang out with you if you want, but don't have to be with you 24/7...

I took a cruise with 15 internet friends from across the US and Can. in Feb. and shared a cabin with 2 ppl I had never met before, and we are all still friends and talk daily via internet, and have plans to get together periodically in smaller groups...we are also planning a trip to Vegas next year to reconnect...They just are not into Disney llike I am...

Please pm me with any info or leave me a message here, either way...I look forward to getting to know you all...I have been lurking/ joining in a few chats for about a month now, and feel at home here...it is very warm and inviting!

Elise


----------



## Sha

dizmom2mwjk said:


> I  have been trying to plan a girls' weekend for my birthday in October, and have not been able to find anyone to solidly commit, when suddenly, I happened upon a group of travelers who already had a trip planned that coincided with my dates...
> 
> Can I join your excursion?
> 
> Is it possible to find a roommate or two for part of my stay?  If not, I understand, and will go it alone, but would like to cut costs, and am willing to bring an airmattress, if needed.  I would like to stay at the BWI or BWV, but am not picky about that...
> 
> I am planning on arriving late the 21st(W) or early the 22nd(Th) and leaving early on the 26th(M).
> 
> Sha has informed me that you already have ADR's and I probably can't join in, and that is fine...I have some of my own made already...but I would like to join in mnsshp...
> 
> Here is some personal info...I am 40, female, married, but dh doesn't like Disney, with 4 kids...I am from the upper midwest.  I am easygoing, have a good sense of humor, and get along with pretty much anyone.  I will hang out with you if you want, but don't have to be with you 24/7...
> 
> I took a cruise with 15 internet friends from across the US and Can. in Feb. and shared a cabin with 2 ppl I had never met before, and we are all still friends and talk daily via internet, and have plans to get together periodically in smaller groups...we are also planning a trip to Vegas next year to reconnect...They just are not into Disney llike I am...
> 
> Please pm me with any info or leave me a message here, either way...I look forward to getting to know you all...I have been lurking/ joining in a few chats for about a month now, and feel at home here...it is very warm and inviting!
> 
> Elise



If there are any openings for ADRs that you might have a possible place for Elise that would be nice. Since I didnt make any ADRs.... I didnt feel right saying come on anyways.... 

Elise I will check on something and get back to you....


----------



## dizmom2mwjk

My ADRs are for Fri 23rd  at Raglan Road 5:20 for 2 ppl and Sat 24th at Teppan Edo at 7:20 for 2...  That is all I have done...I didn't plan to do the dining plan yet, but will if need be...


----------



## Sha

dizmom2mwjk said:


> My ADRs are for Fri 23rd  at Raglan Road 5:20 for 2 ppl and Sat 24th at Teppan Edo at 7:20 for 2...  That is all I have done...I didn't plan to do the dining plan yet, but will if need be...



I made a few for small groups... am going to see what numbers I have as some seats are taken (including you dizmom2mwjk)...


----------



## dizmom2mwjk

I still do not have any hotel ressies...I am waiting to see if I can get cheap rates from my neice who is a CM (but lives in Minneapolis, so we are working out some bugs), or a roommate, and dh is hassling me about some issues, but I usually can convince him, so I am 80% sure I am coming, but have not made hotel or plane ressies just in case.  Once I am confirmed from my neice, I will start looking hard core for rooms, which should be by this weekend.  I really wish I had a dh who was a dizfreak like me...LOL!  Guess that's why I'm going solo!


----------



## Sha

I went ahead and paid for Jen's brick today (Friday, 28th August 2009). I received a call back from Disneyland and they have already given me the ID number for the brick. It is C02-635. I will get a confirmation in 3 weeks, and 10 weeks from that I will have the replicas. The brick will be placed in February 2010. The area is between Disneyland and California Adventure. 

Thank you all who chipped in for this brick. The extra that is left over is going to the DWCF in Jen's name. It will be above $250 that we are sending there. You guys are awesome and I know you did this for an awesome friend who always made us smile. Thanks again!

Shout to all of you: DisneydadNY, Piratemel, Cinrell, Valree, Disneyfanx3, connorsmom911, Black562, Buena vista, MoreMickeyForMe, Cdn Ears, Auntie L., TTester9612, katydidbug1, ahoff, comickey, can84, mahorn, DFD, Rebecca06261, NH_Bubba and Minnie&Nana.


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> I went ahead and paid for Jen's brick today (Friday, 28th August 2009). I received a call back from Disneyland and they have already given me the ID number for the brick. It is C02-635. I will get a confirmation in 3 weeks, and 10 weeks from that I will have the replicas. The brick will be placed in February 2010. The area is between Disneyland and California Adventure.
> 
> Thank you all who chipped in for this brick. The extra that is left over is going to the DWCF in Jen's name. It will be above $250 that we are sending there. You guys are awesome and I know you did this for an awesome friend who always made us smile. Thanks again!
> 
> Shout to all of you: DisneydadNY, Piratemel, Cinrell, Valree, Disneyfanx3, connorsmom911, Black562, Buena vista, MoreMickeyForMe, Cdn Ears, Auntie L., TTester9612, katydidbug1, ahoff, comickey, can84, mahorn, DFD, Rebecca06261, NH_Bubba and Minnie&Nana.



Thanks Sha all your efforts are greatly appreciated..


----------

